# PAL March 2012- 5 Beautiful Girls and 5 Adorable Boys!!



## addy1

*Our February/March Rainbow Babies*

27th
Timsogirl :blue:

28th
Cornish
Jago :blue: February 29th, 2012 21:54, 8lb 4oz.

1st
Suffolksarah
Verity Joy :pink: March 3rd, 2012 5:42, 8lbs 9oz. 

5th
Essie
Hayley :pink: February 27th, 7 lb 3 oz. 20.5 in long

14th
Firsttimer1
George :boy: March 26th, 2012

19th
SeaThreePeaO
Jessica Eris :pink: March 9th, 2012, 6lbs. 15oz. 

23rd
Addy1
Avery :pink: March 18th, 2012 7lbs. 1oz. 

24th
Wyntir
Jax Raylan :boy:  


28th
ttcLou25 
Ethan :blue: March 20th, 6lbs. 9oz.  
x-amy-X
Connie :pink: December 23, 2011 1lb 14oz Born at 26weeks 2days

29th
Glowstar
Jacob David Eric :boy: March 31st 7:18pm, 8lb 1oz 

Praying for our B and B friends.:hugs:
Lexi374 :angel:
Neversaynever :angel: 8w5d
LauraEmily17 :angel: 4w4d


----------



## essie0828

Me! 3-5-2012 First ob appt tomorrow. Hoping the third time is really a charm. :) come on sticky beans all around!


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay and congrats :happydance: thought I'd open a thread here as I feel it's slightly different after a loss ( without sounding offensive :wacko: )

Good luck at your ob appt...will you have bloods only? I guess they'll be keeping a closer eye on you this time?

Sorry for your losses :flower:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Thank you and congrats to you as well. He will prolly do bloods and a trans vag scan. I have irregular periods and im a bit confused on when i actually caught this one. My lmp was more like implantation bleeding than a period. tmi alert but I normally have to use a super plus tampon and a pad for at least a cpl days during af but this last one was three days of spotting, light spotting? So i may be farther along than 5 weeks, hope so, id love to hear that thumpa thumpa of a heartbeat tomorrow.


----------



## Neversaynever

Something tells me you're further along :thumbup: so hopefully you'll be more nine weeks and out of the stressy period and you will get to see see/hear the HB

How awesome would that be?

Keep me posted and my fingers are crossed :hugs:

XxX


----------



## 2ndtimer

yes due 6th march according to pregnancy calculator, my 4th pregnancy. so excited today


----------



## essie0828

Lol. It would be great to take a long nap and wake up at 38weeks..... but to go in and find out i had a healthy 9 week buba in there would be a dream come true. I dunno tho, totally confused. We werent trying anymore and i had just kinda given up on ttc so i didnt track dates we dtd or any ov signs. Just woke up on the 25th and had a feeling i was preggers, poas and it was a dark positive right away. I "feel" farther along. boobs are killin me, im peeing every 30 min, some nausea, and I smelled a bananna my husband peeled all the way across the house before the dog could even smell it lol. That just seems like a lot of symptoms for 5 weeks. A co-worker didnt find out she was expecting till 13 weeks, poor gal was so worked up that they had been trying 4mos and hadnt concieved but turned out they got it first shot. lol i envy her. Heres hoping we all get our spring babes. :)


----------



## essie0828

Welcome and congrats 2ndtimer! So how have the early days of pregnany got ya feeling? Pull up a chair and hang out with us for the next 9 months/eternity. :p


----------



## SophieRJ

i am due mid Feb. Had 2 Mc last year, first one with twins at 14 weeks, second singleton at 7.5 weeks... every day I am scared I will lose this one, currently 8 weeks, on low dose aspirin, and taking it easy...


----------



## JessicaAnne

I am. I haven't had a period since our loss so I'm not sure how far along I am.

Sticky dust to us all xx


----------



## Neversaynever

essie0828 said:


> Lol. It would be great to take a long nap and wake up at 38weeks..... but to go in and find out i had a healthy 9 week buba in there would be a dream come true. I dunno tho, totally confused. We werent trying anymore and i had just kinda given up on ttc so i didnt track dates we dtd or any ov signs. Just woke up on the 25th and had a feeling i was preggers, poas and it was a dark positive right away. I "feel" farther along. boobs are killin me, im peeing every 30 min, some nausea, and I smelled a bananna my husband peeled all the way across the house before the dog could even smell it lol. That just seems like a lot of symptoms for 5 weeks. A co-worker didnt find out she was expecting till 13 weeks, poor gal was so worked up that they had been trying 4mos and hadnt concieved but turned out they got it first shot. lol i envy her. Heres hoping we all get our spring babes. :)

Well hopefully you are further along and you'll be pleasantly surprised. Funny how you got your BFP when you stopped tracking...I was obsessed since my loss and last month I jumped on the whatever wagon and caught :haha:

Keep us posted :flower:

XxX


----------



## rock_chick

Hi all - my doctor today dated me as 3rd March - but my LMP was 25th May so Im thinking a little earlier - but who knows...

I am also 3rd time pregnant - furthest I have got is a MMC at 12 weeks (although the docs are sure I was further as the development of my 2nd baby was very slow too) and another loss at 9 weeks. Awful and heartbreaking....

I didn't plan another baby - it just happened...and my husband and I are big believers in fate - so will see what happens - extremely anxious tho...and constantly aware/checking

I am type 1 diabetic also - so that adds its own issues..

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

2nd timer :hi: and welcome

Sorry for your loss and welcome to the journey of PAL :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Sophie welcome hun, sorry for your loss, hopefully this will be your sticky bean :flower:

Jessica :hugs: sorry for your loss, you must be on an absolute emotional roller coaster as you have caught straight away :hugs:

We will get through the ups and downs together ladies :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Rockchick :hugs: and sorry for your losses too. 

Whenever your baby is due, you're welcome to stay here :flower:

Sometimes things are just meant to be. I was NTNP until September due to going on a last minute holiday on August :dohh: 

XxX


----------



## JessicaAnne

I really can't put a name to what I feel. I'm really hoping to get blood work done tomorrow, but I'm not holding out much hope! 

(Also, let's hope I'm not due on the 16th as that's DF birthday!!) 
xx


----------



## 2ndtimer

i am fine, a bit of a train wreck emotionally ater we lost our 6 week old baby in march due to cot death but hoping my pregnancy goes as well as my previous 3, they were a breeze!!! i cant wait to see us all in a few weeks with our scans etc!!!


----------



## niknak242

I got my BFP on Saturday. I lost my littlee boy, Aiden, on 4/10/11 to Trisomy 18. Scared, nervous, terrified, and excited all at the same time. My EDD is 3/13


----------



## Semanthia

Congrats! I am due in March too! However due to the fact that I have an incompetent cervix I will probably have baby earlier but I am clinging to the small chance of making it close to my due date!! I hope we all have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Xpecta

According to the App on my Phone, I am Due March 6th 2011!! YAY! Its right before my Son's birthday! He'll sure get a nice present! :)


And Hi all you ladies. I'm sorry for all your losses! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh man I've just :cry: as I recognise names and I'm sooooo bloody chuffed you're pregnant again...

Jessica...hope you get bloods done...keep us posted?

2ndtimer...my heart breaks for you and I'm so sorry for the loss of Nicholas. This is a hard enough journey as it is and the worry never ends :nope:

Niknak...sorry for the loss of Aiden...must be totally scary and daunting starting again but I'm hoping this time will be ok for you :hugs:

Semanthia...I've read your story about Charlotte before and :hugs: hoping this will be all ok. Will you have to have the cerclage (sp) stitch thingy? Apologies for my ignorance :wacko:

Xpecta...:hugs: and I remember you from my first pregnancy. Sorry for you loss too :hugs:

Well four weeks today and feel rubbish and negative :wacko: quite crampy but it's all out of my hands. Gah, I wish I was ignorant to it all :haha:

Hope you're all doing ok though :flower:

XxX


----------



## JessicaAnne

I decided I'm going to wait a couple of weeks, I still have folic acid from before so I'm going to take them and see how things go. I've been trying to work out how far I am but not having much luck!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Jessica are you UK based?

Deffo keep taking folic acid, I never stopped just in case :thumbup:

Did you get a negative HPT after your loss?

:hugs: keep positive

XxX


----------



## JessicaAnne

I am indeed.

Yes I did, I was getting negatives from the 3rd day I started bleeding. And was getting negatives up until yesterday! The line was darker today, I'm hoping that's a good sign as they wasn't getting darker last time! I'm thinking of having a early scan (private) but for that I'd need to work out how far I am lol! xx


----------



## timsogirl

march 6 2012 :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Jessica..great that lines are darker, it shows the hcg is increasing :hugs: I would imagine that you ovulated one or two weeks after the bleeding completely stopped. Does that help :wacko: sorry, I'm no good at this really :haha:

Timsogirl...sorry for your loss but congrats on your new bean. Fingers crossed for a sticky one :flower:

XxX


----------



## Semanthia

Yeah I will be getting a cerclage around 13 weeks and p17 shots to keep my uterus calm (I'm not sure when those will start). I feel very confident with my new doctor. You are not ignorant and you did spell it right.


----------



## 2ndtimer

when are you making your doctors appointments. I was going to get a private scan at 8 weeks and go to doc after. Also my 3 boys were all pretty early i am worrying about this one coming early to. Did anyone take any supplements to help conceive like vitamin b or folic acid


----------



## Neversaynever

2ndtimer said:


> when are you making your doctors appointments. I was going to get a private scan at 8 weeks and go to doc after. Also my 3 boys were all pretty early i am worrying about this one coming early to. Did anyone take any supplements to help conceive like vitamin b or folic acid

I went to the go this morning to get signed off work until the end of the school term (health and safety issues), don't normally get scans till 12 weeks in the UK..are you in the UK? I'm having a scan when I'll be 5+4 due to possible cyst but that was all sorted before I found out I was pregnant :dohh: I've been taking folic acid since October :thumbup:

Semanthia....only know a little bit about IC due to a thread I'm on and a lady on there has had it done.

XxX


----------



## Semanthia

I know it is still really early but I can NOT wait to hit the heartbeat milestone! Having lost one I realize there are way more milestones this time around for example making it past the gestation age I made it to with my daughter.
I have my first appointment on the 11th my doctor wants to measure my cervix at the beginning of this pregnancy. I will have to have an ultrasound every two weeks to check my cervix which would be awesome if it wasn't for such a serious issue. I made a pact with myself that I will enjoy this pregnancy and not stress because I have no control on the outcome. With my last one I wouldn't buy things and was really hesitant to tell people like I sort of knew something wasn't right. 
Good Luck everyone with your first appointments and ultrasounds!! I hope everything is perfect for all of us!


----------



## Neversaynever

Semanthia...totally understand about seeing/hearing the HB. I never got that pleasure last time, I only had a gestational sac and a yolk sac at almost 12 weeks. Only knew as I had a small bleed. I just want to know there's going to be a baby in there

Good that your OB is keeping an eye on you, at least regular scans and measuring from the off..you're more likely to get your stitch right on time. :hugs: and let's hope we all get through those awful milestones :hugs:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Oh girls, where do i start? Well first round of good news, im pregnant and its in the uterus but to early for hb. Now it gets scary, the gestational sac is improperly shaped, kinda like a crooked teardrop, and i have a 2 and a half inch corpus lutem on my left ovary. Thats a bit big for normal. And it gets way wierder after finding the cyst and measuring it he went back to the uterus, girls im no ultrasound tech, but i swear i saw 2 distinct yolk sacs! He hovered there for just a few seconds and the midwife started to say something like, thats a better view...and the doc shut her up by saying loudly "Yeah. But im not gonna call it till i see more. I will see you back in two weeks young lady." and bam he jerked the probe out before I could really question him about the two little orbs i saw. I have so many more questions than answers right now. I also saw some rythmic movements right between the two orbs but he wouldnt zoom in on it and he didnt measure the gestational sac to determin how far along i am. Im d


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...:hugs: 

It doesn't sound bad to me :hugs:

Not all irregular sacs mean bad news, fingers are crossed that there are two beautiful sacs with HB's in two weeks :thumbup:

The cyst will be kept an eye on... I had the same conversation with my GP this morning. No treatment until 2nd tri and only if really needed. 

Big hugs hun, all WILL be ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Im due back on the 18th to remeasure the cyst and check for a hb. Hope my regular doc is back by then, he always tells me just how it is. Dosent sugar coat anything and dosent hold anything back. I hope everyones first appts are more informative than mine. goodluck gals ;)


----------



## essie0828

Thanks NSN. The gestational sac thing was a new one on me, he just said it "concerned" him. Now that im home im like what the hell does that mean. oh well, only time will tell i guess. I know u said earlier that you were crampin some. Did they tell u the larger cyst is causing it?


----------



## Neversaynever

Well it's yet to be confirmed that I have cyst :dohh:

Since my mc I've been having deep pressure on my right side, worsens around ovulation so they referred me for abdominal and transvaginal scan which is on the 16th. I have had the deep pressure again today but also feel crampy and negative :dohh: 

Try and relax, can you not push to go back in a week?

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Neversaynever said:


> Well it's yet to be confirmed that I have cyst :dohh:
> 
> Since my mc I've been having deep pressure on my right side, worsens around ovulation so they referred me for abdominal and transvaginal scan which is on the 16th. I have had the deep pressure again today but also feel crampy and negative :dohh:
> 
> Try and relax, can you not push to go back in a week?
> 
> XxX

Well it had occured to me to play up the left side pain a bit and see if they will scan me earlier. Theres some risk of the ovary twisting on itself if the cyst is large, so mabey they would wanna check for that...;) I dont lik cyring wolf but if I cant ease the anxiety by next tue or wed im gonna :) or if the pain does get that bad, im pretty sore now, with that deep ache in my hip just like ur talkin about. I hope u feel better hun, mabey you could do the same thing and get in before the 16th??? :) mabey worth a shot


----------



## Neversaynever

In your case, you know there's a cyst so I wouldn't wait the two weeks as you will need the reassurance that all is ok with the pregnancy :hugs:

I'll only be 5+4 so that's early enough to see something but not a lot. 

Keep us posted though and take it easy :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Hey ladies, just found your thread NSN! 
I'm due 4th march ish!! This is my third pregnancy, first
My ds was born, second was a Pmp in feb, mmc at 12+1, now this sticky bean. Had my hcg checked at all going well so far, 11dpo was 67, 14 dpo was 301. 4 week scan showed thickened lining, and have another on Monday at 6 weeks to try to check placenta.

I'm also nervous and scared but trying hard to remain positive. Off for more bloods today. 

Good luck ladies, look forward to spending this journey together.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish my lovely...welcome over here...thought I'd try and brave and spread my wings a little 

I'm sure my TTCAL friends are bored of me moaning now :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

You never bore us, but I think it's great to be over here too. Have been lurking on here and 1st tri myself!x


----------



## shinona

Hello ladies, can I join in here too please?

I had an early mc in February this year and my ds will be 2 next week. I am due 9 March 2012. I can't really believe it yet and have managed to stay quite calm (better than I thought I would be, tbh!). I have become a poas addict though. Did a digi this morning and it said 3+ within about 30 seconds. It was 1-2 weeks last Wednesday and 2-3 on Saturday so that made me happy this morning. Just got to hope and pray for the best.

Off to the GP tomorrow to let them know.

I was taking agnus castus and B6/B complex vits this month and last - I think someone asked!

Hope everyone is OK and that those who are worried have their worries eased soon. 

x


----------



## Neversaynever

Hi Shinona...sorry for your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy :flower:

You gotta love the digi's for the reassurance.

Here's to sticky beans and a worry free pregnancy 

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

just got blood results!!!

hcg is 21,000 as of yesterday at 10am!!

Monday June 27th 5pm 2400
Sunday June 26th 3pm 1600

I get to hear heartbeat on tuesday :happydance::happydance:

Praise God for this blessing!


----------



## Cornish

Great bloOd result, I'm currently waiting for mine! Good luck for your scan.x


----------



## Neversaynever

Fab numbers timsogirl :thumbup: roll on Tuesday for a HB :flower:

Cornish...you're numbers will be fine too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Mine is 14,255 so they are happy with my rise! Yay!


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Mine is 14,255 so they are happy with my rise! Yay!

that is awesome!!! are u getting a scan at 6 wks for HB? :)


----------



## Cornish

Yes! Got one on Monday, it's to check placenta tissue n stuff following Pmp, but so hoping for heartbeat!! Gl for yours on tues.xx


----------



## Emily7287

Hi NeverSayNever - I am due in March 2012. I just found out I was pregnant about 3 days ago. I had a missed miscarriage in March 2011 at 6 weeks. No fetal pole developed. I'm pretty scared about it happening again!

I have my first appointment on Monday.


----------



## essie0828

Hey cornish, I remember you from ttcal. Congrats!!! [email protected] 9 mos to you.


----------



## joannecbruce

Hi girls,

I have had two prev m/c and last week found out I am due 5th March 2012! VEEERRRRYYY nervous about this pregnancy! TMI alert but last night when I wiped after loo I had a tiny bit of light brown CM on the tissue. No cramps or blood. Only get it when I go to the toilet and wipe and only had it twice today. 

Any you girls had this and this turned out OK or was this how any of your m/c's started?

Worrying away here

Good Luck girls xxx


----------



## Cornish

Hello essie, thank you. How are you doing? 

Joanne-I had brown discharge last week, doc said it's ok and hcg is rising well so hoping alls good. Good luck to you, try to relax and drink lots of water.xxx


----------



## joannecbruce

Thanks cornish!! Makes me feel better!! I've done lots of googling today and it seems normal but with my history its just scary! Trying to think positive though!! :flower:

How are you? What symptoms you got? xx


----------



## elliesmoomoo

Hello ladies! I found out a couple of weeks ago I'm due on the 2nd march. I have my first docs appt next Thursday. Symptom wise - I seem to have crazy pregnancy sense of smell lol


----------



## Cornish

Congrats on your crazy sense of smell! 
I have every symptom in the book I think, some joke I have quads-NSN!!! So my Boobs hurt, now in bigger maternity bra, can't eat due to nausea, not sleeping at night but really tired, peeing all the time, aching back, mild cramps, oh and my belly is seriously bloated!!!
Is anyone else as insane as me?!?xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Welcome Joanne...sorry for your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy :flower: as Cornish has rightly pointed out...perfectly normal now go get a ticker so we can all see how far along you are :hugs:

Elliesmoomoo..welcome and sorry for your loss too but congrats on your new pregnancy :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok? Is it me or is the time just dragging :dohh:

Was wondering how you all felt if I was to put a list up on the front page of this thread? Would need all your EDD :flower:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello ladies

First of all congratulations to all of you on your BFP's and healthy, happy 9 months.

My third pregnancy ended in a loss at 10 weeks gestation on 23rd February, however the empty sac was only measuring 6 weeks.

Yesterday I got my BFP and according to my dates I am only 3 weeks 4 days. Due March 19th 2012.

I am experiencing really strong symptoms and the sickness is unbelievable. Hopefully a good sign as I had no sickness with my previous pregnancy.

However I keep pooping myself at every twinge or ache. Part of me wants to scream my news from the hill and the other part wants to stick my head in the sand and pretend it isn't happening.

Normal?


----------



## Neversaynever

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> First of all congratulations to all of you on your BFP's and healthy, happy 9 months.
> 
> My third pregnancy ended in a loss at 10 weeks gestation on 23rd February, however the empty sac was only measuring 6 weeks.
> 
> Yesterday I got my BFP and according to my dates I am only 3 weeks 4 days. Due March 19th 2012.
> 
> I am experiencing really strong symptoms and the sickness is unbelievable. Hopefully a good sign as I had no sickness with my previous pregnancy.
> 
> However I keep pooping myself at every twinge or ache. Part of me wants to scream my news from the hill and the other part wants to stick my head in the sand and pretend it isn't happening.
> 
> Normal?

:yipee: another name I recognise...congrats to you :hugs:

I also had the same thing happen in my first pregnancy and I'm just desperate to know I have at least a baby this time.

Your feelings...all totally normal...I have known I am pregnant for 1 week and 1 day and it feesl like forever :haha:

You'll be fine...believe and have faith :flower:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Thannk you. I can't stop smiling.

I am feeling a lot more positive about this pregnancy then my pervious one. The one I loss didn't feel right, if you know what I mean. I felt there was something wrong but I couldn't put my finger on it.

This time however I have been feeling so ill and have had really really sore boobs, so sore I can't sleep. Also the headaches are awful. All good signs I hope.

xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I've never been pregnant before so had no idea what was normal and why wasn't :shrug: even now I feel worried as I've only got sore boobs if I touch them. Who knows, just have to take each day as it comes and hope that all will be ok. 

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Mine are only sore if I knock them, brush against them or squish them when I am sleeping.

Or if I suddenly run up the stairs :haha:


----------



## 2ndtimer

is anyone having really bad mood swings. I don't know if it from pregnancy or from grief. My head is all over


----------



## essie0828

2ndtimer said:


> is anyone having really bad mood swings. I don't know if it from pregnancy or from grief. My head is all over

Me! lol. Its been tough to deal with crying at anything then getting really angry over nothing and being happy all at the same time. 
Im kinda in the same boat as Cornish with the pregnancy symptoms this time. Got everything in the book especially morning sickness. Any good tricks to calm the tummy???


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

2ndtimer said:


> is anyone having really bad mood swings. I don't know if it from pregnancy or from grief. My head is all over

I haven't had mood swings as such. But I have been feeling incredibly grumpy, like PMTs. I suspect it's the exhaustion and the hormones.


Feeling quite sick this morning. I can't drink my coffee. The trouble is I need coffee to function like a normal human being. I can feel the caffine withdrawl starting already.


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay for symptoms ladies :hugs:

AFM, my nips feel like they're on fire, was very emotional all day yesterday...crying at the drop of a hat :dohh: tired but not exhausted :wacko: when does that kick in?

I've heard arrow root biscuits are good for MS, eating small portions and regularly. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower:

XxX


----------



## 2ndtimer

i am eating ginger biscuits for ms and i must say they are great. 
Woke up this morning feeling sick but not to bad now. Weather is great here today. How is it where you are


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I'm eating ginger biscuits too.

The weather here is pretty poor. I just had to grab my washing off the line bacuse it's raining.


----------



## 2ndtimer

well sun is shinning here today!! waiting for max to get up from him morning nap and may go off to the beach, i am sure the sea air will make me sleepy.... x


----------



## Neversaynever

Sun is shining here in the Midlands UK :thumbup:

Stood ironing whilst I can be bothered :haha:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, hope all are feeling sick! Rotten thing to wish I know but certainly makes me feel better! Scan day for me tmrw and I can already feel my stomach churning with nerves. Luckily I have things to do in school today to keep me busy or I'd be a mess, so plan is lie in until I feel so sick I have to move, help at scool, dinner, bath, bed! I wander if after the scan I can put myself into hibernation until 12 weeks!

Is anyone else feeling annoyed? I loved my first pregnancy and this one I'm a bag of nerves, when will I start enjoying it and trusting all will be ok? Probably when I'm in labour! 
Have a great day ladies.xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies :flower:

Can I join?

Firstly sorry for your losses but congratualtions on your BFPs! I also recognise a few names :)

I got a faint BFP on Wednesday night but didn't believe it until a saw pregnant on a digi Friday morning!! (was getting not pregnant before!) My due date is 17th March.

I got my BFP loads earlier this time at 12dpo, I was 16dpo last time and then it was really really faint! I was hoping this was a good sign, especially as I've been having a good progression on the darkness of the line on Superdrug HPTs, that was until I took one this morning and it is lighter than Friday's. :( Was already feeling scared but now I feel like it's over already!! MY DH thinks it might just be a dodgy test as the lines aren't in the right place, both on the right but I don't know.

Symptom wise have been very tired, headaches, crampy, back ache and kind of sore boobs so something must be going on in there!!

Can I ask how some of you UK ladies have managed to get blood tests for HCG? I didn't think this was done in England unless you were having fertility treatment! I was going to leave it a few weeks before seeing my Dr however with my test this morning I would really like my HCG checking!


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura of course you can join :hugs: sorry for your loss but congrats on your new BFP :dance:

I had the same panic over a test not being as dark but it turned out it was because I used FMU and my 2MU gave a better result. I have now been able to not test every day but every other day :wacko: have promised myself that after a 3+ on a digi...no more testing :thumbup:

As for hcg testing, it's not normally done in the UK as you well know. Cornish has hers checked as she had a partial molar pregnancy last time so it's important for her to have her levels checked. Go see your doctor or I think you can get them done privately. Try and be positive though, you have symptoms already :hugs:

Cornish..scan tomorrow woo hoo..fingers crossed all will be fine :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok? I only have the sore boobs going on today but feel ok about it all. 

Happy Sunday :flower:

XxX


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank you so much for the reassurance neversaynever :hugs: 

I've just taken a digi with 2mu and although it was less concentrated it still came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. It's just so hard to relax!! I'm the same about getting 3+ weeks, I didn't get it in my last pregnancy so that will be a BIG milestone!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Morning everyone. Managed to get the housework done in that magically window where I feel normal.

I tend to have sickness on and off in the morning which gets really bad in the evening.

Cornish - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you. I too wish I could justy hibernate until after 12 weeks. I also have found myself being quite annoyed. I think it's mainly because I cannot relax and enjoy this pregnancy. I second guess every twinge and bout of sickness and try and compare it to the pregnancy I loss. I think I'm going to drive myself crazy.

Hi Laura - Congratulations on your BFP! I too got an early BFP at 10 DPO, with my lost pregnancy I was getting faint positives at 6 weeks. So hopefully it's a very good sign. You're due two days before me, I am due on 19th March.


Neversay - I have sickness on and off and backache. The back ache worries me as I had really bad backache before I started bleeding the last time. But this is more uncomfortable and niggly then painful, I suppose.


Sticky Bean vibes for all of us! xxx


----------



## Cornish

Thanks, yes it's horrible to worry about every twinge-hate it but still doing it. I also have back ache, quite bad at times.

Does anyone get hiccups more than usual? I get them every time I eat!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura...I got my 3+ last time too but for me my milestone is seeing a baby, never mind a HB :wacko: you'll be fine :hugs:

Sea...glad you done all your cleaning in your ok window :haha: I'll be doing mine when the OH goes to work tomorrow :thumbup: no backache for me, no tireness for me and only feel a little bit queasy now and again with sensitive nipples = same as last time :dohh: ah well, out of my hands :shrug:

Cornish..:rofl: hiccups...stop eating :haha: I know you'll feel sick if you don't eat though so not a clue. Don't work too hard :winkwink:

AFM...feel free to call me NSN...I would choose a long username :haha:

Hope all the other ladies are ok too?

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I don't get hiccups, but I have noticed that I am getting more lumps in my throat (which is very dry) when I am eating. Probably because I am being a greedy cow.


----------



## essie0828

Hey ladies, 
Goodluck on your scan tomorrow cornish. Im sure everything will be fine :) Hope everyone is feeling rotten ;) Im miserable atm. Waking up nauseous in the middle of the night when I go pee numerous times. Im eating all the time but still lost a couple pounds last week? Not really complaining about that tho :) I gotta try the ginger biscuts. Ginger ale seemed to help a bit yesterday. 
NSN I hope you get sicker soon. Wierd to wish on someone but I know its reassuring. Hang in there pal gals, wishing everyone the very best.


----------



## Emily7287

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread... I love the positive vibes going on! Congrats on all the BFPs!!! :thumbup:

I found out I was pregnant about a week ago. I am 5w2d with my first appointment tomorrow. I think they will be doing blood work and an internal exam. I had a mmc in March and I'm sort of hoping for an early ultrasound and sort of NOT hoping bc I don't want to freak myself out!!

Has anyone had that early of an ultrasound? 

Best of luck to everyone!! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Emily7287 said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread... I love the positive vibes going on! Congrats on all the BFPs!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I found out I was pregnant about a week ago. I am 5w2d with my first appointment tomorrow. I think they will be doing blood work and an internal exam. I had a mmc in March and I'm sort of hoping for an early ultrasound and sort of NOT hoping bc I don't want to freak myself out!!
> 
> Has anyone had that early of an ultrasound?
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!! :happydance:

I had an internal done at 5w and only got to see a gestational sac and yolk sac, but that is normal. Some get to see a hb that early but its not bad if you dont. I was told to come back at week 7 for another scan to check for heart activity. Welcome and goodluck on your first appt. :)


----------



## joannecbruce

Hi girls! Thanks so much for the reassurance!! What angels you all are!! Hope you are all feeling rotten with preg symptoms and congrats to you all! 

Well I've had some more brown discharge (sorry TMI) and had really bad backache yesterday so I'm thinking I'm having another mc! I reaaaalllyy hope not but is so hard to stay positive after my two losses. Got doc appt tomorrow so hopefully get an early scan this week to see whats happening! Hubby is being amazing this weekend and has me on couch rest! I'm not allowed to move haha! Bless!

Hope you are all Ok! Xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hi Emily. I feel the same about having an early scan. I want one, but then at the same time I don't. A kind of stick your fingers in your ears la la la la la moment really.

Joanne, Loads of positive sticky bean vibes for you xxxx


----------



## Emily7287

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Hi Emily. I feel the same about having an early scan. I want one, but then at the same time I don't. A kind of stick your fingers in your ears la la la la la moment really.
> 
> Joanne, Loads of positive sticky bean vibes for you xxxx

Hey SeaThreePeeO - I'm having a hard time getting excited this time around! If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you last time? My doctor told me that my mmc at 6 weeks wasn't something she would think about this time and that it was most likely a chromosomal issue. It's still hard to not think about though... Congrats on your pregnancy by the way!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mallow9

Hi everyone. I just found out that i am pregnant tonight :happydance:and think that i am about 2+ weeks since my IUI was on June 27. I had a miscarriage in April this year and so I am trying not to freak out. Trying to think happy thoughts, but how do ladies get through this? I am on progestrone this time around so hopefully it will help, but i feel like I need to call to have a doctor appointment tomorrow to get a blood test to see where my levels are at and have a scan to make sure everything looks okay. I guess i will see what the doctor says tomorrow....


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Emily7287 said:


> Hey SeaThreePeeO - I'm having a hard time getting excited this time around! If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you last time? My doctor told me that my mmc at 6 weeks wasn't something she would think about this time and that it was most likely a chromosomal issue. It's still hard to not think about though... Congrats on your pregnancy by the way!!! :happydance:

Thank you. I know exactly what you mean. Somethimes I want to pretend it isn't happening.

I suffered my loss on 23rd February at 10 weeks gestation. However I had had an early scan due to bleeding and all that was found was an empty sac measuring 6 weeks. No baby, which in a way I suppose made it easier than if I had seen a baby or a heartbeat. Just before I conceived I suffered a bout of flu and took all manner of over the counter remedies. Sometimes I do wonder if that was the cause. I guess I will never know.

But it makes it so hard to enjoy what should be the most exciting time in my life.


Mallow - Congratulations! Good luck at the doctors today xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...thanks for the sicker wish feeling :haha: I'm just requesting tiredness and let everyone else have the sickness...I'm such a wuss :haha: when do you have your next scan? Sorry you feel crummy but also not sorry in a nice way of course :flower:

Emily7...sorry for your loss but congrats on your new bean :flower: I think if you were to have a scan before 6 weeks, you will only see the gestational sac for sure. 5+5 you may get to see the yolk sac and the baby's heartbeat starts around six weeks. They do say that your less of a risk once you see the HB...down to 5% and only 2% after 8 weeks.

Joanne...try and stay positive...brown stuff means old stuff. Rest and fluids all the way :hugs: keep us posted and try not to worry :hugs:

Mallow...welcome and congrats...sorry for your loss also though :hugs: if you are only 4 weeks, they will only see the thickening of your lining this early so I wouldn't worry too much. They say HCG checks are most reliable at the start because of the bean being so tiny :thumbup: keep us posted :flower:

Sea...how're you doing today?

Cornish...looking forward to hearing about your scan :hugs:

Any more thoughts about a front page with EDD on?

Happy Monday everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Never, I have been feeling really sick in the evenings and first thing in the morning. Once a get up and start moving about I feel a lot better. Completely different from my previous pregnancy were I had no syptoms, not even sore boobs.

I couldn't get comfortable in bed last night due to sore boobs.

With my two girls I never experienced any sickness until around the 6-8 week mark and then it was horrendous all day long until week 16. So maybe this one is a boy?

I hope you're feeling unwell too, nicely of course ;)


Today is a bit stressful as AF was due today.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sea...happy four weeks :yipee:

I had the painful boobs last time, I felt sick last time around 6.5 weeks so even having some symptoms are not going to reassure me :grr:

Just want to know either way and it's frustrating having to wait. Time is dragging...

XxX


----------



## sayer82

can i join you gals i'm pregnant with no 9 after 8 mcs i'm being treated for raised NK cells with predisinolone, clexanne, cyclogest and intralipid drip i'm praying this is my take home baby!

jess


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the new bfp's this is looking like a freaking spring babyboom :). Im in rough shape today. Threw up about 20 min after takin my thyroid meds now im worried i didnt get enough for today. I have to take em on an empty stomach and well.... thats when im the most sick. I havent been able to shake the nausea since yesterday :( NSN now I see why you dont want this. Im up for the edd's on the front, I have an appt on the 18th. I will have a more accurate edd then. My lmp edd is a bit off I think.


----------



## Neversaynever

sayer82 said:


> can i join you gals i'm pregnant with no 9 after 8 mcs i'm being treated for raised NK cells with predisinolone, clexanne, cyclogest and intralipid drip i'm praying this is my take home baby!
> 
> jess

Of course you can join :hugs: for your losses but :happydance: for your new bean...hoping it's your sticky and forever bean too :flower: I take it you will e monitored very closely?

Essie...yup...you can keep the :sick: feelings, I'll prefer not to have them but will have it if it means this is the forever baby :thumbup: hope you gt some respite. Speak with your doc about medication as you obviously need it and so does bean :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, scan went great. Abdominal scan showed a baby of 4mm with a strong heartbeat! Yay! Going back for another in 2 weeks to check placental tissue but def not a complete mole! Very happy today.
Congrats to all new bf's.xxxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Yay! Great news on the scan Cornish!


----------



## timsogirl

congrats cornish!!! I go tomorrow morning and I am nervous excited!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Oh good luck, I had my eyes closed when she started but she was lovely and explained everything. She pointed out the yolk sac, measured baby and sac then sat for a minute so we could watch heart beating. I hope you get great news too.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Woo hoo on the scan front Cornish :hugs:

Timsogirl....I'm sure yours will be fine too :flower:

AFM...did another digi for a chuckle and got a 3+ yippee: so at least hcg is rising but I'm not out of the woods yet :nope:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Great news on your digi!xxx


----------



## timsogirl

update....

I have been having to get all my tests and scans done though a free clinic because the waiting period on hubbys new job insurance isn't over until Aug 1.

Today, the day I was suppose to hear baby's heartbeat, they tell me they are overcrowded and although I can wait- its unlikely they will get to me. That place has kept me out of work nearly a full day per week since my BFP!!!

Since all my levels have been normal, no cramping bleeding or problems and I am having good stong symptoms the doc pulled me aside and told me there was really no need for me to be there-- EASY FOR HER TO SAY!!!!!! :growlmad:

Anywho- I cannot afford to miss another full day from work to MAYBE get a scan :nope: so..... ladies I am going to be in a loooooooooooooong wait for August 1st, the day I can see my regular obgyn for a normal visit and ultrasound.

I will be almost 9 weeks by then. Please send me some STRENGTH to just ENJOY being pregnant and not worry and stress over everything! All news has been GREAT so I should enjoy this right??? :shrug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw timsogirl...:hugs: hun. That's so unfair :hugs: you've had great bloods, no crampon or spotting so be strong and positive...bean is growing :thumbup:

August 1st isn't that far and at nine weeks, the risk of mc is even less...especially when you have seen the HB :hugs:

We are all here for you :flower:

Xxx


----------



## timsogirl

Neversaynever said:


> Aw timsogirl...:hugs: hun. That's so unfair :hugs: you've had great bloods, no crampon or spotting so be strong and positive...bean is growing :thumbup:
> 
> August 1st isn't that far and at nine weeks, the risk of mc is even less...especially when you have seen the HB :hugs:
> 
> We are all here for you :flower:
> 
> Xxx

thanks so much!!! i NEED yall for sure :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Sorry to hear you didn't see your bean today but all news is great and baby is snuggled in there. It's hard but you must enjoy the next few weeks!xxx


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls! Congrats cornish. Hope the good scan puts your mind at ease some :) 
timsogirl, so sorry you have to wait hun but just consider no news good news at this point. I know thats useless for a worried pregnant lady to hear, but hang in there. 
Nsn, yay on the digi!
I got the results from my thyroid tests and they were NORMAL! With the two losses my levels were never normal. Now with this one my levels were normal prepregnancy and normal at 4 weeks pregnant. I am so over the moon. I feel hopeful for the first time, and Dh has got an extra bounce in his step today after the news. Hope everyone has a wonderful day/night/week/year!


----------



## addy1

Hi Everyone! I just read through all your posts and am so happy to have the opportunity to meet you! 

I recently suffered a miscarriage at 11 weeks on May 1st, so the pain is still very real for me as I'm sure it is for all of you as well. I am so sorry to have read about little Nicholas and Aiden. My heart just breaks for you. 

I have one DD that just turned two and is the light of our lives! I do not know what I would do without her!! 

After getting a few BFP's over the last two days, I am cautiously joining the March thread. I'm thinking I'll be due towards the end of March....around the 20th perhaps. I am not sure when I ovulated and have irregular cycles. I could be off by a week either before or after the 20th! I am going to the doctor on the 18th for an unrelated issue, so I'll be asking to have my bloods done. 

I am praying for a sticky bean for us all! Looking forward to getting to know you and enjoying our pregnancies together! H&H 9 Months to you all!!:dust:

Addy:flower:


----------



## lauraemily17

Here we go again! Negative HPT this morning, back ache and cramps. Bye Bye Beanie :cry:

Was lovely talking to you ladies, wishing you all a very happy & healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Oh no Lauraemily....I'm so so sorry :hugs: :cry:

Did you use FMU as sometimes 2MU is better. 

I hope you are wrong :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...welcome :flower: sorry for you loss, your emotions must be very raw and all over which is normal :hugs: Congrats on your BFP though and lets hope we all have a sticky healthy bean :thumbup:

I have updated the front page...Emily, I hope you are wrong and you will be asking me to amend your info :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks for your positivity NSN but cramps now really bad & bleedings started so beanie is definitely gone. 

Hoping there's nothing wrong with my body & it will just be a case of third time lucky.


----------



## Neversaynever

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks for your positivity NSN but cramps now really bad & bleedings started so beanie is definitely gone.
> 
> Hoping there's nothing wrong with my body & it will just be a case of third time lucky.

I am really gutted for you :cry:

You have had two early losses...can you ask to have your progesterone level checked?

Hope you have someone with you, hope you have faith that you WILL get your forever bean soon :hugs:

I'm so sorry :cry:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

lauraemily17 said:


> Thanks for your positivity NSN but cramps now really bad & bleedings started so beanie is definitely gone.
> 
> Hoping there's nothing wrong with my body & it will just be a case of third time lucky.

:hugs:


----------



## addy1

Thanks for the welcome everyone! :flower:

So sorry you have to go through this laura. I am so sorry. 

I know I am kind of jumping the gun with the pictures and signatures about this new pregnancy, but I guess, I want to enjoy this little bean for as long as I have him/her. It is still so early, could be less than 4 weeks, but I know this little one would want me to be happy! So I am going to be! 

Praying for sticky beans for us all!


----------



## timsogirl

addy1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! :flower:
> 
> So sorry you have to go through this laura. I am so sorry.
> 
> I know I am kind of jumping the gun with the pictures and signatures about this new pregnancy, but I guess, I want to enjoy this little bean for as long as I have him/her. It is still so early, could be less than 4 weeks, but I know this little one would want me to be happy! So I am going to be!
> 
> Praying for sticky beans for us all!

I don't think you are jumping at all... this is what we are all here for- a safe place to announce, be happy and enjoy. When I got my BFPs aside from DH & a few close friends/family this is the only place I got to really be excited without fear of having to break bad news down the line... I know the ladies here will be here for me no matter what and will know just what to say and not to say.... unlike most of everyone else out there!!

enjoy and celebrate!!!! I put my pic up 12 dpo the day I got my BFP!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addy1

Thanks! I think I really needed to hear that. I think once I have my bloods done and know that my levels are okay, we will tell our parents. But, that is about it for now. I want to see that heartbeat!! Congrats to you as well!! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Semanthia

addy1 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone! :flower:
> 
> So sorry you have to go through this laura. I am so sorry.
> 
> I know I am kind of jumping the gun with the pictures and signatures about this new pregnancy, but I guess, I want to enjoy this little bean for as long as I have him/her. It is still so early, could be less than 4 weeks, but I know this little one would want me to be happy! So I am going to be!
> 
> Praying for sticky beans for us all!

I completely agree with you! Enjoy your pregnancy! That is my focus this time around. I understand that at any point something could go wrong and now that I understand and except that I can enjoy it. Hope you LO is a sticky bean!! Hope all of our beans are sticky!


----------



## Cornish

Lauraemily17, thinking of you :hugs:

Has anyone had itchy skin? My arms ate killing me and I'm struggling to sleep at night!

Congrats to the new bfp's, I agree to enjoy, Im finding it hard robot tell the world, ESP with all the water bloat I have-I look 6 months gone!!x


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Lauraemily17, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Has anyone had itchy skin? My arms ate killing me and I'm struggling to sleep at night!
> 
> Congrats to the new bfp's, I agree to enjoy, Im finding it hard robot tell the world, ESP with all the water bloat I have-I look 6 months gone!!x

Cornish- I could have posted this same thing... I feel horrible about my belly right now :( I mean I am uber excited about my baby but I just can't believe this belly baby bloat! I am only 6 weeks and I look 4 months!!! :wacko:

I also have VERY itchy skin!!!

I am normally a very slim gal and my weight has only increased a little but that belly..... it's out there proud!

I read that it will pass, in the meantime I am starving like mad and healthy food does not seem appetizing to me at this moment. Exercise seems like a foreign language because by the time I finish my work day, I am ready for bed!

all SO VERY worth it!!!!!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## lauraemily17

Neversaynever said:


> lauraemily17 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your positivity NSN but cramps now really bad & bleedings started so beanie is definitely gone.
> 
> Hoping there's nothing wrong with my body & it will just be a case of third time lucky.
> 
> I am really gutted for you :cry:
> 
> You have had two early losses...can you ask to have your progesterone level checked?
> 
> Hope you have someone with you, hope you have faith that you WILL get your forever bean soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry :cry:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

After 6 months unsuccessfully TCC I started using progesterone cream and have actually got pregnant 2 out of the 4 months I used it so I think my progesterone is ok, although maybe I should use more cream when I get my BFP? 

I'm going to get myself down the Drs and see what he'll do, it's been almost a year now in total TTC so hopefully he'll at least do general bloodtests to see if there is anything underlying. I've been doing some research and think it's autoimmune related as I have psoriarsis and I've found some articles linking it to recurrent miscarriages. Going to try baby aspirin next time which is supposed to help.

Thanks again for your support. Hopefully it won't be too long before I'm back in this section!! xxx


----------



## addy1

Laura, I hope your doctor agrees to do some testing. My heart just breaks for you. Nobody should have to go through what you have. I hope you get the answers you need. :hugs:

As for symptoms, I have not had itchy skin, but I am not that far gone yet. I'm still getting super faint lines on cheap tests, and a 1-2 week on the CBD. I have noticed that when I am hungry, I notice it a lot more....seems to sneak up on me, and then my stomache is growling! I also have tender bbs, and am a little more sleepy than usual. 

Told DH the happy news yesterday! He is trying to be excited, but I can see through it. He is so worried and does not want to see me go through another m/c. It is such a tough thing to deal with. But, I have such a good feeling this time!! I can't help but be excited!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Afternoon ladies!

Congratulations to the new BFPs!


Sorry I wasn't around yesterday, but I didn't have a great day as it was the 13th. I started bleeding during my previous pregnancy on 13th Feb and I just wanted to hide and get the day over with. Silly I know, but DH had the same feelings about yesterday.

Seems my evening sickness isn't going to stay evening sickness. Doing the food shop at Sainsburys (other supermarkets are available) this morning was torture.

My boobs are still tingly and sore. So I am seeing all these sugns as positive.

Where I live you can't see a healthcare professional until you're 10 weeks, unless you're in pain or bleeding or classed as high risk. Because my loss was a blighted ovum, I am not considered high risk. Still I worry we'll get to the 12 week scan and there's nothing in there.

I hope you're all well and loads of sticky bean vibes! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Congratulations to the new BFPs!
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around yesterday, but I didn't have a great day as it was the 13th. I started bleeding during my previous pregnancy on 13th Feb and I just wanted to hide and get the day over with. Silly I know, but DH had the same feelings about yesterday.
> 
> Seems my evening sickness isn't going to stay evening sickness. Doing the food shop at Sainsburys (other supermarkets are available) this morning was torture.
> 
> My boobs are still tingly and sore. So I am seeing all these sugns as positive.
> 
> Where I live you can't see a healthcare professional until you're 10 weeks, unless you're in pain or bleeding or classed as high risk. Because my loss was a blighted ovum, I am not considered high risk. Still I worry we'll get to the 12 week scan and there's nothing in there.
> 
> I hope you're all well and loads of sticky bean vibes! xxx

sorry about your day yesterday.... I understand days like that. When I had my my ectopic, my good friend from church was preg also and we had the same due date... last weekend was her baby's 1 yr bday... it was heart breaking for me!

I am on a wait also until Aug 1st. I have had bloodwork and a scan at 4 weeks to confirm baby in uterous but thats it.... here's to enjoying our preg's during the wait!!! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Laura...hope your doctor does something to help you find out why you are losing your babies...it's not fair :nope: Sending you hugs for today :hugs:

Sea...totally normal...I hate dates now, there are so many now that it makes each month a little more difficult :hugs: if you really feel you need the reassurance, speak with your GP or maybe get a private scan booked?

Timsogirl...hope you're ok :hugs:

Addy...you're doing well, wouldn't worry about the lines to be honest, besides...the digi is the one to have :haha:

Semanthia...have you started having scans yet and being measured?

Cornish..not a clue about the itching :wacko:

Essie...how're you holding up?

AFM...had a couple of negative days and still not overly out of it. Have a scan on Saturday to look for possible cyst but it's at the same hospital I had my bad news, it'll be a day before the five month anniversary of the loss and I'm petrified. 

Wishing you all sticky :dust: and we WILL be ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## gingercat

Not sure of exact date yet but am 5 weeks approx according to the Doctor. Can't even see as far as March yet....just taking one tiny step at a time xxx Wishing all you lovely ladies the best xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Gingercat welcome :flower:

Sorry about your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy :hugs:

Take each day as it comes, we are all here to support and be there for each other :thumbup:

Will add you when I can get the laptop out :haha:

XxX


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Hi ladies,
I am nervously excited about my new pregnancy (2 previous miscarriages) but am determined to send baby happy positive thoughts this time round (I was terrified during my second pregnancy and went on to lose it) so - happy, happy, happy this time!
congrats all, so sorry for all your losses - its the hardest experience i've ever had and nothing prepares you for it.
so, really sticky dust to everyone!
xxx
p.s. My LO is 4+1 :)))


----------



## Neversaynever

Thirdxlucky..welcome and sorry for your two losses but congrats on your new pregnancy. As awful as it sounds, it doesn't matter how you feel about your pregnancy..what will be will be and you're so right..,this is an incredibly difficult and emotional journey. 

Let all your worries and fears out, all your excitement too :thumbup:

Let me know when you have a EDD to add you to the front page when the laptop comes out :haha:

:hugs: and sticky :dust: to all

XxX


----------



## ThirdxLucky

thanks NSN - my due date is 21st March. My doc says i'll get a scan at 6 weeks - back to the two week wait again! :)
xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Urgh..,it's all about flipping waiting :dohh:

All will be fine and you might even get to see the HB :thumbup:

CcC


----------



## addy1

Hope everyone is having a great morning/night (depending on where you live:) 

I am doing alright...trying not to worry myself sick. Trying to enjoy this little bean! (I am having a hard time though!!) I would love to fast forward to 12 weeks!!! lol. 

My symptoms still are not that strong...maybe I am just over 3 weeks?? I have not idea when we conceived, so it will be really nice to have a dating u/s. I am really looking forward to talking with my doctor. 

I am a little worried though that my doctor will be worried I am pregnant again so soon....she asked me to wait 2-3 months...we waited 1. :winkwink:


----------



## Semanthia

Neversaynever said:


> Laura...hope your doctor does something to help you find out why you are losing your babies...it's not fair :nope: Sending you hugs for today :hugs:
> 
> Sea...totally normal...I hate dates now, there are so many now that it makes each month a little more difficult :hugs: if you really feel you need the reassurance, speak with your GP or maybe get a private scan booked?
> 
> Timsogirl...hope you're ok :hugs:
> 
> Addy...you're doing well, wouldn't worry about the lines to be honest, besides...the digi is the one to have :haha:
> 
> Semanthia...have you started having scans yet and being measured?
> 
> Cornish..not a clue about the itching :wacko:
> 
> Essie...how're you holding up?
> 
> AFM...had a couple of negative days and still not overly out of it. Have a scan on Saturday to look for possible cyst but it's at the same hospital I had my bad news, it'll be a day before the five month anniversary of the loss and I'm petrified.
> 
> Wishing you all sticky :dust: and we WILL be ok :flower:
> 
> XxX

I haven't started having scans yet. I will have my first one at 11 weeks and I will have to get scans every 2 weeks. I am excited for my first scan! I can't wait until I hear or see the heartbeat then I can relax even more.

I hope everything is going well for everyone! Come on sticky beans!


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...there is such a varied opinion on when to TTCAL. I was told two, preferably three cycles by the hospital but my GP went on a mission to find out for me and said there was no evidence to support this and his recommendation was one AF then all systems go. 

As for symptoms...still early :hugs: today I feel bleurgh, a bit tired and a bit queasy but functionable. Nipples and boobs sore to touch. 

I'm sure you'll be fine, it's normal to be worried :hugs:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Thanks:) It is so nice to have all of you to talk to. I know we are all in the same position....so excited, but nobody to talk to. DH is good, and he tries his best, but when it comes to pregnancy, you need other girls to talk with:)

As for TTCAL, I found that on this website, every woman was told something different. Varying from waiting 6 months to one cycle. I made sure I had one cycle to ensure my lining would be sufficient, and actually did not think it would happen this fast. I'm just praying this lo sticks!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls. :) and congrats to all the new bfp's! 
Laura, so sorry hun :(
NSN im totally sending you puke vibes...haha congrats on the nausea. Im still sick on a daily basis. Really sick some days but some are easier, missed work for the first time in months :/ We have a scan monday and Im sooo nervous, just like the rest of you pal gals. Wishing everyone the best! Goodluck on ur upcomming scan NSN. You will do great, im sure :)


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Morning everyone

I hope you're all well.

Laura I am so so sorry xxxx


I don't think I have ever been this happy to feel this sick. Still sinking in as I actually don't really feel pregnant for most of the day. I seem to have moments of intense excitement, followed by moments of intense dread. Perfectly normal though as I have those feelings with both my girls.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

It's a bit quiet here. How is everyone doing?

I'm suffering with terrible evening sickness. It seems to hit around 9:30 every night.


----------



## addy1

Hi all! 

SeaThreePeeO - I have not had any sickness yet, but with my dd, it did not start until I was around 7 weeks. Hopefully your m/s does not last that long!! 

I was away for couple days, and left all my hpt's at home so that I could not test!! I was becoming a little obsessed! I did test when I got home, not with FMU, and both tests were as dark as the control. Happy that things seem to be progressing! I have an appointment tomorrow for an unrelated issue, so I'll ask for my blood work. I am so anxious to see if everything is okay! Hopefully I can book my u/s tomorrow as well! Hoping to get one for around 7 weeks. 

Does anyone else NOT have sore bbs?? Mine are a bit tingly, but not sore like they were with my last pregnancies.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sea...sorry you're feeling sick hun...it's all good though in a weird way :winkwink:

Addy...I have to come in here to off load...OH minimal talking about pregnancy, especially after the loss.

Essie...good luck at your scan tomorrow...be interesting if you did see two sacs :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

AFM...went for a scan at 5+4 (yesterday) wasn't an early pregnancy scan though, it was a pelvic scan but I am pleased to say that all is as it shlijhld be and where it should be for where I am.

:hugs: all round

Come on ladies...get back in here :haha:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies, if this is a BFP I'm due March 27th - will be testing FMU tomorrow as this is afternoon today - finers crossed :D
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Neversaynever

puppycat said:


> Hey ladies, if this is a BFP I'm due March 27th - will be testing FMU tomorrow as this is afternoon today - finers crossed :D

Puppycat...I really hope this is your BFP...roller coaster or what eh :hugs: I have seen you around and on a few journals too :thumbup:

Let us know ASAP :flower:

Sorry for your losses too hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Hey hun, yeh I've seen you too, I try to peek into all the parts of BnB :haha:

I will post a pic first thing tomorrow :D eeeeek! x


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies! Got my BFP on Friday at 9dpo! I am so happy but at the same time I'm a bundle of nerves. I had my tubes reversed in October 09. Since then we have lost one baby girl at 22 weeks & have had 2 miscarriages. I will have to be monitored closely on my beta numbers (will start that tomorrow), we will also check my progesterone, & decide if I will need a cerclage at 12 weeks. I somewhat feel more at ease with this pregnancy so far but I'm leaving it all up to god. 

My EDD is 3/29/12!


----------



## Cornish

Good luck essie, thinking of you today. :hugs:
Sea-yes I'm very nauseous. Only actually been sick once-scan day-but feel sick 24/7, it's horrible but comforting too. It's a lot worse than last two pregnancies so I'm hoping it's a girl symptom for me! Nothing helps, not small meals, ginger or bland stuff! I eat then lie still!!!

Hi new bfp's, so sorry to hear of your lossesbut welcome and congratulations on new pregnancies.xxx

Afm, baby is a blueberry today, so exciting! I'm nauseous and feel hungover every day-sore head, aching limbs, thirsty etc. Boobs have gone up a size already and feel like watermelons!xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hi, welcome and congratulations Puppycat and Jaimad



jaimad said:


> Hello ladies! Got my BFP on Friday at 9dpo! I am so happy but at the same time I'm a bundle of nerves. I had my tubes reversed in October 09. Since then we have lost one baby girl at 22 weeks & have had 2 miscarriages. I will have to be monitored closely on my beta numbers (will start that tomorrow), we will also check my progesterone, & decide if I will need a cerclage at 12 weeks. I somewhat feel more at ease with this pregnancy so far but I'm leaving it all up to god.
> 
> My EDD is 3/29/12!

Your EDD is my daughter's 6th birthday!

Cornish, the sickness comes and goes, but tends to get really really bad around 9pm until I have a cup of decaff tea in the morning. Maybe this means boy. It worries me a little bit, because other then the sickness I don't actually feel pregnant. But I can't remember 'feeling' pregnant this early with my two girls.

The worry and the what ifs tie you in knots some times.


I hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi all - my due date is March 18th, very excited but even more so worried :wacko:

I had my MC in april - very scary and really hope it doesnt happen again. I have *NO* symptoms yet .... hope i do soon, its making me real worried.


----------



## puppycat

BFN on superdrug just now, hope those tests weren't lying :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Jaimad...sorry for your losses but congrats on your BFP :flower: hopefully you'll be closely monitored to keep you reassured this time. Keep is updated :hugs:

Essie...hope your scan went ok hun :hugs:

Cornish...happy blueberry

Sea...sickness is all good

Firsttimer...welcome...sorry for your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy. We all understand those fears :hugs:

Puppycat...I actually think the SD ones are a pile of poop. I got a better line on poundland and they were less sensitive. I hope you are getting your BFP though :hugs: keep us posted :hugs:

Everyone else ok?

XxX


----------



## essie0828

I saw a heartbeat today!!!! Baby measured 6w 6d and my due date is 3/6/11. :) And yup there is just one, whew. I did get some bad news about a cyst thats been on my left ovary... Its 7.5 cm by 5cm and has grown a lot over the last few weeks. Doc said if it dosent pop or reabsorbe on its own he wants to take it out at 14 to 16weeks. I told him that I dont want anything to do with anestesia while im pregnant and he says I may not have a choice :( It hurts like hell to. I really dont want this baby exposed to drugs at 16 weeks. Thats when I lost my first one. ughhh stupid cyst.


----------



## puppycat

Neversaynever said:


> Puppycat...I actually think the SD ones are a pile of poop. I got a better line on poundland and they were less sensitive. I hope you are getting your BFP though :hugs: keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else ok?
> 
> XxX

I started bleeding :( - been aching all day but didn't feel like AF. Went to the loo and tissue was completely pink. I don't know what to make of it. Ache is more intense now and feels like AF might be coming. I'm so upset to think I got lines on those stupid tests :cry:


----------



## essie0828

Hope everyone is doing great. Hey cornish congrats on blueberry, be right there with ya in a cpl days :) Nsn still nauseous?? I thought about you when I was pukin this am before my scan lol. Still sending you those vibes. You pal gals are wonderful, glad to see the group growing. (in size and number) ;) Goodluck ladies. Oh and puppycat try your second morning urine for your hpts. Wake up, pee once, lay back down or whatever just dont drink anything then in about an hr pee for your test. If you do this the same time for a few days in a row its a good way to judge line progression on the hpt's. Hope you get a big fat dark positive to put your mind at ease hun :)


----------



## essie0828

Oh dear, puppycat sooo sorry to hear that. :( Wishing you the best.


----------



## Cornish

Essie, great great news. Can I ask how you know what you measured date wise? We were told baby was 4mm when I went in and ive read that I should add that to the 6 weeks making 6+4, is that what they did for you? You will indeed be a blueberry very soon. 
Puppycat, sorry to hear those tests were false, crappy things. I hope af passes you quickly.xxx


----------



## Cornish

Has anyone sorted their booking appt with midwife yet? I've not spoken to a midwife yet, the epu are seeing me fortnightly for scans. How long should I wait or will the epu contact a midwife?
Xxx


----------



## Diet_Coke

I'm cautiously joining too. After 2 MC earlier this year I'm 4 weeks at the moment.


----------



## essie0828

Cornish, I have no idea how they calculate the 6w6d thing. All I know is that it is on the scan pic that they gave me and the CRL (9mm) was right above it. The machine did all the calculations after they did the CRL. It seems to fit with my lmp dates pretty well. 

I dont get to go back for a month. Thats gonna be fun. Come on Aug 16, I already wanna see lil bubba again. :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Puppy cat...so sorry hun :hugs: hope AF isn't too harsh :hugs:

Diet coke...welcome :flower: sorry for your losses but congrats on your pregnancy :hugs: we are all here and some of us are taking it in our stride, others are struggling and ether way, we are all in it together :thumbup:

Essie...glad your scan went well and you got to see bean :yipee: sorry about the cyst but I'm sure they know what's best for you both. Hopefully it'll go down or burst so you won't need surgery :hugs:

Firsttimer...no symptoms here either apart from sore boobs/nipples. I'm sure they'll kick in :hugs:

Sea...,you ok? Still :sick:

Cornish...your GP knows your pregnant so I would assume that they notify the midwife? Last time I had a letter for me to call them to make an appointment. 

:hi: to everyone else

AFM...nasty dreams (same as last time at exactly the same time as last time too) and crampy. No real symptoms apart from boobs not even queasy or food aversions :shrug:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Puppycat, I am so sorry :hugs:

Never, still feeling sick, on oand off mainly, but when it hits there's not mistaking it. I tend to become very sick around 9pm until around 8am in the monring. Then I feel fine until around 11-11:30am, then after lunch I feel fine again until 9pm. Really odd, but a good sign hopefully.

I am feeling a bit more positive about this pregnancy, but sometimes doubts creep in. Exspecially during my 'well' time when I wonder if I am actually expecting at all. :wacko:

I am now having to pee every 5 minutes. Makes the school run interesting.


Another thing to worry about, chickenpox! It's recently been going round my 5 year olds class at school and the information handed out by the school says that the very old, very young and pregnant woman are at risk. Touch wood, we seem to have escaped it for now.

I hope everyone is well. Boy do these first weeks drag.


----------



## timsogirl

I am 7 weeks today:happydance:everything feels great. My appt for the scan is Aug 3. I am in ANOTHER 2 week wait geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez :dohh:

hope everyone is well....

so sorry puppy cat :hugs:


----------



## HappyPregger

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to this forum, but happy to share with others in my situation. I had 2 miscarriages the last few months, but after waiting the doctor-prescribed time, I am pregnant again. I'm due March 25th, and really hoping this one makes it. I am so ready to be a mom, and have a world of love to give. Good luck to everyone. I'm sending my thoughts for sticky beans.:winkwink:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hi and congratulations HappyPregger!

I am a bit worried today, because after a quick trip to Sainsburys to do the weekly shop I noticed some brow staining in my knickers (sorry TMI) that looked like old blood. But I cannot tell were it has come from, it could have been piles. I have put a pad on to monitor the situation.

I hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy pregger....congrats on your new pregnancy...sorry for your losses :hugs:

Sea...if it's brown, it's old stuff...take it easy and monitor :hugs:

Timsogirl...happy 7 weeks for yesterday...glad all is going well and here's to another TWW :wacko:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

AFM...just very negative about this pregnancy and have felt it's doomed from day one...I hope I am proved very wrong.

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Well, turns out it was from a very irritated pile :blush:

I haven't had any bleeding since or any pains. So all is looking good.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sea...thank fluff for that :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies..front page updated...let me know if there are any changes to be made :flower:

XxX


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi can I join please? I am a very cautiously pregnant lady at the mo! I am sure that most of you have been through this too. I got my BFP 3 days ago and am just really anxious at the mo. We had a mmc in Dec when I thought I was just over 7 weeks but baby was showing as 5+6 and so it went downhill from there. I believe I am 4+1 today and so a bit anxious about the next couple of weeks.

I pray that all will be okay and if so my due date will be around March 28th 2012! 

I hope we can keep each other company on this exciting (and nervous) journey!

Congrats everyone xx


----------



## addy1

pinkflamingo said:


> Hi can I join please? I am a very cautiously pregnant lady at the mo! I am sure that most of you have been through this too. I got my BFP 3 days ago and am just really anxious at the mo. We had a mmc in Dec when I thought I was just over 7 weeks but baby was showing as 5+6 and so it went downhill from there. I believe I am 4+1 today and so a bit anxious about the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I pray that all will be okay and if so my due date will be around March 28th 2012!
> 
> I hope we can keep each other company on this exciting (and nervous) journey!
> 
> Congrats everyone xx

Nice to see you over here!! :) 

Addy:flower:


----------



## essie0828

NSN, chin up dear. :hugs: Its not over yet. Can you get in to see a doc, mabey to put your mind at ease? Hope you can get some answers and peace. 

Wishing everyone the best :)


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, welcome to the rollercoaster newbies and congrats!
Nsn, you will be proved wrong, remember those positive thoughts and energy that bean needs. You are doing great. :hugs:

Sea, I'm glad all was ok.

Well I want this week to be over really, got my third scan on tues and really need to see that baby is ok. Also hopeful for another scan at 10 weeks - fxd. It's my last week in school and it's crazy!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Flamingo of course you can :flower: the others are doing a fab job at being positive :hugs: congrats on your pregnancy and sorry for your loss :hugs:

Essie...thanks hun, I'm waiting until Tuesday to see my doctor. That way, if anything happens, it happens...otherwise I'll be 7 weeks Tuesday so I'll push for a scan. My teeny symptoms that I had have gone over the last 48 hours and my tummy has also ached for almost 48 hours :wacko: I'll be ok though :flower:

Cornish...2 sleeps till holiday and 6 sleeps till you see baby again :thumbup:

:hi: addy, how're you getting on hun?

Semanthia...all ok?

I wonder what happened to all the others that joined?

XxX


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I am sorry for all the losses here. I hope that some of your positivity will rub off onto me! My edd from my miscarriage is on Sunday so it has made getting my BFP all the more amazing and special, but at the same time I'm worried!

Can anyone give me advice on baby asprin? i was told about 'sticky blood' a few weeks ago and that baby asprin prevents by thinning the blood. I spoke to a pharmacist yesterday and he told me that it could only be prescribed by your doctor and they need to do a blood test etc first. Can someone advise on the procedure? I thought I would just be able to take it but it seems not!

xx


----------



## jaimad

Just wanted to pop in & say hi! I had my betas drawn again today & they went from 54 to 127 so they doubled & then some! My doctor is happy about that but my progesterone was only 9.8 so I will be heading in to get a shot in the morning. She said we will continue these weekly until further say so. I am guessing around 13 weeks? I have never taken progesterone before but I am so thankful to have a possible resolution to my last 3 :angel: babies.

How is everyone feeling? I am usually fine during the day but at night now that is a different story...I have night sickness & it is horrid. It starts about 8pm & lasts all night it seems. I finally get relief from it when I fall asleep but even then I wake up with it.


----------



## addy1

NSN - Things are going well...trying to put my fears and worries in the back of mind now. I have my first scan on the 17th, so still a few weeks to wait. I was hoping for soon, but it just did not work out. I'll be just over 9 weeks, so it should be a really good scan! I also have my big prenatal booked for early September, I'll be around 13 weeks. Seems so far away!! I hope you are starting to feel better, but as we all know, the worry seems to always be there:cry:

Pinkflamingo - I am not sure about the BA. I know I had this discussion on the TTC forum about it thickening up the lining after a m/c. I took it the 4-5 day before ovulation. Not sure if it helped or not, but I got my BFP! I would speak with your doctor before taking it though. 

Cornish - I'm a little jealous of your three scans!! Would love to see our little bean!!

Sea - glad your bleeding has stopped!!

Essie - how are your symptoms??

Welcome Jaimad!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## jaimad

HappyPregger & pinkflamingo~CoNgRaTs & H&H 9 months!!

Cornish~Praying everything is just where it needs to be!!

Pinkflamingo~I know where you are coming from. It will be 1yr on the 28th of this month that I delivered my baby girl sleeping at 22 weeks. I am trying to stay positive and happy but it is lurking around the corner. Its also 2 days before my birthday. But the way I see it is this BFP was her way of telling me that it is ok to move on.


----------



## essie0828

NSN ill be thinkin about ya hun. :hugs: Tuesday is only 6 days away. Hope they tell you everthing is fine. 

addy, still pukin about everyday although I havent today......yet. Im getting sick at night now, like some of you other gals. Headaches, sore bb's, and peeing all the time. But its a labour of love ;) Im happy to be miserable, just dont ask me when i have my head in the toilet. 

Welcome and congrats to all the new bfp's. H&H 9 Months to you all. 

Cornish hope your scan goes great, and that you can keep your sanity during the wait for it to get here.

Goodluck girls :hugs:


----------



## beadyeyes

I'm here too. Very cautiously. Mine's an IVF baby and I'm suffering with severe anxiety because I'm so frightened xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hi and congratulations Beadyeyes!

NSN - Sending loads of positive vibes for you for Tuesday! xxx

Cornish :hugs: Loads of positive vibes coming your way too! xxx

Hi and congratulations Pinkflamingo! I'm not sure on the baby asprin thing, I thought it was only useful to pregnant women iwth blood and clotting disorders. I was always lead to believe that any form of asprin during pregnancy was a big no no. But I may be wrong. Maybe you can discuss it with your doctor?


Well, after my embarassing pile bleed, which scared the poop out of me my sysmptoms seem to be getting stronger. My boobs now feel like they have been sunburnt and my 'evening swickness' is lasting longer and is a lot worse then it was. I am also getting bouts of sickness during the day. Still, it doesn't stop you worrying, does it.


I hope everyone is well. Loads of sticky bean vibes to you all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Pink flamingo..I have no opinion on the Baby Asprin...some people say to take it and others say don't. I would talk it over with your doctor ASAP in case you do need to take it.

Jaimad... as for your upcoming due date...this new pregnancy will take the edge off the pain of not having your little girl here. You will be ok and you are still allowed to be upset/sad over that special day :hugs:

Addy..a scan at nine weeks is a good time in my opinion, you'll be fine and I know those fears are in all of us...I don't deal with mine very well but I'm sure once you get past your personal milestone, you may start to relax...even only a little :hugs:

Esssie...sorry you're being so :sick: not nice :nope: thanks for thinking of me for Tuedsay :hugs:

Beady eyes...that's what this thread is for hun :hugs: we have all had the trauma of a loss and you're having anxieties as you had a struggle to get the BFP in the first place. I totally understand :hugs: Are you having any scans or beta checks? You'll be ok :flower:

Sea...glad you got the pile sorted :shy: and sorry you're feeling more :sick: but it's all good :flower:

Cornish...nearly scan time :hugs:

AFM...in a better mood today but still not feeling positive :dohh:

XxX


----------



## beadyeyes

I had a beta when I was in hospital (I had OHSS and was hospitalised for four days!) and at 14 dpo (egg collection in my case) it was 98 but they didn't repeat it. I'll have an early scan in a couple of weeks (w/c 8th august). Thanks for the hugs. I put my name down to see the midwife today. A scary step. The GP said my anxiety was normal even though it is through the roof and debilitating :(


----------



## Neversaynever

beadyeyes said:


> I had a beta when I was in hospital (I had OHSS and was hospitalised for four days!) and at 14 dpo (egg collection in my case) it was 98 but they didn't repeat it. I'll have an early scan in a couple of weeks (w/c 8th august). Thanks for the hugs. I put my name down to see the midwife today. A scary step. The GP said my anxiety was normal even though it is through the roof and debilitating :(

Ouch, I've heard that OHSS isvery painful :hugs: I'd have thought you would be monitored more closely?

Everything is a scary step but it will get easier, just keep hanging on to that hope. I started a journal to allow me to vent, rant, laugh and joke...it's the perfect outlet foe me. even if no one reads it ( I would) it is good to off load.

Perfectly normal to be anxious at any level..I'm there with you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi everyone! Intend to post on here more frquently now. Cautiously getting excited about this pregnancy after our MC in april, but WISH i had more definate symptoms. My BBS are NOT sore and yet sooooo many womens already are :( im so jealous lol. I also want the dreaded :sick: because i didnt get it with MC. i get small bouts of neusea... but that cud be cos im eating soooooooooooo much!!

Have a private early scan booked for august 1st when i will be (i hope) 7 weeks.

With the MC i had a scan in week 6 (saw baby with HB but measured 5 weeks) and then follow up at 7 weeks where we saw baby had passed. 

I hope and pray this wont be history repeating itself for us :(

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU - LETS ALL HAVE STICKY BEANS THIS TIME!


----------



## pinkflamingo

thanks ladies. 

I have a drs appt tomorrow so will ask about the asprin. The only reason I am interested in it is due to having heard about 'sticky blood' and that this is apparently quite a common reason for women to have early mc. I wouldn't be tested for it until after 3 mc's and so i wondered whether I would just be able to take it, but after talking to the pharmacist I need to speak with my dr anyway. If it was something as simple as taking a small tablet each day like my folic acid, and that could prevent a mc, then I would happily take it. Will see what dr says tomorrow anyway.

Can anyone tell me whether they were given an early scan on the nhs after having a mc? I am guessing that we will have to go private again but wondered whether anyone had been offered a referral by their gp for reassurance?

Thanks

xx


xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Firsttimer...I have NO symptoms either...I *did* have sore boobs and was tired, now nothing :nope: so who knows what's happening...in fact I dread to think it. :dohh: everyone else seems to be having raving symptoms. If you never had them then I'd be less worried. I'm worried because I did have them for a while :cry:

Pinkflamingo...I don't think the Nhs do a reassurance scan, I'm going to aak my GP on Tuesday anyway and if they say no, I'll go private as I just don't even feel pregnant :wacko:

Happy Friday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I feel odd today. I can't quite put my finger on it and I really hope it is nothing more then and overactive imagination and some over anylising.

Last night I didn't feel as sick as I usualloy do, nor this morning. I have a strange heavy achy feel (no pain) almost like AF if due to appear. Probably worrying about nothing. But boy do the smallest things make you worry. Before M/C I probably wouldn't have given these feelings a second thought.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sea :hugs: it's not nice is it :hugs:

I'm sure that it is nothing and just your imagination, you've been having strong symptoms from the off...mine were barely there :shrug:

PAL is just bloody torture :sad2: and I can't reassure people because we are not fools and know what could happen :dohh:

Sorry, realism stinks :gun:

XxX

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I know feel dreadfully sick :sick:. I just want to go to bed and sleep. But I can't as the schools finish early today for the Summer Holidays.

Now I am feeling awful again I guess it was just my imagination. Trouble is I really think I am over playing general aches and pains as being something they're not. 

PAL is so hard, you're either really up and positive one moment and really down and negative about everything the next.


----------



## Neversaynever

Well I'm glad that you feel :sick: and tired again...it's totally normal for symptoms to come and go...just not to totally disappear :dohh:

I love the school holidays...only because I work in a school :rofl:

Take it easy and try not to worry. You have lovely symptoms :hugs:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies--- hope everyone is well! I am sick sick sick from the start of the day til the end. No vomiting but waves & waves of nausea and no relief. I am also beyond exhausted... I day dream of quitting time so that I can run home to my couch and chill.... ahhh I feel so super lazy!

Has anyone ever experienced bright yellow urine??? I am not taking any new vitamins... I have been taking the same prenatals for over a year. I am not hurting or cramping but my urine is neon yellow- even when I wipe...

anyone?:shrug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Timsogirl...glad you're having lots of symptoms :hugs: as for the bright yellow pee...I have no idea :shrug: sorry :flower:

I've just read a thread and I wanted to say Semanthia...I am so sorry for your loss hun, totally unfair and massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

SeaThreePeeO said:


> I feel odd today. I can't quite put my finger on it and I really hope it is nothing more then and overactive imagination and some over anylising.
> 
> Last night I didn't feel as sick as I usualloy do, nor this morning. I have a strange heavy achy feel (no pain) almost like AF if due to appear. Probably worrying about nothing. But boy do the smallest things make you worry. Before M/C I probably wouldn't have given these feelings a second thought.

I have the same heaviness off and on... nurse said if no bleeding and its not sharp pains its normal... I had it at 5 weeks pretty bad. Now its mostly if I sit or stand for too long in same position or at the end of a long day... :hugs:
try to no worry! trust me I know its hard & I have my nurse on spped dial!:haha:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies :wave: May I join you?
I'm due March 25th! I'm pregnant after a ruptured ectopic in March '10 and a couple *suspected chemicals this year :angel: Hoping and praying for a sticky bean in the right place! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hi ladies :wave: May I join you?
> I'm due March 25th! I'm pregnant after a ruptured ectopic in March '10 and a couple *suspected chemicals this year :angel: Hoping and praying for a sticky bean in the right place! xx

Of course you can :flower: sorry for your losses...hopefully you have a sticky bean in the right place :hugs:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

timsogirl said:


> Has anyone ever experienced bright yellow urine??? I am not taking any new vitamins... I have been taking the same prenatals for over a year. I am not hurting or cramping but my urine is neon yellow- even when I wipe...
> 
> anyone?:shrug:


I have bright yellow wee too, but I am taking pregnancy vitamins and drinking tons of orange juice, so it could be that.



> I have the same heaviness off and on... nurse said if no bleeding and its not sharp pains its normal... I had it at 5 weeks pretty bad. Now its mostly if I sit or stand for too long in same position or at the end of a long day...

Thanks for that, it's very reassuring knowing I'm not the only one experiencing this. :hugs:


Hi Mommy2be20, welcome and congratulations.


Loads of sticky bean vibes all round.


----------



## Wyntir

Hi ladies, i found out almost a week ago i'm pregnant again. Thinking at the min due around 27th march.
Had a m/c back in april at 10 weeks. Trying my best to feel positive about this one, every so often negative niggling thoughts come creeping in tho. Its difficult.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi wyntir,
Huge congrats hun! I am due around the 28th of march. I agree with what you say about it being hard to stay positive. I have had a few sharp pains today and panic just kicks in. They didn't last long, and when I think about what my body is going through right now the odd twinge and cramping pain is to be expected!

I want to enjoy being pregnant for as long as I am. I'm doing a digi tomorrow and I hope that seeing the word 'pregnant' makes it a bit more real for me!

Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Wyntir...welcome :flower: sorry for your loss but congrats on your new bean. Hoping it's a healthy sticky bean. Is also found out early, my ticker's first day was 3 weeks and 2 days so feels like I've ready known forever and it's a hard road :hugs:

We are all here to look after each other, to be realistic and hopeful that this time will be different. 

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

PF (pink flamingo) let us know about the digi, if it's the conception indicator one you'll be on 2-3 weeks now :hugs:

I had sharp pains last night too...although it was trapped wind :haha:

Happy weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Hi I am 40 years old and pregnant with my 3rd. I had a MC just over 4 weeks ago with a D&C and blood transfusion on 18th June (yes 18th June!!!) and here I am pregnant again!!! thought the chances of it happening with being so ill...(almost died bleeding to death!) and my age would mean it would take a while...but clearly not :thumbup:

I had my 1st set of Beta's done...13dpo 228 & 15dpo 616! they did them as they were concerned that this might not be a new pregnancy and left over HCG from my MC. My EDD is 29th March.

I'm still in shock to be honest!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Glowstar...another name I recognise :yipee:

So sorry for your recent loss but congrats on your new pregnancy and here's hoping for a sticky bean :hugs:

Will add you to the front page when on laptop. A friend on here had a pancreatic attack the week before she did her IUI and got her BFP...life can be funny eh?

Keep us updated...the thread is a little slow at times but that's understandable :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Was meant to say...hcg numbers are fab...more than one!? 

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Welcome new bfp's, so sorry about previous losses but fxd for sticky ones.
Pf -how's the digi looking?
Glowered-great hcg! 

Hope everyone is feeling horrid but ok with it? I'm nauseous as anything and oh is being a lazy ass! Not a great combo with ds mixed in too!!
Very excited about tues scan. 
Does anyone else have a scan coming up? I'm yet to book in with midwife, suppose that's the next step!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi neversaynever, I recognise your name too but not sure which thread?? Congrats on your bfp!!

I had good hcg last time 5+4 was 15853, still went on to miscarry, so I know it sets your mind at rest to have good numbers but I am still nervous as hell.

Cornish, I recognise your name as a bump buddy of mrshjo! I was on a thread with Heather when she got her 1st bfp and silently read her journal. 

I had a 2-3 on a digi at exactly 4 weeks so keeping everything crossed. I kind of feel a bit different this time. I had really bad af cramps last tim, this time just mild ones for a few days but they seem to have eased off now. Had bouts of nausea which is a new one for me. 

sorry for lack of smilies, on my phone xx


----------



## Diet_Coke

Hey Ladies, I'm sitting out in the back garden enjoying the sun and feeling good. 
Had a good rant yesterday with OH. Told him all my little insecurites. He told me I was mad but he loved me anyway. Felt good to tell all and be a looney for half an hour. So today I'm feeling good. :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Glowstar...I'm also on mrs HJO's journal, have been on the over 35 testers thread too. Keep the faith is all I can say :hugs:

Dietcoke...glad you're enjoying the sun, it keep hiding behind the clouds here. 

I've just cleaned out the fridge, was driving me nuts :haha:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Congrats to all the new members! Love hearing all these BFP's!!

I am still the same....nervous and feeling okay. I am pretty tired and hungry all the time, my bbs seem to be more sore (I just hope nobody sees me doing my daily bb grab!!:blush:), that's about it! 

Does anyone else have to wait a long time before their first scan?? I still have to wait over three weeks.....the wait is going to kill me!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...most of my American friends on here have earlier scans :shrug: in the UK you don't generally have one until 12 weeks unless there have been problems or you pay for a private scan. 

XxX


----------



## Mommy2be20

addy1 said:


> Congrats to all the new members! Love hearing all these BFP's!!
> 
> I am still the same....nervous and feeling okay. I am pretty tired and hungry all the time, my bbs seem to be more sore (I just hope nobody sees me doing my daily bb grab!!:blush:), that's about it!
> 
> Does anyone else have to wait a long time before their first scan?? I still have to wait over three weeks.....the wait is going to kill me!!

My scan isn't booked til I'm 7w3d.. my last ectopic ruptured while on the operating table at 6w2d.. OH and I are considering visiting the ER in the next few days to see if we can have one earlier so we can find out where our peanut is before it's too late :nope: The wait is horrible! xx


----------



## Glowstar

addy1 said:


> Congrats to all the new members! Love hearing all these BFP's!!
> 
> I am still the same....nervous and feeling okay. I am pretty tired and hungry all the time, my bbs seem to be more sore (I just hope nobody sees me doing my daily bb grab!!:blush:), that's about it!
> 
> Does anyone else have to wait a long time before their first scan?? I still have to wait over three weeks.....the wait is going to kill me!!


Ha ha boob squeeze.....:haha::haha: I do that too :blush:


----------



## Neversaynever

I think there are several things newly pregnant ladies do...squeeze their own boobs on a regular basis, check their knickers and tissue paper all the time, rub their tummies, panic at every twitch. 

Anyone think of anything else :rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday :flower: actually nice and sunny in the UK for a change :haha:

XxX


----------



## Diet_Coke

Not a good day today. So negative. Maybe just hormones. :( Can't stop thinking it's all going to go wrong and I'm just preparing for the worst. Yesterday was so nice and normal. Going to get an early night I think. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## suffolksarah

Neversaynever said:


> I think there are several things newly pregnant ladies do...squeeze their own boobs on a regular basis, check their knickers and tissue paper all the time, rub their tummies, panic at every twitch.
> 
> Anyone think of anything else :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday :flower: actually nice and sunny in the UK for a change :haha:
> 
> XxX

You have just summed me up!!!!

Can you please add me to the list. i have only just found this thread! my edd is the 6th of march.
I have my booking in appointment with the midwife tomorrow. i am really scared! i know she wont do anything, but i am unsure if i should push for an early scan or not? I am so scared of something going wrong, but in a way i would rather not know? does this sound odd? I feel more confident in this pregnancy than before but cant help worrying! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

im pushing my boobs everyday - prob about ten times a day haha. today they are mildly tender - but not sore really. Im now 6 weeks and still no MS.... getting worried :(


----------



## essie0828

Suffolksarah hi dear. How was your holiday? Try not to worry about your upcomming prenatal visit, but do let them know that you need some reassurance. Mabey they will at least do betas so you can be at peace, or mabey even a scan, Fx'd for you. Hope you get some great news. So how have you been feeling? 

Girls im having a rough day. Been super sick since I woke this am and havent been able to get a handle on it at all. Havent kept any food down today and havent been able to get outta bed. My throat is burned from vomiting stomach acid and is quite painful... I am keeping some fluids down but Im starting to worry a bit about dehydration. Ughhh, I think im going to have to go in to see my doc tomorrow. Wow never knew ms could do this to a girl lol. Sorry to be a whiney ass girls but thanks to you all for being here for support. Wishing everyone the best :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Diet Coke - I think it's normal to have anxiety after a loss.....I am TRYING to stay positive but it's really hard to keep negative thoughts to the back of your mind :hugs:

Hi SuffolkSarah :hugs:

Firsttimer - I'm still not being sick either...I have moments of feeling sea sick mostly at night actually but apart from the HUGE nips and sore boobs that's it :winkwink:

Essie - sorry you are so sick :wacko: might be worth asking the Dr if he can give you something :hugs:


----------



## Diet_Coke

Thanks Glowstar. Today is better so really putting it down to hormones.


----------



## Neversaynever

Gosh the site is being soooooooo slow today it's making me want to chuck my laptop out of the window :grr:

Suffolksarah...welcome :flower: have added you to the list, sorry for your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy. Your fears are completly normal and I have the exact fears..s.cared to know but need to know :wacko: speak to your MW and see what she suggests :hugs: let us know?

Diet coke...sorry you had a tough day :hugs: I know it is hard, the innocence and enjoyment has been robbed but when you get past milestones...the enjoyment will come...you'll see :flower:

Firsttimer....I am 7 weeks and NO symptoms and haven't had any for a week now :wacko: I said that if I didn't have any symptoms with this pregnancy I'll be wanting a scan early...I'm pushing for one for this week. I had more symptoms with my last pregnancy and we know how that turned out :wacko: I know a lot of people don't have symptoms...I understand that...I DID have some minor ones, but now nothing :nope:

Essie...:hugs: you really are suffering eh? I'm sure you could ask for some Zofran...I've heard that's really good for MS?

Glowstar...keep them nasty thoughts at the back of your head hun :hugs:

AFM, off to the GP's first thing in the morning to ask for a scan. I need to know what is happening (if anything) so I can deal with it if it's the worse case scenario. If they won't get me a scan, I'll go private and have one on Saturday :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

]Never saynever- let us know if u book ur scan :) mine is on Monday and just praying I see a 7 week old baby with a healthy hb! X I will still worry after that though ha ha.

How are all u ladies this eve anyway?

Spent whole day poking my boobs today. If one doesn't fall off by the end of first tri it will be a miricle!!! :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Firsttimer...I'll know more tomorrow but of course will let you know...scary really :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies good luck with the scans :hugs::hugs:

I've got my first Midwife appointment on the 4th August and going to ask for an early scan to. Had a crap day today...cramped ALL day which is just scaring me and making me depressed. I have felt like AF is going to turn up at any minute.

Did a Digi.....got this I'm only either 4+4 or 4+5 today...so quite early but it's not making me feel any better at all. Still got mega sore boobs etc. Did/Does anyone else have the cramping :shrug:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_92F09481-FB2D-B95E-DA77-ED53631B4FE7320x200.jpg


----------



## Cornish

Glowstar, I had a lot of cramping and brown discharge from bfp to around week 6 on and off. Pain was quite bad sometimes but all died off now. I think it's just everything stretching and pulling. Hope you feel better soon.

Ooo scan in the morning!xx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hi ladies! :wave: Hope you're all well! 
I just got home from ER, got myself an early scan and bloods due to one sided pain (either corpus luteum or round ligament pain.. too early to tell yet)
Extremely thrilled to report, we have a peanut in the right spot! I saw the little sac and what the tech was pretty sure was the beginning of the yolk sac :happydance: my beta came back at 9,996! Going to be having 48hr bloods to double check everything looks good, as well as another scan in 7 days... so happy and relieved, I was expecting the worst
xx


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls. 

NSN I hope they give you a scan dear. They really should. Wish I could help you with the worry but I know thats impossible. Fx'd for you. 
Glowstar, I had a lot of cramping from about week 5 to week 6 ish. Hoping its just things growing. 
Im doing a bit better today... only had to vomit twice so far lol. But i did keep a meal down and lots of powerade. Doc offered me phenagren (sp) last week at my scan but I snuck out without picking up the script. I feel really odd about taking it after 2 losses. 

Wishing everyone the best, and goodluck on all upcomming scans and visits. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Cornish and Essie hope the MS subsides soon x

Mommy to be, don't get too distressed if they don't exactly double, I've read when they reach 6000 + the doubling slows down a bit, I was told they look for 66% upwards xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Glowstar...congrats on the 3+ although you sound the same as me...didn't really reassure you as you got that last time. You did get it early though, possibly further on or more than one in there? :hugs:

Cornish...can't wait to hear about your scan hun :flower:

Mommytobe...so pleased all is in the right place for you and you saw the beginnings of the yolk sac :hugs: try not to get to hung up on beta numbers, now they can see stuff on US, that will be more reliable :thumbup:

Essie...sorry you're so sick still :hugs: I think phenergan (sp) is supposed to make you really tired and not function well. Could you not request zofran so you can still go about your normal business? I know you don't really want to take anything because of your losses but they wouldn't prescribe them if they were not suitable :thumbup:

AFM, of to the GP to see if they will refer me for an early scan :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Funny you should say that Never as someone on another thread just pointed our my ticker is wrong as got 3+. I could be a couple of days further on :shrug: I don't know with no AF in between and really going off when FF says I o'd. Hopefully will be able to get a scan in next couple of weeks :winkwink:

Good luck at the Dr's, will check in later to see how you got on :hugs:
Don't worry too much about not many symptoms...I swear I had none at this stage with my daughters and they are 16 & 13 :winkwink: no MS...nothing :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

Well ladies the scan went brilliantly, baby measuring 8+5 so will adjust ticker later. We saw the heart beating away, arms and legs wriggling. Crl is 21mm.
Got another scan in two weeks as the ladies were very nice to me and I kind of begged them.
But all happy today. Edd is now march 1st.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww so pleased for you :hugs: did you get it done at the EAPU? 
Any Pics?


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish...so glad the scan went well :hugs:

I had a good appointment and have a scan booked for Friday 11:40. Nervous as hell. Doesn't help when two people that follow my journal have lost symptoms for a while and they have now had their loss confirmed. I'm going with absolutely no hope at all. I'm sorry for being so rubbish and negative. 

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Yes have had all three at epu and next one is there too, all being well my 12 week will be my first normal scan!
Andrea, I'm holding out every hope for you but understand your nerves. I hope the next few days pass quickly.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Never...keeping everything crossed for Friday :hugs: I am being 100% honest I seriously had NO SYMPTOMS with my first two accept for AF was late...that was it!!! and I was like that for weeks and weeks. I would NEVER have known...that's how un-pregnant I felt :winkwink:

Cornish - Just wondered how you have managed to get 3 scans? Did your DR refer you? I'm thinking of phoning mine and seeing if I can get in soon? From what I understand the EPAU near me will only take you if it's an emergency as such? (desperate for a scan now!)


----------



## timsogirl

congrats to Cornish 7 Mommy2be :happydance::happydance:

never, my doc told me that your body is sometimes able to "balance out" the hormone surge on some days so you won't feel the same symtpoms all the time!! try not to fret :hugs: & trust me I know it is hard. Everyday is a struggle for me and every tuesday is a milestone.....

I am 8 weeks today!!!! yay... the furthest I have ever been is 4 weeks so this is huge for me. My first real scan is next Wed as my bcbs insurance kicks in on Aug 1st. I had levels and a scan at around 5 weeks that confirmed baby in uterus and levels are high and doubling.... since then I have just been waiting for my new insurance to kick in.... not much of a wait now... a little over a week and I can her that sweet heart beat!!!!

I would never make it without ALL of you :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

congrats to glowstar also :hugs:


----------



## JerseyBean

Hey girls, 

I had a MMC mid april at 10+5, and am now pregnant again currently 5+6! (woohoo) but after requesting an early scan the doctor said that i was not an "eligible candidate" as i had not had 3 MC's!!!

I told him i was concerned and would prefer an early scan but unless i have pain/bleeding they wont do it. 

I would prefer not to have a tranvaginal scan, but i am not sure how early they can do an ultrasound to see if my pregnancy is gonig well.. does anyone know how early you can get an ultrasound ?

Help! I need ot plead with the doctors i think.. its so worrying!!! anbd so long to wait until 6 weeks one! 

xxx


----------



## Cornish

Glowstar, I've had all the scans as my mmc in feb was a molar pregnancy so they are keeping an eye on the placenta this time round. I had a scan in jan that showed a healthy baby with hb at 8+5, but 12 week scan showed baby died at 9 weeks and only follow up from erpc showed the molarcells.
So although it is lovely to see the baby so much it's horrible going in there as I'm on the edge, waiting for that look from the sonographer again. I was referred to the epu by charing cross hospital who were doing by follow up bloods from molar pregnancy ( you are monitored forum to a yr after), so I'm not sure how you can otherwise get a scan. I am truly grateful for the ones I've been given, each two week wait is a killer so I dread to think how waiting longer feels!

Congrats on passing your milestone, great news timsogirl.x


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sorry Cornish :cry: suppose it makes it even more fretful to have gone so far with your last pregnancy. FX'd everything looks good this time :hugs: Having a MC sure does take away the happiness and elation we should all really be feeling at this point...and that's sad.

Timso - congrats on 8 weeks....not long till your scan :happydance:

Jersey - My Dr actually admitted that he would tell a 'white lie' to get me an early scan :shhh::shhh: you didn't hear that from me though :winkwink: try another Dr within the surgery?


----------



## Neversaynever

Glowstar...thanks for being supportive :hugs: if I hadn't had ANY symptoms I wouldn't be so worried. The fact that I had progressing sypmtoms right the way to 5+6 was encouraging. They have ALL completely gone, no waves of anything, no yawning and sleepy, no constipation, no sore boobs, no food aversions yada yada yada :haha: and that's NO symptoms for one week and one day. I already know what my fate is and I am coming to terms with it, for me Friday is just going to be a confirmation :shrug:

timsogirl :yipee: happy 8 weeks and awesome that you have gotten past your personal milestones :hugs: enjoy the upcoming scan :flower:

Cornish...:hugs: you know me and my ranting :haha: glad is all is ok right now :hugs:

Jerseybean...congrats hun :flower: You can always get a second opinion about the scan, if you don't have any luck from that...could you not have a private one?

Everyone else doing ok? Sea? Essie? anyone :haha:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Never.....I totally see what you are doing....and I won't blame you for that at all....I feel similar...especially with all these cramps...just hope and pray Friday proves you wrong :winkwink::hugs::hugs: maybe your body is 'used' to the hormone now and not fighting it as much :winkwink:

Another day of cramp-land for me...seriously doing my head in...just wish it would stop....eased off at bed time last night and managed until about 11.00am today until they started....and they've been there ever since, low dull ache :nope: I did feel really sick before....blah :sick:

Hope everyone else is OK :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

GS...thanks hun, sometimes it makes it easier for me when people acknowledge my fear so thank you :hugs:

As for your cramps, I had them too up until just past 5 weeks. Can you put your legs up and rest a bit? I've heard plenty of fluids also help to rehydrate and reduce cramping? :hugs: here for you too :flower:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

I feel you Never...more than you know :winkwink:

I went to bed when got in from work and they eased off...then felt sick so got up and they came straight back. Wouldn't mind but I sit at a desk all day :wacko: These are quite painful at times like really bad period pains...then they go dull :nope:

God I hate this part...it's just bloody awful...I feel I should be enjoying this and I just feel sick with worry. Considering going to A&E but know they won't do anything :nope:


----------



## Cornish

Glowstar, I honestly had the most awful cramps earlier on, I was so scared to pee as sure I'd see blood. They were sharp pains with an ache that lasted days not minutes. I also had brown discharge with it. Never got any explanation but also never asked as all looked good on scan. I hope that it is just everything stretching. 

Andrea, I'm sorry that I just keep trying to say nice stuff, I would be mega scared if my symptoms went and you are doing brilliantly to not be running into an a and e yourself. I can understand why you are distancing yourself and bracing for bad news but I'm hoping that deep down is your pma that will be if ignited with great news. It's one of those sucky things that we can't control and I for one hate that! I feel for you, I can't say much more than that.:hugs:

I hate the fact that the last few months have been so tainted by my mc, pal is such a hard thing.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Cornish....thank's you ARE making me feel better :hugs: suppose it's because I didn't have anything like this my other 2 pregnancies, like I said to Andrea...nothing not even sore boobs!
Must be my 40 year old body adjusting. I know there is nothing I can do but wish I felt better so I could live in blissful ignorance for a while :winkwink:

Andrea, sending you some really sticky PMA vibes :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish hun...don't be daft, it was more about my journal yesterday. I know how people freak out when their symptoms go for an hour/day or so. Just imagine how I feel havin no symptoms for one week and now two days...says it all really. I just really don't have any positive vibes about this and I'm using the time to get my head round it and prepare myself. Last time I had the bleed, scan the next day and bam...all over. This time, I know so although I can prepare to a certain extent, I'm are by Thursday night I'll be a wreck :wacko: I can wait for the scan, what will A&E do? Make me wait for hours on end and be heartless. At least at the EPAU, they're more likely to be sympathetic to a bad situation. So no, don't apologise for saying nice things :hugs:

GS...happy 5 weeks hun :hugs: hope the cramps have eased off. Also, a lot of the girls in a group that I am in have waves of symptoms during his week so don't be worried if they go and comeback a lot :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

XxX


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone! Sorry I have not posted in a while. We have been so busy! I also find time flies a little faster when I am not on the computer watching my tickers!! 

<<<Literally just ran to the bathroom to throw up!! :sick:I have been feeling really yucky the last couple days, but that is the first time I have puked!! I have been waiting for my symptoms to show up....Morning Sickness.....Bring It On!!:rofl:>>>>>>

NSN - I am so sorry that you are not feeling any symptoms. I am praying that you are going to be pleasantly surprised at your scan, but I know why you are preparing yourself. After having a loss and feeling that pain, it is easier to prepare for the worst and hope for the best. (To be honest, I have been doing the same thing). :hugs: 

Cornish - I am so happy for you!! You are almost 9 weeks!! Congrats! I am so jealous that you got to see your little baby!! I still have to wait three weeks!

JerseyBean - I am sorry that you have to wait as well. I will be just about 10 weeks when I get my scan. The waiting is so hard!

GS - It is so hard to enjoy PAL! I think the worst everytime I go to the washroom! Wishing you a h&h pregnancy!!

I am still feeling pretty sick right now, glad I am on holidays and not having to work right now! Hoping I can eat something soon, as I feel hungry, but know it will not stay down. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies just dropping in to say happy Wednesday to all of us soon to be mommies!!!!!!!!!!

lets all enjoy the fact that we are preggo today and throw our worries & caution to the WIND :thumbup:

hahahaha well... :shrug: it was worth a try!!!! praying everyone has a great day!

:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Hi everyone,

Ive just read through this whole thread , would you mind if i join in?
I am still waiting for baby number 1, i had a mmc and mc last year, and got my bfp last week. I think i will be due the end of march. Almost exactly a year after the 1st edd! I am really hoping it is gona be 3rd time lucky for me! Not the most optimistic of people but trying not to stress too much!

Wishing everyone a healthy and happy 9mths!:hugs:

Never - I hope your feelings are not confirmed x


----------



## essie0828

Welcome lexi. Congrats on your new pregnancy and a [email protected] 9 mos to you. 

Cornish congrats on the scan hun :)

NSN did they do bloods at your visit to the doc? So so sorry that you have to wait till friday, ughh the waiting is the worst. I hope things go well for you but I understand how you feel. The second time I was pregnant I knew something was wrong from the beginning and my fears were confirmed at 6 weeks :(. Sometimes having a womans intuition sucks.

Im doing loads better now. Nausea is getting easier to deal with, didnt vomit at all yesterday.Haha funny story, gagged in the clerks face at the seafood counter while shopping. Got a whiff of something a little past its prime and Bam! I was so embarassed as when I wretch like that its quite loud. Im 8 weeks today :) two weeks past my second mmc. Yay. One milestone passed!


----------



## Cornish

Woo hoo, 9 weeks, am just hoping all is still well inside. I think my next scan going well willbe the reassurance we need to relax a little.

Glowstar, how are you feeling?

Addy, sorry about the ms, I've been lucky to not be sick much, I just feel sick an awful lot!

Timsofirl-love the pma! Keep it coming. 

Welcome lexi, sorry tohear of your previous losses, fxd for a sticky bean this time :hugs:

Essie-that made me laugh! I had to leave the meat aisle due to similar feelings! Great news on passing your milestone.

So following my scan on Tuesday I was kinda told off for having not seen the midwife yet. I did explain that I wanted good scans before i start believing this is real and getting my notes etc. The woman understood but also said I've had 3 scans and several good hcg results, it's time to go or I'll miss my dating scan. So I made my appt for next fri, I'll be just over 10 weeks and they may be able to hear baby with a Doppler. Then I have scan following ties at epu, then dating scan. After that I'll be going cold turkey till 20 weeks!! Decided to not get a Doppler myself as 'thought' I felt the tiniest of flutters last night, so hoping I'll feel movements soon after dating scan.

Have a happy sunny day.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Timsogirl...:haha: love the PMA thoughts

Essie...I'll find out quicker Friday from my scan rather than doing bloods. I also said the bloods wouldn't reassure me enough so would have gone for a private scan on Saturday anyway :haha: I don't mind the wait to be honest...it's giving me the time to accept things :hugs:

Lexi...welcome and of course join in :hugs: sorry you've had two losses, hopefully this'll be your sticky bean and forever baby :hugs: as you can tell, I'm not overly positive :dohh: but have an abundance of positivity for everyone else :thumbsup:

Glowstar...you ok or are you just toilet hugging :hugs:

Sea...where you gone?

Addy...sorry you've been so :sick: only a few more weeks to go :hugs:

Cornish....smack your hands re MW :haha: I still haven't booked mine either but got my dating scan already anyway. Keep us posted :hugs:

Firsttimer...you ok hun? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone

AFM, staying cool, calm and relaxed for now. I'm sure once I go to bed tonight the nerves will well and truly kick in :wacko: I'll be ok though :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Ok ladies sorry for the 'me' post but I desperatly need your help.

Had some really awful cramps last night and a bit of light spotting, only when wiped, never made it on knickers.
Freaked so oh took me to a&e at 10pm. At 1.00am they took my beta which was 5600 (wouldn't give me exact figure) so from Fridays result still doubling every 42 hours. 
They wouldn't let me come home because I mentioned ovary pain. Never slept all night and they took me for a scan at 2.00pm. All she could see was gestational sac so she did internal and same. According to FF I should be exactly 5 weeks today so that seems about right to only see that. They also said they could see cysts on both ovaries.
Some Dr just came to see me and said NO SAC but sonographer showed it to me and oh!! She then said my hcg too low! Its not! chart is even on wall in EAPU! she then went away, came back and said maybe keyhole! I feel they are wrong, I can accept another MC but pain and spotting stopped. I think they need to do another hcg, surely if ectopic numbers wouldn't double properly? They mentioning keyhole now!! So confused don't want them to do anything until they scan again and recheck bloods but they talking like I'm going to theatre tomorrow!! They won't let me out!!


----------



## Cornish

Oh glowstar, I'm so sorry you are being treated like this. They can do no procedure without your consent so sign nothing. Tell them you want another hcg and then scan in a week. At 5 weeks a gestational sac is great to see and I can't understand why they are not telling you all. 
Please be firm and get what you and baby need. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mommy2be20

Glowstar - SO sorry you're being treated this way! I was in ER at 5w1d and had a similar experience.. it's awful :cry: The U/S tech showed me a sac measuring what it should and possibly the beginning of a yolk sac.. after, the ER doc told me my 4w1d bloods of 313 were apparently "low" and I had a blighted ovum. They ran my bloods which came back quite high, so the doc changed his tone... but they REALLY need to look into things fully before they speak! :growlmad:
Also, with an ectopic, your bloods don't double normally, you're right. They can't force surgery on you, they clearly don't have enough information at this point. They definitely need to run more bloods and watch your numbers doubling.. try to relax hun, doctors aren't always right xx It's stressful enough as it is, they don't need to be putting you through this! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

GS....if it was ectopic they wouldn't have seen the sac in the uterus. Don't sign a consent form....stick to your guns and keep positive. 

Cornish had brown disharge, it doesn't always mean MC. If the pains gone and you're by bleeding, I'd ask for another scan and repeat bloods. You're not likely to see a yolk sac until around 5+4 ish but you will be ok. :hugs: and more :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Glowstar just wanted to say i'm thinking of you x:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ah! I just got my 48hr bloods back!! :happydance: Now I'm super excited for my scan on Tuesday!! My levels went from 9996 to 21 388.. my doctor is very happy and we're totally in the clear of an ectopic and there's no reason to think it's a blighted ovum either! I can relax a bit :) xx


----------



## Glowstar

Ladies, thanks for all your kind words, means a lot. Xx

7Mm fluid sac, in uterine. Which from what I can gather is right for 5 weeks. Nothing else seen, no yolk sac etc.
Thickening of uterine lining 7mm. 

But, they can't see my right ovary as 7cm mass covering it!! So saying that you can get a seudo sac?? And still be ectopic. Of course mass on ovary could be a cyst that's been there all along :/ progesterone getting checked. Told nurse tonight I am in no way going to theatre until another beta done and another scan. Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi all! Yep I'm fine thanks :) had a little bit of brown gunk today when I wiped but that seems norm for 6th week? Still no strong symptoms... :(

How are all of you?? Xxx


----------



## addy1

GS - So sorry you are going through this! I sure hope you get some answers soon! Thinking about you and praying for your little bean.


----------



## Glowstar

Never, just wanted to say thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Cornish

I'm glad they are giving you some actual results GS, well done for sticking your ground. I hope it's a cyst and not ectopic around ovary.xxx

Mommy, greatnumbers, you'll see a lovely little bean with numbers that high.

Andrea, thinking of you.:hugs:

All other ladies, hope you are doing well.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommytobe,..brill rise, you should get to see the HB at your scan now :happydance:

GS...good that you stick to your guns...do they think we don't know anything about pregnancy early on?!?! I'm thinking the mass is more likely to be a cyst? I'm hoping so :hugs: and I hope they manage to sort things out properly the doughnuts. Thanks or thinking of me today :hugs:

Firsttimer...glad you're feeling ok and yes, brown stuff is fairly normal early on :thumbup:

Cornish...thanks hun :hugs: you feeling better?

Essie, timsogirl, sea, diet coke, lexi, addy and anyone I've missed (sorry) hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Will update when I can :wacko:

XxX


----------



## 2ndtimer

hey girls. I have been missing in action for a while. How are you all doing. i was referd for a scan last Friday and everything was great. Baby measured 6w 6d so i was super excited. My doc called me yesterday to tell me the results from the blood's and said the numbers were through the roof so great sign aswell. Has really helped calm me down. 

has anyone started any cravings yet


----------



## lexi374

Hey every1 thought id update, rang the sister at the epau and she was really lovely has booked me in for early scan on 11th Aug, when ill be almost 8 weeks by lmp but more like just over 7 according to when i ov'd, also went for booking in appointment at the docs but nothing to report there, they are useless. Gona be wishing my life away for the next 2 weeks!! It all goes so slow! 

Glowstar Hope it's not ectopic and you are doing ok.

Never Thinking of you hope all is ok

How's everybody else doing? xx


----------



## Neversaynever

:yipee: I can breathe a huge sigh of relief. Having no symptoms for almost two weeks and Furry was measured at 7+2 with a HB. 

Hopefully I'll actually start to have faith in this pregnancy now :thumbup:

Lexi...glad you got an early scan, makes all the difference :hugs:

GS...any news?

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

U bloody better or else :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:Lol,lol,lol,am really incredibly super duper happy,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Fantastic news NSN!!! :happydance: 
Wanna trade for symptoms?? I'm SO sicky this morning.. I just about ran to the loo and I've NEVER been one to toss my cookies :wacko: yucky


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Never.....I am so pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you keep feeling as well as you have...that's a BONUS :thumbup:

AFM - they let me out at lunch time. Consultant said he is pretty certain that the mass on my cyst is a Corpus letuem cyst. My progesterone is 116 which is indicative of a uterine pregnancy. 
Before he came to see me one of the other Dr's still said that my HCG at 5 weeks of 5600 is low :shrug: EVERY beta list I can find says it's well within the range :shrug: Back tomorrow morning for another Beta and a scan on the 19th August. At this point I am just taking everything one day at a time...today I am pregnant. 

Hope everyone else is doing fab :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## addy1

NSN so happy for you! You might just be having one of those dream pregnancies where there are no symptoms, you glow and look fabulous all the time!! Congrats!!:happydance::happydance:

GS glad you are out! I had a lot of cysts while pregnant with dd, and they had all disappeared by the time I had her. Hopefully they do not cause you anymore trouble!

AFM, still sick....but I am ok with it. I just want these next 2.5 weeks to fly by so I can go for my u/s. I am not very good at waiting!!

Glad to hear everyone is feeling nice and yucky!! Lol.


----------



## addy1

P.S. I'm a blueberry today!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommy...thanks hun but I'll let you keep the :sick: :haha:

GS...bullshit about the betas :hugs: right now you have an on target sac growing nicely which will then turn into you precious rainbow baby. Those bloods will double (or there abouts) and you'll be fine...I have a good feeling :hugs:

Addy...thanks too, shocked but thankful and determined to be more positive. I know I could still have issues but right now, I'm embracing Furry :hugs: oh there's no glowing here by the way just symptom free :haha: congrats blueberry :yipee:

:hugs: to everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mommy2be20

Glow - If you ask me, your level of 5600 is beautiful, not too low by any means! Good luck with your betas in the morning.. can't wait for you to pop on and say it's doubled :winkwink: xx


----------



## essie0828

NSN wonderful feeling to see that hb huh? Im soooo glad that you got good news. Oh and btw I am totally green with envy (and nausea) that you aren't sick. Lucky gal :) Really congrats tho, now you an relax a bit.

Glowstar glad you are outta that mess hun. I also have big corpus luteum cyst on my left ovary 7.5cm by 5cm. They also found it at week 5 when there was just a gestational sac, but my doc was really cool about it, he just said lets give it 2 weeks and see if there is fetal development. 2 weeks later saw lil bubba's hb. Btw my doc said that having a corpus lutem cyst that large can make morning sickness rough. Goodluck on that part, ms has been a constant pukey companion for me since week 4. 

Girls hope everyone is doing well. Keep up the good work growing those babys ;)

20 days till my next scan! Seems forever away but i should be almost 12 weeks by then. So is anyone else thinking about getting an at home doppler? I have read on here that some gals hear their babys hb at 9 and 10 weeks.


----------



## lexi374

Hang in there Glowstar,

Go never whoop whoop!!! :hugs: Really pleased for you!! Gives me a little faith too as i have no symptoms at the mo either, no sickness no sore boobs, worries me slightly. :shrug:

Best wishes to every 1 else sorry some of you guys are suffering xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Please excuse me while I :sick: all over the place. Ugh!

I have been feeling so rotten that I gave up and went to the doctors for some help.

The first thing he asked me was how far along I was and when I told him (at that time) I was 6+2, he told me it was far to early to be experiencing morning sickness. I politely begged to differ and told him I had horrendous sickness with my youngest from 6 weeks until 16 weeks (which is find when you only have one child to look after, but now I have two I don't think I could cope. My children would become feral).

The next thing he asked me was if I was sure I was expecting, had a missed a period or taken a test. I tols him I told a Clearblue digital at 11 DPO and it came back pregnant 2-3 weeks. 'Oh, very pregnant then.' was his answer :wacko:

So he asked what I was given before for morning sickness with my youngest. I told him Phenegan, but the only trouble with that is it makes you so drowsy you have to take it before bed. So I would spend they entire day feeling like cack and then sleep during the time I didn't feel sick.

So he prescribed me these tablets you have to dissolve under your top lip. I have had them before for mirgaines. Trouble is they taste dreadful and keeping they under your top lip is a bit like mission impossible. They also make me tired. So it seems I have two choices, feel so sick I can't move or be comatose for the next 6-10 weeks.

Anyway good news. He wanted to get me booked in with the midwife asap and he has arranged for my 12 weeks scan on 7th September. He did suggest I may want to have the scan a week earlier, but I told him the girls don't go back to school until 7th and the thought of dragging them up the hospital didn't fill me with joy.

He did ask why I hadn't registered the pregnancy already. I said baring in mind what happed last time I was going to leave it until as close to 10 weeks as possible.

I hope everyone else is well and not feeling like death. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies ive put on 8 friggin pounds in weight so far!!!! argghhh its awful. but all i wanna do is EAT. my stomach wont stop rumbling. if i dont eat i feel sick..... GEEZ, if this continues as i hope it will... im gonna be huge!!!!!! and i wasnt skinny to begin with grrrrr....

so hope your all ok today?

I had brown tinged discharge again when i wiped, but trying to remain calm. other than that - fine. 

lots of love to all! xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all. 

I had a great holiday thanks Essie, lots of lying around on the beach, just wahat i needed! I was a little worried about having a MC on the flight or the flight causing a MC. but things seem fine, FX'ed!!!

I had my booking in appointment Monday, never got one last time. Had bloods tues, got a letter through this am saying blood tests are fine, but urine test is showing red blood cells so they need to retest it. Googled it :dohh: could be lots of things but prob (hopefully) just a uti, although i dont feel asif i have one? anyone have experiance of this????

I have also started getting a bit of ms, only slightly, i feel 'gaggy' about 5.30 till i go to bed, nothing major, but am glad i am getting a bit!!!

How is everyone? Glowstar i hear you are having a bit of a rough time, i hope that everything works out for you. 

oh, i go my scan date, thurs 25th August!!! Not the best day as i work as a nanny and have a 5 and 8 year old to look after that day, i have the week before off so was hopeing that it would be that week. What should i do?
tell my bosses? or fib? Thpought i could say my friend is back in the country for a few days so want to visit her in london for a day? what do you think???

xxxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Can I be added to the 19th please? Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...seeing the HB was just amazing, never forget that I tell you :cloud9: sorry you're feeling so rough though :hugs:

GS...did you get your betas back today? How're you feeling?

SS (Suffolksarah)... I was a nanny for eleven years...if I were you I'd lie! You know what bosses are like when you're a nanny :winkwink: glad you had a good holiday though

Firsttimer...I'm the opposite..have to force myself to eat as have no appetite...I'm a fatty anyway :wacko: good for you for remaining calm :hugs:

Sea...sorry you're being so :sick:

Addy...you too :wacko:

Beadyeyes...bum...was I supposed to have added you ages ago?! :dohh: will do it Monday when I get the laptop out :hugs:

Cornish..having a good weekend?

Diet coke? Anyone else still on here?

AFM...I'm having a few symptoms :wacko: boobs are starting to hurt again, tiredness and feeling a bit :sick: :haha:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Hi never, beta back it's 11400 @ 5+2, they seem very happy with that and the increase from 5600. I'm kind of ok-ish, still cramping and still spotting a bit. Tmi it's not actually making it out on my pants, just sitting around my cervix. Its not red but pale brown/pink tinged. Not sure what to think, not feeling very positive as feel none of this is normal. :-(


----------



## Neversaynever

GS...:hugs: I'm sure it's scary but stop poking about up there :hugs: you're still pregnant, numbers are rising nicely and if you are crampy, try and get your legs up and rehydrate yourself is another thing to make sure the cramps ease up. 

:hugs: and more :hugs: and sticky :dust:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Kas-I hope the brown discharge stopped, ihad it a lot earlier on with no explanation.

Ss, so jealous of your holiday!

GS, great number rise. I agree with nsn, quit poking around and rest a little. 

Is anyone having a scan this week? I have a real lack in the memory dept!

Afm-travelbands and eating lots of small meals has helped with the nausea! Feeling very fat but not very pregnant. Looking forward to 'glowing'!!!


----------



## timsogirl

I have a scan wed as my new insurance kicks in Mon. I am a nervous wreck. No spotting or cramping but lots of pressure & gas. Bbs still huge & sore, nausea still in full swing. I'm so ready & not ready for Wed :/


----------



## Neversaynever

Timsogirl...you'll be fine hun and it will be the most amazing thing you see :cloud9: :hugs:

Cornish..when's your next scan hun?

Beadyeyes...how're you doing?

GS...all ok?

Essie...you ok?

Oh man I have symptoms :haha: sea bands on and they are not working :wacko:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Hi all!

GS - Glad to hear your numbers are rising! The spotting should hopefully stop soon....I had it with my DD.....so I know it is scary!!

Cornish, Sea, Timso and NSN - As much as the nausea sucks...it is still reassuring!:wacko:

Sarah - I would lie...can you explain that you have an appointment that can't be moved....maybe for the dentist or optometrist? 

Firsttimer - don't worry about the weight. Half of it is probably the stress of the first tri. Things will even out soon enough.....we will all be huge!! :wacko:

Beady - How are you feeling??

AFM - I've been so nauseated, but have only got sick once. I am a little worried now. It does not make sense to throw up only once, if my numbers are supposed to be rising?? I wish the 17th would hurry up and get here already.....although I am starting to get anxiety about having my first scan. Had such a bad experience last time. :nope:


----------



## Novbaby08

march 14th....though hoping this one lasts :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey all! Glad to see ur all doing well :) still got brown discharge but still no red or blood flow. Scan is at 11:15am tomo... Got a bad feeling unfortunately :( not cos of discharge - just got THAT feeling. Same one I had when I mc'd in April :( keep me in ur prayers!

Lots of love and baby dust to u all!! Xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Fx'd for you firsttimer!! :hugs: xx
My scan is on Tues.. getting anxious, but this ms is keeping me pretty convinced that we're ok still :sick:


----------



## Glowstar

firsttimer1 said:


> Hey all! Glad to see ur all doing well :) still got brown discharge but still no red or blood flow. Scan is at 11:15am tomo... Got a bad feeling unfortunately :( not cos of discharge - just got THAT feeling. Same one I had when I mc'd in April :( keep me in ur prayers!
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to u all!! Xxx

Kas, I will be thinking of you today and hoping everything is ok and really, really hoping your feeling is wrong. If its any consolation I feel the same. Had pale brown discharge when wiped last night, first time it's actually made it out on the TP. There was a couple of really dark brown bits in it, less than half the size of my little finger nail but I just feel this is the beginning of the end :'(

I was hoping I would make it past 5+3, that's when mine started last time but appears not. Hope it doesn't start while I'm at work today :-/

Babydust to all you wonderful supportive ladies xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Firsttimer....:hugs: and hope that you're wrong about the bad feeling with your scan :hugs: it is a horrible feeling and I had it last week :hugs: let us know how you get on :hugs:

GS...fingers are mega crossed for you hun that you are also getting the wrong end of the stick so to speak :hugs: I know how hard it is to be positive when you feel that all hope has gone :hugs: you should try and rest hun and maybe see your GP for a referral to the EPAU? :hugs:

Mommy...I'm sure you will also be fine when you have your scan on Tuesday :hugs: as nerve wracking as they are...they're not all bad :hugs:

Timsogirl...how are you?

Addy...:hugs: and you're scan will come soon too 

Sea...hope you get some :sick: relief

Beadyeyes...will add you today...how are you getting on?

Cornish..:hugs:

SS...decided what to tell the bosses?

:hi: to everyone else

AFM, have started a pregnancy journal...here's hoping it will be a long one :dohh: and have booked my MW appointment for next Tuesday :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

Mommy2be20 said:


> Fx'd for you firsttimer!! :hugs: xx
> My scan is on Tues.. getting anxious, but this ms is keeping me pretty convinced that we're ok still :sick:

same here-- my scan is wed & I am a nervous wreck... however the ms and sore sore bbs have me feeling a little safer. :thumbup:


----------



## timsogirl

Neversaynever said:


> Firsttimer....:hugs: and hope that you're wrong about the bad feeling with your scan :hugs: it is a horrible feeling and I had it last week :hugs: let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> GS...fingers are mega crossed for you hun that you are also getting the wrong end of the stick so to speak :hugs: I know how hard it is to be positive when you feel that all hope has gone :hugs: you should try and rest hun and maybe see your GP for a referral to the EPAU? :hugs:
> 
> Mommy...I'm sure you will also be fine when you have your scan on Tuesday :hugs: as nerve wracking as they are...they're not all bad :hugs:
> 
> Timsogirl...how are you?
> 
> Addy...:hugs: and you're scan will come soon too
> 
> Sea...hope you get some :sick: relief
> 
> Beadyeyes...will add you today...how are you getting on?
> 
> Cornish..:hugs:
> 
> SS...decided what to tell the bosses?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else
> 
> AFM, have started a pregnancy journal...here's hoping it will be a long one :dohh: and have booked my MW appointment for next Tuesday :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

Thanks! I am here- going through the motions until Wednesday at 1pm. I am still battling pretty serious ms and sore bbs. Everything feels ok- I guess... a lot of pulling and twinging coming & going-- not sure if that is normal or not?!


----------



## Neversaynever

Yes Timsogirl...all normal as it is the uterus stretching :hugs:

Good luck with your scan :flower:

XxX


----------



## coco84

Hey, can i join?

I'm due 24th march, after 2 MMC in november and april. Hoping this one works. On baby asprin but i also have mild ashermans too :(

Hi everyone :thumbup:


----------



## timsogirl

coco84 said:


> Hey, can i join?
> 
> I'm due 24th march, after 2 MMC in november and april. Hoping this one works. On baby asprin but i also have mild ashermans too :(
> 
> Hi everyone :thumbup:

welcome coco! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Coco...welcome and sorry for your losses but congrats on your new pregnancy :hugs:

I will add you to the front page :flower:

Just off to look at what ashermans is :blush:

XxX


----------



## Mommy2be20

Ugh, I'm so worn out today.. had my first run to the loo at 4am :sick: I'm just so thankful for my OH right now, he woke up to go get me water.. then looked after our fur babies this morning as well as made me chicken noodle soup. This ms is making me pretty useless :cry: sicky all day and night long! Gonna be a rough go when he's back to work tomorrow
Hope everyone else is hanging in there :flower: xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Everyone...welcome to Coco :hugs: H&H 9 months :hugs:

Sorry to hear about all you ladies who are suffering with awful MS! suppose the plus side is you know everything is going OK :winkwink: I just have waves of nausea but never actually gag or sick....just feeling icky.

Spotting seems to have settled down...for now but still cramping...agghhhhh just wish I knew one way or another. Phoned EPAU today but they won't bring my scan forward from 19th August :growlmad: I'll be 8+1 then....got Midwife on Thursday so if I'm still hanging on I might see if she can bring it forward. Pretty sure they could scan be around 7+ weeks...I know it's only a few days minutes seem like hours when you are in limbo land :cry:

Hope everyone else is OK....Never...how you feeling now??

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

Glowstar said:


> Hi Everyone...welcome to Coco :hugs: H&H 9 months :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear about all you ladies who are suffering with awful MS! suppose the plus side is you know everything is going OK :winkwink: I just have waves of nausea but never actually gag or sick....just feeling icky.
> 
> Spotting seems to have settled down...for now but still cramping...agghhhhh just wish I knew one way or another. Phoned EPAU today but they won't bring my scan forward from 19th August :growlmad: I'll be 8+1 then....got Midwife on Thursday so if I'm still hanging on I might see if she can bring it forward. Pretty sure they could scan be around 7+ weeks...I know it's only a few days minutes seem like hours when you are in limbo land :cry:
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK....Never...how you feeling now??
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

sorry glowstar-- I know that is frustrating... my scan is wed and I want to fake an emergency and go to ER now like a crazy lady :wacko: my insurance finally kicked in yesterday so I am finally covered..... now we will see if I can tough it out until wed... you are in my thoughts!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Mommy...hope you're not suffering to long with it :hugs:

GS...I was only 7+3 when I was scanned to can't see why they won't scan you before. Besides, if you're cramping, can't you get a doc referral for EPAU? As for not actually being sick or gagging...I'm neither, just feel sick so don't worry in that department :hugs: sticky :dust: for you

Timsogirl... Wednesday soon be here :hugs:

Firsttimer...how did your scan go?! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, hope everyones coping with the sickness, its not fair i want some!!!!!!! 
Glad last week is over, last tue was when the baby i mc should have been born, and also i lost the baby at the same point as i was on thursday! so hopefully this week will be easier.
my oh doesnt get it, hes like whats up with you,why arnt you cuddlely at the moment. i am finding his needeness hard at the moment. to be honest i just want to focus on myself and the baby, and try and get though the next few weeks until after the scan, sometimes i feel confident, but other times i am sooooo scared. i found out yesterday that a good friend is 12 weeks preg, which means they will be 3 weeks different, then i thought, what if i dont have it, how heartbreaking will it be!!!! Loads of my friends are preg at the mo, i know if things go wrong, it will be so much harder, when i see all 8 of thier babies!!!! Anyway sorry to rant!

I told my bosses i wanted a day off as holiday (for my scan) as i was going to visit a friend who is back in the country for a few days, they know i have a friend who works abroard, but she is actually coming back next weekend, but they dont know that!!!!

xxx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all, hope everyones coping with the sickness, its not fair i want some!!!!!!!
> Glad last week is over, last tue was when the baby i mc should have been born, and also i lost the baby at the same point as i was on thursday! so hopefully this week will be easier.
> my oh doesnt get it, hes like whats up with you,why arnt you cuddlely at the moment. i am finding his needeness hard at the moment. to be honest i just want to focus on myself and the baby, and try and get though the next few weeks until after the scan, sometimes i feel confident, but other times i am sooooo scared. i found out yesterday that a good friend is 12 weeks preg, which means they will be 3 weeks different, then i thought, what if i dont have it, how heartbreaking will it be!!!! Loads of my friends are preg at the mo, i know if things go wrong, it will be so much harder, when i see all 8 of thier babies!!!! Anyway sorry to rant!
> 
> I told my bosses i wanted a day off as holiday (for my scan) as i was going to visit a friend who is back in the country for a few days, they know i have a friend who works abroard, but she is actually coming back next weekend, but they dont know that!!!!
> 
> xxx

my very best friend got a BFP this morning. I am so happy for her but she has had zero complications and I fear what it will do to me if anything happens. I try not to think about it but when u have sufferred loss its too hard!! :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls. Hope everyone is doing well :hugs: To the gals having scans this week, goodluck. Hope everthing goes smoothly. And to all the gals suffering with MS :hugs: It really sucks I know but after ya get sick just keep eating and drinking till something stays down. 
NSN so glad to hear you are having some symptoms now :) hope they arent too rough on ya but also hope they give you some hope :hugs:
Afm I have been a bit worried, MS has subsided a lot. Havent puked in days and bb's arent as sore :( begining to wonder if this is loss of symptoms? Having frequent headaches and Im really sore in my lower tummy. Not really cramping but just heavy and sore.


----------



## addy1

Hello all!

Hope you are all feeling well!! (Or not well...which ever you would prefer!:wacko:) 

I am still feeling sick in the morning and evening. I have only thrown up once, which is sort of worrying me. I know I need to stop and enjoy this little bean, but I am feeling so much in limbo until my ultrasound. I have been let down before, and I guess I am trying to protect myself. I am wanting the days to fly by so I can see this little one, but I am also so scared to go, because that is when we got the bad news last time. PAL is so hard at the start.


----------



## suffolksarah

addy1 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hope you are all feeling well!! (Or not well...which ever you would prefer!:wacko:)
> 
> I am still feeling sick in the morning and evening. I have only thrown up once, which is sort of worrying me. I know I need to stop and enjoy this little bean, but I am feeling so much in limbo until my ultrasound. I have been let down before, and I guess I am trying to protect myself. I am wanting the days to fly by so I can see this little one, but I am also so scared to go, because that is when we got the bad news last time. PAL is so hard at the start.

hi, this is exactly how i feel!!!! i am thinking about booking a early scan, but soooo scared and then even if things are okay at 10 weeks it doesnt mean they will be at 12! 

essie, hope things are okay hun, i am sure they will, everything is so scary right now! 

Love, thoughts and prays go out to us all! xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

GS..how's you today?

SS...glad you got your day off for your scan ok :hugs: also big :hugs: for getting through two very big milestones. I know I'm dreading both of mine approaching and I'm not bothered if OH doesn't get it, he's just not an emotional person anyway. Try not to worry about dates and if anything goes wrong...at nine weeks, it's normal for symptoms to decrease or go and come back as is when the placenta starts to take over :hugs:

Essie...same for you hun, I'm sure you're around nine weeks or more (get a ticker up :hugs: ) big :hugs: hun

Addy...glad it's eased off for you, again perfectly normal as your body gets used to the increase of hormones. Give it another day and the next surge of hornones are going to have you :sick: again :hugs:

Beadyeyes....how're you?

Cornish...how's you?

:hi: to everyone else...would be good to know how you're getting on :hugs:

AFM...nothing new going on apart from I'm 8 weeks today :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

Andrea happy eight weeks lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi neversaynever! My scan was amazing :) baby was perfect size and hb was 158bpm :) which I think is good- she seemed to think so! Am so happy as we lost at 5 weeks last time x 12 week scan seems so long off now tho and not even got a date for it yet as seeing gp for first time Friday.

HOw are ya all? Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Happy 8 weeks Andrea :kiss::kiss::hugs:

Kas -:happydance::happydance: for a great scan :cloud9:

:flower: everyone else - hope you are all OK :flower:

Not much happening with me...more of the same....some mild cramping....not really bad but was fairly bad at one point last night :wacko: a bit more pale brown when wiped....tiny amount really and it's only made it out on to TP a couple of times :shrug: so no idea how or if things are progressing. I phoned the EPAU yesterday and got the same old blah blah...about red blood/filling a pad blah blah, so basically they won't change my scan date.....which now has me paranoid that they prob think I won't make it that far and that's why :nope:


----------



## Neversaynever

Despie..thanks hun :hugs: can you believe I was brave enough to start a preggo journal :haha:

Firsttimer...:yipee: see...lack of symptoms and brown discharge doesn't always mean a negative outcome :hugs: so pleased for you

GS...see above :hugs: I really can not believe that they won't scan you earlier. If I was you, I'd wait until 6+4 and then kick up a big fuss or go to A+E. Outrageous especailly when you see all these really young girls getting scanned becasue they have lied about cramping or bleeding so they can get a scan :grr: :hugs: to you

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Congrats firsttimer!

I was gona say the same as never, glowstar. maybe go down the route of a n e, i did when i had brown gunk with my mmc as my midwife just fobbed me off, although you'll have to sit up there for hours you might get some answers.

I have my first scan next thurs, doing ok, not much in the way of symptoms, so really glad to see firsttimers scan was all good, just feeling hungry/ hollow stomach all the time!! Ok while i eat but i can't eat all day! Lol!

Hope every1 else is doing ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!!!! I got my scan a day early :happydance::happydance:

that sweet baby was putting on a show for us kicking arms & legs...

hb is 175bpm and I am measuring 10 + 1!!!

to God be the glory!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lexi374

Congrats timsogirl :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

timsogirl said:


> hi ladies!!!! I got my scan a day early :happydance::happydance:
> 
> that sweet baby was putting on a show for us kicking arms & legs...
> 
> hb is 175bpm and I am measuring 10 + 1!!!
> 
> to God be the glory!

Brilliant! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Great scan pic!x


----------



## Mommy2be20

Wonderful pic of baby timsogirl! :flower: 

AFM - had my scan as well, baby was definitely showing this time, measuring 6w3d and a flickering little heart going 126bpm :cloud9: OH and I were both teared up, it was something I don't think we could ever forget seeing! Means that much more to me that I lost my bean to ectopic at 6w2d with a great heartbeat.. knowing and seeing this one in the right spot is just something I can't put into words xx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats mommytobe, really pleased for you xx


----------



## addy1

Congrats Timsogirl, mommy2be20 and Kas on the great ultrasounds!! :hugs:

Thanks for all the great advice over the last few weeks! I don't know how I would get through this without all of you!:hugs:

Enjoy your week ladies!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats on the fab scana ladies :yipee:

Lexi... I had NO symptoms after 5+6 not a thing :wacko: I was totally convinced it was all over until I had a scan at 7+3 and there was Furry with a heartbeat :cloud9: so sit tight :hugs:

GS...you ok? 

Addy...that's why I set this thread up...we have all had the rug ripped from under us and need support from likeminded people :hugs:

XxX

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Beautiful scan pic Timsogirl :cloud9:

Yeah :happydance::happydance: for a great scan Mommytobe :kiss:


----------



## essie0828

Awwww girls what wonderful news. timsogirl that is a beautiful pic and envy you for getting pushed up a week, that baby is growin like a weed :hugs: firsttimer congrats as well, btw LOVE your avatar pic, "in like a lion" thats sooo freakin cute! Mommy2be20 congrats dear, awesome news on the scan front. You girls have made my day :) 
Nsn congrats on week 8! And you were right btw, symptoms came back stronger this am, nausea and nips are on Fire! It feels like hormones surging and subsiding like waves. So odd but kinda neat, hope it means the placenta is close to being finished. Oh and I cant add a ticker just yet, my kitty chewed my laptop power cord and fried the internal powersupply. Battery dosent work or anything. I dunno how the lil pest kept from getting shocked herself?? So im doing all my bnb via phone, and cant get a ticker to load on this thing. ughhh, but soon i will fix it :) 
Girls hope everyone is well. Best wishes!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...glad the symptoms came back :hugs: how far along are you now?

:hugs: and sticky :dust: all round

XxX


----------



## Diet_Coke

I have a scan tomorrow. Dreading it so much. Husband will be with me. Not sure if I even want him there as he'll be rushing off to work anyway as soon as it's over. I've been having mild motion sickness type of nausea the last week and I'm hoping that counts as MS. My boobs are sore and big still and I think they had started to stop being sore around this time on last preg. I'm also hoping that an early impantation (8DPO) will also be good. I think the implantation might have been late on the other two as I didn't get BFP's until 14+ dpo but on this one it was 11dpo and the lines on the sticks got strong quickly. I know it's all clutching at straws but what else is there?


----------



## firsttimer1

Great news on scans, loving it! :) Good luck tomo diet coke - got a feeling it will be just fine!! :) Can't wait for update :) 

essie- yer I love my avator hehe :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Diet coke...:hugs: I know how hard it is to think that it's going to be a positive scan, I was full of doubt for mine too :hugs: you have symptoms, no cramping or bleeding so here is hope above all :flower:

Please come back and tell us the good news tomorrow :flower:

Hugs and postivity sent your way

GS...holding up ok? :hugs:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Goodluck tomorrow Diet Coke :) I understand the dread dear but hope that you are pleasently suprised :hugs:

Nsn I am 9weeks and 1 day, due date as per last scan is march 6 :)


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck tomorrow diet coke xxx

I'm still clinging on by the skin of my teeth x


----------



## addy1

Good luck tomorrow Diet Coke! :hugs:

GS - Any changes? Still cramping and spotting? 

ASF - I seemed to have caught a cold.....lot's of sneezing and nasal congestion. It is making sleep impossible! (It was hard to begin with!) I know I am supposed to feel tired, but I am having so much trouble sleeping. Maybe once I head back to work from holidays the tiredness will kick in. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Cornish

Great scan news ladies, glad babies are all present and correct- felt like such a teacher typing that!
Good luck today dietcoke, it's such a nervy experience but wonderful, think my eyes were shut as soon as I laid down!

Afm, got first midwife appt tmrw, scan on tues and got my 'proper' scan date through the post for end of august. All go! 
Weather is rubbish today but least the garden is being watered!!xx


----------



## Diet_Coke

:happydance:There was a heartbeat!!! Measuring 1.1cm which was 7w2d. Unfrtunately they were swamped in the maternity dept (our EPU has been closed down due to cutbacks!!!:growlmad:) so it was a transabdominal scan with an empty bladder, but there was a heartbeat, only one, a yoke sac and I have to go back in 2 weeks. 
After which I ran to the loo with the first real bout of nausea. YAY!!!
Thanks so much for all your good wishes.:flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Diet coke....:yipee: amazing feeling or what? :hugs:

Cornish...enjoy MW appointment, scan Tuesday and what date have you got for dating scan?

GS...:yipee: happy 6 weeks and glad you're still ok...:dust: and more sticky :dust:

Essie...you and Cornish leaders of the pack :haha:

Addy...sorry you have a cold coming :hugs: plenty of fluids and rest hun :hugs:

Timsogirl..SS.....Sea...Beadyeyes....everyone else doing ok?

Nowt new from me :sleep:

xxX


----------



## firsttimer1

Diet coke that Brill :) at my scan the baby was 10.7mm which is spot on for 7w1d so think were at roughly same place... Congrats!!! Love good news :)


----------



## Cornish

Great news dietcoke!
Nsn, scan is 24th aug. At the mo I'm only just in this thread as edd keeps being brought forward. I keep thinking how quirky it would be to give birth on feb 29th! Edd is currently 1 march!xxx


----------



## Mommy2be20

Great news dietcoke!!!! :happydance:

AFM - off to the doc's this morning to see what can be done about my morning (all day/night) sickness :dohh: I need some relief so I can manage to do more than just lay on the couch all day


----------



## lexi374

Fab news diet coke!! :happydance: xx


----------



## timsogirl

yay Diet Coke!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## addy1

Great news Diet Coke! Glad your scan went so well!

I'm still feeling really congested, but no other cold symptoms....so I can really complain. Time seems to be at a standstill right now for me. Maybe tomorrow once I hit the 8 week mark, things will start to speed up! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!:happydance:


----------



## Diet_Coke

Thanks ladies for your good wishes. Back at ya!! :)


----------



## Jallia

Hi ladies,

I would love to join you all if you don't mind. I'm an active member on Diaper Swappers but like someone said in an earlier post, it feels different to be pregnant after a loss so I don't feel comfortable on the regular March 2012 due date thread. 

My DH and I have a beautiful, healthy, 19 month old that we conceived after trying for just a couple months. We also got pregnant after trying for just a couple months with our second but we found out at our first US (9 weeks) that I was measuring just 6 weeks and there was no fetal pole detected. We were crushed and because I hadn't had any bleeding, it was recommended that we have a D&C. Since then it's taken us 5 months of TTC before getting a BFP last week. Our due date is March 31st. We're so excited but because of the previous loss I stress about every little ache and pain. Sending sticky vibes to all you ladies and hoping that everything turns out ok!


----------



## Cornish

Hi jallia, sorry for your loss but big congrats on your new pregnancy. I've found pal one of tge hardest things to get through and hearing others talk about their symptoms has been a real help. Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Diet Coke...so very pleased your scan went well...hopefully you can relax a little now :hugs::hugs:

Welcome Jallia :hugs: PAL is definitely different and brings a whole new set lof worries...this thread is great and very supportive :hugs:

AFM - had my Midwife appointment yesterday. She actually phoned me in the morning to see if I was going to be going as she wasn't sure after reading my notes that I was actually still pregnant :nope: anyway, all went well and she was really nice. Still not changing my scan date...which has bummed me out but nothing I can do :shrug: I've started to feel better the last couple of days, hardly any discharge and the cramps are starting to ease. I almost feel like I am being lulled into a false sense of security :wacko: I keep having horrible dreams that this discharge has been the start of a MC but it's never completed and I'll get to the scan and there will be nothing there. The midwife said that all my symptoms, major tender boobs...they literally are HUGE!! and getting up to wee during the night are all very encouraging. I still feel in limbo though :nope:


----------



## Neversaynever

Jallia...:hi: and welcome :flower: sorry for your loss but congrats on your new pregnancy :hugs: being pregnant after a loss really is challenging and I've just unsubscribed from a normal due in March thread as I'm really not feeling it in there :shrug:
This is a supportive tread and is full of lovely ladies to help reassure you but also to acknowledge fears that are very real :hugs:

Addy....:yipee: happy 8 weeks

Diet coke...still on :cloud9: ? Hope you post in here more now :hugs:

GS...think I would be a bit peeved at MW for assuming that :growlmad: and I still think it's crazy not allowing you to have an earlier scan. What is the point of having an EPAU if they won't refer you :grr: :hugs: and enjoy the symptoms :haha:

Cornish...flying along now 10 weeks already! Only four more sleeps for your next scan and I know this one will be one of your toughies :hugs:

Essie...nine weeks already for you too :thumbup: I'm so glad kings are going well :hugs:

SS...sea...beadyeyes...Kas...hope you're ok :flower: and also to any ladies lurking..come back out of lurkdom :haha:

AFM...still detached from the pregnancy but I'm sure if I get to re 12 week scan and all is ok...things will change then :thumbup: robbed of enjoying the innocence I guess :dohh:

Happy Friday :yipee:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

I'm feeling good today but still pretty symptomless! Just feel a bit "off" in the eve. No MS, no vivid dreams, no hightened smell.. Not sure if good or bad but just keep thinking bk to my healthy scan for reassurance :)

Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies!!!

welcome jallia :hugs: PAL is much different than anything else... the ladies in here have kept me sane and focused!!!

Hope everyone is well today... I find myself wishing for Mondays now since that is my weekly marker.... 11 weeks this Monday & I cannot believe it... I am so ready to graduate the 1st tri... 

wanted to share a photo with everyone that my friend made for me after we did my 10 weeks shoot..... I am officially announcing at 12 weeks :happydance:

when is everyone else announcing???
 



Attached Files:







dana.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jallia

timsogirl that pregnancy annoucement is so adorable! We made the mistake of telling a couple people really early last time (at 6 weeks or so) and then my mom couldn't help herself and told a bunch of relatives. On the day that we had our US and found out we were having a MC, I got a congrats e-mail from a family member I hadn't told. That was a TOUGH day! I'm thinking this time we'll wait until after the US at least to make sure things are looking good!


----------



## Jallia

Also, thanks to all the ladies who've made me feel welcome already. It feels really comforting to have other ladies who understand exactly what I'm going through to chat with. My DH doesn't quite get the big deal. He's mister positive all the time and it kind of drives me nuts. Does that make sense or do I sound crazy?


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls :) 
Welcome jallia, pal gals are the coolest. You will like it here :hugs:

Glowstar, glad to hear that the cramping and discharge has stopped. I agree with the midwife, sore bbs and weeing all the time are good signs. 

timsogirl beautiful pic, you are starting to rock a lil bump there. Soo cute. As for announcing, im gonna hide it as long as I can. I really dont wanna tell anyone in the family till the baby is born, but that may be unrealistic. I had a 2nd tri loss and my family took it so hard, my mom had already gave us a beautiful nursery. For me it was harder to watch them grieve than it was for me to grieve the loss. Sounds nuts, i know, but for now this baby is our little secret. :)


----------



## timsogirl

Jallia said:


> timsogirl that pregnancy annoucement is so adorable! We made the mistake of telling a couple people really early last time (at 6 weeks or so) and then my mom couldn't help herself and told a bunch of relatives. On the day that we had our US and found out we were having a MC, I got a congrats e-mail from a family member I hadn't told. That was a TOUGH day! I'm thinking this time we'll wait until after the US at least to make sure things are looking good!

I completely understand. I did the same thing in April. It was so sad. I really wanted to wait until we found out the sex to announce but the scan went to well and my levels have been so great.... I decided 2nd tri. I am praying!!!

I also pray all goes well with you!!! glad you joined us :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

essie0828 said:


> Hi girls :)
> Welcome jallia, pal gals are the coolest. You will like it here :hugs:
> 
> Glowstar, glad to hear that the cramping and discharge has stopped. I agree with the midwife, sore bbs and weeing all the time are good signs.
> 
> timsogirl beautiful pic, you are starting to rock a lil bump there. Soo cute. As for announcing, im gonna hide it as long as I can. I really dont wanna tell anyone in the family till the baby is born, but that may be unrealistic. I had a 2nd tri loss and my family took it so hard, my mom had already gave us a beautiful nursery. For me it was harder to watch them grieve than it was for me to grieve the loss. Sounds nuts, i know, but for now this baby is our little secret. :)

so sorry for your loss. the further you get the harder it is. I am very cautious but I am also trying to enjoy the pregnancy. SO HARD! :cry:

I may chicken out on the 15th. that is my 12 week mark. we will see!


----------



## lexi374

Hi Jallia and welcome 

PAL is sooo hard 1min i'm kinda positive and think it has to be ok this time and then the next min i can't help think i'm gona see an empty sack at the scan next week! 

How have you been feeling? I am mostly just tired and hungry xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi and Jallia...you will swing between being positive and negative the while way through..you have the scars of a loss firmly across your heart and soul :hugs: that why it's a good thing to sound off on here where none of us are judging anyone for how they are feeling and they are rational fears :hugs:

Timsogirl...fab little bump and love that card announcement too :cloud9: we are waiting until after our 12 week scan too. It's been hard lying to some people but we had to to save our sanity this time. I'd have like to have waited as long as possible but I have to tell at work due to H&S issues so there's no way of not telling. We are using the scan picture for the card and writing a personal message for the inside. 

Essie...much harder for you to announce early and I totally understand. It's hard enough having a loss at any point but I also know it must be extra hard the further along you are :hugs: we are all here to throw positivity and be here for you :hugs:

GS...how're you doing?

Cornish...almost scan time :hugs:

AFM...dreaded constipation :grr: :haha: not complaining and less than a week till we go to Vegas baby :yipee:

Happy weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Hey nsn, yes indeed, nearly the dreaded scan time! It'll be my last one (hopefully) at tge epu, next one scheduled will be like a normal pregnant lady one and hopefully with less fears. I'm just trying to get through the weekend sane, then I'll deal with Monday, bed early and onto Tuesday! no wonder life seems so slow tge way I count days down!!!

As for telling, we were not going to be saying until 12 weeks but mist close people have guessed what with my lack of alcohol and chocolate-my fav things ESP during summer hols. So close people know, the world can wait! Loving all these fancy ways of telling people, very cool.

Hope all are well, sorry to hear constipation got you nsn-what a cow of a symptom! I can't stomach prunes so no help really!xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Looking for somewhere to join (hopefully for the next 7/8 months:winkwink:) I have had two previous mc between 6-7 weeks but never got a heartbeat on either. Thankfully i have had 2 scans, 1 very early but the 2nd showing a heartbeat, so im a step closer than before. Why is it though you have a scan and feel reasurred for about half an hour and then im back to panicking the heartbeat has stopped and counting down the hours to next scan. :wacko: 

Look forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ttclou...welcome...sorry just a quickie but try not to come on so much during the weekend :haha: 

More than welcome in here, a lovely supportive bunch of PAL ladies

Xxx


----------



## lexi374

Welcome lou

It's so hard isn't it? I have my 1st scan next week and am nervous as hell.

You'll get lots of support here though xx :hugs:


----------



## Mallow9

ttclou25 said:


> Looking for somewhere to join (hopefully for the next 7/8 months:winkwink:) I have had two previous mc between 6-7 weeks but never got a heartbeat on either. Thankfully i have had 2 scans, 1 very early but the 2nd showing a heartbeat, so im a step closer than before. Why is it though you have a scan and feel reasurred for about half an hour and then im back to panicking the heartbeat has stopped and counting down the hours to next scan. :wacko:
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all xxx

I feel the same way! I had. Ultrasound at 5 weeks and finally saw the heart beat. I was smiles the whole day but next morning started to freak out again. I have another ultrasound next Thursday and have been counting down the days. My friend is about a month longer then me in her pregnancy and wasn't worried at all. She also didn't lose a baby.

I guess we all are just extra careful.


----------



## timsogirl

Neversaynever said:


> Lexi and Jallia...you will swing between being positive and negative the while way through..you have the scars of a loss firmly across your heart and soul :hugs: that why it's a good thing to sound off on here where none of us are judging anyone for how they are feeling and they are rational fears :hugs:
> 
> Timsogirl...fab little bump and love that card announcement too :cloud9: we are waiting until after our 12 week scan too. It's been hard lying to some people but we had to to save our sanity this time. I'd have like to have waited as long as possible but I have to tell at work due to H&S issues so there's no way of not telling. We are using the scan picture for the card and writing a personal message for the inside.
> 
> Essie...much harder for you to announce early and I totally understand. It's hard enough having a loss at any point but I also know it must be extra hard the further along you are :hugs: we are all here to throw positivity and be here for you :hugs:
> 
> GS...how're you doing?
> 
> Cornish...almost scan time :hugs:
> 
> AFM...dreaded constipation :grr: :haha: not complaining and less than a week till we go to Vegas baby :yipee:
> 
> Happy weekend all :flower:
> 
> XxX

What a great idea on the announcement. I took some pics with my scan picture--- it was so fun. I think telling at 12 weeks is ok. Yes it is still scary for us PAL gals but if everything looks good we have to believe! :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

ttclou25 said:


> Looking for somewhere to join (hopefully for the next 7/8 months:winkwink:) I have had two previous mc between 6-7 weeks but never got a heartbeat on either. Thankfully i have had 2 scans, 1 very early but the 2nd showing a heartbeat, so im a step closer than before. Why is it though you have a scan and feel reasurred for about half an hour and then im back to panicking the heartbeat has stopped and counting down the hours to next scan. :wacko:
> 
> Look forward to getting to know you all xxx


welcome! :hugs: I think all of us understand what you are feeling. I have moments of relief and then longer freak out moments! You will find much support here!


----------



## ttclou25

Thank you all for my lovely welcome :kiss: I really look forward to getting to know you all on our long road to success lol xx


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome new ladies :hugs: sorry for your losses and positive vibes for your sticky beans :hugs:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Sorry I haven't been around, but I have just be so sick and tired.

I had to go back to the doctors because the tablets I was given were making me feel worse. My GP was off on annual leave so I saw another doctor at the practice. He actually sat there across from me and said, 'The thing is it's called morning sickness, so it will get better as they day goes on.' I corrected him and told him who ever called it morning sickness must have been a man and it should be renamed progesterone posioning! So I have some new tablets, same stuff as I was on before but you swallow these instead of dissolving them in our mouth.

I told my mother today because she was moaning about the state of my house. Her exact words were, 'Well, don't expect me to run you back and forth to the hospital should you lose this one.' Thing is when I suffered the miscarriage in February the only constructive help she offered was to tell me, 'I told you this would happen, but you wouldn't listen to me.' She never took me to the hospital once and wouldn't even take time off work to look after my girls while I went to A&E in an ambulance.


----------



## lexi374

Wow your mum is harsh! :growlmad:

Hope these tablets start making you feel better soon x :flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sea...sorry you're feeling so rough still. Doesn't help having an unhelpful mother like that either :hugs:

Mallow...you came out of lurkdom :hugs: how're you doing?

:hugs: all round, looks like more scans for people this week so positive thoughts coming your way and look forward to updates :flower:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Hey all. Welcome newbies, sorry about your previous losses, but congratulaions on your new pregnancies!!

Congratulations on all those lovely scan photos, i am so happy for all of you. I am looking forard to seeing some more soon! 

Well another two friends anounced they are preg this week, one is 3 weeks ahead the other is 3 weeks behind! like 8 of my closest friends are pregnant at the moment, think i must be a the 'average baby age' or something!!! at least this little one will have lots of play mates, (feeling confident today, see what frame of mind i shall be in tomorrow!!)
Hope your all having a good weekend! xxx


----------



## Jallia

lexi374 said:


> Hi Jallia and welcome
> 
> PAL is sooo hard 1min i'm kinda positive and think it has to be ok this time and then the next min i can't help think i'm gona see an empty sack at the scan next week!
> 
> How have you been feeling? I am mostly just tired and hungry xx

I'm the same way in regards to feeling positive one minute and freaking out the next. As for symptoms, I'm mostly just tired and occasionally nauseous, especially in the evenings. 

On another note, I was just at the doctor's on Thursday and have the requisition in hand for my first US. She told me to wait until I was closer to 8 weeks so they could detect a heartbeat but we'll be away on vacation the week I should be getting my US. Now I'm debating whether I should try to go right before we leave (just about 7 weeks) or wait until we come back. On the one hand, going early could spell relief if the scan looks good or it could ruin our vacation if it's not so good. If I wait though, I'll be distracted all week thinking about the US. What would you ladies do in my shoes?!


----------



## Jallia

Lou, I just joined this group as well and this is the best place to be when it comes to a supportive environment of women who truly understand how you feel. Welcome. =)

Sea,


----------



## Jallia

Bah! I accidentally hit the "post quicky reply" button. Stupid touchpad! Sea, I'm sorry your mom is so unsupportive. I wish I could reach across the screen and give you a big hug! I truly hope things turn out awesome this time around!


----------



## Neversaynever

Jallia...I had the exact same dilemma :wacko:

I wanted a scan at around ten weeks originally but we are away when I'm 9+4 for a week and was wondering if I had a scan before and it was a bad one, I'd have to deal wth that and then ruin the holiday. I also knew that I needed the reassurance that all was ok so I was going to have it done before I went away. As it happens, I had a scan early anyway at 7+3 and all was good at that point. At seven weeks..you'll know one way or another. If god forbid there's no HB, it's not likely to start anytime soon but if there's a HB...you know all is ok for the time being. Not trying to sound negative but I know that ideally, seeing a HB around ten weeks is best if you can't wait for the 12 week scan. 

Good luck in your tricky decision :hugs:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Can I just say that I vomitted banana through my nose this morning. A very painful experience I won't be repeating in a hurry.


----------



## lexi374

Jallia - if it was me i'd prob have a scan because i can't wait, but if your not as far as you think you are and therefore don't see a hb because it's too early (i know i ov'd late) then you will stress all holiday, and all may turn out fine when you get back. So saying that maybe it would be better to wait try and relax and enjoy your hols and have your scan to look forward to when you get back.

AFM i've been trying to be hopeful this time round but woke up yest feeling different and very negative. Can't shake the feeling that it will be another mmc, i have a scan Thurs so not too much longer, maybe it's because the time is getting nearer to finding out and i'm just trying to protect myself by thinking the worse, i duno :shrug: 

Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## lexi374

Sea sorry but lol!!!:haha: x


----------



## firsttimer1

just bought a sonaline b doppler.... well excited!!! :)


----------



## essie0828

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Can I just say that I vomitted banana through my nose this morning. A very painful experience I won't be repeating in a hurry.

Hahahahaha!!! Omg thats sooo funny. I did the same thing with cherries, had a huge chunk fly out my nose during a bad spell. Sorry your so sick sea :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

firsttimer1 said:


> just bought a sonaline b doppler.... well excited!!! :)

Ooh, have you tried it yet? Im really thinking about ordering one. If i order it now, I will be 10+ weeks when it gets here and hopefully will work well.


----------



## Jallia

Thanks Neversaynever and Lexi! Two very good reasons to have the scan and to wait!  I guess I'll call the hospital and see what they have available for appts and go from there. And Sea, OUCH! If I were to vomit banana through my nose it would be a long time before I had another. Hope you feel better!


----------



## firsttimer1

essie0828 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> just bought a sonaline b doppler.... well excited!!! :)
> 
> Ooh, have you tried it yet? Im really thinking about ordering one. If i order it now, I will be 10+ weeks when it gets here and hopefully will work well.Click to expand...

Its on its way :) will start trying when 9 wks :) xx


----------



## Glowstar

Sea :hugs: sorry your Mum is being so crappy :growlmad: hope you feel better and your nose is recovering.....OMG!! I moan when I feel a little bit sick not sure how I would cope with Banana coming out my nose!!!!

Yay Kas for ordering a Doppler :happydance: I've got one :blush: but obviously no where near using it yet :winkwink: It's a Hi Bebe BT200 which displays the heart rate one screen. I'm not even looking at it until after my scan :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: to everyone else


----------



## Cornish

Sea, :hugs: for you and sorry about your lacking support from your mum, I can imagine that is hard. 

Ooo a Doppler, ive held off buying one in the hope I'll feel baby move soon! Maybe being a little optimistic but you never know!

So tmrw is my last epu scan, I'm so scared but super excited too, very weird mixture of feelings!
Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

i just KNOW that when my doppler arrives i will use it... KNOWING its too early lol... but there we go!! :)


----------



## ttclou25

firsttimer1 said:


> i just KNOW that when my doppler arrives i will use it... KNOWING its too early lol... but there we go!! :)

I would do the same, that why i trying not to order one too soon, i would then panic myself to pieces not finding anything. 

With people having early scans through nhs, how often do you go? the reason i ask is i had one 2 weeks ago and one this week - do you get to go again before the 12 week usually? xx


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls!

I've been stalking this thread and you all seem so lovely... Would you mind if I joined? I'm a few weeks behind you all, baby due on April 12th. This will be our first baby and we sadly suffered a mmc in February of this year. 

I'm nervous, but so hopeful for this pregnancy. I have an appointment thus afternoon to check my hcg, progesterone, and thyroid function. Hopefully all will be okay. 
:hugs:,
Rachel.


----------



## Jallia

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I've been stalking this thread and you all seem so lovely... Would you mind if I joined? I'm a few weeks behind you all, baby due on April 12th. This will be our first baby and we sadly suffered a mmc in February of this year.
> 
> I'm nervous, but so hopeful for this pregnancy. I have an appointment thus afternoon to check my hcg, progesterone, and thyroid function. Hopefully all will be okay.
> :hugs:,
> Rachel.

Welcome to the club Rachel! Sending good vibes your way that all will go well with your levels this afternoon. =)


----------



## Cornish

Welcome rach, good to hear of more bfp's!

Ttclou25, I've had a scan every 2 weeks from week 4, tmrw is last at epu and I'll be 10+5. next one is my 12 week scan with the other 'normal' scanning dept. I did have a Pmp though so think that's the reason for having so many.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Rach :hugs:

Well I have been a pushy cow today and managed to get my scan changed to Saturday 13th :winkwink: I should be around 7+2 by then so should be able to see something :wacko:

The midwife has organised one for 1st September...I'll only be 10 weeks :shrug: does that sound right because she told me she wouldn't see me after that till I was 16 weeks which seems a really long time? also I think that this one is instead of a 12 week one...I'm slightly confused by that :shrug:

Good luck to everyone else having scans this week :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hey glowstar, well done on getting a scan, hope it reassures you to relax a little. As far as I know you should still get one around 12 weeks, ESP if you've opted for the nuchal translucency as the window for doing that is quite small (between 11 and 14 weeks), so you should def be getting another.xxx


----------



## addy1

Hi all! Welcome to all the new girls (Jallia, Rachel, ttclou) and congrats on your pregnancies!

Sea - Sorry to hear your mom is being like that. Some people do not realize how lucky they are! Many would kill to have grandkids to spoil. 

GS - Glad your scan was moved up! Too bad you had to fight for it though. They should have realized how badly you needed it moved....some people just do not get it!

Firsttimer - Good luck with your doppler! :happydance:

NSN, cornish, essie, timsogirl, lexi, mallow, suffolksarah-Hope all is well!

AFM - I am still sick and still throwing up! I take it as a good thing though, last time, I lost my symptoms by this point. I am so bloated by the end of the day, and am having nausea at night now. I get up once or twice in the night to use the bathroom. Sleeping is already becoming difficult. I had such sore hips when pregnant with DD, and now when I lay on one side for too long, that pain comes back. Don't get me wrong though, I AM LOVING MY SYMPTOMS!!:happydance::happydance: LOL! 

Hope you all have a fabulous week!! :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls!!! Welcome to all the new ladies :)

Cornish good luck on your scan dear :hugs: Im sure it will be amazing.

GS not too long now till you get your scan. Cant wait to hear about it. :) Hope you get to see a strong lil hb.

To all the ladies pukin and sick :hugs: hang in there. The second tri is within sight.

Afm, I had a rough day yesterday. Started vomiting again and busted lots of blood vessels in my face. I look like a splotchy alien :( The nausea is better today tho. 
Hope everyone is well, best wishes.


----------



## Jallia

So it turns out the US dept decided for me since they don't have any appts available until the 21st. Unfortunately, we'll be flying back from our vacation that day so the next available slot is Friday, the 26th. That will put me at almost 9 weeks, which is right around the time we had our last US and found out we were having a MC. Bleh. 

DH wants to tell his family about the pregnancy when we're visiting them next week. They live 9 hours away so it's not likely we'll see them again until Thanksgiving. I'm not sure how I feel about that, considering we won't know for sure that everything is ok yet. He really wants to tell them face to face though. I have such mixed emotions about the whole thing! Am I just overreacting?!


----------



## Jallia

Addy - I can totally relate in regards to symptoms. Every time a new sympton crops up I ask myself if felt this way with #1 and not with #2. As convoluted as it sounds, the worse I feel physically, the better mental state that seems to put me in. I guess I'm equating physical symptoms with a growing, healthy baby!


----------



## ttclou25

Morning! (just) :kiss:

cornish good to know your getting seen every 2 weeks, im hoping ill get the same as i went at 5 weeks then at 7 weeks. I also booked a 6 week scan private and might do a 8 week scan too - talk about obsessed going every week! 

Is anyone showing at the moment too? I need some bigger trousers badly but just cant bring myself to buy stretchy trousers until i know this pg is going to stick. Last time i bought a pregnany bra and mc a few days later.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi ladies.....

Essie, oh no about your face, you must have been retching hard to do that!!!

Cornish, I am sure your scan will be fab, looking forward to some pics!!!

I am having a naff day, been doing the ironing and all i can think is.... How wqill i ask for the day day off when things go wrong, what will they say etc, i dont even mean to these thoughts haunt me neally all day somedays then the next day i am fine, finding this PAL very hard. Just wish i had symptoms!!! my boobs are no longer sore (my only symptom) keep hoping and praying babies heart is pumping away, but its all so scary!!!

I have next week off work, i keep thinking i should book a private scan for mon or tue, so if things are doomed i can sort it before i go back to work the following Monday! but then i think, i will be fine, and just wait to the following week when my NHS scan is. then work things oput then if somethings wrong??

So confused, scared one min then looking at buggies and planning how to decorate the nursery the next!!!! This is all so tiring!!!!

ttc lou- i have brought a few bits of Maternity clothing from Ebay, only cost £3 for a dress and £6 for two pairs of jeans. This was in one of my more positive days!!! 

xxx
xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, are any of you NOT having MS symptoms? Its just there seems to be a lot of emphasis on how great it is to have nausea/ms.... but i dont have it? so after reading some posts on here im now worried. I had a scan at 7w+1 and everything was perfect - but that doesnt mean it is now :(

so is there anyone WIHTOUT ms / nausea?


----------



## suffolksarah

Yep no ms, or any symptoms for me! I want some! Fx we are just having easy pregnancies! Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

with my MC in april i had ultra sore bbs, REALLLLLLY Hot, couldnt sleep etc - quite strong symptoms really (tho no MS) - BUT I STILL WENT ON TO MC :(

This time, ive no sore bbs, no hotness - just tired; so i had a private scan at 7 weeks to check on things and everything was fine. ???

so this whole symptoms thing is REALLY confusing me. I just end up spending the whole day wishing for MS :(


----------



## lexi374

Firsttimer - yeah me!!! I keep reading about all the ms and sore boobs and stressing aswell!! You are the 1 giving me some hope!! I had ever so slightly tender boobs on the sides but that's now gone, was starving now not so much, just feel a tiny bit queasy when i need to eat but that's it, defo no sickness, unfortunately it's all very similar to my mmc and since the wkend have been worrying myself stupid, am around 7 weeks now and have scan on thur. Am on hol 4 2wks and have done nothing cos i have life on hold for thur, bloody silly really cos what will be will be and i can't change it just don't wanna go through it again! x

Sarah - i hear ya, PAL is sooo hard x

Welcome Rach :hi:

Sorry the rest of you are feeling so poorly, and good luck to those who are having scans soon xx


----------



## firsttimer1

lexi - yup u sound just like me :) well i hope you get to see a healty 7 week baby plus HB on thurs then - i will look out for your update!!! nice to know im not alone :) xxx


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!! its so good to hear everyone is doing well aside from normal aches & pains!!!! :happydance:

I went a few days with barely any nausea and honestly thought it was over but the past two days it has been back in full swing :cry: I just wanna curl up in a ball and sleep! nothing helps!!

On another note- I gave in and announced the preg yesterday at 11 weeks. It felt good to get it out- so many at church and work were suspecting and it it was getting hard to hide! It is so scary but at the same time exciting!

My nect doc appt is Aug 30th- I have no idea if they will do another scan? I hope so tho!!! Canthe doc check the hb without doing the scan? Just wondering!

happy tuesday to all!!!!!!! & welcome to the newcomers!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

https://https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/Cornish81/eb044251.jpg

All was great! Baby measuring 39mm and waving at us! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs McDermott

Hi I have no idea what Im doing or how this works ... can you help? xxx


----------



## Mrs McDermott

Help I dont know how this works and Im trying to make bump friends due in March 2012 xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quickie for now but I don't have MS either and haven't at all with this pregnancy. Had more symptoms with the last pregnant :shrug:

I also had scan at 7+3 and all was fine. 

Have hope and positivity ladies :hugs:

Back later :flower:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Yay Cornish!! :happydance: looking good.

Thanks Never :hugs:

Mrs McDermott, welcome. Hang out here and you'll get lots of support. How far along are you, how are you feeling?

Right think i need to get my bum of BnB and get out into the little bit of sunshine we have xx


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> https://https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/Cornish81/eb044251.jpg
> 
> All was great! Baby measuring 39mm and waving at us! Xxxx


look great!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww hello baby Cornish;!!!!


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi just thought I'd update that I had my scan yesterday at 7+5 and all was perfect! :)


----------



## essie0828

Awesome Cornish!!! Sooo cute, congrats.

Welcome Mrs McDermott :hugs: 

timsogirl congrats on announcing and congrats on 11 weeks :)

Hi suffolksara :hugs: and best wishes dear.

Everyone else :hugs: and hope you have a lovely, worry free day.

Afm 10 weeks today!!!! And only one more week till my next scan, its been three weeks since my last so im pretty scared. They will be determining what to do about this stupid cyst. Im hoping that it has gotten smaller and the doctor will stop with the whole surgery while pregnant crap. :/ Fx'd


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls! :hi:

Went to have blood work done at my docs yesterday and she only tested me for my thyroid levels... Not hcg or progesterone. When I asked her why, she basically said (in a nice way) that there was no point is testing for hcg because regardless of what the numbers were, the outcome Of the pregnancy would be the same. And she said that since I'm already tAking progesterone supplements, I didn't need that tested either! Hmphhhh! 

I guess I should be happy that she's scheduled me for on early scan on the 24tn....by then, I'll be 6w6d. Will I be able to see a heartbeat by then? Sooooooo nervous! :shrug:


----------



## addy1

:happydance:Congrats Cornish and Beadyeyes on your great scans!!:happydance::happydance:

Welcome MrsMcDermott:flower:

As for the post about Morning Sickness, not everyone gets it....some people are just that lucky to have great pregnancies!! The only reason I am welcoming it, is that I had it with my dd, so in my mind, it means a good pregnancy. But, I know so many people that have not had one little bit of ms. Consider yourself lucky!! I had milk come out my nose this morning:dohh::sick:

Countdown is on until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## Jallia

So happy the scan went well Cornish! I finally broke down and called my doc's office. I asked if they could do anything to reassure me that this pregnancy is going well before we leave on Saturday, since I can't get a scan until the 26th. The doc sent me for some bloodwork to check hcg levels. I go again on Thursday and will have the results on Friday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ttclou25

Morning - :flower:

Cornish - love the scan picture looks more like a baby than mine, i cant wait to see arms and legs! 

Firsttimer - try not to worry too much with symptoms, it seems we can never have enough scans to keep us happy lol.. we need to marry a sonographer

Timeso - Hope nausia eases up a bit sounds like its taking it out of you :flower:

Beady and addy glad the scans went well! 

Rachellie - you may see a heartbeat on you 6w scan, i know my dr isnt worried until 7 weeks if there is no heartbeat. I went at 5 weeks 2 days and had nothing then 6 weeks i had one.

Im quite chirpy today for some reason - im more positive today, even though i started having a tiny bit of brown cm yesterday i freaked and booked a scan so saw baby yesterday again looking well, couldnt see where the old blood was coming from. This feeling wont last though! I was booked for a nhs scan tomorrow but cancelled it as it seems a bit soon and going monday. oh and i was dated 2 days further along haha not much but each day feels closer to the goal. lol


----------



## timsogirl

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls! :hi:
> 
> Went to have blood work done at my docs yesterday and she only tested me for my thyroid levels... Not hcg or progesterone. When I asked her why, she basically said (in a nice way) that there was no point is testing for hcg because regardless of what the numbers were, the outcome Of the pregnancy would be the same. And she said that since I'm already tAking progesterone supplements, I didn't need that tested either! Hmphhhh!
> 
> I guess I should be happy that she's scheduled me for on early scan on the 24tn....by then, I'll be 6w6d. Will I be able to see a heartbeat by then? Sooooooo nervous! :shrug:

ugh!! seems like some folks just don't get it!!! :shrug:

praying for a great scan for ya!! :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

ladies I just realized that I am not due in March anymore since at my last scan they bumped me a week! I am due Feb 27th....

I don't wanna leave :cry:

can I stay????????


----------



## Neversaynever

timsogirl said:


> ladies I just realized that I am not due in March anymore since at my last scan they bumped me a week! I am due Feb 27th....
> 
> I don't wanna leave :cry:
> 
> can I stay????????

:rofl: you silly bugger of course you can :hugs:

Ladies...I have been mega busy and crap at keeping up with the thread I'm sorry :flower:

Unfortunately it's only going to get worse...I'm going away on holiday but I WILL be back to catch up with all the good news.

Congrtas to all the new ladies...good luck with scans, bloods and stuff whilst I'm away and keep supporting each other too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Have fun, do t worry about us, we'll be here when you return.xxxx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats Beady and any1 else i have missed, i've had my head up my bum the last couple of days! :dohh:

So i am just back from my 1st scan, and well i think it's good news...

There was a blob with a little flicker of a heartbeat but she said it's all still very tiny and only measuring 6wks 2days. I know when i ov'd cos been temping etc so there's no way i could be less than 7 wks. Duno what to think really, am pleased there was a heartbeat though that's the 1st time we've seen that.

Oh and i have a corpus luteum cyst on left ovary, been having cramps there aswell, assumed it was stretching etc, she said it's normal, does any1 know anything about these?

They were gonna leave me til 19th sept for next scan but i have begged for another in 2wks and she agreed.

Hope every1 else is doing ok xxx :hugs:

Oh, and have a fab hol Never xxxxx


----------



## timsogirl

Lexi I have had a cyst on my ovary since 4 weeks preg. It was still there at my scan last week & doc said completely normal!

So glad u got to see the heart beat:)

Congrats!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi..just a quickie to say in the early staged it's diffficult to date accurately so sit tight...you may have implanted later than you think? You'll be fine :hugs:

See you all in a week or so

Oh and Timsogirl (Dana) glad you got a ticker :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Lexi, good news for the scan x as NSN said don't worry about size yet as I have read early on they can be out by -6/+6 days.

If she wasn't concerned about the cyst I wouldn't worry. Essie has an 8cm one and I have a 7cm one. We have both been told if it doesn't reduce they may need to be removed in 2nd tri. If they haven't mentioned that it must be fairly small. Xx


----------



## ttclou25

lexi374 said:


> Congrats Beady and any1 else i have missed, i've had my head up my bum the last couple of days! :dohh:
> 
> So i am just back from my 1st scan, and well i think it's good news...
> 
> There was a blob with a little flicker of a heartbeat but she said it's all still very tiny and only measuring 6wks 2days. I know when i ov'd cos been temping etc so there's no way i could be less than 7 wks. Duno what to think really, am pleased there was a heartbeat though that's the 1st time we've seen that.
> 
> Oh and i have a corpus luteum cyst on left ovary, been having cramps there aswell, assumed it was stretching etc, she said it's normal, does any1 know anything about these?
> 
> They were gonna leave me til 19th sept for next scan but i have begged for another in 2wks and she agreed.
> 
> Hope every1 else is doing ok xxx :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and have a fab hol Never xxxxx

Try not to worry too much about the size from the scan, my first scan said i was measuring 5 weeks (when i thought i was nearer 6 weeks, i wouldnt have gone so early if i thought i was 5) i didnt see heartbeat but on next scan 6 weeks i did and gained 2 days and at 7 weeks gained another 3 days ahead so they can catch up! The main thing is you saw the heartbeat :thumbup: xx


----------



## Jallia

Yay for seeing the heartbeat lexi! Like PPs have said I bet you'll get caught up over the next few scans. =)


----------



## essie0828

Hi Ladies :)

NSN have a great holiday :hugs:

Lexi, I have been having some trouble with a large corpus lutem cyst as well. At last scan it measured 7.5 cm by 5cm and my doc said that size is "borderline" and that he would continue to monitor it. As long as it dosent get any bigger he said I should be fine. Also he said lots of these shrink away when the placenta is fully formed and takes over hormone production. I go in next tues to see if it has shrank any. I totally understand what you mean about the cramping to, my left hip aches something awful somedays.


----------



## essie0828

Glowstar :hugs: 
When do you have another scan to measure your cyst? Im hoping I can get a few extra scans outta this peskything ;) Also I have noticed something odd about this, if my hip is especially achey one day, I will vomitmore that day. Have u experienced this?


----------



## addy1

Hi all!

Lexi, glad your scan went well! I had cysts before/during my pregnancy with dd...by the end, they were all gone! Hopefully the same happens for you!

Not much new here, still not feeling well, but not complaining either:winkwink:. I am now in countdown mode for my scan....hoping this next week flies by! 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!! Take care!


----------



## Glowstar

Essie, I have a scan tomorrow but more to check we actually have a baby but sure they will check the cyst too. I haven't been sick but have waves of nausea. I have had a pain in my back and on my tummy where the cyst is especially when I cough. I also look more preggo than I am and think that might be because of the cyst.


----------



## Neversaynever

GS..good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs: happy 7 weeks too :hugs:

See you all when I get back :hugs:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

why oh why is this pregnancy milarky so hard and stressful and not fun and exciting! I started having small amounts of brown/pink cm, ive read that because my next period would be due at 8 weeks (now) you can slightly bleed still up unto your 12 week when the plancenta takes over. I did have a scan after the first bit of blood and baby looked fine and couldnt see where the blood was coming from but still it doesnt do the nerves good! 

GS = Good luck with scan xx


----------



## addy1

Hi!

Good luck with your scan GS! Will be sending lot's of positive vibes your way!:hugs:

TTClou - I know anytime you see brown/pink, it brings back so many bad memories....but just on a positive note, I had spotting for about two weeks with my now healthy dd! :hugs:


I'm nine weeks today...now a green olive! :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Good luck with the scan glowstar! x

ttclou i hope the spotting stops it's so scary to see, at least you saw bubs the other day x

I had a quick look on google about these corpus luteum cysts, apparently they support the pregnancy in the early stages by producing progesterone and should shrink away by 12 weeks, they are only a problem if (as some of you mentioned) they get too big.

Some of you are nearly out of first tri now, and i have been put back! Hope beany catches up or i'm gonna be into April!! 

Hope everybody is as well as can be, enjoy your weekend xxx


----------



## essie0828

ttclou :hugs: 

GS hope that you had a fab scan :)

addy congrats on green olive yay! :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else, hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Cornish

Stupid phone ate my response so I'll try again!!!

Hello wonderful pal ladies, 

Have a great scan glowstar, looking forward to an update. 

Ttclou- I also had brown discharge with this pregnancy. Scared the crap out of me! I think breakthrough bleeding at a normal period time is fairly common but still so scary. Hope you are ok? :hugs:

Addy and ttclou-happy olive!

Hi lexi and essie. 

Sea, how are you doing? Hope the sickness is subsiding?

Afm, well an up and down day yesterday, midwife found the hb instantly (the up) and it was a strong 160bpm (girl????), however she did say due to my previous molar pregnancy I need to be consultant led care :( basically my options are now very limited, appts are at hosp with a specialist and birthing choices are nil, it's at hosp. No birthing centre or home for me! There is a chance it'll be changed bk to midwife led care but I'm not hopeful. I know it's for the best for me and baby but sucks!

Have a wonderful, although wet, weekend!xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Glowstar, good luck with you scan! Please keep us updated.

TTCLou :hugs: I have everything crossed for you that it's nothing.

Cornish, sorry that things have been taken out of your control with this pregnancy. I know how you feel as I have to have a c-section no matter what due to a problem with my cervix not dilating during labour. I know that it's what's best for me and the baby, but it's so frustrating that your choices have been taken away.

Well, I am feeling human again after I finally worked out that the tablets that were prescribed to me for sickness (Prochlorperazine) were actually making me sick. It took two days of being violently sick and bringing up even water before I realised. I am now 8+5 so I am hoping that I am at the tail end of sickness now. I still have moments of feeling poo, but nothing a mint can't solve. I have also slowly introduced small amounts of caffeine back into my diet (small sips of flat pepsi) as I suspect going cold turkey wasn't helping the way I was feeling.

Trouble was I was up all night and unable to sleep. But and here's the BUT. I was able to drink a glass of milk and it didn't make me vomit. Food is no longer the enemy.

I am having a few 'issues' with my mother who is being very negative and likes to drop things into the conversation, like: 'You'll have trouble with Amy once the baby gets here, she won't like not being centre of attention anymore.' (Considering I already have two children, I am sure she's quite used to sharing me now) and helpful things like: 'Enjoy eating while you can, because you won't be able to afford to once the baby gets here.'

Myself and my husband aren't rich, but we're not on the poverty line either, plus we already have all the big expensive stuff (cot, etc). UGH :growlmad:

I hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## Glowstar

Just a quickie as on my phone. All ok!!!! Baby measuring 7 weeks 1 day!! Saw heartbeat flickering away!! More later and I'll catch up with you all xxxxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Yah Glowstar, Glad everything is going well!
Sea, hope your able to eat soon!

I have booked myself a private scan for tuesday at 4.15pm. I am scared but also excited. my boobs are a little sore again, which is making me feel a bit more confident. last night my oh and i were lying in bed and he (out of the blue) rolled over and bit my nibble, my goodness i have never moved so fast! i swatted him out the way, just like a fly!!!!
Hope everyones doing okay? xx


----------



## lexi374

Yay glowstar :happydance:

Sea :hugs: You've had a rough time of it.

Suffolksarah good luck for Tuesday and you shoulda bit his b***s! Lol! :haha: xx


----------



## addy1

Yay!! Glowstar, that is fantastic news!! Can't wait to hear more about it!

Sea, glad you are starting to feel a "bit" better! Hoping as you approach the end of week 9, you will notice a change. As for your mom, she is so out of line! You just need to remind her that your baby was very much wanted and is a part of your family! Your children will be fine, you are giving them such a precious gift....a lifelong friend. 

Cornish, sorry your care has changed. It is not only the loss of the baby that is so devestating with a m/c, but the loss of innocence and excitment with subsequent pregnancies. M/C changes everything.

Essie, Lexi, Lou, Sarah, NSN, Beady, Rachellie, Jallila and Timsogirl....have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

the spotting has gone - it only lasted a few hours. Hoping it will stay away too now, I have also heard (TMI alert) that because i went for a number 2 before the slight spotting that started could be the strain from this that brought a little down - lovely :blush:

addy - yay to the olive!! :happydance:

Hey, Lexi and Essie

Cornish - I wonder if it will be a girl, exciting!!

Seathree - Good to hear the sickness is going, Sorry to hear how unsupportive your mum is being, definately try and let the comments go over your head!

Glowstar - fab news about scan!

Sarah - Ouch, hope he got a good slap lol - good luck for tues xxx


----------



## addy1

Hi Girls! 

Pretty quiet around here! Hope you are all feeling well and enjoying your weekend. 

My ms has seemed to taper off.....I am still feeling nauseas in the morning, but have not thrown up in 3 days! I am feeling more tired though.....have no energy for my dd. (Which is very hard to explain when she is only 2!) 

3 1/2 more days until my scan! I am getting so excited....and very nervous at the same time! I keep bugging DH that he is going to have to sedate me before we go!! LOL. 

Addy:flower::flower:


----------



## gingercat

Really hoping for third time lucky. 9 weeks and three days pregnant today. EDD is March 16th 2012. Going for scan tomorrow so praying all is well. Wishing all you lovely ladies sticky beans!!!! xxxx


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies- I just got back from vaca and so glad to see everyone is well! My doc called me in zofran last wed and i tell ya it has saved my days! I feel so much better without the dizzies and nausea!!! :thumbup:

CONGRATS to glowstar- that is great news!

well I am 12 weeks today! last week of the first trimester!!! :happydance:
yall be please help me get thru this week!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

gingercat said:


> Really hoping for third time lucky. 9 weeks and three days pregnant today. EDD is March 16th 2012. Going for scan tomorrow so praying all is well. Wishing all you lovely ladies sticky beans!!!! xxxx



praying all is well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quickie from Vegas :haha:

GS...:yipee: fab news I'm so pleased :hugs:

SS..you'll be fine hun :hugs:

Gingercat..,welcome and hoping your scan is good tomorrow :dust: for stickiness :hugs:

Addy...glad ms has eased up and you'll also be fine for your scan :hugs:

Essie..,you ok? :hugs:

Sea...glad you're feeling better, how crap that it was the meds makin you ill :hugs:

Cornish...hey lovely, fab about hearing HB :cloud9:

Beadyeyes...firsttimer...timsogirl....everyone else I've forgotten...hope all is ok :hugs:

AFM, Vegas is mega hot so mainly inside and gambling loads :rofl: symptoms barely there but I'm ok with that...not like I've had major ones anyway :dohh:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

i just used my doppler again :blush: - honestly, i cant get enough of hearing the HB :)

Ive told DH to take it to work with him from now on!!! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome Ginger...good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Timso - glad you are feeling better and 12 weeks already!!! :kiss:

Addy - not long till your scan now :hugs:

Lou - glad the spotting has stopped, I'm still getting a bit every now and then, mainly when trying to do a BM.

NSN - Hi glad you having a good time :hugs:

Firsttimer - I've got a Hi Bebe and an Angelsounds. Not tried the AS yet but had a couple of goes with the Hi Bebe (not expecting to hear anything yet!) but def getting some mad noises below my belly button and above my bikini line. I'll keep trying but could be a couple of weeks yet :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

It seems really quiet - hope everyone is ok and everything is going well :thumbup:

Gingercats - Lots of luck for your scan 2moz - exciting:happydance:!!! Cant wait to hear how you get on!

Timsogirl - im soooooo jeleous - congrats on 12 weeks , have you told everyone??

Firsttimer - how soon did you doppler work, it would probably save me in scans getting one! Must sound amazing!

Glowstar - maybe its also connected with BM and constipation.

I had my 4th scan today (im only 8 weeks 2d!!) so far ive been lucky and been every week, now im left on limbo for 12 week scan, dont think i can wait 4 weeks without seeing bean. I saw a head and leg but still looks like a kidney bean bless it. The sonographer is saying its going to be a girl she thinks, in fact everyone who knows has said that, but im still thinking boy.

First meeting with the midwife tomorrow morning - how long roughly does this last and anyone whos been is just a routine chat mainly? xx


----------



## timsogirl

thanks lou---- We announced it at 11 weeks after a perfect 10 week scan:)

congrats on a healthy 8 weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Lou mu Midwife appointment was over an hour long!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ttclou - my sonoline b picked up HB at 8w3d. Was amazing! :) Ive now given it to my husband tho to kp in his van and away from me until Saturday
.. :rofl:

Glowstar - so happy to see your doing okay!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. 

timsogirl congrats on 12 weeks :hugs:

nsn hope that vegas is treating you well and you get to come home with loads of winnings :)

Everyone else :) :hugs:

Scan day for me 2moro. Im 11 weeks 2moro as well, so Im thinking that they will be doing the NT scan. Im really nervous about this one. Havent slept much lately because I keep having horriable dreams about loosing this baby. Hopefully this scan will put me at ease a bit. Ughh gotta love this PAL crap.


----------



## addy1

Welcome Gingercat! We have the same duedate! (for now). My best guess is that I am due on the 16th, but I have my first scan on Wed, so I could be pushed back or ahead a few days. Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Good luck tomorrow Essie!!

Glad to hear that everyone else is doing great!! :hugs:

AFM, I had a two day break from throwing up.....but then this morning it returned! I guess it eases my mind a bit. 

Aaagggghhhhhh.....I'm sooooo nervous for Wednesday!! Not sure how I am going to handle it!! I can't help but think about that awful car ride home last time.....we were totally blindsided. I thought everything was fine, to have a scan at 10 weeks to find out I had miscarried. My emotions are still too raw I guess. 

I just have to keep thinking positive, or I might just go crazy!


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie and addy...you're scans will be fine :hugs:

Hugs to all

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 10 weeks NSN!!! And 11 weeks Essie!


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, good luck with your scan Ginger and essie for tomorrow.

I have mine at 4.15 today.
I am so so scared, i am an emotional wreck at the moment, i cant stop crying!
I had a dream last night that all would be okay and from the babies nub i could tell it was a boy, i hope my dream comes true today (dont care if its a boy or a girl, as long as the heat is beating away, its measuring okay, and its big strong and healthy).
I just wish i had some symptoms, then i could feel more confident!!! xx


----------



## gingercat

Hope all your scan go well ladies. Mine is in 2 and a half hours. Been pacing the house since 7.30 am this morning and I'm on holidays!! So nervous!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Hope your scan go's well ginger, let us know how it goes, you will prob be back here before i go for mine!!
How are you feeling now? i would love to feel excited, but just cant!
I too am on holiday this week. today is going so slowley, i tried to lay in, but ended up getting up at 7.30 grrrrrrrr! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck Ginger and Sarah :hugs::hugs:

It's normal to feel so apprehensive...I'm sure everything will be fine :kiss: thing is if you're anything like me.....even after seeing scan you feel ok for a while and then still worry :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Hope all the scans today go well - im sure they will but understand the waiting all day is nervewracking! 

Just come back from my midwife appointment was ok, she weighed me, took blood pressure and told me the foods i can and cant eat. I stupidly asked her that now ive seen the heartbeat on many occasions do i stand a better chance of not mc'ing - her answer no... cheers! Im ignoring her and going with my sonographers answer, yes after heartbeat theres a 95% chance of healthy pregnancy. She knew i had infertility and a series of mc's could of just lied to make me feel better. :growlmad: lol i should have asked really. 

Hope your all doing well, looking forward to when we all reach our second trimester! xx


----------



## timsogirl

i am praying all the scans go well today!!!


lou that stinks that she couldn't have given you more hope! poo! I would go with the 95% also... think positive!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Lou, glad your Midwife appt went well but she seems a bit insensitive!! :shrug:

Here's my scan pic from 7 weeks 2 days

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_65799DC3-1B1D-4A98-161F-64DCBCFEFE12.jpg


----------



## ttclou25

Fantastic picture Glowstar!! bet you feel relaxed now :dance: We are so lucky to have these early pictures to keep. x


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

Congrats on a good scan glowstar, glad midwife went well ttclou.

Well had my scan, everything was perfect! Baby measuring 4.9cm, HB of 168. been bumped up 3 days aswell! going to keep my ticker as it is untill after my nhs scan next thursday.

Heres a pic for you

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SARAHOSBORN_5-1.jpg

i feel such a relieve now, i feel asif i can breath again! I was sure there would be no baby, as no symptoms! but all is perfect. xxx
xxxx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats on the scans ladies xxxx


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

suffolksarah congrats on the wonderful scan, beautiful.

addy, goodluck on wednesday dear. Fx'd for you.

gingercat, goodluck on your scan as well, I know how ya feel, I didnt sleep for days before my scan. 

ttclou, try to look over the midwife hun, some of them are pretty jaded by the bad things they see. 

nsn, glowstar, thank you so much for the suppot and kind words :hugs: btw nsn you were right, the scan went fine today :)

Well got really good news today. Baby is doing great, measured 4.63 cm, has a beautiful strong heartbeat and is growing perfectly on schedule. Gestational age was calculated at 11w 1d which is exactly where i am in my dates. Spine was beautiful and intact, and although you couldnt tell, hubby was saying "its a boy, im sure its a boy". Hahaha poor guy couldnt tell my bladder from my uterus on the screen but he thinks he can tell what nub is there. And the cyst that I have is shrinking. Yay!!! It has gone down almost 2cm all the way around. Now doc is backing


----------



## essie0828

Doc is backing off the surgery thing and thinks that the cyst will shrink away as the pregnancy progresses. Im so over the moon about that, what a worry lifted off my shoulders. I go back in 4 weeks for a repeat scan and bloods for thyroid panel. And to hopefully see if we have a boy or girl in there. I think hubby is wrong, i just feel like this is a lil girl. Will try to get a pic up if my phone will cooperate. Girls :hugs: have a wonderful day. :)


----------



## suffolksarah

essie0828 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> suffolksarah congrats on the wonderful scan, beautiful.
> 
> addy, goodluck on wednesday dear. Fx'd for you.
> 
> gingercat, goodluck on your scan as well, I know how ya feel, I didnt sleep for days before my scan.
> 
> ttclou, try to look over the midwife hun, some of them are pretty jaded by the bad things they see.
> 
> nsn, glowstar, thank you so much for the suppot and kind words :hugs: btw nsn you were right, the scan went fine today :)
> 
> Well got really good news today. Baby is doing great, measured 4.63 cm, has a beautiful strong heartbeat and is growing perfectly on schedule. Gestational age was calculated at 11w 1d which is exactly where i am in my dates. Spine was beautiful and intact, and although you couldnt tell, hubby was saying "its a boy, im sure its a boy". Hahaha poor guy couldnt tell my bladder from my uterus on the screen but he thinks he can tell what nub is there. And the cyst that I have is shrinking. Yay!!! It has gone down almost 2cm all the way around. Now doc is backing

Fantastic news essie, so pleased for you, both about baby and avoiding surgery! Was yours a private scan or was that your nhs one?

I tell you what the scan was amazing, (not sure whether they all do this or not) the sonogrpher turned a switch and it showed all the red and blue blood pumping from the placenta, around the umbelical cord and going into baby, i tell you that piece of kit is amazing!!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Ahhh Essie, just realized your not in the uk, so no NHS :dohh:

Ginger, how did you get on with your scan yesterday? xx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats essie so glad baby is doing well and great news on the cyst xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Fab news Essie!! So pleased!! Glad that cyst has gone down. Mine has grown but hoping when placenta takes over it might shrink xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay for good scan news :yipee:

Anyone else got scans coming up?

How are you all doing?

:hugs: from Vegas :haha:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Thanks ladies :hugs:

suffolksarah, during my scan they did the same thing, doc told the sonographer to 'make it glow for her' and bam got to see babys blood circulation, red and blue light everywhere. Plus they have the scan machine hooked to a HUGE flat screen tv mounted close to the ceiling so I got to see the scan on a huge hd tv while it happened. It was sooo cool. 

glowstar, sorry to hear that the cyst has grown. mine also grew a bunch between my 5 week scan and my 7 week scan. But now at 11 weeks it is shrinking, so I think your right. It will shrink as you get closer to second tri. :hugs: 

nsn hope vegas is awesome :)

lexi, addy, lou, and all my other pal gals :hugs: and thanks. And goodluck on any up comming scans, milestones, ect. Its so amazing to watch so many others get closer to the dream of having a baby at the same time. Yay! sooo exciting


----------



## addy1

Hi all,

My scan went great today! Little baby was still not looking like a baby, so my dates were a bit off. She thinks I am 8w5d, which pushes me back a week. I am 100% fine with it, because we saw a strong heartbeat and everything looked great! I phoned my doctor to see if I could get a referal for a 12 week scan.....so hopefully I get a call tomorrow. 

Yikes, I'll have to change my tickers tomorrow!


----------



## essie0828

addy fab news on scan :) yay!! its awesome to see that little flicker on the sceen isnt it. 

well girls I gave in and ordered a sonoline b doppler. should be here in a week. I cant wait, its 4 weeks until my next scan so hopefully hearing baby will help me chill a bit.


----------



## Jallia

Ladies, I considered just not posting again, but then I thought that would be rude. I'm afraid we have suffered a second miscarriage. After insisiting on the bloodwork before leaving for our trip to the in-laws, they discovered that my numbers had not even come close to doubling so an emergency scan was ordered and it was discovered that only a sac was present as would usually be seen in a very early pregnancy. I should have been 7 weeks at the time and within the next two days, I started bleeding. We're currently at the in-laws and though I'm still bleeding, I really don't want to say anything to them because it will only make everyone feel sorry for me. Anywho, sorry for rambling but I felt I owed it to you ladies to let you know why I won't be posting any longer. Sending extra stickies and prayers for healthy pregnancies to all of you.


----------



## Glowstar

I'm so sorry Jallia :cry: sending you love and healing thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Jallia...thank you for posting and I'm so sorry :cry: give yourself time to come to terms with your loss and take care of yourself :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...yay for scan and a week is nothing to be concerned about :hugs:

Essie...how exciting for the doppler!

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Jallia, I am so so sorry my dear :hugs: rest up and take care of yourself. Take your time and i am sure you will be back here in no time :hugs::hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hmmmm..... what is going on with our fruit tickers at the moment?????

Addy congats on the scan! :happydance:

Essie, HD tv of baby, how fab!!! I just had a little computer screen!


----------



## suffolksarah

Ummmm Addy1, Are you an Elephant or someother animal with a super long pregnancy? :haha:

Your ticker is saying it is 11months, 4 weeks, 2 days until you see your little bean! I think something may be wrong there!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ttclou25

Morning lovelies!

Sarah - I love the piccy, baby looks like a baby now instead of blob, cant wait to get to that stage I show my family pictures and they cant work out anything. 

Essi - Fab news youve managed to not have to have surgery bet thats a massive relief!

Neversaynever - Hope your having a ball in vegas!:happydance:

Addy - Fab news scan went well, have you got anymore scheduled soon?

Jallia - Im so so sorry to hear your news, I know the heartache is awful, so far it has been 3rd time lucky for me so try and be strong not to give up, big hugs hunni :hugs2: xxxx

Hello to lexi, glowstar and everyone else xx

I caved in too and bought a doppler on ebay last night, im obsessed with wanting to know everything is ok 100% of the time, ive had a scan every week for last 4 weeks my last being 3 days ago and now im paranoid again already! :wacko: Woke up with a really sore throat today, we have our whole of downstairs being knocked down and redecorated and the dust is everywhere ive lived in a spare bedroom for 3 weeks, so this could also be a reason why im going mad!


----------



## ttclou25

:D


suffolksarah said:


> Ummmm Addy1, Are you an Elephant or someother animal with a super long pregnancy? :haha:
> 
> Your ticker is saying it is 11months, 4 weeks, 2 days until you see your little bean! I think something may be wrong there!!!!! :dohh:

haha i saw that too!!


----------



## suffolksarah

ttclou, i have been looking on ebay for one for the past couple of days. which did you get? I keep finding so many mixed review on them, cant deciede which to go for!!! xx


----------



## lexi374

Jallia - i am so sorry, my thoughts are with you, take care of yourself and don't give up hope :hugs: xxx

Addy - great news on the scan i got put back too, am hoping it might catch up before scan next week as it did seem very small for my dates.

Nsn - Hope your having a great time am well jel! :winkwink:

:hi: to every1 else xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

I got the Sonoline B and it arrived as soon as i just posted on here! I only ordered it yesterday, well like the crazy me i am i got it straight out the box and it keeps turning off bloody thing!! I dont understand the instructions either :growlmad: 

Do you think youll get one?


----------



## suffolksarah

Yeah i think i will, i was looking at the hi bebe bt200 as its quite cheap, but not sure.

just went for a wee and had the smallest bit of brown cm i mean like 2mm! Now i am panicing myself again! Can you ever relax in PAL!!!!! xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

ttclou, which model did you get? there seems to be a big price difference between a, b and c? i can find much info on whats different!


----------



## firsttimer1

Oh jallia I'm soooo sorry xxx gutted for you. But I hope u get ur forever baby soon xxx


----------



## ttclou25

I bought this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 and they delivered next day. I have been having a go and nothing i can pick my heartbeat up lol at 60bpm - im not really sure what the diffence is a,b and c though.

Dont worry about the brown as you know its old blood, i know it panics the hell out of you though - is this your first? as ive read alot about experiencing this with first pregnancy with the body stretching.


----------



## suffolksarah

A lot of the review say, its hard to pick up before 11 weeks, so be patient!!
I brought one!!! I too got the sonoline b, as it seems to have good reviews, Going to make you cross now TTClou, found it a bit cheaper! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FETAL-BA...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2eb17e2879

Hopefully mine will come tomorrow, am eager to play!!! Do i need to buy batteries or were they inclueded in yours?

Yes it is my first, how about you? x


----------



## Glowstar

I've got the hi bebe bt200, still having a go with it even though I know it's too early lol!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Glow, i was going to get that one, but had read more about the sonoline. Have tyo wait and see how good it is! x


----------



## Neversaynever

SS...try not to worry about the brown discharge :hugs: PAL is such a bitch eh?

GS...:yipee: happy 8 weeks hun

I'm feeling a tad jealous about you all getting a doppler :haha: we had already talked about it and I know I'd be a stress head over it so decided it was better that I don't get one. I wonder I any of my IRL friend have one I could play with...will have to wait till I go public anyway :haha:

Fly home tomorrow and scan next Friday...please be ok Furry :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

suffolksarah said:


> A lot of the review say, its hard to pick up before 11 weeks, so be patient!!
> I brought one!!! I too got the sonoline b, as it seems to have good reviews, Going to make you cross now TTClou, found it a bit cheaper!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FETAL-BA...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2eb17e2879
> 
> Hopefully mine will come tomorrow, am eager to play!!! Do i need to buy batteries or were they inclueded in yours?
> 
> Yes it is my first, how about you? x

I know i know your right its annoying damn it i have this new toy and its not playing ball - i want a heartbeat damn it :haha: I got bored and tried it out on my cat :dohh:


This is too my first so i put the brown cm down to our bodies changing and expanding! 

Hope you get your doppler 2moz if it works let me know where you point the thing for it to work xx


----------



## ttclou25

Glowstar said:


> I've got the hi bebe bt200, still having a go with it even though I know it's too early lol!!

Have you managed to find baby yet? also do you think it can do any damage pushing the thing in your tummy - ive been really pushing it my tummy not much more than how they scan though as that always feels agressive


----------



## addy1

suffolksarah said:


> Ummmm Addy1, Are you an Elephant or someother animal with a super long pregnancy? :haha:
> 
> Your ticker is saying it is 11months, 4 weeks, 2 days until you see your little bean! I think something may be wrong there!!!!! :dohh:

SS, I had a countdown to my first scan...which was yesterday. It rolled over and started counting down again. 

Jallia, I am so sorry about your loss. Please take care of yourself, and I am here to talk if you need. Looking forward to seeing you here again real soon. :hugs:

I phoned my GP yesterday and she agreed on getting another scan. I go again on Sept. 20th so the baby will be 13w4d. I am really excited as I have an ultrasound picture from my dd at the exact same gestational age. My big prenatal checkup is on the 12th, so I'm hoping that we will be able to hear the heartbeat. 

I rolled my tickers back......geesh, feels like I have been a green olive forever!! Take care everyone!


----------



## Jallia

Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts. I will keep my fingers crossed that 3rd time's a charm for us too. *hugs*


----------



## essie0828

Jallia :hugs: I know that there are no words that will offer comfort so.. :hugs: I am so sorry.

Still waiting on my doppler to arrive...... so excited to try it. suffolksarah when you try yours let me know how it works, i got the same one and we are both 11 weeks +
mine was $57 

nsn :hugs: cant wait to hear about your scan


----------



## Cornish

Jallia, :hugs: thankyou for not running away. I hope this time passes gently for you.xxx

Essie and Other ladies, great news on your lovely scans, pics are awesome.

Sorry I've not been around, managed to get away on holiday and enjoying it a lot. Today is the day I found out about last loss so feeling nervous but have a scan on wed! Excited! It'll be in the normal scanning dept so that's why I'm excited! 
Keep well ladies.xxx


----------



## gingercat

Jallia, I am so sorry for your loss. We are all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## timsogirl

:hugs: Jallia- 3rd time WAS a charm for me! all prayers to you right now.


----------



## timsogirl

Happy Friday Ladies!!! Conrats to all that had great scans. I had my first appt with the fetal medicene specialist yesterday... first trimester screening & I got to see baby Stewart for a long time. It was sweet and we got a GREAT head shot. Sonographer has predicted a boy and I am anxious to see if she is that good!!!

have yall ever heard of them PREDICTING at 12 weeks and if so are they normally correct? I would love a boy :happydance:

They also did the chromosome testing and the results will be back in 3-5 days. This test will tell me the odds of my baby being born with downs or spinabifidia? scary stuff.... please help me pray. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## essie0828

Cornish goodluck on your upcomming scan hun, im sure you will be fine. And you will get to see a lot more at your stage of pregnancy. Scans start getting really neat after 11 or 12 weeks. 

Timsogirl congrats on your scan hun :hugs: and beautiful pic of babys face. What a cute lil button nose :) I think she may be right about the sex of baby, most wont even venture a guess, but boys tend to be easier to see early. Being as they have a lil knob to look for and not the whole 3 line thing. What testing did you have done dear? Was it an amnio, cvs, or the afp blood test? If you had either the amnio or cvs the perks of those is they will be able to tell you for sure babys sex as well as chance of defects. The afp blood test is not as reliable and can give false positives, so dont put too much thought on that one. But praying everything will come back perfect for you.

Ladies :hugs: until next time. Still waiting on that darn doppler btw. Wish i had expedited shipping now :(


----------



## suffolksarah

Hey, my doppler came!!!

Cross though, It was the sonoline a not b! Although on Ebay it said it was the B model, so no display!! so going to complain!!!

But after 10 min of prodding i found babies HB :happydance::happydance: I found it justat the top of my pubic area, if i tilded the doppler down a little, it was quite quiet so had to turn the sound right up, but it was def babies and not mine!!!

I wouldnt worry if you cant find it, it doesnt seem that sensitive and you have to go in the rigt spot, if i moved the doppler just 1 mm or tilted it a slight diff direction i lost it, plus It took me a couple of minutes to find my own HB to start with! :dohh:


----------



## essie0828

Awesome suffolksarah! Congrats on finding the hb. Now I really want mine to get here. I cant wait to play with it and hubby has been askin when it will be here as well. I think he wants to hear it as much as I do.


----------



## Glowstar

Timsogirl, beautiful scan piccy xxx

Sarah, glad you found the hb I'm still trying with mine even though I know it's way to early!!


----------



## addy1

Hi all,

Hope this weekend is finding you all well and relaxed! :flower:

Congrats to all of you that have been able to find your little one's heartbeat! How exciting! 

For those of you that are over the 10/11 week mark, has your m/s eased up? I am still throwing up almost daily, and it is starting to get to me. Not sure if I should go and get declectin, or just tough it out. I start back at work next week, and I do not want to be sick!!:dohh:


----------



## Cornish

Hey addy, most of my symptoms from early on have gone. I have new ones like pain when I get up too quickly but tge nausea all but stopped a week ago. It did make me a little worried but think it's right for where I am and the placenta taking over. 

Great scan pic!!

Great news about all these hbs!xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies...

Not sure if I will be around here for much longer.

I've had a bleed, light cramps and expecting the 'I'm sorry' at some point tomorrow.

Thank you all for being such a loovely bunch :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Never - I really hope that is not the case! 

Am thinking of you, i hope you have good news tomorrow, are they giving you a scan? xxx :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

:hugs: for you Andrea, keep strong.xx


----------



## timsogirl

Neversaynever said:


> Ladies...
> 
> Not sure if I will be around here for much longer.
> 
> I've had a bleed, light cramps and expecting the 'I'm sorry' at some point tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you all for being such a loovely bunch :hugs:
> 
> XxX

:hugs:


----------



## Diet_Coke

Sorry to read your news Never. Fingers crossed it will be ok.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks all...

Lexi...I have to wait for the EPAU to call me in the morning for a scan time so hopefully the ball will start rolling tomorrow.

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

NSN, Really hope things are okay, shall be thinking and hoping and praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## addy1

NSN, I am so sorry that you are going through this. I will be praying for you and hope you get some answers very soon. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Nsn, i am so sorry dear :(

I have to go in to the docs tomorrow unscheduled as well. I started spotting last night around 9pm and at work i started getting hard cramps. Spotting has stopped for now but my lower tummy is sore and just dosent feel right. I didnt want to go to the ER because they are horriable at dealing with this kinda thing, so Im calling my regular doc first thing in the morning and making them get me in. Worried:(

NSN I will be thinking about you dear. Hoping we both get good news.


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...I'm so sorry but I'm hoping that all will be ok for you. I think that having gone through this before, we both know how possible it is that it's over and we have that horrible journey ahead of us. 

Please let us know how you get on and massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

I will update as soon as I find out something. I feel that feeling again tho, like something just isnt right. I dread going in there...my heart almost flies outta my chest when i think about another "quiet" scan. I always know before they even say anything because the girls that do the scans are chatterboxes and they get so quiet when something is wrong. Ughh i hate knowing that. NSN :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Essie and NSN, I am so sorry you are both going through this. I am thinking about you both, and praying for good news. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

:cry: NSN and Essie I am hoping so hard that everything is OK for both of you :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Essie, so sorry you are going through a uncertain time too. Hoping tmrw brings good news for you and Andrea.xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Essie, I am thinking and hopeing and praying for you aswell. Now going to bed, really hope you and nsn have good news tomorrow. Love qnd hugs to you both. Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...I have that same feeling too :cry: but you know what...this won't beat me. Yes I'll be a wreck for a while but I WANT a child with my OH and I'll keep going until I get the sticky baby. 

I would love for us to both be wrong....massive :hugs:

Anyone wanna swap lives for the next 24 hours?

Fuck fuck fuck ....sorry for swearing but I'm really bloody angry. 

XxX


----------



## addy1

You are allowed to be mad, angry, sad....whatever you feel is perfectly normal. We have all been there and know it is a rollercoaster. Please know that you have loads of support in your corners. 

:hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Essie and Never good luck today i will be thinking of you both xx :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Thinking of you lovely ladies today.xxx


----------



## essie0828

Thanks girls, for everything. 

NSN I understand the anger. And if this is it, im not giving up either. I may take a few months to lose some weight and run off these emotions though. 

The spotting and cramps have stopped but I still dont dare hold a hope.


----------



## Cornish

When is your scan essie? We are all hoping for you both.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

An update from Andrea's friend on her Journal...LIFE IS CRUEL :cry::cry::cry:

unfortunately Andreas scan showed that furry flew to heaven at 8+5.

Andrea is utterly devastated.

She has opted to have an erpc this afternoon.

She asked me to inform you all of the bad news as she will be unable to update for a while.

Rip little furry. I hope you have the nicest spot in heaven to play with your sibling ginge who will give you big hugs. Keep watch over mummy and daddy and help them through their lives. Have a word with the big guy and ask him to send them a baby to take home one day and watch grow up, they truly deserve one (or two).

RIP FURRY sleep well xxxx


----------



## timsogirl

Thoughts & prayers to nsn!!! 

Good luck Essie- praying & believing!


----------



## essie0828

Nsn so sorry dear. :hugs: Hope that you heal fast, body, mind and soul. Best wishes hun.

Well girls im in limbo till tuesday or wednesday. Waiting on a call back to see when they can fit me in.


----------



## Cornish

Sorry they couldn't get you in essie, keep up those positive thoughts. Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## lexi374

Glowstar said:


> An update from Andrea's friend on her Journal...LIFE IS CRUEL :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> unfortunately Andreas scan showed that furry flew to heaven at 8+5.
> 
> Andrea is utterly devastated.
> 
> She has opted to have an erpc this afternoon.
> 
> She asked me to inform you all of the bad news as she will be unable to update for a while.
> 
> Rip little furry. I hope you have the nicest spot in heaven to play with your sibling ginge who will give you big hugs. Keep watch over mummy and daddy and help them through their lives. Have a word with the big guy and ask him to send them a baby to take home one day and watch grow up, they truly deserve one (or two).
> 
> RIP FURRY sleep well xxxx

So sorry to hear this.... thinking of you xxxxxx

Essie i hope you have some good news soon xxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Essie I am hoping and praying for you. Xx


----------



## suffolksarah

NSN. I am so so so sorry hun. Take care of yourself, i know you will be back here shortly when your ready! xxxx

Essie, hoping you get good news soon xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

NSN - I just dont know what to say, i wouldnt wish this pain on anyone - its such a horrid time, my heart flips at the thought of anyone going through this. I wish you all the best for the future - i admire your courage and determination and i know it will pay of eventually xxx:hugs:

Essie - Hope the bleeding stopping is a good sign - i had the feeling you have with this pregnancy a while ago where i just thought everything wasnt right and cried all day but i was wrong and its sometimes its down to crazy hormones we have. Hope you get a scan booked asap xxx:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you ladies. 

I'm beyond devastated but I'm not beaten. 

Essie...I hope you get good news hun :hugs:

Hope you all continue your pregnancies without any problems and I'll be checking in from time to time. 

Would someone mind taking over the thread for front page details?

XxX


----------



## Diet_Coke

So sorry NSN. Hope we see you again shortly.


----------



## Cornish

Essie, how are you today?
Andrea, thinking of you hun. Sorry but can't take over as stupid phone won't let me do stuff I need to and lap top is duffered!
How are you other ladies doing?xx


----------



## essie0828

Well ladies im in the office and waiting..... I will know for sure in a lil while....scared to death


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...I'm crossing my fingers so tightly for you...:hugs:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

NSN- my thought & prayers remain with you- :hugs: I will be glad to take over the thread if you will tell me what I need to do.

Essie- I can only imagine that you are scared to death!!! Keep us posted- until then I am praying for a miracle :hugs:

Happy Tuesday to all!!!


----------



## addy1

NSN, I am so sorry. :hugs::hugs: I know there is nothing I can say, but just know that you have all of our support. Thinking of you, and praying for you and little Furry. I can take over the page if you want. :flower:

Essie, I will be thinking of you all day!! I am praying for good news, and will be sending good vibes your way! Good luck today. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Ladies all your wishes and prayers have helped. Saw a wriggly, healthy lil baby today. Doc says I have to keep off my feet for a few days but everything looked good. Im off to have a nap, havent slept much.

Nsn even though I got good news my heart broke for you today. I can only send you tons of :hugs: and thank you for supporting me even when your world is crumbling. Ur awesome.


----------



## timsogirl

essie0828 said:


> Ladies all your wishes and prayers have helped. Saw a wriggly, healthy lil baby today. Doc says I have to keep off my feet for a few days but everything looked good. Im off to have a nap, havent slept much.
> 
> Nsn even though I got good news my heart broke for you today. I can only send you tons of :hugs: and thank you for supporting me even when your world is crumbling. Ur awesome.

I knew it!!! Praise God -- this is great news and I am so happy for you :)


----------



## Cornish

Great news essie, so pleased for you. 

My dating scan is tmrw at 14.20!x


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie...:yipee: I am crying with happiness for you and your baby and rest rest rest :hugs:

Cornish...good luck tomorrow..all will be ok :hugs:

Addy and timsogirl.. I think I just have to make a request to a moderator and they will give you the thread so you need to just work out who is going to do it?

Love and hugs to you all and I hope you all have stress free pregnancies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

Neversaynever said:


> Essie...:yipee: I am crying with happiness for you and your baby and rest rest rest :hugs:
> 
> Cornish...good luck tomorrow..all will be ok :hugs:
> 
> Addy and timsogirl.. I think I just have to make a request to a moderator and they will give you the thread so you need to just work out who is going to do it?
> 
> Love and hugs to you all and I hope you all have stress free pregnancies :hugs:
> 
> XxX


NSN we will miss you TONS and I thank u for this thread it has helped me SO much! wishes of peace and healing to you!

Addy can take over the page :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - Great news hunni - make sure you rest! 

NSN - thank you for this thread and looking after everything - wish you all the best sweetie, make sure you treat yourself to a holiday or something to look forward to, keep your spirits high xxx


----------



## lexi374

Great news Essie! :yipee:

Nsn wishing you all the best, hope to see you back here soon xxx

Good luck tom cornish.

I have been back at work this week after 2 weeks holiday, im soooo tired and it's only Tuesday!! 1 more day at work then i have another scan thursday am xx


----------



## essie0828

Cornish, lexi, goodluck on your upcomming scans :)

I just had one this am and I already want another. It was so amazing. In my first pregnancy I had 5 scans and never got to see that baby move, even tho I had a scan at 12w and 14w. Today was soooo different. The baby never stopped moving. It was doing huge kicks and bouncing around in there like crazy. Three times the doc showed me how it was playing with the umbilical cord, slapping and punching at it. He showed me the placenta was fully formed and healthy looking. Seeing all that melted my heart. Hubby didnt get to go and when I told him about seeing the baby playing in there he said he felt cheated. Poor guy, I so wish he coulda saw that. He was so excited tho, he really let go and started talking about having a baseball player in there and everthing. It was great, I hope everyone gets to see something as amazing as that.


----------



## Glowstar

Essie I am so delighted for you!!! Thank goodness everything is perfect!

NSN - you have been an inspiration on this thread and picked us all up when we have been shit scared. I know I don't know you but I was honestly floored and upset by your news and so terribly sad. Much love to you xx

Cornish and lexi - good luck with your scans xx


----------



## addy1

Congrats Essie!! I could not be happier for you! What fantastic news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You must be floating on :cloud9:!!!! 

Tims, it does not matter to me if you want to take over the page. But I will do it if you don't want....hopefully I can be organized about it!!:blush:

Well, hit a new milestone today......puked twice!! LOL. I am not sure how much more of this I can take!! Yikes!!:wacko:

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Neversaynever

TTCLou...can I ask how you managed to get weekly scans hun? For future reference for me :thumbup: OH has already said he expects that I'd want weekly ones next time and he's right. I'd pay privately too anyway :hugs:

Addy...I'll get on to the mods now hun

Thank you all for your kind words, it is really shitty for me but I am glad everyone else is doing just fine.

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Scan went great ladies! Pics are on my journal if you fancy a peek or know tge skull theory for a guess! Measuring 13+1, baby wiggly and swallowing!xxx

Good luck tmrw lexi.xx


----------



## lexi374

So happy for you Cornish! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Scan went great ladies! Pics are on my journal if you fancy a peek or know tge skull theory for a guess! Measuring 13+1, baby wiggly and swallowing!xxx
> 
> Good luck tmrw lexi.xx

great news Cornish!!!Nothing like being further on than you thought!!! That happened to me also :happydance:

congrats to you- I am headed to look at the scan now! I don't know anything about the skull theory but I wish I did :winkwink:


----------



## timsogirl

addy1 said:


> Congrats Essie!! I could not be happier for you! What fantastic news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> You must be floating on :cloud9:!!!!
> 
> Tims, it does not matter to me if you want to take over the page. But I will do it if you don't want....hopefully I can be organized about it!!:blush:
> 
> Well, hit a new milestone today......puked twice!! LOL. I am not sure how much more of this I can take!! Yikes!!:wacko:
> 
> Happy Wednesday!!

I had to take zofran & still do... I will let you do the page if you don't mind. I am still kinda learning my way around here :flower: Thanks :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...the threads yours hun :flower:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish, congraulations on the scan. i havent looked yet but shall do in a bit.

Essie, i am so pleased for you, was keeping my fingers crossed baby was doing well.

I have my NHS dating scan tomorrow at 9.35am, (not looking forwardto the litre of water again! but so looking forward to seeing lil baby again, fingers crossed it is still doing well!
My private scan bumped me up a couple of days, we will see what they say tomorrow!!!

Good luck with your scan Lexi! xx


----------



## lexi374

Same to you Sarah :hugs: x


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo for a great scan Cornish! I'll look in a bit ( on my phone at moment )

Sarah good luck tomorrow. Xx

Afm - not been feeling mega positive this week as my bloat seems to have deflated BUT I have been trying every night with the Doppler. Tonight after just a couple of minutes.......I FOUND IT...TWICE!!! 166Bpm! Makes me feel souch better. Xxx


----------



## essie0828

Suffolksarah goodluck on your scan 2moro. I hope everything is perfect. 

Cornish, great news dear. You could see baby swallow? That is too cool. Its amazing the things that they can do being so tiny.

Girls I finally got my doppler but havent had any luck yet. I saw a 160 flash on the screen for just a moment but I lost it. I have a lot of padding to go through tho, lol. Gonna try again in a day or so. :hugs: to everyone


----------



## addy1

NSN, I'll continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Congrats on all the great scans!! Can't wait for my next one on Sept. 20th!


----------



## ttclou25

Neversaynever said:


> TTCLou...can I ask how you managed to get weekly scans hun? For future reference for me :thumbup: OH has already said he expects that I'd want weekly ones next time and he's right. I'd pay privately too anyway :hugs:
> 
> Addy...I'll get on to the mods now hun
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, it is really shitty for me but I am glad everyone else is doing just fine.
> 
> XxX

Because of the previous mc's and i dealt with the same people for ivf I used to just call them up and ask for an early scan they'd book me in and want to see progress every other week and then the weeks inbetween I booked private - found somewhere at £60.00 which isnt too bad, as the other clinic here is £95.00!! But I do think living a pg week to week is easier knowing you have a scan, because on my previous mc's I thought I I was pg for 2 weeks when I wasnt and Id rather just know. Hun Have you had any testing as to why this is happening to you?? xx


----------



## ttclou25

Glowstar said:


> Woo hoo for a great scan Cornish! I'll look in a bit ( on my phone at moment )
> 
> Sarah good luck tomorrow. Xx
> 
> Afm - not been feeling mega positive this week as my bloat seems to have deflated BUT I have been trying every night with the Doppler. Tonight after just a couple of minutes.......I FOUND IT...TWICE!!! 166Bpm! Makes me feel souch better. Xxx

Glowster - where do you aim the thing - i havent yet found one, i tried a few days ago and couldnt get it but had a scan after and they got the heartbeat up with their equipment so it was there. What machine have you got too? x


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish...yay for the scan :cloud9:

GS...happy nine weeks :hugs: and :yipee: for finding HB

Addy...thank you :hugs:

Lexi and SS..good luck with scans today :hugs:

TTC lou...thank you for the info. I'm heading to my gp first thing tomorrow to see if try can at least do basic blood tests. I'd pay whatever it was next time for weekly scans. As you said..it must be easier knowing weekly rather than waiting so long in between. 

Essie...keep trying with the doppler :hugs: look for videos on YouTube for help?

Don't think I can leave this thread just yet although if it makes you feel uncomfortable me being here...I'll bugger off :hugs:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Gs, well done on finding the HB!:happydance:

Essie and Ttc lou. keep trying with the doppler you will find it. i can only find it after 10 min of prodding and i lose it pretty quick after, also i have found the more gel i use the easier it is, but I had to send my doppler back as they sent the sonoline A insted of the B, so hopefully i will get it tomorrow. 

NSN, of course you can stay here, we like having you around and knowing how your getting on. :hugs:

AFM, scan went well, baby was not playing ball, first it was asleep, then it had its head tucked up a corner and point blank refused to move it not matter how hard the lady pushed on my belly or i jumped up and down to try to move it! Think baby had just found a comfy pillow and didnt want to move its head!
So didnt get a great pic, think baby may be like OH who does all he can to avoid photos!!!
But.... they did bump me up an extra day from the private scan, so have now moved up 5 days, so new EDD is 1st March, So now in 2nd trimester:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Congrats Sarah

Not good news for me i'm afraid :cry:

A year today i was in having an erpc and tom i will be having another, no heartbeat detected this time, baby had only grown a little after last scan, i'm gutted. At least i found out now, if i had't pushed another scan i may not have found out til my dating 1 on 19th Sept.

Well that's 3 for me now... i guess i will be able to get some sort of testing now i hope.

Good luck to every1 else xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Lexi.
I am so so sorry my dear :hugs: I dont know what to say, just that my thoughts and prays are with you. I hope you get some answers. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## timsogirl

lexi- praying for you hun! :hugs:

sarah- congrats! welcome to the 2nd tri- I guess I am there too although I have been corrected a few times from some folks who tell me I have to get thru the 13th week FIRST... blah!!!! we are there! :winkwink:

never-- please do stay around as long as YOU feel comfortable! we love you!
:hugs:

happy friday-eve everyone!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...so so sorry..I know how you feel :hugs:

:cry:

XxX


----------



## GoBrandiRange

It seems I'm popping up in the middle of a painful time. I'm so sorry for everyone's loss. :cry: I apologize if I'm over-stepping my bounds by butting in to a tight-knit group.

This is my 10th pregnancy after 9 loses in the past. I really need the support of people who have been in my shoes as I'm TERRIFIED of losing this one as well.

I wanted to ask if I can join your group. I'm due March 4th, 2012.

Bless every single one of you. I read some of the recent posts and I'm truly crying for you ladies and have never even spoken to you. My heart goes out to you. <3


----------



## timsogirl

GoBrandiRange said:


> It seems I'm popping up in the middle of a painful time. I'm so sorry for everyone's loss. :cry: I apologize if I'm over-stepping my bounds by butting in to a tight-knit group.
> 
> This is my 10th pregnancy after 9 loses in the past. I really need the support of people who have been in my shoes as I'm TERRIFIED of losing this one as well.
> 
> I wanted to ask if I can join your group. I'm due March 4th, 2012.
> 
> Bless every single one of you. I read some of the recent posts and I'm truly crying for you ladies and have never even spoken to you. My heart goes out to you. <3

welcome Go... it is a sad time around here this past week :cry:

I am so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine how strong you must be, even if not by choice :nope: 

I hope you find some comfort here as I surely have! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Go...you must be absolutely petrified :hugs:

The whole point of this thread was for everyone to support each other...good times and bad :hugs:

I'm hoping this will be your forever baby...there are lovely ladies on this thread, just a shame we all had to have at least one loss to meet each other :flower:

XxC


----------



## suffolksarah

GoBrandiRange said:


> It seems I'm popping up in the middle of a painful time. I'm so sorry for everyone's loss. :cry: I apologize if I'm over-stepping my bounds by butting in to a tight-knit group.
> 
> This is my 10th pregnancy after 9 loses in the past. I really need the support of people who have been in my shoes as I'm TERRIFIED of losing this one as well.
> 
> I wanted to ask if I can join your group. I'm due March 4th, 2012.
> 
> Bless every single one of you. I read some of the recent posts and I'm truly crying for you ladies and have never even spoken to you. My heart goes out to you. <3

Hi there :hi:
Welcome to are little group! I really hope this lil baby you are carrying is super strong and your forever baby!!! :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Never, I am so pleased you are staying, this thread wouldn't be the same without you. You are an amazing strong woman. Xx

Lexi.....gutted for you :'( so sad. Hope they can do some testing for you. 

Go....you are MOST welcome here. I hope and pray this is your rainbow baby. Xx

AFM - found the hb again tonight but was faint and kind of in the background hiding behind my own heartbeat! Was also on opposite side to last night.


----------



## Glowstar

Sarah - sorry meant to say yay for good scan even though baby wasn't playing ball!! And great news you are in 2nd tri!!! Xx


----------



## essie0828

:( lexi so sorry babe. Make them give you testing to see what may be wrong. Mabey even ask for a thyroid panel. Thyroid disease will cause mc's and its an easy fix. Thats what happened to me twice. :hugs: Hope that you and Nsn get your rainbows really really soon. 

Nsn thank you for staying, your like our glue. :hugs: 

Suffolksarah, lol @ your stubborn baby. Glad you had good news dear. And congrats on getting bumped up a week. :hugs:
Gobrandirange, welcome hun, im sure you will fit in just fine. Sorry to hear about your losses, but congrats on your pregnancy. Got any scans upcomming? Im sure your doc watches you pretty closely. :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

And btw, found hb on doppler last night :) It was a little higher up than I had thought it would be. I got to hear it for about ten seconds then heard a odd sound like a big bubble underwater and it was gone. I think I heard a kick or flip or something. Havent tried with a full bladder yet, gonna try that pretty soon. Chugging water right now ;)


----------



## addy1

Hi all,

Lexi, I am so sorry. I know nothing I can say will ease your pain, but just know that we are here for you. :hugs::hugs:

NSN, please stick around! We are here for you, and Lexi. 

Welcome Brandi!! Congrats on your new pregnancy.....but I am so sorry for what you have been through. Praying for a sticky babe!!

Do you all mind if I clean up the front page a bit.....just keep the names that are regulars??


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...hoping today is as gentle on you as possible :hugs:

GS...I'm not strong hun...I'm breaking :wacko:

Essie..Thank you for the kind comment :hugs: and yay for finding the HB

Addy...I wanted to clean up the front page but didn't want to offend :haha: but I think you should just have the regulars on now....thank you for taking over the page :hugs:

AFM...I'm heading to my GP's first thing this morning to ask for basic blood tests. I also wonder if there as a problem with my placenta seeing as it normally starts taking over around 9 weeks and this is when Furry stopped growing.

Almost the weekend ladies and for the UK ladies...another gloriously wet Bank Holiday weekend :dohh:

XxX


----------



## lexi374

Just a quick update, am home now think everything went ok, just cramping a bit, 1 of the docs i saw said i need to go to the gp to get a referral letter then i can get some testing done at the hospital but there is a waiting list of around 2 mths. Will get the ball moving Tues i guess. She also said they may find nothing wrong, i actually think that's worse.... at least if you find something wrong you can try and fix it.

Happy Bank holiday uk ladies xx

Happy weekend to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## Cornish

Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you. 

So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.

Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x


----------



## ttclou25

Lexi -Just wanted to come and wish you all the best for the future - im so sorry to hear your news. when you go to get tests demand, thyroid, blooding clotting, if you can try and get them to give you chromosone too, not many nhs drs will do it free but do try, we managed to get it takes a while to get results. 

Brandi - Welcome lovely, Hope your pregnancy goes well, have you had many scans yet - i can see your lovely picture on left. 

Had my 6th scan yesterday, i just still cant believe im even here after 5 years - every looking fine didnt get a great pic had his back to us most the time


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Thank you all so much for welcoming me with open arms. Nobody else seems to get how afraid I am. They all keep telling me 'Don't worry, don't worry, blah blah blah..." But they've all had healthy pregnancies or none at all. I never thought there would be a support group like you guys to turn to. I cried reading all the welcoming words and condolences. It really means a lot to me and I know just based on the love you're showing to a complete stranger that when it happens for all of you, you'll be wonderful mothers. Loss puts things in perspective and teaches us how much of a miracle it is to create life successfully. 

For some reason, my doctor isn't too concerned because I have a new OH and he thinks it may have been a chromosomal abnormality on the exOH's side. I do go to hear the hb on the 7th, though :D I'm even worried about the possibility of twins because my OH is a twin and twins run in my family. Didn't think about it at all until I felt my uterus above my belly button 2 days ago D:

I still can't shake the fear and as happy as I am to be 12 wks 6 dys, I've lost 2 in the 2nd tri before, not to mention the fact that we're under a LOT of stress. I'm only 22 (23 in Dec) and to be honest, we don't have a life together at all. I just moved to Louisiana to be with my OH in feb so things are still coming together for us. 

What's crazy is the fact that I got pregnant the DAY before I was set to get on birth control. How much more of a sign could that be? I'm taking it as a good omen and hoping God is telling me it's finally time.

There'll always be that lingering fear, though. And I'm SO SO glad to have a support group who understands that. Thank you all so much. :hugs:

Sorry for the big long post. Just trying to give everyone a little info on me. :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi...:hugs: hun and go easy on yourself

Cornish..I think you should be booted out :rofl: only joking :hugs:

TTCLou...fab news that you got another brilliant scan...feeling positive about it yet? :hugs:

Go...I had said from the start that unless you have had a loss, you will never understand the fear you have from seeing those two beautiful lines to all the milestones that you have to get past from the previous loss/losses.
I hope that your doctor is right and the isue was with your ex and this pregnancy continues to grow and you guys meet your rainbow baby :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM, went to the GP's and he has agreed to research what tests (blood) he will do and I go back next Wednesday to have blood drawn. I know it may not be the reason for my losses but I need to be pro active for my own sanity.

Happy weekend all :flower:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

NSN, After my loss i did loads of research and kept coming across baby aspirin. I read loads about how it can thin the blood as when the placenta takes over even a tiny clot can cause a mc. Now i have no reason to think i have blood clotting, but have read loads of other benifits too, i found a paper from a top fertility expert saying that a 75mg aspirin is safe to take up until you give birth. even if you dont have any condition that needs it it wont hurt. I was sold, i felt that if i took the aspirin the pregnancy would be okay, if i didnt i would lose it again.
I spoke to my doc and midwife, the both said i should not really take it until i have 3 losses as nothing is prob wrong. but i am taking it anyway. like i said, i feel the benifits are huge, and i didnt want to wait until 3 mc, if it could help! xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

essie0828 said:


> And btw, found hb on doppler last night :) It was a little higher up than I had thought it would be. I got to hear it for about ten seconds then heard a odd sound like a big bubble underwater and it was gone. I think I heard a kick or flip or something. Havent tried with a full bladder yet, gonna try that pretty soon. Chugging water right now ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: woo hoo! I get so many weird gurgling and popping noises from my tum on my doppler, its surprising our babies ever sleep!!! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you.
> 
> So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.
> 
> Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x

I am now due 2/27/11 and they let me stay!!! :happydance: conrats!


----------



## Cornish

Oh please don't boot me out, I'm rubbish enough at keeping up with threads and journals, I'd be crap if I had to learn more names!!

Well all this Doppler talk has made me jealous and I want one so bad!!! How much did you ladies pay for one? Do you think you can hire them from somewhere?!?


----------



## timsogirl

just wanted to say happy weekend ladies... hope everyone has a great one...

:flower:

cornish-- I want a doppler so badly but I am afraid I will drive myself batty with one!!! :dohh:


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you.
> 
> So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.
> 
> Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x

oh & I was told once you are through the 13th week you begin the 2nd tri! I am so excited I begin mine on Monday and finally started my preggie journal this week :thumbup:


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> Oh please don't boot me out, I'm rubbish enough at keeping up with threads and journals, I'd be crap if I had to learn more names!!
> 
> Well all this Doppler talk has made me jealous and I want one so bad!!! How much did you ladies pay for one? Do you think you can hire them from somewhere?!?


This is the one i got, although their ad was wrong and i paid £34 which i thought was the sonoline b, but they got there ads mixed up and sent the wrong one, but they have changed the ads over now. The company apoligised and are sending me the correct one. I would recommend, delivery was really fast.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FETAL-BA...by_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2eb17e2879


----------



## Cornish

I think I'll def drive oh nuts if I get one as it never bores me to listen to but sure it'll wear off for him!!!
Thanks for confirming about 2nd tri, loads say diff stages!
I shall have a lOok at that journal.x
Thanks SS, will have a nosey now!xx


----------



## suffolksarah

timsogirl said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you.
> 
> So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.
> 
> Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x
> 
> I am now due 2/27/11 and they let me stay!!! :happydance: conrats!Click to expand...

I am now the 1st from the 6th to start off. I want to be a day early and have it on 29/2/12 leap year!!! I wonder if any of us will have the leap year baby? x


----------



## suffolksarah

timsogirl said:


> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you.
> 
> So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.
> 
> Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x
> 
> oh & I was told once you are through the 13th week you begin the 2nd tri! I am so excited I begin mine on Monday and finally started my preggie journal this week :thumbup:Click to expand...

 A lot of my stuff says 2nd is end of week 12, but who knows???


----------



## Cornish

Ooo I want a leapling too! I was due 4.3, then 1.3, now 28.2, missed it by a day!x


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Oh man, I know I'd obsess over hearing the hb every day! I want a doppler! Does anyone know of a place to get them in the US? If so, any ideas on prices? 

Also, my grandpa was born on a leap year. He said he liked being able to rub it in that he was way younger than by grandma and that she got older every year and he stayed younger for 4 years. :haha:

So do any of you have solid ideas for names yet? My OH and I have one for each picked but we're not setting anything in stone yet. 

For a girl, we're thinking Andromeda Rain and for a boy, Gavin Anthony :)


----------



## Cornish

Love the story of your grandpa brandi, I think it must be fun!
Nice names, are they for any reason other than you like them? Me and oh have looked bk through family trees to find a name linked with family but still struggling as don't like many. My brother (due nov), has named his baby already. I def won't name baby until after birth but would like a final list of good ones!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi all,
I posted on here a while back but haven't been on for a while. Dh and I had a private scan in the last couple of weeks and found out we are having triplets!!! Biggest shock ever! Its all down to nature so we hadn't even thought about anything like this! I have twins on my side so we had talked about that and he said he would love to have twins, but clearly that wasn't to be enough for us! I thought I was going to be due at the end of march but now seeing as I will get nowhere near 40 weeks I think it will be jan/feb time now. 

It was hard enough to relax when I got my bfp after having the mc a few months ago, but now I know there are 3 and risks are higher etc its pretty tough. Just trying not to think about it too much and hoping the weeks fly by without me realising!!!

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow, what lovely news! 3 little beans!!! I'm sure you'll be very well looked after and look forward to following your journey. How are you feeling???xx


----------



## suffolksarah

OMG Pink, how fantstic!!!! You will have your hands full!!!! xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Pink...congrats...what fab news :happydance:

XxX


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks all!! Its still sinking in! I have had a week or so of morning sickness but other tgan that nothing much really. When I was pg in december I was asleep by 9pm every night but this time no tiredness at all! That's another reason why I couldn't believe it when they said there were 3! Am sure the tiredness will hit big time very soon!

X


----------



## essie0828

Wow trips!! Congrats Pink :) That had to be a shock, i bet you are getting huge already. 

Gobrandi, i got my doppler on ebay for 57 bucks. It was the sonoline b with a 3mhz probe. And you can get them in diff colors. I got the orange one. I just used it today and found babys hb again :) Hubby likes playing with it to, hes almost better at finding it than I am. It helps me a lot mentally. Its a little odd to get the hang of but once you do its easier the second time. Not to mention at 12w babys move around in there a lot. Mine is never still, prolly tired of getting poked at ;)

Girls, lots of love to y'all :hugs: Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## addy1

Wow Pink!! How exciting! I can't imagine how shocked you must be. What a blessing though! Good luck with everything!!

Can you all please check the first page.....I think we need to adjust some duedates and make sure that everyone is on there! :) Just let me know if changes need to be made! 

I am still feeling sick....I have about three days of puking, then a day or two off. I'm hoping it eases off soon. When I have a two day break, it makes me think it is over....only to run to the bathroom again. I have my first pre-natal on the 12th and my ultrasound on the 20th. Getting excited for both! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat for the first time.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, Yep i am still on the front page although my EDD is now the 1st March instead of the 6th. xx


----------



## addy1

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all, Yep i am still on the front page although my EDD is now the 1st March instead of the 6th. xx

I changed it for you Sarah:)


----------



## Cornish

Front page looking good addy, thanks. Woo hoo to more scans coming up. Can't believe I now have so long to wait, next appt is 17 OCT! Up until now I've seen baby every two weeks, I suppose I was being spoilt though.xx


----------



## essie0828

addy, I was doing thhe exact same thing, puking for a few days then a few days off, right before my ms went away. I did that on and off stuff for a couple weeks then it just stopped comming back. Hope you get some relief soon :) 

Gonna be 13 weeks on tuesday!! Symptoms are down to just sore bb's and sore, bloated lower tummy. I hope all the soreness down there is just things growing. Anyone else having growing pains?? 

Cornish sorry you gotta wait so long to see baby again. They have me going every 4 weeks and it feels like an eternity between visits.


----------



## ttclou25

Pink - WOW congrats, youll need to a coach to get around with the little ones soono lol..

Addy - I dont think im on front page due date is 28th March at the moment but dating scan is on 12th sept. 

Bit confused - doesnt take much lol - but my midwife called me and wants me to come in to hospital for chat about the pregnancy, i thought id already done this at the drs at 8 weeks, she was a stand in for my midwife but wasnt really expecting to see them again so soon now at 10 weeks, but seeing her on Tuesday. Im feeling really paranoid today, I cant relax its driving me nuts - does anyone else wake up and panic that its even real, every morning i wake up and panic myself if im actually pg and then as the day goes on i feel more pg and start to believe it. Wish my doppler worked but just realised ive got 3mz and 2mz is supposed to be better doh!


----------



## addy1

I added you ttcLou! Is there anyone else that needs to added or a date changed? Just let me know:)

Essie, when did your m/s stop? I'm going on day 3 of not throwing up. I am feeling a bit nervous about it though......either it is ending, or something has gone wrong. The m/s is slightly reassuring....although painfully annoying! I am still feeling tired and nauseas, so I should not worry too much. 

I have my first prenatal on the 12th, so hopefully I'll get to hear the hb! Just hoping she finds it right away....and does not have to look for it. I don't think I can handle the stress!

ttcLou, maybe your midwife just wants to meet you, like you said the dr. was just filling in. I'm sure everything is fine. But it is so hard not to worry:(

NSN, lexi, How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> Front page looking good addy, thanks. Woo hoo to more scans coming up. Can't believe I now have so long to wait, next appt is 17 OCT! Up until now I've seen baby every two weeks, I suppose I was being spoilt though.xx

My 20 weeks scan is the 12th of October, ages away!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...I'm doing ok, far better than the first loss.

I'm having some bloods done on Wednesday, Ginge's due date (3rd of September) we are heading off to a beach to release a balloon.

Can't quite believe I was supposed to be pregnant when we do that :nope:

Good to see that everyone is doing well though :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## addy1

NSN, my heart just breaks for you. Releasing a balloon is such a nice idea. I was trying to think of something I could do for our LO's due date coming this November. I was thinking of buying a little pendent for my necklace in remembrance. Not sure though. 

Hard to believe you already have your 20 week scan booked Sarah!


----------



## lexi374

Hey guys

i am... well .... falling apart at the seams i think ....

I hate crying, but seem to be waking up crying and going to sleep crying at the mo, i look like shit, am def not ready for work tues think i may take another couple of days before i go back.

Glad all you ladies are doing well will pull myself together and check back with you next week xx


----------



## Cornish

Addy, my ms went around 10/11 weeks, placenta is taking over around then.

SS, it is ages away isn't it! Mine is 17th. Got to see a consultant some time in sep but they may not even do hb check, it's just to chat about previous molar baby.

Andrea, :hugs: for you during this tough time. Balloons on the beach is so lovely. 
Lexi :hugs: be kind to yourself and take more time off.xx


----------



## suffolksarah

addy1 said:


> NSN, my heart just breaks for you. Releasing a balloon is such a nice idea. I was trying to think of something I could do for our LO's due date coming this November. I was thinking of buying a little pendent for my necklace in remembrance. Not sure though.
> 
> Hard to believe you already have your 20 week scan booked Sarah!

I know! I just want it to come round quickly! xx


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

lexi :hugs: it took me a long time to be able to go out in public without crying after my mc. I kept breaking down in grocery stores, at work, in my car, everywhere really. Its hard, take your time, and be nice to yourself when you can. So sorry dear.

addy my ms went at 10/11 weeks as well, so dont worry hun. It freaked me out a bit when it started leaving to, but everything freaks me out these days.

My next scan is on the 16th of sept. I should be about 15 +3 then and im wondering if I will get to know babys sex. I lost my first baby right around that same time and didnt get to learn the sex, so it will be a big milestone for me. Just cant wait to get it over with.


----------



## timsogirl

hello ladies!!!

congrats pink... :happydance:

nsn-- I think releasing a balloon is a great idea :)

addie- my edd is 2/27/12... thank u :)

I hope everyone is doing well.... my next dr appt is tuesday but I don't think I have a scan scheduled.... :nope: I HOPE we do tho.... either way after tuesday I will either know the sex or find out WHEN I will know the sex.... ahhh the waiting game! We should all be pro's at it by now.


----------



## timsogirl

essie0828 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> lexi :hugs: it took me a long time to be able to go out in public without crying after my mc. I kept breaking down in grocery stores, at work, in my car, everywhere really. Its hard, take your time, and be nice to yourself when you can. So sorry dear.
> 
> addy my ms went at 10/11 weeks as well, so dont worry hun. It freaked me out a bit when it started leaving to, but everything freaks me out these days.
> 
> My next scan is on the 16th of sept. I should be about 15 +3 then and im wondering if I will get to know babys sex. I lost my first baby right around that same time and didnt get to learn the sex, so it will be a big milestone for me. Just cant wait to get it over with.

essie--- I hope the 16th comes and goes fast for you!!! I can understand getting past a milestone :thumbup:


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> timsogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornish said:
> 
> 
> Lexi so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: for you.
> 
> So is week 13 or 14 tge second tri? I'm so unsure! Now I've been put forward to feb I hope you don't mind me hanging around, now due feb.
> 
> Just bk from a few days away and more tired now! Did lots of walking and bk and legs are complaining for sure!!!x
> 
> I am now due 2/27/11 and they let me stay!!! :happydance: conrats!Click to expand...
> 
> I am now the 1st from the 6th to start off. I want to be a day early and have it on 29/2/12 leap year!!! I wonder if any of us will have the leap year baby? xClick to expand...

I would love a little leap baby :winkwink:


----------



## ttclou25

Morning - is anyone doing anything nice this bank holiday!? Im at work, best place for me really as it makes the day go quicker so i think less about pg'cy. Plus in my work have plenty to keep me occupied with brideszillas lol... Hope everyone is ok x:kiss:


----------



## suffolksarah

Morning, have fun at work TTCLOU. I am house sitting today for friends of the family i work for (as a nanny) Its a massive house, but a little spooky! i am a little worried as i house sat there at xmas, and it was while i was there i found out that i had mc'ed. but they are gonna pay me £140 for staying in there house for 6 nights, eating there food, using the electric etc and its only 2 mins to my work rather than 30 mins. Gonna put the money in my 'Baby bits' account! Every bit will help!!!

Happy bank holiday uk people!!! xxx Happy monday to the rest!!! xx


----------



## timsogirl

wow Sarah--- lucky you!!! I would love that gig :thumbup: enjoy!

Lou- bridezillas??? what do you do? sounds fun!!!

Well ladies for the first time EVER I have made it to the second trimester :happydance: I can hardly believe it. Today is a special day for me and baby.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Cornish

Happy bank holiday. 
Congrats on the milestone, hope the second tri sails by, well not too quickly!

SS, I love house sitting, think it's nice to be somewhere diff, kind of like a holiday!

Lou-what do you do?!?!

Well I've been to the gardening centre, the park with ds and now watching incredibles with ds. A lovely chilled bank holiday before oh goes bk to work and ds starts pre school!xx


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Wow! I send my laptop to get serviced and there are 3 pages to catch up on! 

Congrats on the triplets, pink! That's amazing! 

Well I went to labor & delivery this morning for a 3 week persistent migraine. GOT TO HEAR THE HB FOR THE FIRST TIME!!! :D It's in the 150's. Didn't get and exact reading cause she just checked to make sure it was there. But it's there and everything's going great so far! (other than the migraines) I'm finally 13 weeks :)

Has anyone heard if it's really safe to have hydrocodone during pregnancy? They gave me 2 percocet. It got rid of my migraine, but I'm a little freaked about the thought of my baby being stoned. I know I sure was floaty-feeling. 

Well, we didn't get home until 3am so my OH called off work, as did I. I work graveyard shift and had to go to L&D instead of work. We're gonna spend a day relaxing together.

Hope everyone has a blessed day! Be safe! :hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

Go- congrats on 13 weeks & HB!!! I hope you are getting some rest today... I have never heard how safe it is for you to take painkillers while preg... I just know how my DOC would refuse to let me take ANYTHING except tylenol in the 1st tri... I know allergy meds causes problems with the enamel on babys teeth when taken in the first tri. But I also had a friend who was addicted to hydro & took it her ENTIRE preg :nope:... although there were some slight complications, her daughter is 7 now and healthy... so I think one or two should be just fine... especially since the doc gave to you :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies just checking in and hope you all had a great weekend :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Great news on scan and hb brandi, what did they suggest for headaches other than medicine? Mine are killing me!x


----------



## essie0828

Congrats on 2nd tri timsogirl :hugs: 

Gobrandi, congrats on hearing the hb hun, and dont worry about the hydrocodone. Docs use it alot in pregnancy, they just dont want ya taking it long term. Although I have also heard of addicts taking it all during pregnancy and having mostly healthy babies. 

Well I have been playing with my doppler again ;) I can find the hb within seconds now and its easier to hear. Its higher up on my tummy than last week so I guess the lil thing is growing. I love hearing that sound so much I made a recording so I can hear it whenever I want without harassing bubs to much. 13 weeks 2moro!!! When I get through this week Ill be in the 2nd tri..oooh cant wait. Work starts tonight so mabey the week will fly by ;) Have a good day girls, and happy holiday to all the ladies on bank holiday :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Cornish try a cold pack or 2. I get headaches often and i freeze em out. I put one cold pack (those gel reusable ones) across my forehead and temples then one across the back of my head near my neck. Its a wonderful relief and has kept me from taking any meds, im to scared to even take tylenol this time.


----------



## addy1

GoBrandi, don't worry about the meds. I know doctors would prefer we take nothing, but sometimes you have to. No different than if you needed to be on antibiotics for an infection. If the symptoms are worse , (like having a persistent migraine) than the risks of taking the meds, it is worth it. Hope you now have some relief!

Happy 2nd tri to those of you there! What a great feeling!:happydance:

Can someone fill me in....what is Bank Holiday??:shrug:

I've also made all the changes to the front page. Take a look if you haven't to make sure your date is correct:flower:.


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Cornish said:


> Great news on scan and hb brandi, what did they suggest for headaches other than medicine? Mine are killing me!x

They said to try a warm bath, low light and maybe some soothing music to take your mind off of things. If that doesn't work, try a can of coke. Caffeen can sometimes make the blood flow better. Especially if you don't drink it much. Try taking a nap because fatigue can cause headaches aswell. As a last resort, try extra strength tylonol. NO tylonol PM. 

Other than that, if you have a headache persisting more than 3 days, head to L&D and they'll call your doc.

Anyone know anything about the myth/truth surrounding gender prediction with the heart rate? My mom is swearing it's a girl and I'd really like to start buying stuff! lol


----------



## Glowstar

Hi addy, can you add me to front page please.....EDD is 29th March xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Timsogirl..:yipee: so pleased you made it to 2nd tri :hugs:

Good to see everyone less worried as you are all passing personal milestones :happydance:

I'm on the exercise wagon to take my mind off both losses :wacko:

Love to all 

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for advice ladies, I'll give some of them a go as woken once again with a headache! Brandi, I've no idea what those meds are but may ring my midwife as had headaches for about a month now, along with weak legs and a few other symptoms.

Essie, congrats on week 13, you need a ticker so I can keep up with everyone!

Bank holidays are Public holidays in the uk and Ireland, most places close or if you have to work you can get paid extra-although not always!

Andrea, how's the whatever wagon treating you?xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Afternoon! :kiss:

Congrats everyone on all the scans, heartbeats and hitting 2nd trimester! Im sooooo jelous, I cant wait to get to 12 weeks I keep telling myself ill chill out then but i doubt it still. Wish I could get my doppler to work cant find anything, but have seen bean so know he is there. 

I have a wedding dressing company take a look if your bored lol www.bowshire.co.uk we decorate weddings and its madness busy this time of year dressing up to 15 weddings a weekend :shock:


----------



## timsogirl

addy1 said:


> GoBrandi, don't worry about the meds. I know doctors would prefer we take nothing, but sometimes you have to. No different than if you needed to be on antibiotics for an infection. If the symptoms are worse , (like having a persistent migraine) than the risks of taking the meds, it is worth it. Hope you now have some relief!
> 
> Happy 2nd tri to those of you there! What a great feeling!:happydance:
> 
> Can someone fill me in....what is Bank Holiday??:shrug:
> 
> I've also made all the changes to the front page. Take a look if you haven't to make sure your date is correct:flower:.

mine is correct--- thanks!


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Cornish- I was thinking as I posted that some of the meds might be different over seas. Tylonol is the number 1 over the counter headache, cold and flu medication used in the US. Idk what the equivalent would be for the UK or Ireland.

My due date it right on the first page. Thank you! And congrats to all of us in the 2nd trimester! I feel so much better now. 7 of my 9 mcs were in the 1st tri.

Hope you're all having a great day! :)


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies--- just got back from my doc appt. I didn't get a scan & don't get another scan until 20 weeks :nope: She said I am not considered high risk anymore so I just get the normal stuff.. thats good news for sure, but you know we all want that SCAN!!! I did get to hear that sweet sweet heartbeat :thumbup: & everything else looks great. I have one more visit between now and the gender scan.... how exciting...

@Never- I think the exercise wagon is a good idea. I did that with both of my losses-- something about it just makes you feel stronger. You are still in my thoughts & prayers...

everyone else- I hope all is well for you on this tuesday :) Today is mine & Tim's (hubby) 2 year anniversary :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

Happy anniversary Timsogirl, you doing anything special?

Who is going to find out the sex? i am undecieded, my other half wants to for sure, but i kind of want the surprise, but i dont know!!!

My doppler replacement hasnt shown up yet, Grrrrrrrr! thats neally a week i have been without one, i tell you thay are addictive, cant wait for it to come back!!!

Getting little cramps today, in overy area, they are like little stabbing pains like someone has stabbed me with a needle, they last no more than a second, not that painfull to worry about. Anyone else getting this???

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Timsogirl.....Happy Anniversary!!

NSN - :hugs::hugs::flower:

Sarah, I am getting those kind of pains too :winkwink: I think they are just growing/stretching pains. I'll be interested to know if mine is related to my cyst on Thursday :winkwink:


----------



## addy1

Hi Girls!

Good for you NSN for exercising. :hugs:to you!

Glowstar, I added your due date:)

Happy Anniversary Timsogirl!

Sarah, hope your new doppler shows up soon:)

AFM, my m/s came back with a vengence! I am such a weirdo....I hate when I have it, and worry when I don't:wacko:. I think I will feel better after my next scan...then my m/s can bugger off for good:)

Hope everyone else is feeling well! I started back t work this week and am so tired! Not sure how I will last the week!


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies, 
Who asked about finding out? I'm sure I read it on here but can't find it now! I'm for sure finding out! End OCT is our next scan!!!

That wedding dressing company is gorgeous! Spent ages on it yesterday!

Hope that pesky Doppler arrives SS!

I'm def getting aches and pains, putting it down to round ligament pain as baby stetches my womb out of the pubic area and into a bump!

Did you do anything nice for your anniversary?

Sorry the ms is bk addy, and work too! Do you work in a school? When is your next scan?
Xxx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Happy anniversary Timsogirl, you doing anything special?
> 
> Who is going to find out the sex? i am undecieded, my other half wants to for sure, but i kind of want the surprise, but i dont know!!!
> 
> My doppler replacement hasnt shown up yet, Grrrrrrrr! thats neally a week i have been without one, i tell you thay are addictive, cant wait for it to come back!!!
> 
> Getting little cramps today, in overy area, they are like little stabbing pains like someone has stabbed me with a needle, they last no more than a second, not that painfull to worry about. Anyone else getting this???
> 
> xxx

thanks!! I got a dozen long stemmed roses delivered to my office & we had pizza and a movie at home. we are headed to the beach this weekend :)

I have all kinds of little pains down there off an on- I have learned not to worry as I know its growing and stretching, however in the beginning every pain freaked me out :wacko:


----------



## timsogirl

oh & I am DEF going to find out the sex... for one reason and one reason only... TO SHOP!! :thumbup: hahaha

My doc refuses to do the gender scan until 20 weeks :cry: BUT I have found a local college that does them for free at 16 weeks for training purposes :happydance:

I am scheduled for Sept 14th!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Worried....... my oh just phoned to say i have a letter from great ormands street hospital. I bet they are my down syndrome results. At the scan they said i looked low risk, but the blood test tells you the real chance. Please please. Please may it be okay! Will find out when i get home at 7pm! Xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

no doppler in the post today either! grrrrr.


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Worried....... my oh just phoned to say i have a letter from great ormands street hospital. I bet they are my down syndrome results. At the scan they said i looked low risk, but the blood test tells you the real chance. Please please. Please may it be okay! Will find out when i get home at 7pm! Xxxx

praying for ya hun. the Nurse called me with mine a few weeks back- I was so nervous. I am 32 and mine was 1 in 7700. she said that was well above avg for my age... so it did help my nerves...

all these test really are nerve racking... my next one is Sept 16th for spinabifida.. scary!


----------



## Cornish

SS, thinking of you hun, sure it's your news that all is great. 
A free scan! I would live one! Where are these training places!!!xx


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Morning ladies,
> Who asked about finding out? I'm sure I read it on here but can't find it now! I'm for sure finding out! End OCT is our next scan!!!
> 
> That wedding dressing company is gorgeous! Spent ages on it yesterday!
> 
> Hope that pesky Doppler arrives SS!
> 
> I'm def getting aches and pains, putting it down to round ligament pain as baby stetches my womb out of the pubic area and into a bump!
> 
> Did you do anything nice for your anniversary?
> 
> Sorry the ms is bk addy, and work too! Do you work in a school? When is your next scan?
> Xxx

nothing too special--- we are headed to the beach Friday and I am very excited to get some baby bump photos on the beach :happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> SS, thinking of you hun, sure it's your news that all is great.
> A free scan! I would live one! Where are these training places!!!xx

colleges mostly... check around. I am getting mine at virginia college. Any place that offers certification for ultrasound techs I bet would do it!


----------



## suffolksarah

Just thought i would quickly update...........................Got my Downs syndrome result, we are low risk with 1 in 7400, so i am pleased with that (i am 31). 

really achey today, all my sides and ribs ache, things must be moving!!!

Hope your all okay? xxx


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Suffolk & timsogirl - congrats on the test results! :) I'm glad I don't have to worry about that stuff yet. I'm only 22.

Went to the ER today after work. Been having pains in my lower back/hip. Found out my sciatica is pintched. Yay for a painful pregnancy! The pain makes you appreciate it that much more, I guess. :|

As for the gender, I'm DEFINITELY going to find out! Mostly to buy stuff. I hate green and yellow on a baby lol I wanna know for sure! I think the next appointment 4 weeks after the 7th is when I'll find out for sure.

My OH and I roommate with his little sister and her OH. They just found out yesterday that they're having a girl. She's almost exactly 4 weeks ahead of me! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their hump day! :flower:


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Also, Suffolk - praying for your :mail:!


----------



## Glowstar

Awww so pleased with those great DS results!!! I decided to skip the test this time as I was high risk for spina bifada when I was last pregnant at 27. 7 Scans later all they could say was everything appears ok!! Stressed me out no end.....plus with my age my midwife said would prob be high risk anyway. 

Off for my scan in a bit xx


----------



## suffolksarah

hope your scan goes well Glow, dont forget to post pics of your lil one!! xx


----------



## Cornish

Glad you had good results SS. Good luck with scan glowstar, I so wish I was having another one :(


----------



## Glowstar

Quick update: baby glowie measuring perfect, wriggling and waving! Will post pic later xx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Just thought i would quickly update...........................Got my Downs syndrome result, we are low risk with 1 in 7400, so i am pleased with that (i am 31).
> 
> really achey today, all my sides and ribs ache, things must be moving!!!
> 
> Hope your all okay? xxx

great results!!!! the age factor does increase the risk but ds or spinabifida is prone in any preg which is why they test... younger ladies def have a lower chance tho. So glad you can rest easy now missy!!! :happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

great news about baby Glowie!!! can't wait to see those pics!!! :happydance:

happy thursday ladies!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Here's baby Glowie...measuring 1 day ahead :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_60778139-B501-9067-95C1-3FF482F275EA.jpg


----------



## timsogirl

oh HOW PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

Fantastic Glowie, lovely pic!!! So glad everything went well. xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Fab picture hun, looks really clear!

have my 7th scan tomorrow..i promised dh i would stop after this one as i have 12 week nhs one next week then somehow i need to just believe its there!


----------



## suffolksarah

Grrrrrrr..... I am cross. My doppler still hasnt come, ebay company not returning my emails, thinking i may not get my replacement. xxxx


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls :)

Sarah glad you got good DS results :hugs: and sorry you haven't got your doppler. I would be angry as well, sometimes ebay can be a drag. Im out of gel for my doppler so im gonna have to wait a few days to hear baby again :( but my friend is a rad tech and she promised to swipe me some gel from the hospital where she works. Yay! Freebie.

Glowstar thats soooo freakin cute, awesome pic. Its so cool when you get to see them move isnt it. Congrats on the fab scan.

Cornish, I agree, I do need a ticker but im doing all my B&B via my phone and I cant load one :( But im 14 weeks next tues, Yay!! Second trimester here I come.

lou goodluck on your scan 2moro, cant wait to see pics :hugs:
Afm, Dh and I have had horriable colds :( cant sleep much and have to work till sunday, ughh just cant wait for this to pass.


----------



## essie0828

Btw DH came home with a Beautiful car seat yesterday :) It was given to him by a friend at work and has hardly been used. Its an Eddie Bauer edition. Freebie! Although if we have a baby boy he may be a little disapointed as its brown with pink trim, but I figure we will use it anyway :) I have most all of the big stuff for baby, now I just need to know the sex to get clothes ;)


----------



## Cornish

What a beauty picture GS! You must be so happy. 
Ttc-good luck today.xx

SS, eBay is great but can suck sometimes! I'm sure it's on it's way to you. 

Essie, you are exactly a week behind me, you'll be easier to track now as I'll look at my ticker! Car seat sounds awesome. We need to know sex too to buy rest of stuff, getting bored of White babygrows as have draws if them now!

Ladies in uk, make sure you get your bounty magazine from midwife, at the front is a voucher for a free ok of nappies. And if you get your bounty pk from sainsbury rather than boots you get £5 off their clothing. 


I heard babys hb yesterday, lovely steph from bnb sent me a Doppler to borrow. Hb was 152 and super easy to find. So happy as 20 week scan is miles away (how did I cope with 1st pregnancy?) bump is growing for sure but does go down so I think baby can still hide well in there. 
Have a wonderful weekend ladies.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for free stuff Essie x

Cornish, I've got my voucher, plus another one for £1 off buggies from emmas diary. I've got a little pile going now lol!!


----------



## Glowstar

Lou, good luck with your scan xx


----------



## beadyeyes

I'm terrified. I have a scan in a couple of hours due to spotting a tiny amount of red. It's an IVF pregnancy too :( I have already had a scan at 7+5 and it was fine but I still can't relax. :(


----------



## Cornish

Hope all is ok beady.x


----------



## suffolksarah

hope your scans went well beady and ttclou, any pics to post?

I havent collected my 2nd bounty pack, but will get it from sainsburys, thanks for the tip! also need to do Emmas diary and cow and gate, as they give free stuff too! I may well wait to 20 weeks though.

My friend is giving me a maxi cosi car seat, which is black with red heart piping, which is a bit girly, but ebay sells new covers for about £10, so think i will do that.

Asda have a baby event on at the moment, and have a cute vibrating baby rocker for £15, which i thought was a bargain! my OH wouldnt let me buy it though, as its still early! I want to spend spend spend though!!!! 

Hope you are all having a good weekend? I am babysitting tonight for the kids i look after, they are coming over to where i am housesitting for a sleepover, so we have lots of chocolate, gonna order in a pizza and watch films in our PJs!!! I hope they sleep well, or it will put my oh off children, before we have ours!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## addy1

Good luck with your scan today Beady and ttcLou, will check back later to see how it went:hugs:.

That's great about the free carseat! If baby is a boy, he won't notice;)

Sarah, sorry your doppler has still not come....hopefully this week! Good luck with your sleepover tonight!

The only big purchase I need to make, is a new stroller. I am getting one that you can add a second seat. DD will be 3, but there are still times when I want her to be strapped into a seat.....walking to the park, in the mall etc. I think I know which one I want, just going to wait a bit before making the big purchase. I HATE my Graco, so will be happy to get rid of it! If this baby is a girl, I will be set as they will be born the same time of the year. So all of DD's clothes will fit the new baby perfectly! I think I will start stocking up on diapers though! 

Is everyone finding out what they are having?? I think this time we are staying on Team :yellow: We found out last time, so would be nice to not find out this time:)


----------



## ttclou25

So scan went well :happydance:- could see eye socket and fingers when they did a close up was lovely. Ive got to chill and realise its actually happening. Evening sickness started a few days ago and is bloody awful, i thought my symtoms would ease up not start at this time. Im out with friends tomorrow and somehow got to get around the why im not drinking, let alone why I want to go home at 9pm as im usually in bed at this time! 

https://s4.postimage.org/2z6sxzqp0/IMG_0490.jpg


----------



## Cornish

Wonderful pic, glad all went well.xxx


----------



## Novbaby08

I'm due March 26th :)


----------



## suffolksarah

ttclou, fab scan picture!!!:happydance: not so good on the evening sickness, but i am sure it wont last long!!!

Welcome Novbaby!:flower:

well sleepover went well, kids went to sleep at 8 and woke up at 6.30, but went downstairs and turned on the tv, so i have only just got up. x


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for a great scan Lou xx


----------



## addy1

Great scan Lou! What a cute little babe you have there! (I can't wait until mine on the 20th!!)

Glad your sleepover went well Sarah!

Welcome Novbaby! How have you been feeling??


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls.

Having a crap day today, I have had some more spotting and cramping thru the night :( Im trying to be calm as I have listened to babys heartbeat several times thru the night and everything seems fine. Hb is staying in the 160's and baby is moving. Its still scary tho, but im soo glad that I have been able to listen in. So for a remedy I have hit the couch and am laying about today until this stops. Thats what my doc advised me to do last time this happened. I have an appt booked for Sept 13, hope they can tell me everything is ok. Im a little worried about cervix problems as I had to be manually dilated when I lost my first baby @ 16 w. I remember that it was a last resort because my body didnt respond to the induction and the baby was large. Sorry for the worried rant ladies, but im closing in on 14w and im getting nervous because of the loss at 16w. I gotta try to get my head around the fact that this is a different pregnancy and will have a different outcome. But easier said than done huh girls? Lots of love to you all :hugs: 

Btw lou, beautiful scan dear :) and sorry about the ms. Your hitting the hormone peak and hopefully it will subside soon. Good sign that baby is right on track :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lou...fab scan pic

Beady...how was your scan?

Essie...I know it's hard hun...keep resting and drinking fluids as dehydration can cause cramping too. Sending you big hugs :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else...more stalking than posting but I am still following the thread :flower:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Beady, how was your scan? 

Sorry you are having more spotting essie. At your last ultrasound, could they tell why? I know there can be several reasons for bleeds during pregnancy, so hopefully they can tell you at your next scan. Do you have another one booked? Glad you are taking it easy though. Like NSN said, drink plenty of water. 

Good to hear from you NSN! How is your workout plan going? 

AFM, I still throwing up. Had a couple days off, so I really got thinking it was over....boy was I wrong! Maybe this week will be the week!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...happy :sick: :winkwink:

Scales tell me nada...but I started off only able to do 7 mins straight oin the XTrainer and after a week...I can do 13 mins..small steps as I hate exercising. |First day back at work after nine weeks off and usual questions of 'had a good summer?' and I have face ache from trying to put a fake smile on :shrug:

GS...10 weeks hun...WTG :happydance: and love the scan pic.

Oh, we are also trying again once AF has been and gone again...no OPK's, tempping etc...just good old fashioned DTD when we want without pressure :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

nsn - good plan going au natural with ttc - this is how i got where i am now. had the ivf in in april, lost that baby and thought right thats me shitter i cant be arsed with injections and going through that again but boom next month relaxed au natural no pee sticks nothing. 

Addy - Even though i have sickness im glad im not being sick - you poor thing, keep your fluids up though!

Essie - oh hunni its crap, but its what at lot of pg ladies have so try not to fret too much (easier said than done) Drink TONS of water like everyone says!! I find my cm starts to go darker beige when im dehydrated.


----------



## addy1

Sorry....seems like all I do is post on how I continue to be :sick:! I definately do not have it as bad as some, so I should not complain:) 

NSN, Good luck with everything. Has AF returned yet, or are you still waiting? Mine was about 5 weeks. We got pregnant the very next cycle. You are going to have so much :dust: heading your way from all the gals here:) Keep up the great work with exercising, keep taking those vitamins and have a glass of wine every now and then:winkwink:

Thanks Lou....am trying to drink as much water as I can....I had to eat breakfast three times this morning as the first two didn't stay in too long!! LOL. 

One week until my prenatal checkup! Looking so forward to hearing LO's hb!! (I am not as lucky as some of you with doppler's!!LOL)


----------



## Glowstar

Essie :hugs: try not to worry....here's me saying that when I know that's impossible. Sure Bubba is fine though :hugs:

NSN - I feel pregnant without AF but your approach of going with the flow sounds like a good plan :thumbup: I hope it happens for you soon :kiss:

:hugs: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Essie :hugs: glad you are resting up. How does dehydration cause cramps?? I've heard lots of people say it but just wandered how?!? Addy sorry for vomitting and sickness, not pleasant! I'm def gaining a lot more weight since my nausea left which is my issue-food, food, food!!!

I have a horrid head cold at the mo and feel shitty. Oh is being a lazy git, I can't stop sneezing and have now come to bed to stop myself washing dishes!

Found hb today at 159! Yay!xxx


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies-- we made it back from the beach late last night... glad to see everyone doing well.

great scan Lou!!! & welcome Novbaby :hugs:

Essie I hope you get some rest and feel better soon...

hi to everyone else :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

Essie, how are you?x


----------



## ttclou25

What dopplers has everyone got now - mine is 3mhz and i dont know which is best 2mhz or 3mhz - i cant find blooming heartbeat, i have a go before each scan cant find anything then see it all fine on scan so its all there - i find alot more noise to the left it makes so much noise like swimming and scratching without moving the thing - if i do the same to right nothing - Is this it moving do you think?:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Right found this may have answered my question:
All baby heart monitors designed for fetal heartbeat monitoring is equipped with either a 2 or 3mghz probe. With a 2mghz probe the beam is narrow and direct which helps it penetrate deeper (3-5cm compared to 1-2cm 3mhhz) and find the fetal heartbeat earlier than 3mghz dopplers


----------



## Cornish

That could indeed explain it Lou. I have no idea what I'm using it as steph from another thread let me borrow it. I do have to push a bit though and baby does tend to swim away after a min or so-prob from me prodding it! I always find it just above pubic bone and sometimes slightly to one side.xx


----------



## ttclou25

WHOOOOOOO HOOOOO - I filled my bladder up and watched some you Tube videos and I wasnt going low enough - Sure Enough one beautiful heartbeat 160bpm :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now I need DH to hide it as i want to listen all day and worried how often i should hear it.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lou..that was how I caught with Furry...just chilled out without testing anything so hopefully I can do that again :shrug: congrats on hearing the HB at last :cloud9:

Addy...no AF yet, only had the op two weeks ago, last time I had a 30 day cycle after op so looking at at least two weeks tomorrow :hugs:

GS...I think I'd honestly crap myself if we caught straight off :haha: but I believe if it's meant to be...it will...look at you :hugs:

Cornish..:hugs: not sure, think it's to do with the muscles but not totally sur...fab HB for you too :cloud9:

Timsogirl...welcome back :flower: love the avatar :hugs:

:hi: novbaby

Essie....I hope you're ok :hugs: getting worried about you :hugs:

Lexi..hope you're still hanging in there too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Glad you found it!xxx


----------



## timsogirl

I am soooo jealous of all of you getting to hear the hb whenever you want!
:brat:

I seriously considered gettin one but my hubs and my bestie both agree that I am way to obsessive and will, well... OBSESS! :haha: so I am living viacriously thru all of you! :shrug: On a brighter note I am looking forward to the next few weeks... finding out gender on the 14th & I hear that starting at week 16 I may be able to feel baby moving :happydance::happydance:

Nothing would make me HAPPIER!!!

How is everyone's bumps coming along? As you can all see I have a proper bump and I am loving it!!!!!!!! lets see those bumps ladies :winkwink:


----------



## lexi374

I'm hanging in there nsn! :thumbup:

Just about anyway.........

After a very emotional week, ive been back at work since Thursday and have just had to get on with it, we are really busy so i guess that helps. Still waiting for my appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic.... just want some answers... feeling very frustrated. :growlmad:

Anyway am still checking on you ladies even if i dont post, glad every1 is doing ok, essie im sure you'll be fine take care and rest xxx :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls. 

Thank you all so much for the concern, it really is heart warming :hugs: 
Im still having trouble :( spotting tapered off yesterday but has returned today and is a bit more heavy. No bright red bleeding as of yet but damn this is scary. Been listening to the hb twice a day since I have been spotting and have heard it every time. Im thankful for that but still scared that this isnt stopping. I also woke up sick this am and had to vomit. Havent done that in weeks and Im almost convinced it was some veggies I ate from a store bought veggie platter. Hubby ate some as well and is a bit sick today. Im hoping that the force of vomiting is what caused the increased spotting and not some kind of bacteria on those veggies. Im back in bed today and thinking of calling off work tonight. :( If things get any worse im gonna head to the ER tonight. I really hope baby is ok in there. 
NSN :hugs: miss ya 
timsogirl, beautiful beach bump pics ;)
lou, wtg on finding the hb dear. It gets totally addictive.
addy, cornish, and everyone else :hugs: and thanks again for all the well wishes


----------



## addy1

Essie, so sorry you are going through this. It is probably a good idea to miss work and just rest. Glad you have your doppler to reassure you that everything is alright. When is your next appointment? Can you maybe make one sooner to try and get some answers as to why you are spotting? 

Lexi, good to hear from you. Still thinking of and praying for you:hugs:

Tims, can't believe you are finding out in a couple weeks! How exciting!! I remember when we found out with DD! It is so much fun planning and shopping!!
Your bump is adorable!

Glad you found the HB Lou!! How exciting!!

Has anyone heard from Beady yet?? She had her scan a couple days ago.

Cornish, NSN, Sarah and everyone else, hope you are having a great day!!

Puked twice again today......at least I have a sense of humour about it!! LOL:sick:


----------



## Cornish

Tom, that avatar is gorgeous, you must have been freezing! My bump pics are on my journal if you fancy a peek! It's not as cute as yours though and def more whale like!!! 

Essie, I'm sure the extra pressure from vomitting could have brought the spotting bk, did you get given a reason for it though? Hope resting clears it all up and glad hb is easy to find.

Lexi, lovely to hear from you and glad work is helping. Hope you get that appt through.

Sorry you're still vomitting addy!

Afm, today is my due date and I'm emotional as hell with a cold on top. Poor ds is coping with me well so far as we are on the sofa in a blanket!
Love to all.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Essie, agree with others rest up until it stops but sounds like bubba is fine x

Hi lexi and NSN xx

Yay for finding the heartbeat Lou, it's so addictive!! 

I'm a lime today!!


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Tom, that avatar is gorgeous, you must have been freezing! My bump pics are on my journal if you fancy a peek! It's not as cute as yours though and def more whale like!!!
> 
> Essie, I'm sure the extra pressure from vomitting could have brought the spotting bk, did you get given a reason for it though? Hope resting clears it all up and glad hb is easy to find.
> 
> Lexi, lovely to hear from you and glad work is helping. Hope you get that appt through.
> 
> Sorry you're still vomitting addy!
> 
> Afm, today is my due date and I'm emotional as hell with a cold on top. Poor ds is coping with me well so far as we are on the sofa in a blanket!
> Love to all.xxx



thanks girl- I was in florida-- it was like 80 degress. so I was very comfy :) I saw your bump- VERY cute! love it! I posted a few more from the beach to my journal as well. I am praying for your peace today- I think you are smart to mourn and relax rather than push thru as if nothing was happening. Its a huge deal! :winkwink:


----------



## timsogirl

Glowstar said:


> Essie, agree with others rest up until it stops but sounds like bubba is fine x
> 
> Hi lexi and NSN xx
> 
> Yay for finding the heartbeat Lou, it's so addictive!!
> 
> I'm a lime today!!

CONGRATS on 11 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Hey ladies :)

Spotting has stopped today! Feeling more calm and hoping that this is just something that may happen but will go away without causing harm. I have an appt for next Tuesday and I am gonna ask about this spotting nonsense again. Last time when this happened at 12 weeks he said that it was caused by an "irritiable uterus". Seems a bit like a generic answer but I dont think he could find a real reason because on the u/s there was nothing abnormal. 

Cornish :hugs: for it being your due date and for having a cold dear. I had a cold last week and its just now leaving. Hope you cope well with both.

GS congrats on beng a lime :)

addy sorry you are still puking hun :hugs: 

NSN hope that you catch as soon as your ready :) Dh and I caught this one while NTNP. I totally blocked out the thoughts of ttc and poas and bam I was pukin before I even suspected that I was pregnant. Something really does happen in your body when you just let go....human physiology is soo odd. 
lexi :hugs: hope you get some answers dear


----------



## Diet_Coke

I'm 12 weeks!! Yippee!! Heard baby's HB on the doppler yesterday too. Very happy.


----------



## Cornish

Great news essie, keep on resting!xx
Congrats on 11 and 12 weeks. Hearing the hb is awesome isn't it! 
I've just planted an apple tree that we bought for our baby bk in feb, was amazing as as soon as I planted it a gaP opened up in the grey sky and tge sun shone through (got a pic in my journal). Feeling happier now :)


----------



## timsogirl

Diet_Coke said:


> I'm 12 weeks!! Yippee!! Heard baby's HB on the doppler yesterday too. Very happy.

woo hoo- 2nd tri here you come!!! congrats- Its such a great feeling!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone. I have been lurking, but not posting as I have really been battling awful MS.

I am so so sorry for everyone who has experienced another loss. xxxx

Today I have my 12 week scan. After the my loss in February I was expecting to see another empty space. Only this time there was something there! everything looking fine and I have been put forward by 3 days, so I am now 12=6 and due on 16th March.

Here's baby

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/seathreepeeo/009-1.jpg


----------



## Glowstar

How weird was wondering where you were Sea!!!
Lovely scan pic :kiss: hope the MS starts to ease up soon.

Essie - glad the spotting has stopped :hugs:

Diet Coke - Happy 12 weeks :hugs:

Cornish - planting a tree is a lovely thing to do :hugs:

Here;s my 11 week bump pic

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_7142D727-3FF2-315B-928E-CE72F2CA4B5E.jpg


----------



## ttclou25

oh wow i love all the pics!!! So pleased your scan went well STP:thumbup: and love the belly pic Glowstar, my bump is simular size and we're both 11 weeks. :happydance:

Essie - when you next see Dr def make sure you get some answers that are clear, dont leave your appointment feeling baffled!! hope time goes quick for tues x

Just did my doppler again :wacko: but i filmed it so i can just watch the film and not have to use the doppler so much - babies heart rate was 180bpm - this seems a bit high, but was strong and loud. How high does everyone elses go x


----------



## Glowstar

Oooooo GIRL ALERT!!!!!!!!

Mine was aroiund 166bpm at 9 weeks but now it seems to be a constant 156bpm.....so I'm thinking mine MIGHT be a boy.


----------



## Cornish

Great scan and Beauty bump!
My baby's hb gets up to 160. I recorded it too so as not to disturb baby too often!


----------



## timsogirl

yay for the great 12 week scan pea!!!!

& Love the super cute bump action glowstar~


----------



## addy1

Lovely bump pictures GS, Cornish and Tims!! Mine is starting to slowly poke out!! LoL. I guess it happens faster for #2!

Dietcoke and Sea, good to hear from you both! Glad you are doing well and have great scans/appointments. Sorry you have been feeling so ill Sea! I do not have it as bad as some, but I am definately over puking!! I am ready for the 2nd tri, so hopefully it slows down. Are you starting to get some relief?:sick:

Essie, so happy your spotting has stopped and hoping you get some answers at your next appointment. :hugs:

Lou, good idea for taping the hb!! Now you can listen to it whenever you want!

I've had two days off from my m/s so feeling good! Hoping this lasts longer than the normal two days!

NSN & Lexi :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

id be interested to find out if the heartbeat does mean anything - i wonder If i am having a girl and if Glowstar youll have a boy. Whos finding out and whos waiting until the day??? Has anyone got names ready too??


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi girls, Hope we are all okay.
I just picked up my new doppler from the post office, and found hb straight away. After not being able to hear it for the past 2 weeks, i can tell you it was a relief!!! I ordered one from a different company on Ebay, as the guy who sold me the wronbg onbe, hasn't got in contact or anything, no doppler or refund. So gonna complain through Ebay about him!
I had to read back and make nots of what you have all been up to as i havent posted for a couple of days.,

Well here goes......

TTclou, glad you found Hb :happydance: its such a great sound!!

Nsn and lexi, hope your both doing Okay and slowly healing. :hugs:

Timso, Nice bump pic, i still have bloat, no bump yet. Mainly on top of my belly button, not sure what thats about?

Essie, So glad the spotting?cramping has stopped. I had cramping the other day, all pulling and streching it felt asif someone was attacking me with pins! Woke me up at 2 am and was on off all day!

Cornish, I hope yesterday went okay. I found i was dreading the date mine should have been born, but after i got through it, i seemed to relax. I had a quick peep at your journal, i ordered one of those angels you have. I have a blue xmas one, as baby left us at xmas time. I now have it under my pillow, with a little prayer inside, asing this baby to be healthy an our forever baby.

Have to go now, write ypou the rest of you later xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - Ive just been reading online about spotting and at around 12 weeks they do say it can be down to the placenta taking over, sometimes if its low it can rub and cause spotting, Im not sure how far gone you are. Ive been just looking myself as just been to loo and small amount of beige/brown cm, god its depressing stuff!!


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Hi girls, Hope we are all okay.
> I just picked up my new doppler from the post office, and found hb straight away. After not being able to hear it for the past 2 weeks, i can tell you it was a relief!!! I ordered one from a different company on Ebay, as the guy who sold me the wronbg onbe, hasn't got in contact or anything, no doppler or refund. So gonna complain through Ebay about him!
> I had to read back and make nots of what you have all been up to as i havent posted for a couple of days.,
> 
> Well here goes......
> 
> TTclou, glad you found Hb :happydance: its such a great sound!!
> 
> Nsn and lexi, hope your both doing Okay and slowly healing. :hugs:
> 
> Timso, Nice bump pic, i still have bloat, no bump yet. Mainly on top of my belly button, not sure what thats about?
> 
> Essie, So glad the spotting?cramping has stopped. I had cramping the other day, all pulling and streching it felt asif someone was attacking me with pins! Woke me up at 2 am and was on off all day!
> 
> Cornish, I hope yesterday went okay. I found i was dreading the date mine should have been born, but after i got through it, i seemed to relax. I had a quick peep at your journal, i ordered one of those angels you have. I have a blue xmas one, as baby left us at xmas time. I now have it under my pillow, with a little prayer inside, asing this baby to be healthy an our forever baby.
> 
> Have to go now, write ypou the rest of you later xxxx

happy 15 weeks love!!! I remember the bloat and sometimes still get it which makes my bump appear larger... my doc showed me where my bump started & ended... top of the pubic bone to right under the belly button. & when its not bloat it will be really hard & tight especially when you are standing! :) I am so excited to really be showing :happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

ttclou25 said:


> id be interested to find out if the heartbeat does mean anything - i wonder If i am having a girl and if Glowstar youll have a boy. Whos finding out and whos waiting until the day??? Has anyone got names ready too??

I have heard lots of tales about the rate of hb with high hb rate being a girl but I dunno if I believe it...

I have these names...

girl:: Scarlett James or Parker Dane
boy:: Oliver Dane, Parker Dane, or Davis Dane


Parker is my maiden name and Dane & James are my dad & grandfathers names.


----------



## suffolksarah

Sorry, my friend came to pick me up, as we had lunch out, so had to hurry off the computer!
I will carry on.........

Dietcoke, 12 weeks :happydance:

sea3po, cute pic, congratulations, it looks asif its dring out of a beaker in the photo!!

Glow, good bump! as i said earlier mine is still bloat! I want real bump!!!

Addy, hope the MS ends soon!

Ummm, I think thats all, if i ha missed anyone sorry and hope your doing okay?

Midwife appointment next wednesday, and then i am telking my bosses, a little scared about what they will say, as i will have to leave them to look after their own kids for a while! Which they find difficult!!:wacko:

Better do some ironing quickly, before i have to collect them from school!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ttclou25

.


----------



## ttclou25

timsogirl said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> id be interested to find out if the heartbeat does mean anything - i wonder If i am having a girl and if Glowstar youll have a boy. Whos finding out and whos waiting until the day??? Has anyone got names ready too??
> 
> I have heard lots of tales about the rate of hb with high hb rate being a girl but I dunno if I believe it...
> 
> I have these names...
> 
> girl:: Scarlett James or Parker Dane
> boy:: Oliver Dane, Parker Dane, or Davis Dane
> 
> 
> Parker is my maiden name and Dane & James are my dad & grandfathers names.Click to expand...

I like oliver for a boy but its already taken in our family - im the youngest in so all the best names have been taken im really struggling with boys names, i find girls names easier. 

I like for a boy: Alexander, George, Oliver, Sebi, William and Ethan - all gone except the last one

i like for a girl: Lottie, Bella, Maisy, Arabella, Lily as a middle name,


----------



## Glowstar

I've only picked a girls name and it's Heidi. Seriously stuck for boys names :-(


----------



## Cornish

SS thanks, it was a hard day but I am feeling happier it's now in the past. The angels of hope are gorgeous aren't they, I ended up with 2, no idea who requested the second one but I think they're great! 
My bump is a lot of bloat! It's a neat little bump in the morning before I pee and then grows over the day! Sure it's water though!!

Lots of lovely names being passed around, I know the frustration of good names being taken in the family, my family is quite large and they have what I class as all the gd names! Don't want to single out anyone by copying their name!!

I had heard the hb theory but two bnb ladies had high hbs and both are expecting boys! I was going for a girl with the hb I got but now I have no idea although 'think' baby is a boy.

Hope all are well.xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow - Heidi is a great name; weve chosen Sophia for a girl..... but i just KNOW this is a boy (unsure why tho haha) and we dont like any boys names at all :(


----------



## Cornish

First timer-is your name kas? Is that short for anything?
I'm also thinking boy but no idea why!!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

lou sorry to hear that your spotting to, Im starting to think that it can be normal and be ok. Im still gonna ask for some info tuesday at my appt. I will be 15 weeks then. 
SS good luck on your midwife appt hun. 
I totally love all the names, and I am stuck for a boys name as well. Makes me think that this baby is a boy because I have had a girls name in mind for sometime.
I have a question about feeling baby move for you gals that have had a baby before. When you first felt movement was it slightly painful, like jolting and quick? Im getting some odd sensations down low in the front of my tummy and I have been doing the doppler when I get them and seems baby moved from the doppler. Anyone else getting odd twinges??


----------



## addy1

Essie, when I first felt my dd move, it was more like flutters. (As if ther was a butterfly in your tummy). It is such a cool feeling. Not painful though...you might be feeling some movement with growing pains.?

Firstimer and GS, we are also stuck for a boys name!! I have no idea and keep picturing usin the hospital not able to leave because we can't decide on a name!! I have had my girls name since I was pregnant last time. I wanted to use it for our daughter, but changed my mind last minute. (Hoping to get to use it this time!!)

Cornish, glad you are feeling better. :hugs:

Sarah, good luck telling your boss! Never an easy thing to do!

Lou and Tims, I really like your name choices! It is such a tough decision!!

Feeling better today....was sick yesterday and it usually comes two days in a row....hoping my m/s is slowing down!! :)


----------



## Glowstar

Well WTF after only having nausea I was sick yesterday 2nd time this week! Nor sure why I've suddenly started puking in week 11! Still feeling sick as a dog :-(


----------



## firsttimer1

Cornish - yep i go by Kas which is my initials :) Or at least it was until i married in June haha - technically i guess i should now be Kad!!! :rofl: But think i'll stick with Kas. 

I lived with 8 pals at uni for a year, and on the last day one of my housemates turns to me and says ''its been a pleaseure living with you Cassandra'' i was like ''kas isnt short for cassandra - my real name is kerry anne!'' He thought i was a Cassandra for a whole year!!!! :rofl:

Glow - thats rubbish your :sick: hun - hope your better soon :)

So far the boys names weve discussed are:

Edward - but we dont like Ed so will hate it when its shortened (maybe Eddie is ok)
George - OH loves it but im* really *not so sure. Bit old fashioned???? 
Oscar - OH loves it but i HATE it so its a no.
Freddie - I quite like it (growing on me) but OH not so sure.

mmm thats it. so no name that we both love :( Boo.


----------



## firsttimer1

PS. ive started a poll vote on the 4 boys names i have in the 'second tri' section - feel free to pop over there and vote :flower:


----------



## suffolksarah

ohhhhh names, let me join in!!!

For girls we have Verity or Hattie.

Boys we both like jacob, but it is very well usd where we are. We both like Walter, but living in suffolk, where people drop the T's it doesnt sound good. i like sebastian and Oscar, but oh hates it. i may be able to sway him on Zach or Isaac, quite like Auther but not sure!

So like the rest of you, girls names easy, boys tricky! 

Hope your all well? Have a good weekend, i may go to Ikea later and look at the baby stuff and meatballs for lunch, Yummy! xx


----------



## Diet_Coke

I had a scan and saw baby jumping all over the screen. Someone told me that means it's a girl. HB was 155bpm which is what we counted on the doppler at home too. I'm also a week ahead of my dates so I changed my lilipie ticker. Anyone any idea how baby could have grown a whole week quicker? I should have been 12 weeks yesterday but I'm 13!!!!


----------



## Cornish

Kas/Kerry, how cool, what do most people call you then? Only wondered as my name is Kassia but I don't see it often. 
SS how was ikea? I just bought tge trifast thing, so handy for ds to tidy up!
DC, glad scan went well. I was put forward at all my scans. It's just because an 'average' baby grows a mm a day which is how they date it, do if baby grows a bit more before being scanned they put you forward. They did it with my ds but then at 20 wk scan he was too little, then he came a week early according to dates!

Loving all the names, I'm so stuck on names!!!xx


----------



## ttclou25

DC - Congrats on scan hun your soooo lucky to be moved forward a week!

Had my 12 week scan today on schedule for dates. Baby all good - Roll on next scan, im off on holiday at 16 weeks so may try and schedule a 16 week scan to find out sex, then when im back ill be 18 weeks and will think about telling people.

Is anyone else keep it quiet for longer than the usual 12 weeks?


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies... I had a busy weekend so its good to get on and see everyone doing well :)

I am at the 4 month mark today! yay :happydance:

I have my gender scan on wed--- three days... I am MEGA impatient!! :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

Cornish said:


> Kas/Kerry, how cool, what do most people call you then? Only wondered as my name is Kassia but I don't see it often.
> SS how was ikea? I just bought tge trifast thing, so handy for ds to tidy up!
> DC, glad scan went well. I was put forward at all my scans. It's just because an 'average' baby grows a mm a day which is how they date it, do if baby grows a bit more before being scanned they put you forward. They did it with my ds but then at 20 wk scan he was too little, then he came a week early according to dates!
> 
> Loving all the names, I'm so stuck on names!!!xx

everyone calls me Kas . . . other than my mum and dad who think kerry anne is perfectly lovely :haha:

Kassia is a lovely name - very unique xxx


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

Diet Coke congrats on the scan hun ;) glad you got put up a week.

Lou congrats on your 12 week scan as well, glad all went well. Im planning on waiting as long as I can to tell my family and plan on telling my boss just after 20 weeks. Although my belly is getting a bit bigger now, I think I can just tell ppl im getting fatter lol. I will most likely have to break the news around thanksgiving as I will be in my hometown and at 25 weeks along ill prolly be pretty round ;) I just dont want my family to worry, my mom is the worst worrywart and I figure I will just keep all the anxiety of PAL to myself and let them enjoy a healthy baby if I can get one here. Plus I kinda like having our little secret to enjoy on our own.

Have an appt booked for tomorrow :) Im not sure if i will be getting a scan but i sure hope so. Hubby and I have been anxious for a bit now, its getting real close to the time our first baby died and well...thats just damn scary. Off to find lunch, hope everyone has a fab day


----------



## addy1

Hi all,

Took today off for my prenatal appointment. I am so nervous....hearing the hb for the first time! 

Congrats Lou and DC on the great ultrasounds! I have mine on the 28th (pushed back from the 20th). I was a little dissapointed when they phoned to switch it, but it is not that long of a wait. 

Happy 4 months Tims! I can't believe you are finding out on Wednesday!! How exciting! 

Cornish, I'm stuck on names too!! Love your names Sarah!

If your duedate has changed, check out the first page and let me know if it is right. I'll change it for you if not!


----------



## essie0828

Timsogirl congrats on the 4 month mark hun :) Almost halfway!


----------



## essie0828

Addy goodluck on your prenatal appointment. Getting to hear the heartbeat is so neat, you will fall in love with the sound :)


----------



## firsttimer1

my EDD has changed to the 14th march :hugs: (was 18th) xxx


----------



## addy1

Got to hear that beautiful heartbeat!! 162bpm! Floating on :cloud9:

Will change your duedate Firstimer!! :) 

Diet Coke, when is your new duedate??


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on hearing the HB Addy xxxx

Timso - Woo Hoo 4 months!!!! I'm still at the point of calling myself weeks along....can't wait until I can say I'm XX months!

Hope everyone's appointments go well xx


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats addy its just the best sound in the world and i could listen all day long! :thumbup:

Firstimer - jelous youve been moved forward

Essie - Im so glad its not just me, I have though told my mum and step dad but she was emailing last night can i tell the rest of the family and i said no - I want to wait until I can get as far as possible before telling, especially friends as I dont want to go through the untelling of people if something happened. My sister lost 2 babies at full term (she did get gestational diabetes which was the reason) but I guess do you ever stop worrying, lol our babes will be here and we'll be checking there breathing every minute still worrying!! Also I think it will be fun to annouce oh im 20+ weeks pg and then it will feel quicker to the end. Has your spotting stopped? Mine started again yesterday and had some today , the scan showed baby and sac are good so who knows where it come from damn body! 

Hello everyone else! :hi:


----------



## timsogirl

Glowstar said:


> Congrats on hearing the HB Addy xxxx
> 
> Timso - Woo Hoo 4 months!!!! I'm still at the point of calling myself weeks along....can't wait until I can say I'm XX months!
> 
> Hope everyone's appointments go well xx

haha thats the first time I have used months:) its a little exciting I must say!


----------



## timsogirl

well bad news my early gender scan was cancelled due to scheduling issues
:cry:

but the good news is a just booked an appt at this place I found in Atlanta...

https://www.storkvisionatl.com/ 

maybe I am obsessive to drive 3 hours... :happydance::happydance:

I am set for Sept 24th!


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo not long then...and YES you are mad to be driving that far! :haha:

I'm predicting a girl for you :winkwink:

I did the Chinese Gender predicition test and is said I would have boy, boy, girl...well so far I've had girl, girl, ? :wacko: so it obviously doesn't work for me :wacko:


----------



## essie0828

Hi girlies :)

lou sorry to hear that your spotting some more, 12 weeks is when I had some spotting as well and the again a week or so later. Spoke to the doc today and he said that he cant find a cause and that baby and I are healthy and right on track, so mabey its just cervical irritation or something silly like that. Also if I could, I wouldnt tell people till after birth but thats a bit unrealistic. Really hoping to make it until Christmas so I can give my mom my 4d scan pics as a present :)

addy congrats on hearing the hb hun

glowstar, hello and :hugs:

tims sorry your gender scan got pushed back


----------



## essie0828

Ughh sorry for the split post, I hit the dang button to soon :/

I had an awesome visit to the doc today. Got to have a scan and get some neat shots of my bouncing baby. The ultrasound lady showed us the bum and she said that its early but if she had to guess the sex she would say girl :) She said not to paint anything pink yet but she has 25 years experience at this stuff. We even got to see a little 'thumbs up' gesture from the baby. It was soooo neat. They measured the head, tummy and thigh bone. All was good and normal and they estimated weight at 3oz, sooo tiny to be kicking up such a fuss in there. I have another appt in 4 weeks but wont get a scan until im 23 weeks. Thats when doc will do the detailed anatomy scan and determin when a good time for my 4D scan will be. Over the moon today, and so is hubby. He was amazed to see how much baby was moving :) and seems like it kinda sunk in for us both that there is a live baby in there.


----------



## ttclou25

essie0828 said:


> Ughh sorry for the split post, I hit the dang button to soon :/
> 
> I had an awesome visit to the doc today. Got to have a scan and get some neat shots of my bouncing baby. The ultrasound lady showed us the bum and she said that its early but if she had to guess the sex she would say girl :) She said not to paint anything pink yet but she has 25 years experience at this stuff. We even got to see a little 'thumbs up' gesture from the baby. It was soooo neat. They measured the head, tummy and thigh bone. All was good and normal and they estimated weight at 3oz, sooo tiny to be kicking up such a fuss in there. I have another appt in 4 weeks but wont get a scan until im 23 weeks. Thats when doc will do the detailed anatomy scan and determin when a good time for my 4D scan will be. Over the moon today, and so is hubby. He was amazed to see how much baby was moving :) and seems like it kinda sunk in for us both that there is a live baby in there.

Thats fab news! Im so pleased everything went well I bet you truelly are on cloud 9! How exciting to get a an idea of the sex as well, im dying to know!! I dont think we get a 4d scan so may have to book a private one. Im so glad everything is starting to feel real and your excited x


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi girls, 

fantastic news on hearing the hb addy, Essie, glad you got to see baby again.

I am slightly obsessive with my doppler, have to listen to baby evey night before i go to bed!

I have my 15/16 week midwife appoiment today at 2.40, dont know what this will involve? Doppler i imagine?

Will let you all know! Oh and i am telling work tonight, really scared, dont know why? I nhave told tose people who have asked (who knew i was trying) but havent actually came out and told anyone as yet, going to wait so they think 'is sarah just eating too many cakes or is she pregnant' see how long it takes people to dare ask!!!

Hope everyones having a good day? xx


----------



## suffolksarah

oOhhhhhhh, just saw 40% complete! wooo hooo!


----------



## Cornish

Wow ladies, I'm impressed you are all waiting, I told most people not long after my bfp. Don't get me wrong I was and still am as worried as anything but just know that I couldn't .a. Deal with the last few months alone and .b. Deal with anything on my own if things had gone wrong. We didn't announce to tge wider world until 12 weeks and we had had 5 scans by then. 

I can't wait to see baby again, so jealous of you all with appts! Waiting until end October is going to seem like forever!

Sorry to hear a few of you are spotting but glad you and babies are all gd. I wonder sometimes if lots of ladies spot in pregnancy but don't know as are not obsessed like us with checking!

Oh my brother announced he and his gf were 25 weeks pregnant a while ago, they said they loved being in their own bubble!

Hope appt goes well SS, my 15 wk appt is with the consultant :(
Xx


----------



## timsogirl

Glowstar said:


> Oooo not long then...and YES you are mad to be driving that far! :haha:
> 
> I'm predicting a girl for you :winkwink:
> 
> I did the Chinese Gender predicition test and is said I would have boy, boy, girl...well so far I've had girl, girl, ? :wacko: so it obviously doesn't work for me :wacko:

I AM mad haha but I am also excited!!! Plus I think the road trip will be fun for me & the hubs. Atlanta is such a fun place :thumbup:

A girl would be fab!


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!!! from the sounds of it everyone is trucking along just fine- even the spotting seems to be normal for those of you that are. I have heard some preg women spot throughout the entire 9 and are just fine! :thumbup:

I go for the Spinabifidia test on Friday. I doubt they will do a scan but it would be a BONUS of they did. I may beg a little or ALOT :haha:

I think it is awesome for those of you waiting. I like the idea of being in a "bubble" with just me & my man.... but I BLURTED it at 10 weeks!! :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

I told close family and friends early on but only just told my daughters, they are soooo excited!! Wishing for a girl so they can take her shopping!!!

SS - woo hoo for 40%!!! 

I'm a plum today!


----------



## timsogirl

happy 12 weeks glowstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

what does 40% mean?? I am LOST :dohh:


----------



## Xpecta

Hi. I just saw this thread. I'm due March/6th 

I had a Miscarriage in January 2011. 


Hi everyone, how are you all?


----------



## timsogirl

Xpecta said:


> Hi. I just saw this thread. I'm due March/6th
> 
> I had a Miscarriage in January 2011.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, how are you all?

hey girlie!!!! small world :winkwink:

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi!!!! Welcome aboard xx

I remember you from ttcal forum. You're ticking along nicely xx


----------



## suffolksarah

timsogirl said:


> happy 12 weeks glowstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> what does 40% mean?? I am LOST :dohh:

40% is the amount of pregnancy that has passed, ie 50% is half way through, it tells me on my ticker!!!

Hi again Expecta, i am sure you were on this tread to start with???

Tims, enjoy your road trip!

Midwife went well yesterday, blood pressure is fine and i got to hear babies hb again, although had already checked it twice yesterday at home!!!

she said i am getting a baby bump and my uterus is where it should be, between pubic bone and navel, i asked why i have a really hard, bloat like bit above my belly button, she replied 'thats your fat, love!!!':dohh: Great!!!
But she did say all your organs have to move up so stop prodding it!!

I told my bosses last night aswell, they were fine, they know i wanna go back, so i think they were happy about that, they said i can bring baby with me, so thats a relief!

Hope you are all okay? And sickness/spotting is nearly over xxx


----------



## timsogirl

ok got it SS!! I guess I am 40% too .... yayyyy!!!

last time i went to doc she said I was tiny... not showing much... I said have you seen this large thind protruding from my midsection!!! she just laughed and said yea but it will get lots bigger!!!!!! hahhaa its big to me 
NOW :haha:


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Hey girls! Long time no see! Sorry I disappeared on you. My OH and I just moved and finally got our internet working. :dance: I went for my second prenatal visit on the 7th. Heard the heartbeat again :D 150 exactly. And guesses???

We find out what we're having on the 5th of next month. Woo!

Doc gave me caffeine and acetaminophen pills for my migraines and hip pain. Helps the migraines, but not the hip.

Finally found a dentist that will take me while I have health care. I get to have all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled on the 10th of next month and then 15 fillings. Yay me... lol

How is everyone?? I missed you guys! Congrats on the 40%'s! I'm excited to almost be there myself. lol


----------



## GoBrandiRange

Oh my gosh, I can't believe I forgot to tell you all!

I FELT MY LO MOVE 3 TIMES ALREADY!!! First 3 hard kicks to my cervix, then the flutters, then this morning I felt something, beit a hand or foot, push hard against me right above my pelvis. OH is jealous he can't feel it yet :haha:

Anyone else feeling movement? I think mine is mostly due to my low amniotic fluid.


----------



## timsogirl

GoBrandiRange said:


> Oh my gosh, I can't believe I forgot to tell you all!
> 
> I FELT MY LO MOVE 3 TIMES ALREADY!!! First 3 hard kicks to my cervix, then the flutters, then this morning I felt something, beit a hand or foot, push hard against me right above my pelvis. OH is jealous he can't feel it yet :haha:
> 
> Anyone else feeling movement? I think mine is mostly due to my low amniotic fluid.

wow I am GREEN with ENVY!!!! Is this your first baby? I haven't felt a thing except GAS :wacko:

How do you know that your fluid is low????:shrug:


----------



## GoBrandiRange

timsogirl said:


> GoBrandiRange said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I can't believe I forgot to tell you all!
> 
> I FELT MY LO MOVE 3 TIMES ALREADY!!! First 3 hard kicks to my cervix, then the flutters, then this morning I felt something, beit a hand or foot, push hard against me right above my pelvis. OH is jealous he can't feel it yet :haha:
> 
> Anyone else feeling movement? I think mine is mostly due to my low amniotic fluid.
> 
> wow I am GREEN with ENVY!!!! Is this your first baby? I haven't felt a thing except GAS :wacko:
> 
> How do you know that your fluid is low????:shrug:Click to expand...

In my first ultrasound, the doc told me I need to drink more fluids and take a prenatal with as MUCH nutrients as I can find because everything is perfect except how little space there is around the baby. My avatar is from 10w4d and compared to other pregnancies around that stage, my baby looked awful cramped throughout the whole ultrasound. :/ 

Yeah, it's my first baby, and I was shocked when I felt it and thought it was all gas, too, but when I went in on the 7th, doc asked if I was feeling movement and I told him what I had experienced. He said he figured I'd feel something sooner than usual.

And don't be too jealous! It's woke me up kickin my cervix! lol it won't be too long til your LO is making it's presence very well known! :D


----------



## littlemetoo

Hi Everybody. I'm new here, 13 weeks today, due March 22. It was a stressfull first trimester; this pregnancy came with just one cycle between a miscarriage and this pregnancy. That after taking 2 years to get to the first pregnancy. Then in week 6 bleeding.... all together, I'm very, very glad to be at 13 weeks.

I'll be more glad to be past tomorrow, when the combination test results come in.


----------



## littlemetoo

And now a question for others about at the same number of weeks (13).... my clothes are starting to feel tight, which seems really early, but what the heck do I know, this is my first. 

I don't think I'll be able to stay in my current clothes much longer than a week or two. I'm torn between buying maternity clothes now, and buying a size bigger, which would buy me some time before maternity clothes.

Anybody else?


----------



## timsogirl

littlemetoo said:


> And now a question for others about at the same number of weeks (13).... my clothes are starting to feel tight, which seems really early, but what the heck do I know, this is my first.
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to stay in my current clothes much longer than a week or two. I'm torn between buying maternity clothes now, and buying a size bigger, which would buy me some time before maternity clothes.
> 
> Anybody else?

welcome dear!! I was showing a little even at 10 weeks. I "made due" with what I had for a while and today was my first day in maternity pants and let me tell you I wish I had of switched over weeks ago! I am more comfortable today than I have been since I started showing. My jeans, etc still fit and I can close them with a belly band or tie but it was just super uncomfy!

Its not worth it.. I wouldn't waste money on bigger clothes unless they were clothes you could wear throughout the preg... longer knit dresses or skirts or long stretchy tanks for underneath your normal t's or shirts...

The great thing about the secret fit panel in the maternity jeans is that no matter how big or small your bump they will fit! and you can breath all day with ease:) 

CONGRATS on 13 weeks :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Brandi!! Yay for feeling movement. You've felt it early prob because you might have less fluid. Can't wait to feel mine moving, think I felt my second around 14/15 weeks.

Welcome. I would def buy maternity clothes. I'm in jeans already, have been for a few weeks....sooooo comfy. Glad you've made it this far. Nice to share this lovely experience with others. Xx


----------



## addy1

Hi all!

Brandi, I can't believe you have to have all that dental work!! Yikes, I've had one filling....can't imagine having 15!! Good luck to you! That is awesome that you have felt movement! I keep thinking I feel something, but turns out always to be gas:blush:. LOL

Welcome Littlemetoo! I'm 13 weeks too!

I am stll :sick:. If I throw up one more time this week, I'm filling my prescription for Diclectin. I am definately ready to be done this phase of pregnancy!!

Counting down until the 28th for my next ultrasound!! Can't wait!

Hi to everyone!! Hope you are all feeling great and starting to get back some energy!!:hugs:


----------



## timsogirl

had my scan today!!


ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats tims :) Your gonna have a house full of testosterone. 

Xpecta hows it going dear?? Hope all is well :)

Welcome littlemetoo :)

Hi addy, cornish, SS, :hugs:

Lou hows the spotting dear? Hope it has gone. I havent had anymore so far so im hoping its done. And yes im way excited to have an indication on the baby being a girl. Im not gonna buy anything till my 4d scan tho, I wanna be sure theres a lil hooha down there first :)

Im starting to feel little movements as well. Using the doppler has helped me to recognise them and its awesome! Im starting a 14 day straight stretch at work and im gonna be wore out for a while, but extra money for baby stuff, yay. Plus its gonna be an eternity till my next scan, better stay busy :) have a wonderful week gals


----------



## Glowstar

timsogirl said:


> had my scan today!!
> 
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss::kiss: OK my guess was totally wrong :haha::haha:

Have a fabulous weekend ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Hi could you add me please, put me down for 24th March, baby is measuring 13 weeks but i'm waiting until my ticker shows 13 weeks before I move on.


----------



## addy1

I think I am all caught up with adding new people! Welcome Xpecta, Wyntir and Littlemetoo!! Excited to have more mama's to chat with! 

Congrats Tims!!! How exciting!! Let the fun begin!!!:blue:

Yay for movement Essie!! :cloud9:

Hope you all have a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## addy1

As you find out the gender's, I'll put a :pink: or :blue: beside your name on the first page. Let me know if you are staying on team :yellow: .

Who is not going to find out?? We are not this time!! Excited for the surprise! We found out with DD, so now we want to try not to find out!! :yellow:


----------



## Glowstar

I think we are but it won't be until 20 weeks xx


----------



## Cornish

Congrats on a little man tim, how exciting! 
Great news on movement essie, must feel great.

Hi new ladies!
For the lady the asked (and I've forgotten) I was in maternity clothes at around 9 weeks! Although some felt a bit bug, my clothes were definitely too tight!

Nothing new going on for me, really looking forward to physio for my bad bk end of this month and my consultant appt too. 
I'm finding out gender for sure but not until anomaly scan either GS, it's a long wait!
Ooo baby is wiggling!!xxx


----------



## hellybean

Hello everyone and hey addy1, great thread! we are due the same time by the tickers and i also got the BFP on the same day as you too :flower:

After having my scan next week i am due on the 20th March 2012

:wohoo: 
xx


----------



## ttclou25

timsogirl said:


> had my scan today!!
> 
> 
> ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

FANTASTIC news on team :blue: - Now you can start norrowing down the names!! 

Essie - I havent had any spotting either for a while - touch wood.... Hope its gone for good for us both. 

Hello everyone else x


----------



## suffolksarah

Congratulations on a boy, Tims! :blue:

Cornish and essie and those who are feeling baby, i am so jealous, i cant wait to feel my baby move! no flutters or anything as yet for me. But still have a twice a day addiction to hearing babies hb on doppler!!

Hi new people!:wave:

I think we are staying on team :yellow:, oh wants to find out, but i want the surprise,plus found some lovely (half price) unisex bedding/curtain set in mamas and papas, which i think i shall be ordering soon. Also been buying bits on ebay, a mamas and papas starlight baby swing and the lamaze tummy time thing, all way less than half price!!!

anyway now watching x factor followed by Downton abby, Love that programme!!! xxx


----------



## hellybean

Oooooo i love a bargain! 

OH and i went to a mamas and papa's factory outlet near huddersfield, there was some right bargains to be had there but i dont wanna buy anything big until i've had the 20 week scan! although i have been quilty of buying some little baby clothes already heehee!

So if any of you are from near huddersield in uk you'll have to go just to have a look and see what you can grab! My friend told me about it, she got loads from there when she had her boys xx


----------



## Glowstar

I went past that last weekend on way to York...might persuade OH to stop there next time we go past :winkwink:

I bought a lovely rocking musical vibrating seat off Ebay. It's a Mothercare Please look after me one. I got it for £8...only been used a couple of times and it's £69.99 in Mothercare!!!


----------



## hellybean

I to have been looking on ebay and there is loads of decent things to be had! I've been looking at cots on there!
did you have a nice time in york? thats where i'm from! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

You can get some really good bargains....I actually got a Moses Basket and Stand for £3.70!!! :haha: it's a Mothercare one too....I love my teddy I think? Thing is with bigger items people selling are basing it on someone collecting and if you're really close it might only be you bidding, that's what happened to me. As long as things are in really good condition they can be washed :winkwink:

Yeah has lovely time in York, really nice place :thumbup: I'm from near Stockport :winkwink:


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone!

Welcome Hellybean! Neat that we have the same duedate!

Great that you are all finding such great bargains! We do not have much to buy, as our stuff is not even 3 years old. Just need the baby now:)

I'm on day 3 of not being sick!! Hoping this is my new normal now!!

Take care!


----------



## hellybean

addy1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Welcome Hellybean! Neat that we have the same duedate!
> 
> Great that you are all finding such great bargains! We do not have much to buy, as our stuff is not even 3 years old. Just need the baby now:)
> 
> I'm on day 3 of not being sick!! Hoping this is my new normal now!!
> 
> Take care!

I feel for you that you have been sick! I havent had no sickness whatsoever and i aint rubbing iy in heehee, but because i didnt i was a nervous wreck not having hardly any symptoms as i honestly thought i'd go for my scan at 13 weeks and nothing would be there! it was weird!

Your lucky not having to get anything, this is our first so its kinda overwhelming how much we need and, me being me just want the best lol

Hope you all have a good day today, i need to head off to work now!

take care everone xx


----------



## Glowstar

Wish I could say the same Addy....I had nausea early on but no sickness. The past 2 weeks I've had sickness on and off and yesterday even had to pull the car over to spew at the side of the road :blush::wacko:

Glad yours has stopped though :thumbup: hope mine does soon :winkwink:


----------



## hellybean

omg, my part timer today had some news for me and she is also pregnant, there is only 2 days in our due dates, she is due on the 18th march and i'm on the 20th march , crazy times, there is now 4 of us at work now, its become a breeding ground lol xxxx


----------



## timsogirl

Happy Monday Ladies!!!!

Welcome Hellybean & I think there are a few other newbys here that I missed!!! WELCOME to you all :wave:

We are really growing on here :thumbup: 

So glad to hear everyone is well... I have am STILL battling nausea daily but I am keeping food down so thats a plus. I have body aches constantlly and I can't seem to stay regulated BUT its all SO worth it. I am so excited :happydance:

I got a bundle of hardly worn maternity clothes this weekend for next to nothing... all my size all name brand. I am one happy chica!!!


----------



## hellybean

thankyou for the welcome! i need some black maternity trousers asap as my ones i have now are cutting me in half a little bit making me look like i have eaten too many pies over the past 3 months and not actually growing a little bambino hahah xx


----------



## timsogirl

hellybean said:


> thankyou for the welcome! i need some black maternity trousers asap as my ones i have now are cutting me in half a little bit making me look like i have eaten too many pies over the past 3 months and not actually growing a little bambino hahah xx

hahaha! I feel ya.. I had to finally breakdown and do it. I feel so much more comfy throughout the day now so it was worth it!

:) I was so happy to get a little bit bigger because I felt like I just looked chubby in the middle rather than preggo!!! haha now I dress to accentuate the bump and I am loving it!!!!!!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

Hope everyone is well. 

Addy glad your ms is taking a break, and hope it stays away for ya. 

GS sorry your puking hun, been on the side of the road a few times myself. :hugs:

4 months for me today ladies :) Way excited but still wishing for march to come. Hope everyone has a good week. :)


----------



## firsttimer1

hi ladies, have any of you got any cool bump photos? :)


----------



## firsttimer1

here is mine - first @ week 10 and then @ week 14&5days :hugs:

Not much of a bump but there is a small change :)


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, sorry I'm away at the mo so not on much. Here is my 17 week bump!
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/Cornish81/db65a0cb.jpg

Hope you are all well.xx


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies!

Great bumps! Mine has popped a lot earlier this time!! I didn't show with dd until around 20 weeks. This time, it happened a lot faster! I haven't taken any pictures yet, but will soon. 

I also have not been :sick: in 5 days!! I am so happy that the m/s may finally be gone!! Knowing my luck, it will take a week off and come back with a vengence!! LOL. 

Hope you are all doing great!!

P.S. Happy to be a lemon!! Finally in the 2nd trimester!! 

Take care,
Addy


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely bumps ladies :hugs::kiss:

Happy Lemon Addy :happydance:

I'm feeling PEACHY today :winkwink: :blush:


----------



## suffolksarah

Congratulations on the lemon and the peach! I change from avacado to goodness knows what tomorrow. 

Addy, well done on 5 sick free days. 

Nothing new for me, brought a prezzie to baby, price lionheart slumber bear premiem, suppose to be fantastic for getting lil one to sleep. Hopefully will work? Xx


----------



## timsogirl

I am loving these cute bumps!!!!

look how far we have all come :happydance:

I am excited for us all!!! I am hoping to gt my test results back today from the test I took on Friday (Spinabifidia).... seems as if we are always waiting on something. :wacko:

Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## timsogirl

my test results came back yesterday---- all normal!!!!! Praise God. Now we wait for the 20 week scan til we can see lil man again in all his glory!

No more tests until the sugar test :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Great news tims.xxx

Nothing much going on, feeling baby wiggle a bit but would hope to feel more and am trying SO hard to not panick as still finding hb. Have consultant and physio next week so kind of waiting for that.
Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

tims - whats the sugar test??? xxxx

i cant WAIT to start feeling bubs :)


----------



## addy1

The sugar test is the glucose test for gestational diabetes. You have your blood drawn, and then drink an orange juice drink (tastes like really strong orange pop) and an hour later, they take your blood again. The drink is not too bad, I just found it hard to drink as it is cold. I have trouble drinking cold drinks really fast. It gives you the burps!:blush:

Glad all of your tests were normal Tims! What great news!!:happydance:

Well, my 5 day streak came to an end yesterday!! I was sick again....but I would rather throw up every 5 days, then everyday like I was!! 

I am also offically in maternity pants!! I was squeezing myself into my old pants and using all kinds of contraptions to keep the buttons closed......so I thought....why fight it! I am getting bigger, so might as well be comfortable! Luckily I have everything from last time, so I just had to get out my bin of maternity clothes and wash everything. 

My ultrasound is in less than a week! I can't wait!! So excited to see how big baby is now, as he/she was just a head and body last time! 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## firsttimer1

does everyone take the glucose test as ive never heard of it? im in the UK, does that mk a differnece?x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello!

Still suffering with sickness. It's getting a bit old to be honest. Late evening seems to be the worst time. Not getting much sleep due to freaky dreams, which in one I dreamt my bath was full of dead fish. Mmm delightful. I am already massive and running out of clothes to wear. Five weeks until my 20 week scan.

Firsttimer, in the UK they test your wee at every check up for glucose. At least they used to when I was expecting my youngest 6 years ago.


----------



## timsogirl

:happydance:i am finally feeling my baby boy moving!!! its the most incredible thing I have EVER felt. 

It feels like popcorn popping in my tummy. so so sweet!!!!

happy Friday ladies :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry you're still feeling sick Sea :hugs: hope it passes soon :winkwink:

Yay for feeling movement Timso :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

Timsogirl & cornish - yay to feeling bubs moving about.... i wish i was as far ahead as you guys! 

Thank god for Dopplers its the only thing keeping me sane!!


----------



## hellybean

firsttimer1 said:


> does everyone take the glucose test as ive never heard of it? im in the UK, does that mk a differnece?x

Hi i am in uk too and i have to have it because i'm over weight, bmi say obese but i'm a uk14-16 so uk average is obviously obese haha!
Anyway, there is sometimes other reasons for it too to have it but not to sure what as someone i know also had it and she really isnt over weight! and a few other i know never had it either! i wouldnt worry about not having it, your midwife would of requested you should have it if she thought there was reason to do so! 
x


----------



## hellybean

ttclou25 said:


> Timsogirl & cornish - yay to feeling bubs moving about.... i wish i was as far ahead as you guys!
> 
> Thank god for Dopplers its the only thing keeping me sane!!

i dont have a doppler but i to cant wait to be that little bit further on to feel baby tot moving about x


----------



## timsogirl

in the US all ladies have to take the gestational diabetes test.. and if you fail you have to go back for a 3 hour test! :(


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies! wow I guess we all had busy busy weekends :shrug:

I hope everyone is well & I can't wait to hear from you all this week :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy Monday ladies x

Still being sick and had horrendous heartburn all weekend!! Yay me lol!!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

Just wanted to pop in and say Howdy. Glad all y'all are doing well, besides the normal pregnancy woes. :) 

Broke in and told my mom about baby. Her birthday is comming up soon so I put my 6w scan pic in her card. She was saying she couldn't see very well so I pulled my 11w scan pic out and said mabey you an see this one better. Lol. She just looked so confused and then I pulled out the roll of pics from my 15 week scan and she said omg how far along are you. Hahahaha. It was great. Took the doppler with me and let her listen and she loved it. I also found out my first cousin is pregnant after being told she would never be able to get pregnant. She is due May 21. We have the same doctor, and he is awesome! He reconstructed one of her tubes and did a repair of some type on her ovary and now she is pregnant for the first time at 32 with just one ovary and one tube. I cant wait for next spring!! Its gonna be great. Have a great week girls!


----------



## Glowstar

Aww what a lovely way to tell your mum and great news for your cousin. Glad everything going great xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - Thats a great way to tell your mum - I bet you are pleased about your cousin too. 

hope everyone else is doing ok its very quiet here so your probably enjoying our week of sun if your in uk before winter starts xx


----------



## Cornish

Essie, brilliant story and well done for being as patient as you have, you've done well waiting this long. 
How are you ladies? 
I was officially signed off consultant care this morning, back to midwife care and classed as low risk. It was a relief to hear that previous molar will have no effect on this baby at all. I'm still feeling a big blah and I can't explain why at all. Heard hb again, still a good 160bpm (poss girl?), so I know baby is ok, I just feel like I've lost my excitement as waiting for bad news. 
Sorry for my moan.x


----------



## Glowstar

Aww it's prob because you get so much extra care when you're high risk. That alone makes you feel special even if it's in a scarey,worrying situation. 

Mmmm since 12 weeks my babies heartbeat has been between 135-145 so I'm thinking boy??


----------



## essie0828

Lou, cornish, GS :hugs:

Lou, the weather here is starting to turn as well. Getting cooler @ night but days are really comfy. Have a day out at the park planned with hubby and my fur baby tomorrow. Think were gonna get some gyros and picnic then walk through the bird sanctuary :) 

Cornish sounds like you have the pregnancy blahs. Hormones will do odd things to our thought processes, but just think.. you have a healthy baby boy, your almost halfway with this one, and you have gotten put out of the high risk section. All the odds are in your favor dear, your doing amazing :) Not to mention that my u/s tech told me that my baby is probably a girl and the heart rate has been a steady 160 all along. Looks like your gonna end up with one of each :)

GS, sorry to hear that you have been sick. MS is a drag but its a kinda cool reminder that your pregnant :) Im getting the heartburn now as well, blah. It woke me up today but I ate to soon before bed. Actually its more like I passed out after eating, lol.


----------



## essie0828

Oh and btw, Im 17 weeks today. Farther along in pregnancy than I have ever been before. :) Hope everyone has an amazing week. :hugs: to all my other March ladies as well.


----------



## addy1

Hi all!

Awesome story Essie, and congrats to your cousin as well! Will be so nice for you both to have babies together!

Sorry you are feeling down Cornish. Hard to completely let go and enjoy it, as you are always waiting for bad news. I feel the same way. I don't want to let my guard down, as I have felt that pain before. PAL is not easy, and I don't think we will be completely worry free until we are holding those newborns! (And then a whole new set of worries start!!:) 

I have an ultrasound tomorrow and I am so NERVOUS!! I am almost sick about it....I can't help but remember my awful experience last May when I found out about my loss. I have seen this baby already on u/s, but I am still a nervous wreck! Praying to see a wriggly jiggly little baby in there. I have to stop thinking about it, or it is going to give me a nervous breakdown!! :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for responding to my whining ladies, you could have just told me to get a grip! I am feeling a little better this morning but spent a great deal of time staring at my belly and willing movement-none so far!
Essie, congrats on passing your milestone. 
Addy, fxd for your scan, hope you get a beauty picture.xxx


----------



## ttclou25

I really wonder if these high/low bpm will result in the girl/boy ratio. at 11 weeks i was up to 180bpm now its a steady 160bpm, but the other day it sounded like a horse galloping but today a train! lol DH is sure its a girl but only 10days until i find out!!!! 

Addy - How did the scan go?? xx


----------



## hellybean

essie0828 said:


> Oh and btw, Im 17 weeks today. Farther along in pregnancy than I have ever been before. :) Hope everyone has an amazing week. :hugs: to all my other March ladies as well.



yay so happy we have reached a mile stone, i am sure this one will be a sticky bean now xxxxx


----------



## addy1

Ultrasound went great! My due date is now March 23rd from the 20th. Does not really make a difference as this baby will show up when he or she is ready! 

I can't stop smiling:) 

Hope you are all having a great day!!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 2 Baby #2 - 2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hellybean

addy1 said:


> Ultrasound went great! My due date is now March 23rd from the 20th. Does not really make a difference as this baby will show up when he or she is ready!
> 
> I can't stop smiling:)
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day!!

Thats amazing, and its amazing as its my birthday heehee!

all exciting times!! xx


----------



## Cornish

Great pic addy! 
Looking forward to the hb theory being proved wrong or right!!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Great Scan Addy :kiss::hugs:

I'm wondering about the HB too...at 9 weeks mine was 166bpm...at 10 1/2 weeks 155bpm and since 12 weeks it's been between 135-145bpm. Mine def sounds like a train...not a galloping horse :winkwink:

:shrug:


----------



## timsogirl

such a sweet scan Addy!!! I know you are beaming :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

hellybean said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> Ultrasound went great! My due date is now March 23rd from the 20th. Does not really make a difference as this baby will show up when he or she is ready!
> 
> I can't stop smiling:)
> 
> Hope you are all having a great day!!
> 
> Thats amazing, and its amazing as its my birthday heehee!
> 
> all exciting times!! xxClick to expand...

 March 23rd is my birthday too! definatly a good day to have a birthday!!!:happydance:

Congratulations on the scan Addy, i have 2 weeks until my 20 weeks scan! still thinking whether to find out sex or not, i really want the surprise!!! 

uk people, how hot is it!!!! too hot for end of sept!!!

i have been looking at nursery bedding, so exciting!!! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

happy Friday ladies.... we have a name for our baby boy...

Arthur James "AJ" Stewart, after his great grandfather.

we are so excited:)

I have another scan Oct 12, my 20 weeks scan and I cannot wait to see my lil AJ again!

Can you all believe how far we have all come since the begininng of this thread!?

yay :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Crazy isn't it tim, but so brilliant. That name is gorgeous. You are 5 days ahead ofe for scan, feels like years since I saw baby!
Proper hot SS, loving it but can't lie down to sunbathe die to bump!
Have a wonderful weekend.xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Its scorchio here in south was 30c in the car and its getting hotter tomorrow!! Just my luck i have weddings to do all weekend. Also heard today we are due snow by the end of the month - hope that was a joke!

i too have found a beautiful cot from the White Company that turns into a bed up to age of 6. I am trying to refrain from buying anything until Nov/Dec tho as people still dont know expect close family, my mum bless her is dying to tell her friends but just cant do it now as im worried ill curse myself as i always had 18 weeks in my head - so sticking to that. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## essie0828

Congrats on the scan addy, what a beautiful profile of your baby :) 

Love the name tims :)

I cant wait to see my lil bubba again but no more scans till 23 weeks :(... Thats when they will do the level 2 u/s and tell us the sex for sure. 6 weeks seems like forever. I go in on the 11th for a thyroid panel and the regular check up stuff, doppler, fundus height, ect.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just nipping in to say :hi: to everyone and loving how thr tone of the thread has changed now you have all passed those awful milestones.

The excitement is obvious when you read and I am so happy for you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Hi all, and thanks! We are so happy about the u/s and I think I am going to allow myself to start getting excited. Neat that the 23rd is your birthdays Sarah and Hellybean! Must be a good day! 

NSN, glad you popped in! How are you doing? (Probably getting sick of people asking you!). 

Tims, such a cute name and love how it has meaning to you. Nice to have a name for your little man! 

Good luck with all your up coming scans! My next one is 5 weeks away.


----------



## essie0828

NSN!!! Hey there :hugs: Miss ya :)

Lou my mom is about to burst wanting to tell everybody. I told her I absolutely dont want it on facebook and she finally admitted she told the only friend she has that dosent have computer. Lol she just couldnt hold it in. 

My cousin has started having some bleeding and has been told her pregnancy is threatened :( She has had an U/S and they just saw a gestational sac but she is still really early. She goes back for a repeat scan to see if there is a hb on Oct 10. Really hoping she is gonna be ok.

:hugs: everyone :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy...had a bleak week this week but I'm doing ok overall...for some reason I'm coping fat better this time :shrug:

Essie....hoping your cousin gets good news :flower:

I am always reading but not posting ladies..:hugs: to you all

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Great to see you here Andrea. 

Essie, thinking of your cousin, hope she gets good news.

Addy, yes time to get excited!!!

I'm loving the heat ladies but it is tiring me right out!!!xxx


----------



## timsogirl

:hugs: NSN !!!


----------



## timsogirl

happy monday morning to all you ladies! I pray each of you are well today... its a little chilly (42 degrees) here in Alabama... BRRRRRRRRRR!

AJ & I are doing well, I am growing and experiencing skin changes, body changes and mood changes :wacko: I really wish my sex drive would KICK IN :cry: The hubs and are close emotionally but I long to have the "urge" again!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:

how is everyone else-- any first time moms out there noticing little changes like this and suffering from lack of sex drive? hahaha

who has scans this week?


----------



## Cornish

Tims, this is my second but my sex drive is nil existent! My poor oh doesn't know what's hit him following the months of ttc!
Hope it returns soon too!!x


----------



## ttclou25

Hello!! 
:hi: NSN - Hope your well its nice to hear from you make sure you do keep popping back its good to know your doing better this time :hugs:

I dont have a sex drive either in fact we still havent had intercourse :blush: since we got pg - im still a little worried i dont want to start spotting if it irritates my cervix - but i think dh is still too worried to go that far just yet until this pg'cy is further on. 

Ive had a sore throat for 10 days now and im fed up, ive started to get white spots on tonsils and read this could be strep b which isnt good while pg. :nope: i have my midwife appointment tomorrow anyway so going to ask for the test so i can get better before Im off on holiday next week. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## timsogirl

ttclou25 said:


> Hello!!
> :hi: NSN - Hope your well its nice to hear from you make sure you do keep popping back its good to know your doing better this time :hugs:
> 
> I dont have a sex drive either in fact we still havent had intercourse :blush: since we got pg - im still a little worried i dont want to start spotting if it irritates my cervix - but i think dh is still too worried to go that far just yet until this pg'cy is further on.
> 
> Ive had a sore throat for 10 days now and im fed up, ive started to get white spots on tonsils and read this could be strep b which isnt good while pg. :nope: i have my midwife appointment tomorrow anyway so going to ask for the test so i can get better before Im off on holiday next week.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x

thanks lou!! At least I am not alone. I hope & pray you are not sick :(


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.
We havent dtd since bfp either! i feel bad, but so worried that i am going to bleed, even if it is just from sensitive cervix i know i will freak, also sex can cause cramps, which once again will cause me to stress!!! It is our aniversary on the 12th our 20 week sacn day, so think i shall have to give in then, also going away on the 20th, just for a city break in York for 4 nights, so will have to dtd then!!! It will prob be our last holiday before everything changes!!!

I am going to ask my midwife to be tested for strep b, if not get it done private. My friend lost her son at 22 days due to strep b, as he was early and couldn't fight it. Dont know why they dont test on the nhs, we get tested for everything else!!!

Tims i LOVE the name Auther, it is on our shortlist!!!

Cant believe its monday again, the weeks are flying by! Roll on xmas!!! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all.
> We havent dtd since bfp either! i feel bad, but so worried that i am going to bleed, even if it is just from sensitive cervix i know i will freak, also sex can cause cramps, which once again will cause me to stress!!! It is our aniversary on the 12th our 20 week sacn day, so think i shall have to give in then, also going away on the 20th, just for a city break in York for 4 nights, so will have to dtd then!!! It will prob be our last holiday before everything changes!!!
> 
> I am going to ask my midwife to be tested for strep b, if not get it done private. My friend lost her son at 22 days due to strep b, as he was early and couldn't fight it. Dont know why they dont test on the nhs, we get tested for everything else!!!
> 
> Tims i LOVE the name Auther, it is on our shortlist!!!
> 
> Cant believe its monday again, the weeks are flying by! Roll on xmas!!! xxx

oh I am so jealous of your NYC getaway. We are trying to plan a weekend at the beach in November... and I hope it comes through!!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

timsogirl said:


> suffolksarah said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> We havent dtd since bfp either! i feel bad, but so worried that i am going to bleed, even if it is just from sensitive cervix i know i will freak, also sex can cause cramps, which once again will cause me to stress!!! It is our aniversary on the 12th our 20 week sacn day, so think i shall have to give in then, also going away on the 20th, just for a city break in York for 4 nights, so will have to dtd then!!! It will prob be our last holiday before everything changes!!!
> 
> I am going to ask my midwife to be tested for strep b, if not get it done private. My friend lost her son at 22 days due to strep b, as he was early and couldn't fight it. Dont know why they dont test on the nhs, we get tested for everything else!!!
> 
> Tims i LOVE the name Auther, it is on our shortlist!!!
> 
> Cant believe its monday again, the weeks are flying by! Roll on xmas!!! xxx
> 
> oh I am so jealous of your NYC getaway. We are trying to plan a weekend at the beach in November... and I hope it comes through!!!!Click to expand...

Ha Ha Ha not NYC, just York in the UK!!!!! NYC would be fab though!!!! York is a smallish city in the north of england, really old and quaint!!!! It is suppose to be the most haunted city in the UK!!!


----------



## timsogirl

well Sarah--- that sounds FUN too so I am still jealous!!!

we should do holiday house swap sometime so we can get a taste of diff cultures- hahaha

a haunted town sounds incredible! :winkwink:


----------



## essie0828

Lou, hope your not getting strep hun. It could just be tonsilitis tho, I lost my tonsils a long time ago due to repeated battles with it and I remember getting white patches on them as well. Hope your better soon.

Tims, sarah, lou, cornish, hope that you all get your passion back soon ;) I have been quite the opposite, these hormones are turning me into a sex hound lol. I figure I better enjoy it while I can because there will be a long dry spell after this baby is born. And i have had no trouble from it so far. Im starting to enjoy this pregnancy thing more :) 

sarah, have a great holiday :) 

18 weeks for me this week and 6 days until my next visit with the doc. No scan planned but still a bit excited, only 5 weeks away from my big scan. Looking forward to hearing that baby has developed well. Then soon after it will be V day!! The milestones are passing fast girls :) Have a wonderful week.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 18 weeks Essie :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

What is strep?!?!! Hope you ladies are ok and sorry for being a dumb ass!

Essie, don't think it's so much a lack if wanting it for me, it's more I'm so bloody shattered i wouldn't know where to start!! Our ds is not sleeping well and we are determined to keep him in his bed before baby arrives = no sleep for me!
Congrats on 18 weeks! Also can't wait for my scan, 11 days to go!

SS hol sounds fab, have fun.xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - I saw the dr and she didnt seem worried, i also used to suffer so bad with sore throats. So pleased your starting to enjoy the baby now, i am slightly feeling a little excited too, i also bought a few little outfits :blush:

Cornish - Strep throat is a bacterial throat infection that can come with fever which i think is the worst part and dangerous to the baby. 

Is anyone having or already had the flu jab? I just cant decide what to do.


----------



## Cornish

Ah thanks ttc, I've never heard of it. Having my flu jab next week or it might be tge week after-so forgetful! I think it's a good idea to have as I work in a school, so does oh and ds is in a nursery-so many germs, really don't want flu.xx


----------



## timsogirl

essie0828 said:


> Lou, hope your not getting strep hun. It could just be tonsilitis tho, I lost my tonsils a long time ago due to repeated battles with it and I remember getting white patches on them as well. Hope your better soon.
> 
> Tims, sarah, lou, cornish, hope that you all get your passion back soon ;) I have been quite the opposite, these hormones are turning me into a sex hound lol. I figure I better enjoy it while I can because there will be a long dry spell after this baby is born. And i have had no trouble from it so far. Im starting to enjoy this pregnancy thing more :)
> 
> sarah, have a great holiday :)
> 
> 18 weeks for me this week and 6 days until my next visit with the doc. No scan planned but still a bit excited, only 5 weeks away from my big scan. Looking forward to hearing that baby has developed well. Then soon after it will be V day!! The milestones are passing fast girls :) Have a wonderful week.


thanks essie--- I want it, but I am usually tired and always feel I need a shower by the end of the day eventho I work in an office... I never felt that way before being preggie! :shrug: I am going to try showering at night also to try and get a burst of energy and self confidence from being clean.. maybe that will help.

HAPPY 18 weeks :)) we are pretty close.. I will be 20 on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

Hi all, seem to be so busy right now with work and dd right now. I am also so tired after work, that I am heading to bed earlier and earlier every night!! LOL. 

Glad to hear that you are all doing well!! (Lou, hope you feel better soon!)

Happy 18 weeks essie!! And Happy 20 weeks Tims! Can't believe you are half way there!

I had an 8 day run of know throwing up, but it ended today!! :sick: I was actually starting to think it was over!! LOL. 

I ordered my new stroller today!! So excited to get it, and can't wait to sell my old one!! Haha! It will be my big purchase for this baby, as I do not really need anything else!

Happy Friday to you all tomorrow!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## ttclou25

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.. Just got back from my scan and we're having a baby boy!! =-) so excited


----------



## addy1

Congrats Lou!! So exciting, and such a blessing!:blue::blue:

Did you have a feeling it was a boy, or were you completely surprised??


----------



## suffolksarah

Congratulations on a boy Lou!!

I have 20 week scan on Wednesday, excited, but scaredas it the abnomaly scan, Praying lil baby is doing well and is healthy and everyhing is working as it should!!! We arnt going to find out the sex, would like the surprise! xxx


----------



## ttclou25

I always thought boy - but everyone else who knew kept saying girl so much i started to change my mind, i think you know in back of your mind. Of on holiday 2moz for 12 days 2moz so hope all scans and everything all goes well for you all, ill look forward to catching up ith you all soonx


----------



## Cornish

Congrats Lou on news of your boy, how exciting.xx


----------



## timsogirl

congrats lou!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats lou!!! wonderful news that your expecting a lil man :) 
Awww that makes me wish my doc would do my anatomy scan 2moro. I really wanna see if I can add a lil pink to this blue streak you ladies are on :) I really do think this is a lil gal tho. A few more weeks will tell. 
I got good news from my cuz this morning. She got to see a heartbeat :) Her bleeding has stopped and her hcg levels are increasing as they should. With any luck there will be 2 spring babies in my family next year. WOOPEEE! 

I have started to feel more and more movement over this past week :) It makes me soo happy. I have actually had a few proper hard kicks, they always suprise me to the point I jump a bit. Lil bugger likes to kick it up when im eating or just after. Must like food as much as mama, hahahaha. Hubby wants to feel em so bad but im too chubby for him to feel them from the outside just yet. He is still really scared about the pregnancy but he is starting to enjoy it more as well. Have a wonderful week ladies :)


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on a baby boy Lou!!! I've got my gender scan tomorrow night :happydance::happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

Glad to here your cousin is doing well essie

Glow, what do you think baby is? Any feelings?

This time tomorrow my anomaly scan will be over! I am so scared of something being wrong. Please qll keep fingers crossed/ pray for me! It's so nerve wrecking! Hopefully i can post pic. Of healthy 20el baby tomorrow. I think someone else having 20 scan tomorrow, can't remember who, I am on my phone and its taking ages to go back over pages! Good luck anyway Xxx
Ps, think we are staying on team yellow! Xx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Glad to here your cousin is doing well essie
> 
> Glow, what do you think baby is? Any feelings?
> 
> This time tomorrow my anomaly scan will be over! I am so scared of something being wrong. Please qll keep fingers crossed/ pray for me! It's so nerve wrecking! Hopefully i can post pic. Of healthy 20el baby tomorrow. I think someone else having 20 scan tomorrow, can't remember who, I am on my phone and its taking ages to go back over pages! Good luck anyway Xxx
> Ps, think we are staying on team yellow! Xx

its me dear!! I have my 20 week scan at 2:30pm tomorrow :thumbup: I am nervous as well. My hubby, dad, stepmom, sis and motherinlaw will all be present... which makes me even more nervous. I have been driving myself crazy because I havent felt my lil guy moving. I called the doc and she said it was probably just gas I felt the first time.. & that you don't normally feel alot of movement until after 20 weeks and you don't feel it daily until around 28 weeks... especially with your first. I mean I feel a lot of diff things but I am just not convinced its him. I will feel so much better after this scan tomorrow!!!!! not much longer to wait now... good luck hun :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

Great news about your cousin essie! :)

Wow to all the scans! How fab. I shall have all crossed for you all. Me and oh had a chat about out scan (on mon), he is all excited about finding out sex and I'm hideously nervous that they'll find something wrong. It's such a late stage to be told bad news and I am so attached to this baby. Does anyone know what things they can detect at 20 weeks that looked ok at the 12 week one?

I think movement varies loads, I thought I was feeling movement but really not sure! Oh has felt a wiggle once but nothing since! I'm looking forward to being kicked (I think)!xxx


----------



## essie0828

Girls goodluck on your upcomming scans. Hope everything turns out perfect! I have been scheduled for my anatomy scan on nov 10th. ughhh so far away. I had a regular check up today, and everything went well. Thyroid levels are perfect, uterus is up to my navel now and Im getting fat lol. Well fatter. I have gained 8lbs this month, eeekk. Doc didnt say anything about it tho so im not too unhappy about it, although it bothers me a lil bit. Baby put on a show for the lady who did the doppler check. I started feeling little wiggles in the waiting room and sure enough the chase was on to find and measure the heartrate. Their doppler is a bit better than mine and the movements sound sooo cool. Sounds like something from an underwater microphone. 

I cant wait to read about good scans soon :) things will be fine girls. :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hope all goes well today tims, I am so nervous now!!! 5hrs 15 min to go!!! xxx


----------



## timsogirl

suffolksarah said:


> Hope all goes well today tims, I am so nervous now!!! 5hrs 15 min to go!!! xxx

I AM NERVOUS AS WELL :wacko: I can't wait to hear how yours goes! You should be there NOW!!!!!! Prayers are with you........... Please update soon.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, Well we had our 20week scan, and all is perfect i am on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 
So so happy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well here is Baby Suffolksarah, still on team yellow! Going to start buying soon!!!


https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SAM_0560.jpg

How did yours go Tims and glow? xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo Sarah!!!! what a gorgeous clear picture so happy all went well :cloud9::cloud9:

Well baby glowie is a BOY :cloud9::cloud9: I've already got 2 girls so I'm over the moon...here he is at 16 weeks :flower:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000199.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000199.jpg


----------



## essie0828

Just Beautiful SS!! What a cute little nose :) Lookin forward to hearing from tims and glow. Hope everything went just perfect :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Congrats glow. Great news on your baby boy. So its tims, glowstar, and lou all three with boys. Dang. Congrats everyone!!


----------



## timsogirl

yay for great scans!!!! mine was perfect also. AJ was a little ham!!!

I will post a few pics here in a bit :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Beautiful scan pictures ladies, glad all is well. What's up with bnb this morn, do they think I'm blind, the txt is huge and I can't find anything!x


----------



## suffolksarah

Beautiful pic glow! Congratulations on healthy baby tims. Xx

Cornish not been on real b&b page today, but on my phone seems to have a new mobile site, which makes things easier! Loads a lot quicker! Well Thursday already, anyone else think time is flying by! Xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Oh by the way, on here everyone seems to be having boys, but irl I know 3 people who have just had babies and 4 having in Feb/march all apart from I surprise are having girls! Xx


----------



## x-amy-x

OO just seen this... can i come in? Due march 28th :) will be delivered by 7th though xx


----------



## Cornish

Welcome Amy. 
SS yeah I'm using my phone so maybe that's why. I quite liked tge old site but do agree this is faster.xx


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies! here are some of my favorite pics from yesterday :winkwink:

I am still on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: !!!

The sonographer was great and did a few 4D sneak peeks :happydance:

Congrats again to all the other perfect scans & blessings to those that are coming up!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0617[1].jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









318341_2422471434527_1033685909_32883989_918467248_n.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 2









319972_2423218773210_1033685909_32884565_1022512014_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cornish

Beautiful pics tims.xxx


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies! 

Congrats on all the beautiful scans!! Sarah, Tims and GS! They are fantastic!! Yay for a :blue: GS!! Congrats!

Welcome Amy! Hope you have been feeling well!

I've updated the first page and added you Amy! Is anyone else finding out the gender of their little one soon? Or are you staying on team :yellow:?

I was :sick: again this morning!! Ughhh....I will be 17 weeks tomorrow....why is my m/s not gone yet! Feeling ok other than that, have my monthly appointment on Monday. Looking forward to hearing the hb again! 

Take care everyone!


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww beautiful pics Tims :cloud9:

Addy sorry you're still being sick...I am too kind of getting used to it now!!! :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

less than 24 hours til i find out PINK or BLUE :happydance: well excited :)


----------



## Cornish

Addy, sorry the ms is still bothering you, how rotten to have it late! 
Good luck with scan Amy, looking forward to more lovely pics!
Addy I'm finding out on Monday-ahhhhhhhh it's not far away!!! I think I'm team blue but we shall see.xxx


----------



## addy1

Good luck with your scans Amy and Cornish!! How exciting! I remember finding out with DD and how excited I was!! (Let the shopping begin!!)

I guess I should have known it would last this long....it did when I was pg with dd. Was just hoping this little one would ease up on me!! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im having a girlie :)


----------



## Glowstar

x-amy-x said:


> Im having a girlie :)

awwww lovely!!! Yeah for team PINK!!! Xxx


----------



## addy1

Congrats Amy!! :pink: 

I also think I'm having another girl....I don't know for sure, but just have that feeling. It would be so nice having two little girls...sisters are life long friends!!

You are also our first confirmed pink! Yay!


----------



## Cornish

Go Amy! Do you have any pics? Xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Welcome amy, and congratulations on a little girl!!!

Tims, love the photos, how cute is that little foot!!!

Addy, hope the ms ends soon, you poor thing!

My OH felt baby kick last night, his face was an picture, he now thinks its real!
I managed to persuade him to come baby shopping today, and looked at prams.

We brought the MY3 from mothercare, should cost £375 but there is a [place on ebay that sells returned items perfect condition and got it for £149!! so bargain!!! Anyone else got there pram yet, love love love baby shopping!!!

Have flu jab today aswell, i feel okay so far, arm aches a bit, but nothing major! Hope everyones having a good weekend? xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Here's some piccies of my girl..

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/319657_10150355901073394_532428393_8128910_712488728_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298096_10150355900923394_532428393_8128909_1723748517_n.jpg

and thumbs up

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320008_10150355900728394_532428393_8128906_1463498056_n.jpg

sorry for crap quality i took a pic of em off me phone xxx


----------



## ttclou25

x-amy-x said:


> Im having a girlie :)

Congratulations!! x


----------



## Cornish

Lovely pics! So close to my scan, wish I could go to sleep now so that morning would come quicker!!!!
Xxx


----------



## addy1

Beautiful pictures Amy! She is going to be a cutie!

Cornish, the anticipation must be too much!! Do you have a feeling either way?? 

Sick again this morning......ughhh.....ok, I'll stop complaining now! LOL.


----------



## Cornish

Addy I have a feeling of another little man, but OH is hoping for a girl to have a daddys girl! Not long I suppose but yeah I am mega excited/nervous!

Sorry you are still sick - thats rubbish!xxx


----------



## timsogirl

x-amy-x said:


> Im having a girlie :)

congrats!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

It's a BOY!
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/Cornish81/3e5e0511.jpg


----------



## addy1

Congrats Cornish!! Adorable picture!! Isn't it amazing how our instincts are usually right!! You must be on :cloud9:! A little brother for you son! How nice! :blue:

Sarah, what is the MY3?? Everything is so different here in Canada!! LoL.

Had my monthly appointment today and got to hear the hb! Sure never gets old!! Love hearing that sound!


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww Congrats Cornish he's a cutie :kiss::hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Congratulations cornish, a handsom little fella you have there!

Beautiful pics aswell Amy!

Addy the MY3 is a pushchair from Mothercare, dont know if you have that store in Canada?
i love canada, we went for a holiday there march 2010 for my 30th, would love to move over there sometime. We went to Calgary, Banff and Jasper. was really cold and snowy, had lots of fun, as we never get that much snow here! Where abouts are you? 

sorry lost track..... Heres a link for our pushchair if your interrested?!!

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Mychoice-3-Wheeler-Pushchair-Chassis/dp/B001NM0NIS

We brought it in the stone/beige colour, (£149 for it all) its good that if baby falls asleep in pushchair mode you can undo a strap and turn it straight into carrycot!

xxxx


----------



## addy1

Oh I see....I get so confused with pushchairs and prams....lol. We don't use those terms here and simply call them strollers. I really like yours though! We do not have Mothercare here, but sounds like quite the store! We end up going to stores like Babies R Us or other larger chain stores. I ended up ordering a new stroller for this baby. Our other one was so big and bulky, and the new one converts into a double when needed. Should be here in a week, so I am pretty excited to get it. 

We are about 8 hours east of Calgary. So beautiful there!!


----------



## Glowstar

My pram arrived today :happydance: it's the Silver Cross 3D with ventura car seat in Charcoal...very snazzy :thumbup:


----------



## x-amy-x

Ill be waiting a long time yet til i get the pram! Maybe after christmas. Don't wonna have the heartache of having a pram and no baby :(


----------



## timsogirl

congrats cornish!!!!! beautiful scan honey!!!! :thumbup:

I hope everyone is well.... I am growing so much!!! I had my halfway there photo shoot this weekend and it was SO much fun :happydance:

I am soooooo excited!!!


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow, a photoshoot! I've asked a friend to take some shots of me when bump is bigger, what kind is pics did you do?
Hearing the hb is always amazing, I listen daily on the Doppler, love it!

Had a flu jab today, so far I'm ok!
Super excited also, going to be an awful pain by jan!x


----------



## timsogirl

i updated my profile with one of the pics but it isn't showing. But if you click on my current profile pic it will show the new pic :shrug:

I also added one to my journal... check it out in my signature. I strongly recommend a 20 week shoot. It is SO much fun! Mine was not professional so it cost me $0. I had a friend do it at the park :thumbup:

are you on facebook?


----------



## Cornish

Ah stupid mobile version won't show me profile pics. Yes I'm on fb, do you have pics on there?x


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Ah stupid mobile version won't show me profile pics. Yes I'm on fb, do you have pics on there?x

https://facebook.com/timandme 

you should be able to click on this and get to my page and request me:)

I have lots of photos and my most recent ones are in the album labeled "halfway to AJ"


----------



## Cornish

It will only let me block you not add you! How weird! If you have time and fancy adding me I'm Kassia wright, profile pic is black and white.x


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> It will only let me block you not add you! How weird! If you have time and fancy adding me I'm Kassia wright, profile pic is black and white.x

i see a kassia wright with a wedding photo as profile but not a b&W??


----------



## Cornish

Hmm I've just thought about it and my profile is prob blocked to view. I shall try that link again, thanks.x


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats Cornish sorry for the late reply just got back from hols. Hope evryone else is all good too! xx


----------



## Cornish

How was your hols?x


----------



## hellybean

Hello , how are you all, i aint posted for a while! hope everyone is well! and bumps are coming along nicely xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Cornish said:


> How was your hols?x

It was ok, nice break to get away but we went on a cruise for the first time around the med and i dont have good sea legs lol. Ill stick to dry land next time x


----------



## Cornish

Hi helly, how are you?
Oooo a cruise, I have crappy motion sickness-tea cups make me vomit, but sounds relaxing. Do you go on land at all?c


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone!

Been out of town for a few days.....hope everyone is doing well! So happy to have hit the 18 week mark! Looking forward to my next scan and appointment on the 15th! Only a few weeks away:) 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## x-amy-x

yay for 18 weeks addy.. ill be there in a few days! Feels like we're 'getting on a bit' now! lol xx


----------



## Cornish

Addy, happy 18 weeks and yay to more scans. Can't believe I won't see lo again until he is born, such a long wait!
Xxx


----------



## essie0828

Hey Girls :)

Wow! Look how far you all have come :) Cornish congrats on another baby boy :hugs: 

Im 21 weeks this week, which means I only have 2 more weeks until my anatomy scan. Yay!! I cant wait to find out pink or blue, but im a bit nervous as well. Im so afraid they will tell me there is a defect....ughh. But baby is a mover, so im holding onto hope that its ok. Hubby felt it kick on friday :) he was so happy. He pressed his hand on my belly while I was laying on my back and the baby gave him the hardest kick I have felt so far. I swear I think that the lil thing was showing off for him. ;) Im breaking the news to my boss tonight. Wish me luck. I only have 2 co-workers so me being off will mean that the boss has to pick up my slack. Im hoping he dosent replace me straight out but im starting to show and have to say something. Pregnancy discrimination is such bull**it. Girls rub those growing bellies for me and have a great week with you lil tag alongs :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Essie happy 21 weeks, and good luck telling the boss. I hope all goes smoothly!
I'm shocked you've been able to hide it this far, my belly feels huge!
Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Happy 21 weeks Essie :thumbup::hugs:

Wish I could feel my little man moving but I've got an anterior placenta so I'm feeling the odd little wiggle but that's about it. Midwife said it might be 24 weeks before I really feel proper kicks :wacko: bit of a bummer for OH :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

GS mine is anterior too and have felt him in the last couple of weeks for sure.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Cornish, hopefully I'll start to feel proper kicks soon xx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - Hope telling the boss went well! :thumbup: you have done well to hide it this long.. Ive not told everyone its impossible to hide.

Not sure if im feeling kicks or if its gas - but it feels like little bubbles going to the surface of my tummy. 

Hope everyone is doing well - Looking forward to next lots of scans! Cornish do you think you would book in another scan b4 birth?xx


----------



## essie0828

Thanks girls :)

Cornish im chubby so in the right clothes I just look like i have gained a bunch of weight. Tight shirts tell the tale tho ;) I just bought a couple pairs of maternity jeans and some tighter shirts for going out, but for the last few weeks at work it has been track pants and baggy shirts lol. 

Ughh boo on anterior placenta for you guys :( but soon baby will be so big that your bellies will put on quite a show from the outside. ;)

Lou it sounds like you are feeling babys first wiggles. That is exactly how I started feeling movement. I felt like I had gas but never ummm produced any lol. So if you feel bubbles but no farts thats prolly baby. Congrats!


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies!

Glad you are all doing well!! 

Good luck with your boss Essie!

As for feeling kicks, I have been feeling them for about a week now. Usually when I'm at work.....in the late afternoon. Such a nice feeling....thought I would feel them sooner because this baby is my second, but no such luck! GS, hope you start feeling them soon. Does that mean your placenta is in the front??

Lou, I bet you are feeling them as well! I can't wait to feel the big movements when I'm further along:)

Addy:)


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone!

I really should make an effort to post more. But part of me is still in denial and hoping if I pretend nothing is happening then I won't jinx it. Also i have been extremely sick, to the point the doctor ordered a blood test just to check it wasn't something we shouldn't be ignoring. The results came back normal and the doctor thinks I have just been unlucky. He also departed the pearl of wisdom that, 'if you're being sick in the evenings, don't eat in the evenings'.

Didn't seem to matter that I could throw up what I had eaten that morning before I went to bed.

Anyway, very wiggly baby and we have our 20 week scan on Friday.

I hope everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## timsogirl

hi to everyone!!! this has been a blah week for me as I have had a yucky cold :cry:... but thank goodness I am better today!!!

I have the anterior placenta thingy too :( i rarely feel much of anything and it sucks. I was told at the last scan it could be a few more weeks before AJ is strong enough to kick through the "cushion"... until then I will just be waiting!

Is anyone painting their bellies for halloween?


happy hump day!


----------



## Cornish

Lou, no more scans for me, just too expensive! Are you having late ones?
Addy, yes an anterior is right at the front so the placenta cushions the kicks! I feel the low and high ones but more wiggles than kicks!
Tim, do people paint their bellies???
Sea, sorry you are so sick, that sounds just horrid. I hope it doesn't last the whole pregnancy and glad they are keeping an eye on you.

Take care ladies.xx


----------



## essie0828

Ooh here's a neat lil trick I have been doing to try and see the movements baby is making. When im chilling out watching tv I put the tv remote across my belly and watch baby kick it. It's really fun to watch the remote bounce back and forth, you should give it a try :)


----------



## addy1

Hi Sea! Good to hear from you, but sorry you have been so sick. I sure hope it eases up for you. 

Tims, hope you feel better too! Nothing worse than having a cold and being pregnant! Can't take anything you normally would!

That is neat essie! I haven't felt any movements on the outside yet....my hubby keeps asking though. He loves that part:)


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

It's hard not to get really fed up. I so so wanted to enjoy this pregnancy, more so because of my loss and that this will be my last pregnancy. I wasn't expecting angelic choirs or anything, but I didn't want to feel like I wish i wasn't pregnant either.

The midwife thinks I have Antenatal Depression, but she feels it's not bad enough to warrant any further intervention. To say I am having a hard time 'bonding' with this pregnancy is an understatement. I know I'm pregnant and I know I'm having a baby, but I can't imagine there being a baby at the end of it, if you know what you mean.

It seems my loss has robbed me of more then that baby.

I hope everyone else is progressing well and enjoying their pregnancies.

Hopefully after our scan tomorrow it'll seem more real and I can bring myself to buy something baby related.


----------



## Glowstar

So sorry you're still feeling sick Sea :cry: I really hope it passed soon and look forward to news of your scan :hugs:

Get well soon Tims :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Sea, I am so sorry that you are unable to enjoy your pregnancy. I was the same way until recently. I just feel as if I am the only one who is still so sad about the baby we lost, and with that baby's due date approaching (Nov. 20th), I can't help but feel sad. I however really started to get excited about this baby once I started to feel stronger movements. I'm hoping after my 21 week scan, that I really start to feel good about it. I truly hope you can find peace with your new pregnancy, and are able to work through your grief. :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Morning everyone! :thumbup:

im having a down day :dohh: ive been feeling for the past few days this aching pain on my cervix - now ive been reading up what this can be and its coming up that it can be a sign of my cervix not being able to take the weight of the baby - i called the midwifes and they really arnt concerned at all and said it is probably just ligaments stretching. Im such a paranoid person ive booked into a private scan 2moz to scan the length of my cervix to make sure it is holding this baby. 

I wish i could be normal and niave about the whole 9 months and not know so much and just enjoy every second without panicking. Decided to stay at home today and work from laptop, ive got a blooming wedding in North London 2moz 2 hours trek each way that i could do without - oh im just a happy chappy :blush:

Sea - Hope your scan goes well today hun - i totally feel you with the not relaxing and believing i will get a baby at the end, its def going to be a shock when he pops out. Is your scan the routine 20-21week one?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Lou, no more scans for me, just too expensive! Are you having late ones?
> Addy, yes an anterior is right at the front so the placenta cushions the kicks! I feel the low and high ones but more wiggles than kicks!
> Tim, do people paint their bellies???
> Sea, sorry you are so sick, that sounds just horrid. I hope it doesn't last the whole pregnancy and glad they are keeping an eye on you.
> 
> Take care ladies.xx

hey corn... yeah they do it here for halloween... pumplins, fish bowls etc... its super cute :thumbup:


----------



## timsogirl

Sea & Lou-- I am praying for both of you!!


I hope everyone else is well... I am just ready to get thru this work day and into my weekend. I am getting my registry out of the way this weekend! I already have a date for my shower... Jan 15th. I am so excited, its all happening so fast.

Happy Friday toyou all :flower:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

We've had our scan. Everything came back as normal. We're now team.... pink.

Jessica Eris

Poor DH is going to be outnumbered.


I am feeling a lot more positive now I know everything is okay.


----------



## Cornish

Congrats on team pink, pretty name choice. Glad you're happier too. 

Tims, painting bellies sounds fun, what are you doing yours as?!
Xxx


----------



## essie0828

Sea, glad to hear your scan went well and congrats on the pink bundle :hugs:

Lou. Everything ok?? Did you have your scan? 

Happy Halloween to everyone.


----------



## ttclou25

Morning! Looked back at my post the other day and i was sooo down, went for my scan yesterday and the dr thought i was nuts having a cervix measurement, but its a service they offer so why not to put my mind at rest. Turns out cervix is 5cm and well and truelly closed, no chance of baby falling out :blush: Got to see him again and they also confirmed hes still a boy:thumbup: Next scan 2 weeks :happydance:

Sea - Big congrat to you and being team pink:happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, it's really encouraging to read all of your posts, I hope I can be on a thread like this one day! Wishing you all lots of luck and happy and healthy pregnancies x


----------



## essie0828

Yay lou!!! At least now you know, and you got to see your lil man again ;)

Has anyone had baby ball up on one side of your tummy and make it lopsided?? I woke up yesterday with baby on the right side of my belly button making my tummy look way wierd. It has moved back now but for a while i had a crooked tummy lol.


----------



## essie0828

filipenko hang in there hun. It will happen for you to. I didnt catch this bean until I had kinda given up and was NTNP. Seemed like I had just relaxed about the whole ttc thing and bam caught with this one. Hubby was the same. We just let it happen in time. I think it took about 8 to 10 mos after my last loss because we were mostly not trying, but got a happy "suprise".


----------



## filipenko32

essie0828 said:


> filipenko hang in there hun. It will happen for you to. I didnt catch this bean until I had kinda given up and was NTNP. Seemed like I had just relaxed about the whole ttc thing and bam caught with this one. Hubby was the same. We just let it happen in time. I think it took about 8 to 10 mos after my last loss because we were mostly not trying, but got a happy "suprise".

Thanks essie, it's so great to hear that. :flower: Yeah I get the feeling that if we chilled out a bit we'd get a permanent surprise, you're so right. All the best to you!


----------



## Cornish

Glad all is ok Lou, you're allowed as many down days as you want/need. Congrats on team blue!

Essie, my little man is always on my right, I'm thinking maybe I eat too much so the left is full but belly is norm lop sided!

Thank you for MSG filipenko, it's a sucky journey but def made better with support! Good luck to you.xx


----------



## sparkle83

Can I join you?

Due 13th march, was ttc 11.5yrs, 3 losses at 5, 7 and 8wks, PCOS.

We're 99% sure team blue, though were supposed to be yellow but got flashed at the anomaly scan!

Still scared though :(


----------



## addy1

Congratulations Sparkle! Such great news on your BFP! So sorry that you had to suffer three losses and 11.5 years of TTC. You will find a lot of support here!

Filipenko, wishing you a BFP soon! It will happen for you:)

Sea, congrats on you little girl! :pink: How exciting! 

Lou, so glad your scan went well! Hopefully the pain your experienced has stopped. (Also, glad you are not feeling so down:) 

Cornish and Essie, glad you are well:)

I had a rather busy weekend, and am not looking forward to this week at work.


----------



## Cornish

Hello sparkle and congrats on your new pregnancy. Oooo a flash, how cool! Are you buying blue or keeping it neutral just in case?!

Addy, hope work goes well for you and is not too busy.

AFM, well Im 23 weeks tmrw, how did I get here! My beautiful niece was born last Tuesday and after a visit Im as broody as ever! I want to hold my baby sooooo bad. Ds has gone back to nursery after the half term and Im enjoying getting the house back to normal! I keep moving stuff from one part of the baby room to the other and its getting silly, so Ive closed the door now! We decided to put the cot up around Christmas, not too early but not too close to due date either. Back pain is getting beyond bearable so starting yoga classes tonight and some swimming during the week - hopefully this will help.
Hope all are doing well.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hello to the lovely new ladies. As Essie says sometimes when you're not really trying it happens...I tried for 8 months had a MC, D&C and blood transfusion and fell pregnant again 3 weeks later!!! 

Lou - Glad the scan went well...hopefully it's eased your anxiety a bit :hugs:


----------



## sparkle83

I have to go back at 23 wks because it was a bit early to see his heart properly, and he was hiding his face, so will get confirmation hopefully! I do like neutrals though, so may opt for both.


----------



## timsogirl

Cornish said:


> Hello sparkle and congrats on your new pregnancy. Oooo a flash, how cool! Are you buying blue or keeping it neutral just in case?!
> 
> Addy, hope work goes well for you and is not too busy.
> 
> AFM, well Im 23 weeks tmrw, how did I get here! My beautiful niece was born last Tuesday and after a visit Im as broody as ever! I want to hold my baby sooooo bad. Ds has gone back to nursery after the half term and Im enjoying getting the house back to normal! I keep moving stuff from one part of the baby room to the other and its getting silly, so Ive closed the door now! We decided to put the cot up around Christmas, not too early but not too close to due date either. Back pain is getting beyond bearable so starting yoga classes tonight and some swimming during the week - hopefully this will help.
> Hope all are doing well.xxx

I do yoga, swimming and walking every week and let me tell you it helps ALOT!!! I hope you find some relief :thumbup:


----------



## timsogirl

happy monday ladies!!! I am 23 weeks today and feeling great!!! feeling slight movements here and there even with the anterior placenta...

welcome to Sparkle!!!

Hello to everyone & Happy Halloween :fool:


----------



## addy1

DH felt movement last night!! We were both so excited, and now my little one seems to be kicking up a storm!! I missed that feeling so much! I also am sleeping better, as I am not waking in the night to go to the washroom, I have my energy back and seem to be keeping my breakfast down! The 2nd tri is truly the best one! :)

Congrats Tims on your 23rd week, and glad you are feeling movement!

Cornish, I also have been in the nursery a lot! I am trying to get dd ready by buying the odd thing for baby. We bought some newborn diapers the other day, and she ran and put them in the baby's room. So cute!

Glad you are doing well GS and Essie!


----------



## Cornish

Sparkle, hope your baby behaves in next scan and shows everything. 
Tims-yoga was fantastic! Back is so much better for it!
Addy-fantastic for movement! It's so great isn't it! My belly wobbles at night now too! My baby's room is so full of stuff, anything on offer gets bought! I now have a chest of drawers full of clothes and an absolute barrell of stuff! Must stop washing and ironing the clothes though!
23 weeks today! 
Happy 22 weeks essie (I think you're a week behind me?)x


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, where is the time going? 1st Nov already, 4 months today baby will be due, woooo hooo!

Only quick post as hate writing on phone, going to choices later, a local 2nd hand baby and maternity shop. So hopefully get some bargains! Glad everyone is doing well, I keep hetting blocked ears/infections. Xx


----------



## ttclou25

Its so nice to read everyone is excited about kicks and generally feeling well and pregnant. I have had strangers now ask when im due, so im well and truelly showing :happydance: Just felt baby kick several times too :cloud9:

I really want to start yoga but it starts at 7.30pm - 8.45pm i just wouldnt keep that up i need something in the day. Not long and i guess some of you that are further along will start the antenatel classes soon! 

Welcome Sparkle :thumbup:

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Hi ladies,

just popping in to see how you all are?

Ive been in hospital the past week and had an emergency stitch put in on sunday. Got home today :happydance: and we're both ok :)

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## essie0828

Awww cornish thank you, you remembered, I am 22 weeks now :hugs:

Lou, glad to hear you are feeling baby. From here on it just gets stronger ;) Its the greatest.

Tims congrats on feeling your lil man as well. Soon your DH will feel it to. :)

Amy glad that you are out of hospital and ok. What a scary experience :hugs:

addy, sarah, and all my other pal gals, congrats on a new week and I hope everyone has a great week. 8 more days until my scan. I cant wait to get it over with. I wanna know so bad that baby is ok, and for sure if ill be having a lil gal. Ughh this week is gonna creep by.


----------



## Cornish

Amy, glad you're both ok.

Essie, glad you have that scan coming up, need to see some new pics!

Have a lovely day all.xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Amy - What happened are you ok??

Essie - hope this week goes quick for you, i want the next 20 weeks to fly by lol x


----------



## x-amy-x

ttclou25 said:


> Amy - What happened are you ok??

was admitted last tuesday with severe pv bleed. my cervix was shortening but all settled enough for me to have emergency stitch put in place.

Hopefully this'll help me carry connie longer xx


----------



## hellybean

Hello how are you all??

I seem to not catch up on here for so long as the weeks seem to fly by at the moment!

had my 20 week scan on tuesday and all was well and we're having a baby Boy!! 

xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on your blue bump :) 

xx


----------



## hellybean

x-amy-x said:


> congrats on your blue bump :)
> 
> xx

Thanks hun, i am so excited, i just want to feel him move about more now x


----------



## Cornish

Helly, congrats on team blue!xxx

I'm finally hitting 24 weeks on Tuesday - viability day!!!!


----------



## hellybean

whooooo.. that 24week mark is another stepping stone in my eyes! Hows the bump coming along?
I feel massive already, god help me even near christmas haha x


----------



## Cornish

Helly, I'm struggling to put my boots on! Where did my toes go!!!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Hellybean - YAY congrats on team blue :thumbup: Lots of boys due in March now - have you got any names in mind?

Cornish - only a few days to go - i know exactly how you feel im dying to get to 24 weeks. 

Amy - hope your feeling ok x

I have been soooooo naughty and at the weekend we went pram window shopping but bought one!! It was the last in its kind and we have never heard of the make and wanted something different to what everyone else has. Im so worried ive bought it too soon :loopy:


----------



## x-amy-x

what did you get?? xx


----------



## essie0828

Hellybean congrats on your lil man :)

Cornish congrats on viability tuesday, I will be there with ya the followin tuesday. Seems so odd that its been 6 months already, but freakin awesome all the same.

Lou I already have a crib as well, so dont feel to bad ;) I have one that changes into a toddler bed and then changes into a full size bed. So hopefully this baby can use it well into his/her teens. Its solid wood and weighs a freakin ton, and was quite a nightmare to get upstairs and put together, but is beautiful and well worth the work. I have all the nursery furniture now except a rocking chair. Thursday after our scan, if everything goes good, hubby and I are going shopping for some gender specific bedding and a few clothes. I cant wait :) Im so excited about this baby now, its scary. but i cant help myself. 

Ha funny story, I had my lil dog(she weighs 7lbs) laying on my belly the other day and baby kicked her in her belly. The dog looked around at her butt real fast, like what the hell was that.


----------



## Cornish

Hi ladies, 
Lou-what pushchair did you get?
Essie, only 8 days for you and you never know they may put you forward on Thursday!
I have to say that we have all baby stuff, I've stocked up on nappies and clothing is in the chest of drawers. Moses basket has the bedding on and clothing to wear home from hospital is chosen. A lot of it is from ds who is 3.5 but some is from what we bought in jan for the baby we lost. We are yet to put the cot up but it's sitting there waiting- mainly as I'm thinking of re painting a wall and want the space!
Love to all.xxx


----------



## hellybean

thanks ladies on the congrats of team blue!
hahah cornish your comment made me laugh, so funny how one week you can see your toes and the next you have to bend over slightly to see them hahaha!
should see me trying to roll over in bed on a night when i cant get comfy, i just want to sleep on my belly like normal but cant!

and we do have a name he is going to be Maxwell Alexander  xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wow...we are all ticking along now and some of you will be in 3rd Tri soon :thumbup::hugs:

We've almost bought everything so pretty organised. Planning on put the cot together etc in the New Year......I keep telling OH it's called nesting :blush:

I've got my anomaly scan on Thursday at 10.00am...pretty petrified to be honest :shrug:


----------



## hellybean

check you out all organised, but to be fair i'm getting there, been painting and decorating, get the cot next week, already have bedding and bits and have the pram and car seat and some bits of clothing!

dont worry about your scan glow it will be fine, its natural to worry tho, i thought after that i wouldnt worry bout anything, but i find other things, i just wish i could take my own advice haha!

xx


----------



## essie0828

I didnt know a pram was a pushchair, Lol. ooooh I still dont have one of those. 

Glow my anomaly scan is thursday as well. I go in at 2pm. I know how you feel girl. Im soo nervous that something is wrong, but im hopeful and excited to see who has been in there kicking like a mule :)

My cousin had her 12 week scan today and everything went well. Im so excited that there will be 2 lil babies in our family come spring. My lo will only be 3 months older than hers depending on actuall birthdays. Yay.


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!!! life has been so hectic for me!! I ran away to the beach this past weekend for 4 days and I feel so refreshed.

My little brother's xwife passed away on Oct 28. She was 28 years old! She died from TB :nope:... they have a 9 year old little girl together and she had sole custody and had been keeping the baby from my family for over a year. Now we are trying to find my niece and reunite her with her daddy(my borther)... things got so hectic I lost my joy for while but it is back. I know we will find her soon! please PRAY for my family and my sweet niece who lost her mommy. 

Me and AJ are doing well.. 24 weeks yesterday and from reading on here I see that yesterday was my "viability day" so cool!! I never knew that :happydance:

hope all of you are well!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

We got a the Concord Chilli pram - its just a bit different, but did like the quinny too. I feel much better knowing you all have lots of bits too :thumbup:

Essie - Hope Thursday comes round quickly for you, be nice to see the little naughty kicking babe.

Hellybean - cute name - i found boys names so tricky, but thats really nice.

Cornish - wow your so organised im gettin my arse in gear. 

Glowstar - good luck for thursday hope you find out

Timeso - i have everything crossed that they find your neice - the poor girl loosing her mum so young! Congrat on 24 weeks!


----------



## addy1

Sorry it has been so long since my last post! We have been so busy, and work has been crazy! March cannot come soon enough!! I am looking so forward to a year off with my dd and our new little one! (Although I'm sure life will be a lot busier!!) 

Congrats on your V-day Tims and Cornish!! So exciting, and can't believe we are all so close now!

Tims, so sorry to hear about your family troubles and that your niece lost her mom so young. That is so sad. Hopefully developing a relationship with her father will help her grieve. 

Congrats Helly on Team :blue:!! So happy for you, and I love his name!

Good luck GS and Essie with your scans! I just know things will be wonderful! I have mine a week from today (Tuesday), so I am also a bag of nerves! Hoping to keep our little ones gender a secret, so I'll have to keep my eyes closed for some of it!! 

Amy, so sorry you have been sick and in the hospital. I hope you are feeling better and you and little one get some rest! :hugs:


As for me, I have been feeling a lot better! I have not been sick in over a week, so hoping that phase is over! My scan is on Tuesday, so I am pretty nervous about. I also have my doctor's appointment that day, so should be busy. 

Talk to you soon!
:wave:


----------



## ttclou25

Addy - i have my scan next tuesday too - what time is yours?


----------



## addy1

1:40 pm....when is yours?

I'll be working until lunch, so the wait should not be too painful. My Dr appointment is two hours later, so should be a good day of seeing the baby and hearing the hb! 

Nervous, but looking forward to it at the same time.


----------



## Cornish

Quick post that I'll update later- 
Good luck for scans today ladies.xxxxxx


----------



## ttclou25

ive got mine at 9am - probably wont sleep the night before as i get so excited to see buba. Let us know how your day goes x


----------



## x-amy-x

Ive got mine on monday. looking forward to hitting another milestone and seeing my beautiful girl again <3


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone...so lovely seeing how far along you all are :cloud9:

Just wanted to let you know that I am back on that PAL roller coaster...got my BFP last night and I am in denial :rofl:

Hoping this is my sticky bean...send me all your lucky :dust:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Massive congrats Andrea!!!!!!!

Any scan updates.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Andrea :happydance::happydance: we've missed you......welcome back to the fold :hugs: I am hoping and sending every stick vibe I can your way!!

Had my scan today...baby Glowie is well and good but what a complete fidget!!! only managed to get one good picture :wacko::haha: 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/WP_000232.jpg


----------



## Cornish

Beautiful one pic though GS, amazing! Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Booked in for 2 more scans at 28 weeks and 34 weeks as my cyst still hasn't shrunk. Not sure what the plan of action will be if it's not shrunk....the fact they are wary and scanning me thinks I might end up with a c-section :shrug:


----------



## essie0828

Yay NSN!! Super duper huge congrats girl :hugs: Sending sticky vibes your way as well. Your due some good luck, and I think this will be the one for you ;)

Well the ultrasound tech guessed correctly @ 15 weeks.
Its a GIRL!!! Hayley will be her name. Havent pinned down a middle name yet but were working on it ;) Im a little upset that they didnt do the complete anatomy scan today. They just did a real quick look at her lil bum and her face :( I was happy to see that much but wanted to have my mind put to ease that there isnt anything wrong with her lil heart, kidneys, lungs, bowels ect..... Doc said he would check all that during the 4d which is scheduled for Dec 12. Ughh another months wait. DH and i finally told all of our family, they seemed to be really happy :)
GS beautiful pic of baby glowie ;) Glad to see your little wiggle worm. congrats! 
Girls have a good week. addy and lou goodluck on tuesday, dont be nervous, it will be tons of fun. :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

NSN - OMG im so pleased for you - what great news. :yipee: I really hope this is a sticky babe for you. Im so excited for you!!! :happydance:

Amy - make sure you let us know how you get on monday

Glowstar - Love the piccy :thumbup:

Essie - yay to a little girly,its good to even this thread out with some pink!! 

Ive got such a tummy ache - it comes and goes, i hate all odd feelings in my tummy, but im pretty sure its just i need the loo:blush:


----------



## Cornish

GS sorry your cyst hasn't shrunken but glad they are keeping an eye.

Essie, beautiful name and congrats. Wonder why they didn't just do full scan, how silly! But yay to another peek. 

Lou, hope your belly feels better! I hate all gurgles and pains but most of mine are toilet related-apologies for tmi!!!

Afm had a busy week working and looking forward to chilling out this weekend.xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Glowstar - what a beautiful picture, sorry that your cyst hasn't shrunk.

Essie - congratulations on your little girlie! Welcome to team pink. Hayley is such a lovely name.

NSN - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am sending loads of sticky bean vibes your way xxxx


Well, my sickness has eased a little, only I know have to keep eating frankfurters!

I have managed to tear a ligament in my groin on the right side. All I was doing was walking to collect my youngest from school when I felt something go 'twang'. The pain was indescribable and I spent the night in agony with sharp stabbing pains. DH wanted me to go to hospital, but I refused after the way I was treated when I was miscarrying and was admitted for major hemmoraging. They left me sat in a side room in the clothes I came in in for 8 hours.

Anyway. I went to the doctor yesterday who diagnosed a torn ligament and told me to rest as much as possible and avoid going up stairs. Time to learn to levitate.

I hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Essie congrats on team pink!!!! Love love love the name!! My oldest daughter is called Hayley, same spelling too!!!


----------



## essie0828

GS, sorry to hear your cyst hasnt shrank. Have they told you if it is growing? I hope you dont end up having a c-section. I think its neat that your eldest girl is named Hayley, I love the name because I remember my mom showing me the comet, Haley's comet, when I was 3 or 4 years old. 

SeeThree, ouch! You poor thing. I had a groin pull, not tear, in school playing basketball and it was torture. You have to be hurting dear, ice really works wonders. 20 min on 20 min off. 

Cornish I have no idea why they didnt do a full scan...dh and I were so bummed out afterward. The whole scan was just 2min, dh was taking a video and i checked the time. We felt so rushed. Im just hoping that they are waiting to do the anatomy scan during the 4d because they can see better. Its so frustrating. I cant wait to see that all her organs are formed and working correctly. I did get to see her long little legs really well, lol she is gonna be a long baby. But dh and I are both 6ft ers so she dont have a chance of being short.


----------



## essie0828

NSN hows it going?? Are the docs giving you some extra attention? Got an edd yet? Hoping everything goes well for you. Keep us updated, you still belong in this thread no matter when your due. :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, hope everyones doing okay?

I havent read all the posts but i believe congratulations are in order for NSN, so pleased for you!! How many weeks now? 

Glowie, fab picture hun! but boo, for your cyst. hope it sorts itself out!

essie congratulations on a girly! I have no idea what i am having, but everyone thinks it is a boy, i tend to refere to it a she, but who knows? Only 15 and a half weeks to i find out!!!

AFM, we have finally moved the office stuff out of the spare room, so next weekend we are decorating!! we have all the nursery bedding etc, so just a case of carpeting and painting.

i have started playing music to bump every night, so when it comes out, hopefully the musicl will comfort it and help it sleep!! (thats the plan, anyway!!)

Hope everyone, is enjoying the weekend? xx


----------



## addy1

NSN - Huge congratulations, and all the best with your upcoming journey. We all know how hard it is, and will be wishing you tons of babydust!:dust: I could not be happier for you!!

Essie - Congrats on Team :pink:!! I love the name Hayley! Great choice! Sorry you did not get a longer scan....must have been frustrating. 

Sea - Sorry about your ligament tear. Not exactly what you need right now!! Take it easy, and wishing you a speedy recovery!

GS - Too bad about your cyst. Hopefully things will change for you in the upcoming weeks. If not, and you have any questions about a c-section, just let me know:) 

Cornish, Lou, Sarah, glad things are going well:)

AFM - Had a busy weekend of cleaning my house and Christmas shopping. Can't believe it is that time of year again! It is so exciting in our house with a 2 1/2 year old! She is so excited for Christmas!! I'm feeling really good right now, just have a slight head cold. Nothing to major, just more annoying than anything!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Essie..thank you made me :sad2:

SS..thank you too

Addy..thanks for stopping by also 

Loving the scans ladies and all the positivity....looks like you are all doing well...Amy..hope you and bumo are ok :hugs:

How am I feeling..strangely calm :saywhat: I guess because I know that it all completely out of my hands I've just got to ride that PAL train and get on with it. By LMP dates I'm due 24th July but I think I ovulated early and I think I was 4 weeks yesterday but who knows :haha:

No symptoms really but it is still early and I didn't have any with Furry...even when I knew everything was ok so I'll just go along with it for now :thumbup:

Love to all and thank you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Amy - Let us know how your scan goes today - i cant wait for mine 2moz :happydance: xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I am feeling a lot better and I'm no longer experiencing the shooting stabbing pains, just general soreness. However my knees have decided to play up today and ache like nothing on Earth. I fear I may be getting old, or smnow is on the way.

All this resting marlarky is difficult, as I can't seem to get comfortable no matter what I do.

Good luck with the scan, Amy xxx


----------



## timsogirl

x-amy-x said:


> Ive got mine on monday. looking forward to hitting another milestone and seeing my beautiful girl again <3

CONGRATS NSN~~~~ :happydance::happydance::happydance:

praying for you & baby!!!

hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## x-amy-x

Had my scan, and all is looking lovely

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308807_10150396935388394_532428393_8348785_1980747090_n.jpg

back again in 3 weeks for another scan and steroids :) 

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Aww lovely pic Amy!! Glad all ok xx

Sea, glad you're feeling a bit better x


----------



## ttclou25

Lovely piccy amy - i love getting all these for my collection to show them when there older.

Had my scan today - he was so naughty and just wouldnt let the sonographer measure him, but eventually they got what they needed - this kid has some super long legs and big feet though.
[IMG]https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k565/gembow1/317771_10150389261344484_512119483_8011498_349850984_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cornish

Can we spare a moment to send love and healthy vibes to Andrea (neversaynever) as she had a bleed this morning and know she could do with all the support possible for this coming week. :flower:


Lovely scan pics ladies, lots of beautiful babies.

Happy v day essie!!!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely pic Lou.....wow he has got long legs :thumbup::hugs:

Happy V Day Essie :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Nsn, thinking of you hun. Hoping and praying that you are ok. :hugs: I know that you gotta be scared, just hang in there dear. So sorry you gotta go through this :(

Cornish, GS, thanks ;) im excited about V'day. And Hayley has been reminding me all day that she is getting stronger. She has gotten her feet down low and and is delivering some sharp kicks to my bladder. Almost makes me pee sometimes.

Lou and Amy congrats on good scans and beautiful pics :) Yay for long legged, wiggly babes ;)

Girls hope you all have a wonderful week, enjoy your lil wigglers. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Andrea, so sorry that you are going through this. Please know that I am thinking and praying for you and your little one. :hugs: I had very early bleeding with my dd who is now a happy and healthy two year old!


----------



## addy1

Hi everyone! 

I had such a great day of seeing and hearing our little one! I had my ultrasound which went perfectly. It was long which was really nice. The radiologist showed us all the main organs and that everything was developing perfectly normal. I feel like I can relax now, knowing that baby is growing and developing normally. My due date is still the same and baby is just about a pound. We are still on Team :yellow: and I am surprised I had enough will power to not find out!

Lou and Amy, congrats on great scans and beautiful pictures! 

Sea, glad you are feeling better:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats on a great scan Addy :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Cornish thanks for that :sad2: and thank you ladies :hugs: I am still none the wiser...no more bleeding and waiting on beta test but in the UK they take forever so might not get answers until Monday :wacko:

Loving all the scan pics and V day milestones :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## timsogirl

thoughts & prayers NSN!!!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

NSN - Sending loads of positive thoughts and vibes to you xxx

Amy - What a gorgeous scan picture!

ttclou - Wow, there's some legs there. Both my girls have long legs (makes buying trousers a chore), but so far they say this one has normal length legs.

Addy - Glad you scan went well and nice that you got a long one. Ours seems to pass so quickly.


Today we got a moses basket and stand, never used for free off of a friend and a huge bag of 0-3 months baby gitls clothes for £20 off of a Facebook for sale group. Beautiful clothes, shoes, boots, hats, sleepsuits and scratch mittens. So much stuff that I honestly don't think we need to buy any more. This is all despite me saying I didn't want to get any baby stuff until after Christmas.

I hope everyone is well and happy xxx


----------



## Cornish

Great news addy and well done for staying yellow!

Andrea, pleasure.xx

Sea, great bargains! Any basket pics?
Xxx


----------



## ttclou25

NSN - Hope your ok sweetie - keep strong xx


----------



## ttclou25

just a question for you all - are you having hospital births or is anyone considering home birth? 

Im so 50/50 at the moment, and probably slightly more home birth right now but keep trying to figure out what i want. Im not sure its a good idea being my first but i dont like the idea of being stuck in hospital.


----------



## Cornish

Lou, I'm aiming for a birthing centre this time round. Planned a home birth with ds1 but due to meconium in waters ended up in hosp and it upset me. Also due to having ds1 I think it would be best to not give birth at home. The local birthing centre is very home from home comforts so I'm hoping to have a very natural birth there but leave the mess there also -sounds horrid but I couldn't believe the mess giving birth left in my hospital room last time!
Whatever you are comfortable with is what you need to go with. I didn't realise at the time but if you push to stay at home the midwife will stay with you, mine made it out like I had to go and I didn't realise I could argue with her!xx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm opting for hospital birth BUT I will be dictating how it goes if all is well with baby. I want to use the birthing pool and also be able to be mobile and not tied down to a bed. Obviously these things are completely out of your control if baby is distressed in anyway and I feel at my age (41 when I give birth) I am at last chance saloon and NEED to be in the right place if anything goes wrong.
My first birth was a bit traumatic as baby was distressed and I needed oxygen and she was delivered very quickly with forceps. 2nd birth was much more relaxed.....2 hours and very relaxed with no intervention. Both hospital births and I found them both good experiences in the way I was cared for etc.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Cornish - Sorry no pics as I've wrapped it up in bag bags and hidden it from the cats, who seem to think I've got it for their comfort only.

Lou - I have to have a c-section, o the choice has been taken out of my hands. Sometimes I feel relaxed about knowing when the baby will come etc and sometimes I wish I could do it naturally for the quicker recovery time.

23 weeks today and a very squirmy baby. She likes bacon sandwiches :D


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies,

NSN, just wanted to let you know how sorry I am.....:hugs:. 


Lou, I am definately having a hospital birth....had a previous c-section. I am pretty open to a v-bac, but I really could care less how this little one arrives. I just want a happy little baby in the end! I think in Canada, homebirths are not quite as common. (Although I do know someone who just had one). For me personally, I would never consider one....I am such a chicken!! LOL. Good luck with your decisions for those of you thinking about one!

Sea, bacon sandwiches....:rofl: Mine loves chocolate right now!! Lol. 

Is anyone else suffering from horrible nasal congestion? I did while pregnant with my dd, and am again. I have such a hard time sleeping and am up several times a night. Also having horrible hip pain again.....oh the joys! Other than that, feeling fantastic!! (During the day!) 

Hope you are all feeling well!


----------



## Cornish

Addy, hope it clears soon, I had it a few weeks ago but now just get heartburn! I used vapour rub on a tissue under my pillow!

Bacon yum, chocolates yum-all food-yummmmmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I have that other lovely pregnancy symptom. Excess saliva. I have to wash my pillow case every other day!


----------



## Glowstar

I'm still suffering from morning sickness:-/
I've been feeling really rubbish, I think I might have the start of SPD. I've been getting really bad groin/pubic pain and really suffering in bed at night when I try to turn over. Means I keep waking up, then heartburn, then feel sick!! I am exhausted!


----------



## Cornish

I down to double digits only left!!!!!


----------



## timsogirl

happy Monday and happy Thanksgiving week to everyone!!! 

I have finally gotten over the horrid cold and I am feeling good again!

less than 100 days til my lil man gets here... I can't beleive we have all made it this far :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

Yes, can't believe how far we have made it! At my last appointment, I got my forms for my glucose test (between 24 and 28 weeks) and my Whinro (for my negative blood type). These tests/shots seemed so far away...now they are just a few weeks away! Although, not looking forward to either! 

GS, sorry you are feeling so crappy!:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Had a better nights sleep last night :thumbup: OH made me an iced decaf coffee....made with loads of milk and ice cream...I then had some Remegel and I had a really sound sleep :happydance::happydance:

Just wanted to say Never :cry::cry: so very sorry :nope::hugs:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I had my appointment with the consultant today. I have been told that because I have had two previous c-sections they will not allow me to have a VBAC or go into labour. Which is fine by me as I didn't want to go down the VBAC route like I did with Amy and end up having a c-section in the end anyway. So baby Jessica will be born at 39 weeks.

Also today they found a trace of protien in my urine, but blood pressure was fine, so no one seemed overly concerned.

Hope everyone is healthy and happy!


----------



## x-amy-x

22 weeks :happydance: 12 days til my steroids :)


----------



## Cornish

Glad you got some good sleep glow, hope it's continued?
Sea, I'm glad they've made a decision on delivering baby, have they given you a date? Hope your bp remains good.

Amy,happy 22 weeks.
All good with me, not sleeping much at night, baby wiggling lots and lack of breathe but getting closer to that third tri!xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

No. I have to go back when I am 32 weeks for a date. I have been told that the section will be done at 39 weeks and as my local hospital only does elective sections on a Wednesday, that should put it at around 7th March.


----------



## addy1

Sure is quiet around here! 

Well the due date for my angel baby has come and gone. I was okay with it.....seems now that I am feeling this little one kicking all the time, I am much more at ease with it all. Still very hard to forget all the pain and trauma, but as the weeks go on, it is getting better. 

I am feeling great! Hoping this trend continues!! LOL. I am LOVING how active this little one is....I forgot how cool the feeling was after I had DD. Baby likes to lay right across my tummy though. Hoping for a v-bac this time, but it seems my babies like to sit breech!! 

How is everyone else doing?? :flower:


----------



## ttclou25

evening everyone - 

Addy - hope your doing ok hun - good to hear baby is kicking lots.

Not much to report still cant decide if ill have home birth or hospital. Feeling him lots more but he has his quiet days which freak me out, especially as i had low back/weird tummy ache last night that kept me up. Roll on March!!


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!!! Happy Monday to you all :flower:

my lil fella is kicking more everyday and I am loving it... I have my glucose test on Dec 8th & my 4d ultrasound on Dec 16th. I am so very excited about the ultrasound!!!

Am I the only one getting HUGE?

not to much longer and we will be in the LAST trimester!!! :happydance:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

((((Addy)))) My angel baby's due date passed without me noticing as I was suffering so much with morning sickness that I lost track of what day it was. I wasn'y sure whether to be upset over not noticing to be honest. In one way I was upset the day passed without us doing anything to mark it, but in another way I'm glad the day passed without any sorrow.

Lou - March cannot come quickly enough, can it? I am so much more uncomfortable this time round.

My appointment for my elective c-section came through the post this morning. Jessica will be born on Friday 9th March 2012 at 39 weeks exactly. I was surprised to receive it through the post as I thought I had to see the consultant again before a date was decided. I have to go to the hospital the Tuesday before for my pre operative check.

Another thing that has surprised me is the reaction I get when I tell people I am having a c-section, they range from - 'Lucky you!' to 'Why do you get a c-section and my cousin's uncle's niece's aunt's sister doesn't?'

I would much prefer to be able to do it naturally, but unfortunately that decision has been made for me and at the end of the day shouldn't what's best for mother and baby be what really matters?


----------



## Glowstar

Of course Sea! these matters are personal as well as medical reasons...tell people to mind their own business!

I'm 41 in January and I tell you I am sooooooooooooo exhausted with this pregnancy :wacko: little man is moving loads now :thumbup: but also keeping me awake at night :sleep: I'm much bigger than I was with my last two pregnancies and really uncomfortable already!


----------



## ttclou25

Sea - Ignore peoples reactions - people have opinions on everything you do or they dont or know someone that did it differently -

Glowstar - bless you hun hope you get some sleep soon, i know how you feel i want a night of not getting up for a wee and being able to get up without feeling like a whale. 

Im getting fed up with people saying how small my bump is, i have people say 'my friends due same time as you and shes much bigger..' it freaks me out that baby is too small or somethings not right its really starting to wind me up. This is my 22 week bump is it too small ?
 



Attached Files:







380406_10150402477969484_512119483_8054546_1304674408_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cornish

I agree Lou, everyone will have their opinion! I think your bump looks great.
Sea, do you feel weird knowing the date so early? I'd love to be given a date that I'll give birth, would makes things easier to plan!

I'm also feeling a lot bigger and more tired this time round!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I know. It just gets difficult to ignore people when you're so full of hormones. I keep getting the impresion that I lot of these people think I have managed to 'wangle' getting a c-section. It doesn't help that it's been in the news a lot about the cost of c-sections on the NHS.

Glowstar - Sometimes madam keeps me up in the night. Epecially if I have had a busy day where I have been walking lots. I'm hoping it's not habit forming. And I have been so uncomfortable over these last few weeks.

Lou - So far I have had 50% tell me how small I am and 50% tell me ho massive I am. I feel that I am bigger then I was with my last pregnancy. I think your bump is perfect for 22 weeks


22 weeks


24 weeks

Cornish - I had to have my youngest by elective c-section after I went over due, but I have never known the date this early on. It feels a bit weird. DH even suggested we get her a birthday card to take to the hospital with us.


----------



## Cornish

What a great idea to get a card ready, how cute! I don't think all the news about c sections is helping you but people really should butt out!

Ladies how do you make your gorgeous bump shots so tiny? When I upload a pic it takes up the whole page!xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I simply click on add attachment.


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls. 

Loving the bump pics Sea and Lou :) I think your bumps are perfect. Im carrying so much lower than you guys. I think I may have a roomier pelvis or something lol. 

My lil gal is keeping me awake loads. She seems to want to be awake and playing during the day, when i need to sleep, and sleeps during the night when im driving around working. I have also had to give up some of my work responsibilities. Had to give up some of the heavy lifting as my back was in bad shape. Didnt realize that having a big bump would zap my core strength so bad. 

Girls have a wonderful week, and congrats to the ladies rolling up on the third trimester next week ;) I only have until Dec 12 till my glucose screening and 4d ultrasound. Cant wait!!


----------



## Glowstar

Lou...your bump is NOT small....I was prob about a size 8 pre-pregnancy both times (I would say you are about same size??) and my bump was like yours.

This time around I was a size 10+ and much bigger...but then it is my 3rd and I'm 40 so everythings gone a bit pear shaped :haha:

Lovely bump Sea!!!

Cornish...you are in the 3rd trimester :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Goodness, I have been so exhausted today. I've not long woken up from a 2 hour nap and I feel more tired then I did before I went to sleep.

Due to the schools being closed because of industrial action I decided to take my youngest to our local Children's Centre Stay and Play Session. Not one of my better ideas, it just ended up making me feel more drained. Plus I was cornered by the Centre's Health Visitor who was trying to get me to sign up for Antenatal Birthing Classes and Breast Feeding Support, despite me explaining I was having a c-section and bottle feeding.

Ugh, little madam has plenty of time to make me tired when she's born. I just want some energy back.


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

I thought i had better pop in and say hi, i havent been on here for a while.
glad to see your all well, and loving all the bump pics. Does any one else feel this is all going so fast? i only have 3 months today to go, so just in 3rd trimester!!! wooo hoooo!!!
i have just started 'lazy daisy' a antenatel yoga class, i would definitaly reccommend it if you have one in your area, it really relaxes you and makes you confident about the birth.
been busy painting the nursery and going carpet shopping at the weekend, so exciting getting things done! ill post some pics when its all done. oh and putting the christmas tree up, i wanted to last weekend but the oh said far too early!
Anyway, good catching up with you all. xxx


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies! 
Hope everyone is doing well today! So happy it is the weekend! I am so tired, and by the end of the week, I am ready for bed by 7:00pm! (And I'm only 24 weeks!) So happy to have reached the 24 week milestone today!:happydance: I posted on the 2nd tri board about my low blood pressure. I have been having such bad dizzy spells and am glad I know it is from that and not an issue with my blood sugar. I am going to go for my glucose test next Friday just to be sure. Other than being tired, feeling pretty good!

Love the bump pictures! Hope you are all well!!:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Happy V Day Addy!!! :happydance:

I've got low BP too...just makes me feel really tired...I've got my GTT on the 22nd December :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Addy - happy 24 weeks!!!

Put the christmas tree up yesterday - cannot wait until baby is here next year and we can have a family xmas.


----------



## addy1

Lou, Christmas takes on a whole new life when there are little ones around!! This year, my dd is so excited about everything. Makes you feel like a kid again!

GS, how have you been feeling? My dizzy spells seem to be less frequent now. Hoping my body is adjusting now. Not a good feeling though to be so dizzy, scared of falling down!


----------



## Glowstar

I've not really felt very dizzy...more exhausted!! thought I'd be having a burst of energy in 2nd tri but that is NOT happening at all :shrug:

I put my tree up last weekend :blush:


----------



## timsogirl

happy Mondy ladies!!! I just finished reading all of the posts and it sounds like aside from normal aches, pains and tiredness we are all doing well. Thank goodness :thumbup:

I am so happy to be entering into the 3rd and final trimester today. I honestly never thought I would be here. Thanks to all of you for seeing me through this rough road!!! only a few more months now :winkwink:


----------



## essie0828

Hey Girls :)

Got a new computer today so I am able to do a ticker and get some pics of babys ultrasounds up on here. Finally!!! Ill prolly have to upload the pics in the morning after work but check out the new ticker ;)

GS, addy, sorry to hear that you guys have low bp. Hope that you get to feeling better soon. Congrats on 28 weeks Tims :hugs: I think that Cornish is 28 weeks this week to, congrats. I will be there with you lovley ladies soon. So when is the official start of third tri?? I have seen 27 and 28 weeks. 

Ladies have a goodnight.


----------



## Cornish

Lovely to hear all are doing so well, we're coming to the home stretch!!!

Congrats on hitting 27 weeks essie, and 28 tims. I've read diff things about third tri too so think you can join it when you like! Maybe go for half way through the week?!

Sorry to hear of the low bp, I'm also suffering with it and the blobs in my eyes are starting to become quite irritating, as is lying down when I walk up the stairs! Midwife has said bp should start increasing around now as the 20 weeks is when it's at it's lowest, and I'm on my way out of 20s! Woo hoo!

Bought more stuff for nursery, curtains and a lamp shade, all in different varieties of jungle animal themes so they are similar but not too the same!


----------



## ttclou25

Afternoon - Im so envious of the majority of you ladies onto 27 and 28 weeks aghhhh time is so slow for me, but at least ive made the milestone of 24 :happydance:

i get confused when 3rd tri starts - on here its 27 weeks but ive seen other places 28 weeks :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Great news on passing v day lou. 
Just had midwife, all looking good but bp has dropped again! It's now 89/58. Any tips on getting this up?x


----------



## essie0828

Lou congrats on Vday!!! :) 

Cornish eat lots of salty foods and drink tons of water. It will increase your blood volume and hopefully your bp. Have at some potato chips and salty crackers and cheese girl ;) Just be sure to drink a lot with it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cornish

Thanks essie, I'll give it a go! I've been craving salt so badly so maybe that's why?!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah for all of us reaching V-day and for those of you entering 3rd tri already :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cornish - mine was 90/52 last time so similar to yours...maybe take Essie's advice :winkwink: it just makes me feel SUPER tired :shrug: hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hey Girls

Hope that the salt trick has worked some for you gals with low bp. Its a trick I learned during one of my anatomy and physiology classes in college. Salt tricks you kindeys into holding fluid in your blood stream insted of passin it in urine. Cornish I bet anything thats why you are craving salt. Dont worry about having to much salt right now girls, eat as much as you like. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Im trying to keep busy and pass the time until my doc appt monday. I am so excited to see Hayley and really anxious to make sure she is developing normally. This time they have assured me that they will be checking all of her insted of the small peak I saw last month. And I have my GTT set for monday, bring on the sweet goo. I hope I pass it. Im sure the baby will like the sweet drink if anything, she loves sugary stuff. Gets all wiggly. But then again she moves all the time anyway, her kicks just get really strong with sugary stuff. Have a good weekend gals. :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Essie, I had my glucose test yesterday and baby was so wiggly while I was waiting. I watched my stomache move the whole time and the hour went by really quickly! I did not pass the first time with my dd and had to do the 2 hour, so I'm hoping I pass this time! Really do not want to spend another 2 hours there....so many sick people! :sick:

My belly seems to have popped over the last week! I was always showing pretty good, but now my old coat does not fit!! 

My BP issues seems to have ended, as I am having fewer and fewer dizzy spells. Very thankful for that, as it is scary enough walking around on snow and ice with a bump, let alone being dizzy! 

Hoping everyone is feeling good and enjoying this holiday season so far! :xmas16:


----------



## essie0828

Addy glad that you are feeling better and that you passed your GTT. LOL at your sugared up wiggly baby. :haha: Im pretty sure thats what will happen with Hayley to. 

Ughh still waiting to see her, Come On Monday!

:hugs: Ladies


----------



## Glowstar

Excitedly waiting for an update from Essie :happydance:


----------



## timsogirl

good morning ladies!!! I hope this day finds all of you and your sweet bellies feeling well!!!

I failed my first glucose test :wacko: but thank goodness I passed my 3-hour test that followed. It was a horrible experience to have to drink all of that sugar on an empty tummy, and like someone else said... baby was a wriggle worm during the wait!!! hahaha so glad it is over and I am geestational diabetes free!

4d ultrasound on Friday and I absolutely can think of nothing else at the moment! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## firsttimer1

How come so many UK ladies are having to do the gluscose test? is it due to big measurements or something?

Im wondering if i will have to do one.....

timsogirl - glad u passed yours :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Essie-any pics?
Tims, glad you did ok in second test. 
Kas- I was wondering that too, think a lot of ladies that I asked have history or relative linked to needing the test.

I'm shattered, even more than I was if that's possible!xx


----------



## Neversaynever

When you fill your green notes in, it determines if you need to do the test. I think if it's on the preggo's immediate family you have to be tested. 

Loving all the pics and stuff...back on the roller coaster for me :dohh: :haha:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

NSN - Hey hun, whats happened?? (i may be behind havent been about much) I last remember you just found out pg :hugs:

With regards to glucose, i thought everyone had it i have mine in a few weeks, buti guess if its to do with family my sister had 2 stillborns from gestational diabetes so that prob why im having it.

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, had my fundel checked :winkwink: this one was a new one for the books, i was measuring 27cm and was hoping that meant i was further along as its supposed to be the same as how many weeks pg you are but it can be a few cm out.

Essie - how did you get on? 
xx


----------



## ttclou25

NSN - Sorry hun - just saw your signature - im so sorry lovely, :hugs: Are you going to have any tests done to see why this is happening? xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ttclou...I'm pregnant again :rofl: without AF in-between :haha:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Neversaynever said:


> Ttclou...I'm pregnant again :rofl: without AF in-between :haha:
> 
> XxX

OMG WOW congrats - im so behing lol. Im sooooo pleased for you...this has to be it for you!! Are they watching you closely? Are you doing anything different?? xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lol bless ya, I'll let the RPL clinic know next week I'm pregnant (if I still am) and I'll have a scan at 7 & 9 weeks :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Neversaynever said:


> Lol bless ya, I'll let the RPL clinic know next week I'm pregnant (if I still am) and I'll have a scan at 7 & 9 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> XxX

Im so happy for you - I have everything crossed :dust:


----------



## Cornish

Andrea-what, when!!! Ahhhhhh congrats!!!!!!xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Andrea OMG :shock: please please stick bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

FT - I'm having it because of family history and basically because I am an old cow :haha::haha:


----------



## Bride2b

OMG Glowstar I was wondering how u were doing,glad to see your little bean is 24 weeks! Do you remember me from ttc forums & CBFM? I wasn't far behind u with my pregnancy but lost him 2 weeks ago. I'm so glad ur ok hun xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I know Bride...I posted on your thread...so dreadfully sorry for your loss :cry: hope you are OK :hugs:


----------



## addy1

NSN, I am so happy for you! I am sending all positive thoughts and :dust: your way! Good luck on this crazy journey! (Read your journal, and love the names!:rofl: and swearing!! LOL) Will be thinking about you on Sunday, and praying you hit the 4 week mark without a glitch!! 

I am now suffering from a cold!! I can't stop coughing and I am so congested!! I'll see how I feel in a few days, and if I am not feeling better, might go see my doctor. I don't want it to get worse, I'm already not sleeping without having a cold as well! 

Looking forward to a nice long Christmas break from work!! I need to get over this cold!!


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> I know Bride...I posted on your thread...so dreadfully sorry for your loss :cry: hope you are OK :hugs:

Ah I see you are having a boy..congrats.:thumbup: I didnt see your post, but thanks for the message. Hopefully I will be back and a fully fledged member of 'PAL' soon as I need to be pregnant again after whats happened. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

ttclou25 said:


> NSN - Hey hun, whats happened?? (i may be behind havent been about much) I last remember you just found out pg :hugs:
> 
> With regards to glucose, i thought everyone had it i have mine in a few weeks, buti guess if its to do with family my sister had 2 stillborns from gestational diabetes so that prob why im having it.
> 
> Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, had my fundel checked :winkwink: this one was a new one for the books, i was measuring 27cm and was hoping that meant i was further along as its supposed to be the same as how many weeks pg you are but it can be a few cm out.
> 
> Essie - how did you get on?
> xx

@ 25 weeks mine was 28cm but the doctor didnt even mention it. Im slightly worried but apparently fundal measurements can be inaccurate due to excess sac fluid, position of baby etc..... im interested to see what the measurement is on friday with MW at the 28 wk appt!!! hope it is not indicating im carrying a big baby :wacko:

CONGRATS NSN!!!!

im getting sooo tired again :( here we go with the third tri symptoms..... lol


----------



## 2ndtimer

havent been on here in ages, hope all you ladies are well, can not beleive i am 28 weeks today, went for my steroid injections today!! back tomorrow and for a scan also and to book induction date at 37 weeks, so that meens that in 9 weeks or less i will have my baby.

other than that i am a little scatty and all over the place as we have just picked our babies headstone, and i am praying new baby doesnt come on his birthday even tho the share the same due date.


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck for Friday hunni, also CONGRATS for hitting 3rd trimester!!! Xxx


----------



## ttclou25

2ndtimer said:


> havent been on here in ages, hope all you ladies are well, can not beleive i am 28 weeks today, went for my steroid injections today!! back tomorrow and for a scan also and to book induction date at 37 weeks, so that meens that in 9 weeks or less i will have my baby.
> 
> other than that i am a little scatty and all over the place as we have just picked our babies headstone, and i am praying new baby doesnt come on his birthday even tho the share the same due date.


So glad time is going quick , good luck with scan xx


----------



## essie0828

NSN CONGRATS!!!! :hugs: Will be stalking you.

Bride2b, so sorry hun :( 

Hi Girls, glad to see you all are doing pretty good. Had and passed my glucose test. Yay! Got to see baby a bit and she looks good, they showed me she has hair already. :) But i didnt get to see her face in 4d. She is laying in a way that she has her face tucked tword my back and she is laying transverse. So i think that they are gonna try again in 2 weeks to get me a pic of her face. I think. But doc says all is good with her and me. Bp was good, urine was good and fundal height good. Cant wait till my next appt, hope i get to see her. You ladies have a wonderful week. Btw got some pics but having trouble loading them but will try to get em up soon.
NSN congrats again :)


----------



## Cornish

Glad all is going well essie, how exciting to see all her hair!
Hoping all you ladies have had a wonderful week?
I'm struggling to find warm clothes to cover bump so am opting for about 5 layers each day! Only problem is when I go inside anywhere it's so hot!

Baby boy is wriggling like a nutter, lots of elbow pokes and shunts now. He has stayed head down so hoping he stays there, doing lots of leaning forwards and cleaning on all 4s as yoga lady said it got them in the best positin.

Have a great weekend all.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Essie, yay for a great scan and good results. I've got my GTT on the 22nd December.

Cornish - wish my boy would move more...had loads of movement weeks 20-24 and it's almost ground to a halt. I have to keep getting the doppler out to see if he's OK :nope: not sure if he's turned facing my back the last week but seriously hardly feeling any movement and it's stressing me out. Midwife today so will ask :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

Gs I'm sure he is just nestled in snugly. I tend to get my movement after food or when I move position in bed. It's more jabs now a days.
Hope all goes great at the mid wife.x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey glow - good luck for your 25 week appt today :dance:

I had my 28 wk appt today at 27+2 and Fundal is measuring 32!!!!! im majorly stressed out about it :(


----------



## Glowstar

FT I honestly think you'll be fine...and at the end of the day if baby is a bit bigger at least you will know in advance and things can be planned better right? as in what you should buy and options for delivery. Better to know now than have to find out half way through labour and things turn into an emergency so look on this extra scan as a positive and safe option for you and baby FT :hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttclou25

GS - Try not to worry - i go through stages of not feeling anything and im not sure if its because hes getting tight in the tummy that im loosing some feelings, as i think i havent felt him for ages but put my hand on my tummy and he is but im not feeling it as much outside anymore.

First timer - I wouldnt worry about fundel mine was more and ive read it can be down to the position there in and tbh its better to be big than too small x

Essie - Fab news on scan - when you go back for next scan we want piccys!!

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## addy1

GS, I've noticed the same thing. My little one seems to be more inactive than usual. I still feel him/her all the time, but the baby is just not as crazy as he/she used to be. 

Essie, glad your scan went to well. That is so cute about the hair!!:happydance:

Glad you are all feeling well!! 

26 weeks today!!:happydance:


----------



## addy1

Well, my sleepy/lazy baby did not last too long! The last few days, he/she has been very active. So nice to feel all these big kicks! I'm thinking head is down now, as I feel something large (back or butt) on the one side, with all the kicks on the other. I also feel the little hiccups down lower. Hoping this little one does not enjoy the breech position like it's older sister! 

I have an appointment today! Looking forward to hearing the heartbeat again. (It never gets old!!)

Hope you are all doing well! Been very quiet around here!


----------



## ttclou25

Hi Addy - glad to hear baby is moving about lots. The last couple of days my monster has been non stop, and its getting alot clearer to see him move through my tummy. I too also get a head pushing out to bottom right and kicks top left. 

When does everyones antanatel start? Ive also just booked in for the hypno birthing course too x


----------



## timsogirl

had my 4d scan last week and it was such a treat!!! I hope you all get to experience this as well. I get to go back this week because baby boy was moving about so much they couldn't get a clear picture!! ok by me :happydance:

so glad to hear everyone doing well :hugs:

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









photo 2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## addy1

Lou, I'm not sure if we are going to do classes this time around. I am way too queasy, and the videos are a bit much for me. I am so scared to pass out in front of people, and possibly fall, so I might skip them this time:blush:

Beautiful pictures Tims! He is so cute! I would love a 4D, but we do not have them in our city. 

My appointment went well today. BP was back to my normal range, which is nice. I also have not gained a truckload of weight either, so bring on the Christmas eating!! I am measuring 27 weeks, so I guess baby is right on schedule! She is putting in my referal to the OB/GYN so I can get my appointment to discuss my options as far as C-section or V-Bac. Can't believe I am already at that point!! Time is sure going by fast!


----------



## Glowstar

:hugs:Lovely pics Timso :kiss:

Merry Christmas ladies...in case I don't get back online :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks NSN!!! Merry Christmas to you and sticky bean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks GS :hugs:

Just to let you all know too...x-amy-X has given birth at 26 weeks to Connie yesterday. 

Sending her lots of hope, :hugs: and strength

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

I know.....she was born by emergency section yesterday lunch time. I burst into tears when I read it as we had the same due date. I keep thinking about her and everything she has gone through with her other losses and hope and pray that having those steroid injections keeps Connie safe and well. I know on Monday she had a scan and she was estimated to weigh 1lbs 12oz. 
C'mon little Connie....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Hey ladies, sorry this christmas has had me so busy I barely find time to read up let alone respond. Best wishes to Amy and her little Connie (beauty name), will be thinking of you both.

Tims those pics are amazing! 

Hope all have a wonderful christmas with lots of yummy food.xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

xAmyx I Hope and pray little Connie is a fighter, my thoughts are with you both. xxx

merry christmas everyone, 30+2 for me, woo hoo. It was this lime last year we lost our little one, cant believe how quickly this year has passed.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Amy has posted a pic on the March Mammas thread of the beautiful little Connie who weighed 1lb 14oz...she's gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## addy1

Amy, thinking of you and your precious baby girl. So sorry to hear about her set back today, and praying for a better tomorrow. 

Merry Christmas everyone:)


----------



## x-amy-x

heres a little pic of my miss before i have to shoot off again... shes improving bit by bit

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/397959_10150487019848394_532428393_8642440_2097661674_n.jpg

hoping to set up a journal soon.. ill be sure to link you guys.. thank you for all the support xx


----------



## suffolksarah

x-amy-x said:


> heres a little pic of my miss before i have to shoot off again... shes improving bit by bit
> 
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/397959_10150487019848394_532428393_8642440_2097661674_n.jpg
> 
> hoping to set up a journal soon.. ill be sure to link you guys.. thank you for all the support xx

Bless her, shes gorgeous Amy. Hope she goes from strength to strength xxx


----------



## timsogirl

just saw the news!!! prayers going up for baby Connie- She is beautiful!


----------



## timsogirl

thought I would share a few pictures from the holiday... 

my baby tea is just a few weeks away!!! time is flying :happydance:

hope everyone is well today :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







387273_2777248823740_1033685909_33063683_695476149_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1









391043_2772314860394_1033685909_33061921_1604405041_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1









403146_2790544356120_1033685909_33071744_1284157869_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## addy1

Beautiful little girl Amy! Praying for Connie and your family!:hugs:

Great pictures Tims! Time is flying!

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas, and feel rested and relaxed! (I think I feel more tired from all the visiting and shopping!!) Need a few days to recover!


----------



## ttclou25

Amy :hugs::hugs::hugs: Shes gorgous little thing, so much hair. Each day she is getting stronger x


----------



## Cornish

Amy, commie is a beauty! Hope you've had a good Christmas.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Beautiful Amy......sending her all the love and strength in the world...also to you and your family :hugs:

Timso - lovely pics :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey,

here's the link to my journal... as promised

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...eonatal-journey-born-26-2-a.html#post14700425

Hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## Cornish

Thanks Amy. 
Well my midwife appt was exciting today! At 31 weeks I'm measuring 34 and baby is engaged and ready to go! I've been suffering badly from a pinching sensation so at least I know it's just baby's head, unfortunately it looks like I have weeks of pain unless he comes early (midwife says is very possible), or they induce due to size (also possibility)! Having another check in 2 weeks to check growth and hopefully it's just a spurt and will have levelled out. 
How are you ladies?x


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo how exciting Cornish, although I am sure you want him to hold on until at least 36 weeks :winkwink:
Nothing new with me, growth scan on the 5th January when I'll be 28 weeks. Last time at 25 weeks I was measuring bang on and he wasn't head down so we'll see what he's up to next week :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Yes I'd love him to wait, but I did wonder if they would go by his current measurements or my edd to say what is 36 weeks- that could be 2 weeks away! I thought I was prepared but def not!
Glad all is good with you, hope appt goes well.xxx


----------



## Cornish

Yes I'd love him to wait, but I did wonder if they would go by his current measurements or my edd to say what is 36 weeks- that could be 2 weeks away! I thought I was prepared but def not!
Glad all is good with you, hope appt goes well.xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow cornish you may have one big baby!!! I had my 31 week appointment today and i am measuring spot on! The only issue is baby is back to back at the moment, but the mw didnt seem concerned, hope baby will move by then, as i have read babck to back = long and painfull labour! I have been reading up on how to get lo to move, no more slumping on the sofa for me!!! xxx


----------



## Cornish

Ss glad you are spot on! Midwife thinks he is either big or dates are wrong, find out soon I suppose!
Yes I read back to back is painful, hopefully baby will turn for you. Scrubbing the floor or just crawling on all 4s helps.xx


----------



## addy1

My gosh, can't believe we are already talking about delivery!! Seems like yesterday we were all trying to get through the first 12 weeks!! When does the the third trimester actually start? I'll be 28 weeks on Friday.....must be close!

SS, when I was trying to get my DD to turn, my OB said all fours with butt up in the air for 15 mins. at a time. (Although it didn't work for me, it might for you:winkwink:)

Cornish, hopefully baby just a major growth spurt and will slow down a bit for you! Maybe he will have a couple lazy weeks!! LOL. 

Thanks for the update Amy, will be following your journal and Connie's progress!:hugs:

Nothing new for me, my last appointment was great! Measuring right on track. Not sure yet about the position of the baby. Will have to wait until he/she gets a little bigger to tell. Hoping to see the OB soon, to really discuss delivery plans. Hoping for a v-bac, but may have to have another c-section. I am starting to feel the nesting urge though! Cleaned my whole house today, and really want to work on baby's room in the next few weeks!


----------



## Neversaynever

Amy...loving the new journal :hugs:

Tims...love the shower invites :cloud9:

All this talk of delivery is making me cross my legs :rofl:

So happy that so many of you made it :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Addy - 3rd tri starts at week 27 so you are already there :hugs::hugs:

Cornish - hope baby turns round...no idea where mine is :wacko:

NSN - praying you make it...c'mon sticky bean :thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Cornish

Yep addy, 27/28 weeks so happy third tri!

GS baby is in right place just a bit early! He is head down and engaged! I kind of want him to pop back out!xx


----------



## ttclou25

Hello lovelies :hi:

It all sounds so crazy that we are talking about labour, im so excited!!

Cornish how exciting that you could be giving birth a little earlier - i would love to be pushed forward i just want this little one to be safe outside and time to hurry up!! Il prob be the last one on here to give birth.

Had my 4D yesterday which was lovely except he kept putting his feet in his face - hes weighing in at about 2.2lb
 



Attached Files:







404376_10150480031629484_512119483_8293000_957312368_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0









401116_10150480032904484_512119483_8293005_739702970_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## addy1

28 weeks tomorrow! Heading to the hospital for my Whinro injection (for my blood type). I do not have a problem with needles, but this one hurts!! I hate getting it!! They jab it right into you, (and seem to take pleasure in doing it!! LOL). :devil:

Love your scan pictures Lou!


----------



## Cornish

Happy 28 weeks addy, hope the injection was ok. 
Lou, brilliant pics!
I'm feeling very heavy and tired, almost looking forward to christmas hols being over so normality can reign in the house! Packing to visit my brother for nye, hate packing!x


----------



## ttclou25

happy 28 weeks hun :thumbup:- I just cant wait to 30 weeks then it feels more like a countdown, i wish the midwife would push me forward to my LMP date a week ahead as now hes catching up they are sticking with 12 week measurement :growlmad:


----------



## Glowstar

Gorgeous Pics Lou :kiss::cloud9:

Addy - hope it wasn't too painful :hugs:

Cornish - enjoy your trip :thumbup:

Happy New Year ladies......the countdown truly begins as soon as we are in 2012 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hellybean

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you ALL and hope you all had a fabulous christmas! I now we arent in 2012 yet but thought id say now as i probably wont get on here soon as i just seem to be really busy at the moment! how are you all and all your bumps!!!
xxxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Happy New Year! Wishing you all a fab 2012... It's going to be a good year.

Is anyone doing anything nice this evening? X


----------



## suffolksarah

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*:happydance:

Hope everyone has a good one, i am not doing anything, for the first time in my adult/teen life. My and the OH are staying in with a chinese, i very much doubt i will make it to midnight as i have been sleeping badly and waking at 5, hopefully i will make it past my usual 9.30pm bedtime!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic evening and 2012!!


----------



## Glowstar

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!

I have really enjoyed having you all by my side during this PAL journey...look how far we have all come! I look forward to 2012 when all our new bundles of joy will be arriving...how exciting :happydance::hugs:

Not doing much tonight, then again I'm quite happy to stay in with OH and my girls...we are all wearing 'onesies' tonight :haha: including OH :shock: so we will just be chilling out. Got a party tomorrow night so looking forward to that :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

Happy New Year everyone! 2012 is going to be such a great year!! :happydance:

We are heading to our friends tonight, there will be 5 little ones all under 3 years old.....I don't think anyone will be staying up until midnight!! :lol:

Hope you all have a fantastic evening, whether you are staying in or going out!

(My shot yesterday was not as bad.....they gave it to me in my arm instead of my lower back. Seemed to hurt a lot less, although my arm is a little tender today! Oh well, all for the baby!!)


----------



## suffolksarah

Well its 2012, year of our babies!!!!

But grrrrrr, back to work today after the crimbo break, i really cant be bothered! When does everyone else start maternity? i still have 6 weeks, not finishing until i am 38 weeks, wish i was finishing at about 34! xxx


----------



## Cornish

Happy 2012 ladies! 
Addy I'm glad the shot didn't hurt as much as expected. 
Ss sorry about work, oh went bk today and I slept through him leaving! Don't know if I'd cope with full time work at mo! I'm a teacher and as contract ended am currently doing supply so when I'm tired I just say no (which is helpful at the min), I doubt I'll work much this month and then maternity allowance kicks in I hope. 

How is everyone?xx


----------



## Glowstar

Boo Hiss for work!!! I've worked all the way through and OH has been off which has been a bit rubbish!! 

I finish on the 24th February at 36 weeks.....the countdown is on and it can't come quick enough :wacko:


----------



## addy1

I'll be starting my mat. leave with a sick leave!! Ha ha.....I will use up my sick days before going off, so I can have a few extra weeks before baby arrives. I only had two days off before my dd was born (she came early at 38 weeks), so I want a bit of time to spend with my daughter and get ready for baby. I'll be done work around February 24th! 

I am looking forward to my year of mat. leave, and can't believe it is coming up so quickly!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hola ladies - hope your all doing well :hugs:

BOO for work indeed! sucks ass being back BUT we are all closer to our babies :dance:

Got my OB appt tomo morn at local hosp so he/she can look at bump (measured 33 @ 28weeks) - hope they do a growth scan but as it wasnt mentioned i wont get hopes up x

HOPE YOUR ALL WELL X


----------



## ttclou25

hello lovelies!!

I was thinking the other day how exciting its going to be reading the birth stories on here in just weeks!!!

I start my maternity on the 9th Jan:thumbup: but its not really at the same time. Because i have my own company i can start then but will still go to work till i pop and carry on working when baby is here (he'll just come to work with me but part time) - i feel naughty getting maternity pay and pay but i have just had a 15 thousand pound tax bill so not so guilty at the same time.


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow ttclou, thats one big bill!! I got a £990 tax rebate 2 days before xmas, so was super pleased about that!!

Firsttimer, hope all goes well at hospital mtomorrow and you get a sneaky scan, so you can see baby again! xx


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, great to see all are well. I had a 3 hr hosp visit last night as thought waters had gone (they haven't)!
Baby is still measuring ahead by 3 weeks so I'm interested if they do a scan firsttimer, bp was low and contractions were there but not regular enough to be worried about, he is still engaged too.
Bit of a wake up call to slow things down really!

Hope your appt goes well ft, I hope you do get a scan. Have they mentioned induction if still big?xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wow that's one big bill Lou :shock:

SS - :happydance: for a tax rebate :happydance:

Cornish - that's a bit scary :shock: had you just wee'd :haha: hope he hangs on in there for a bit longer :winkwink:

28 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Haha, possibly GS, possibly! But they also found signs of an infection that could result in excess discharge, either way I'm happy he isn't coming now!xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Back from my appt due to big fundal height; here is a copy of my report from the March Mamas thread:

*Ok.... so my appt this morning: (not word for word but what i can remember):*

*Ob:* Im trying to work out from your notes why your here. Your weight gain is perfect (19 pounds); your bloods are fine and your urine is clear...
*Me:* Im measuring 33cm at 27 weeks so im measuring 6cm ahead...
*Ob*: Oh is that all? I really wouldnt worry. We worry when its small but not big - unless there is reason to think patient has GD etc - which i really dont think you do. Pop on bed and were measure you. Your measuring 33cm - same as you were told at week 27.
*Me:* *passes out from anxiety and heat - and Ob gets me water. Embarrassing*

When ob returns she has the consultant with her to give me reassurance. He says 'You look splendid' - so i perked up at that He prob didnt want me to faint again.

He measures me at 34-35cm. However he has a good feel and says the baby feels very normal in size and it does not feel like i have excess fluid. I should stop worrying and there is no need for a GD test or a growth scan (boo but yay). 
The baby is head down but the head is fairly high which is prob why im measuring ahead. For reassurance i should see him at 36 weeks.

so thats it - ive finally decided that Fundal height is a load of BO**OCKS!

AND from now on im going to relax :)

xxx


----------



## Cornish

Thank you for the update ft, hope you are feeling happier. I do think that there is a lot to be said about measuring a bump, mine changes all the time depending where his bum is!
Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

YEP it just seems to be much more ''guess'' than accurate. Even the consultant said ''its sooo hard to know where the baby starts and bump ends'' LOL xxx


----------



## addy1

So glad that you are feeling better FT. Have you ever passed out before? I do pretty easily, so anytime I am at the doctor's I get nervous!! LOL. I also never quite understood the fundal height measurment. I'm sure if done by five different doctor's, you'd get five different results! 

Cornish, also glad you are feeling better. How scary!! Glad your waters are still there, and the contractions have slowed down. You will have to make sure and put your feet up for the next few weeks!! 

SS, so nice to get surprise money!!

Happy 28 weeks GS!! 

Lou, January 9th can't come fast enough I bet!!

Back to work tomorrow for me:( Can't wait for the next 6 weeks to go by, so I can be done!! My OB/GYN phoned today, and I have an appointment on Monday! Looking forward to meeting her and finding out my options as far as delivery.


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep im known for passing out :haha: pretty much anything medical - even blood pressure - i have to calm myself down first or else i will pass out.

I cant even watch or talk about labour. Im going to TRY watching One born every minute tonight.... but i bet ten mins in i will give up all light headed!

Im such as wuss! :haha:

addy 6 weeks at work is not too long hun - mat leave will start sooner than u know. I must have missed why your seeing an ob and having to discuss delivery options?? will back track to try to find why.... :hugs: xxx


----------



## addy1

I have to decide whether to try for a v-bac or not. I'm leaning more towards yes, but want to make an educated decision. Good thing is I get a late ultrasound to make sure baby is not breech. (Didn't think I would get another one:)

My doctor and this OB are very supportive of v-bac's so hopefully everything works out! 

I pass out so easy as well!! Such an embarrassing problem!


----------



## firsttimer1

Ahh i see. Having never been in your shoes i cant offer advice; but im sure what ever decision you make will be the right one :hugs: 

and its great you get an extra scan! :dance:

I want to see my LO again but not too keen on 4D scans...... they are just not for me :(


----------



## ttclou25

ok i may sound dumb now - but this is my first. If we dont get anymore scans how do they know if baby is breech or not, can they feel them? x


----------



## firsttimer1

the mw can feel the babys position - or at least, mine did. You relax ur tummy and then they have a prod. She even told me where back was etc :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Had a feeling it may be that, i try to feel baby sometimes but havent a clue what im touching, not sure if its a head of bum!


----------



## addy1

I just want to be 100% sure because they can be wrong.....and because I have had a c-section before, it would not be good to try pushing out a bum first!! LOL. 

Baby is moving around like crazy after taking a two day nap!! I hate the slow days...still makes me so nervous!! Little ones seems to have woken up now!! My stomache is jumping!!


----------



## Glowstar

Here's baby Glowie at 28 weeks 1 day weighing approx 2lbs 5oz

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/babybirkett28weeks1day.jpg


----------



## ttclou25

Love the scan hunni!! :thumbup:

2lb 5 what a good weight already, we should have bets near the end on how big our babies will be.


----------



## addy1

Great pictures GS!! 

Yay, I'm a squash!! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

yay addy!!

I've never had big babies, 6lb 5oz and 7lb 6oz so I think this one will be in between 7-8 lbs.


----------



## Cornish

What a great scan picture!
Nothing much going on with me, started packing my hospital bag!!! Just one wall left to decorate of baby's room too so almost there!xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> What a great scan picture!
> Nothing much going on with me, started packing my hospital bag!!! Just one wall left to decorate of baby's room too so almost there!xxx

me too!! i think i have brought everything now, Did a shop on friday and got all the brest pads, cheapy knickers, maternity pads, sanitary towels, lip balm, face wipes, cheapy nighty etc for the hospital bag. may give some of the baby clothes a wash today, so that can be packed. 
getting excited now, not to long left, til we meet are babies!!!! :happydance:

Altough i did have a realization (sp?) moment yesterday. being a nanny i think i know what to expect on a day to day basis, but we had a power cut for ages last night, my Laptop was charged so i looked at all my old photos, holidays in Greece from the past few years. 
and suddenly thought OMG these pictures where i spent 8 hours lying on the beach reading and floating around on my lilo, will never happen again, as i will be worrying about babies suncream, keeping their hat on, building sandcastles and them not drowning! I am sure future holiday will be just as (or even more) special, but nowhere near as relaxing!!!
xx


----------



## Glowstar

I've just bought my hospital bag so going to start organising it in the next couple of weeks :thumbup:

Suffolk - your right - holidays will never be the same but in a good way :hugs:

OMG!!! some of you ladies only have 8 weeks to go!! :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

oh my.. i cant believe we are at the stage of doing the hospital bags. :wohoo:


----------



## Cornish

SS lip balm and face wipes- thank you, they're not on my list at the mo! I've now sorted baby stuff and like you will give it one more wash before it goes in the bag! 

Got a lovely waterproof cover for the bed today just in case waters go in night and for first few days home too!

Very exciting that we chatting about this stuff now. 
Yoga tmrw- cant wait as back kills!x


----------



## essie0828

:hi::hi: Everyone.

Its been forever since I have been on here and I have missed a bunch. Did some catching up and figured out that Amy has given birth to Connie! Omg congrats Amy and Connie. Hang in there lil gal :hugs:

Hospital bags....:wacko: omg is it that time already! I really think that I have been in denile that I have to pack one of those soon. And finish the babys room and a ton of sorting clothes and ect, ect. Crazy times!

Im really glad to see that everyone is doing well and chugging right along. NSN that includes you! Congrats on 7 weeks and I cant wait to hear about your scan! :happydance:

So AFM, have been in and out of the doc office a lot lately. My apt flooded 2 days before christmas and that started a roller coaster of crazyness. After cleaning and drying and replacing things as well as doing the family thing for christmas, my feet and ankles started swelling really big. Really nasty lookin as well. Well went to the doc and had gained 20LBS!!! in 2 weeks! Well got chewed out by the doc about gaining too much weight even tho I had told them that I had bad swelling, no one checked my legs. :growlmad: Btw have to mention that this is a dif doc than I have been seeing. So he freaks out and says that he will have to have me come in the following day to have my bp looked at and urine, ect. Ughh ok, so go back the next day. Mean doc isnt there. Nice midwife lady was, did my bp, it was 126/67. Although mean doc put in my chart that my bp was trending up.:nope: The midwife asked me if it was normally high and i said no, because it has been spot on this whole pregnancy. She checked back and saw that I had only had that one high bp. And I told her that I was stressed, that my apt had flooded and that I had swelling and she was like well ahhhh thats whats going on. So went back the following week for a check up, all is fine again. Have almost lost all the excess water but have had to do a lot of laying around and drinking water. Ughh just nonsense really, but got a ultrasound out of the deal and got to see her really well. She is measuring 2 weeks ahead and weighed 4lbs at that scan. Lol unless she slows down shes gonna be a big baby, with lots of hair. Another tech told me that she could see her hair :cloud9: And shes in the breech position. I know she has time to move tho. 

So all in all im happy about her progress. Im upset that one of the docs at the clinic seems to be pushing for a early delivery in my case. I am at risk for pre-e being overweight, i know that, so I monitor my bp at home and keep up with my urines at the doc. Havent had a problem yet and no gestational diabetes. I think that he will try to push me into a c section early because I fall into the guidelines with my weight, but dont really have any problems:nope: I dont care really in the end as long as Hayley gets here and is healthy. Go back in a week or so to see whats up. Will catch up with you ladys later. Have a wonderful week! :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ESSIE - do you mean 20lbs in total so far? if so thats perfect isnt it?? - considering you have swelling :shrug: Also - if your baby is measuring ahead BUT is in breech position.... isnt it likely that thats WHY she is measuring ahead, as breech adds on a couple of cm's?? so she may not be big at all?? Im measuring 5cm ahead and the consultant said my baby feels ''normal sized'' lol.

so i wouldnt worry - she may not even be big at all??? :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Sorry about all your probs essie, glad you are getting better. Drs are not very good at being nice sometimes! I'm also measuring ahead, maybe we will all have big babies!


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies.. wow we have all really come a long way! very exciting. My shower is this weekend and I, too, am starting to pack my hospital bag. :thumbup:

hubby and I had the prepared birth class at the hospital on Friday... it was interesting for the most part but I tell ya some of those videos they show would def qualify as preggie porn :haha: ugh!!! :wacko:

anywho is everyone here going medicated or natural? just curious.

happy monday!


----------



## ttclou25

just wondering - (not sure if the US ladies have the same) but when do antenatel classes typically start? I sent my letter off 4 weeks ago and wondered when they send your clasess through?


----------



## addy1

Essie, good to hear from you, but sorry you are retaining so much fluid! Glad it is going away, and hopefully it does not come back! You are going to need to put your feet up a lot!!:winkwink: Hopefully your little girl turns for you!!

Tims, as for your question, I am trying for a v-bac. I will most likely have an epidural put in place incase I end up needing a c-section. I think I would want an epidural anyways, just glad I for sure get one!! (At our hospital, you are not always give one due to priority.) 

Lou, I'm not doing classes this time. I get queasy so easily, and the videos just about do me in!! 

GS, SS, Cornish, I guess I better get thinking about my bag!! If history repeats, I only have 8 weeks to go!! Yikes!!

Off to my ob/gyn appointment! Interested to see what she has to say about the v-bac I'm planning on having!!


----------



## ttclou25

addy1 said:


> Essie, good to hear from you, but sorry you are retaining so much fluid! Glad it is going away, and hopefully it does not come back! You are going to need to put your feet up a lot!!:winkwink: Hopefully your little girl turns for you!!
> 
> Tims, as for your question, I am trying for a v-bac. I will most likely have an epidural put in place incase I end up needing a c-section. I think I would want an epidural anyways, just glad I for sure get one!! (At our hospital, you are not always give one due to priority.)
> 
> Lou, I'm not doing classes this time. I get queasy so easily, and the videos just about do me in!!
> 
> GS, SS, Cornish, I guess I better get thinking about my bag!! If history repeats, I only have 8 weeks to go!! Yikes!!
> 
> Off to my ob/gyn appointment! Interested to see what she has to say about the v-bac I'm planning on having!!


oh no what videos do they show you?? Do they do a tour of the hospital as well do you know?

Good luck with your appointment :kiss:


----------



## suffolksarah

Lou, i dont know if i get one. my midwife hasnt mentioned it. i have been doing private lazy daisy birthing classes/yoga. I would definitly recommend it if any uk people have one near. we are also doing the couples class in a few weeks. i feel so much more relaxed and confident about the birth after attending this group!
I am hoping for a natural birth, maybe gas and air and Tens. i like the idea of moving about and letting gravity work its wonders, where as you cant if you have an epidural. But all this may go to pot when i am actually in labour!!!
x


----------



## addy1

I'm sure every class is different, but at mine, they showed a really long video of women having their babies. I have a really weak stomache and pass out easily....so not a good combination for me! They are good though for learning about different positions during labour and what your partner can do to help. 

My ob/gyn appointment went great! Such a nice doctor! Feeling very optimistic about the v-bac (scared though!!). She just needs my OR report from my c-section to make sure my uterine incision was horizontal and not vertical! (I guess a larger chance for rupture.)

Can't believe this is coming up so fast!!


----------



## ttclou25

Glad the appointment went well addy!! Is vbac when they are the wrong way, I'm probay barking up wrong tree but never been sure what that means. 

Sarah - I start hypnoborthing classes next month, we are too trying for natural birth, I do emphasise the trying lol. I would love to do yoga wish we had classes!!!


----------



## ttclou25

just got back from my midwife 29 week appointment and im measuring 34 weeks and is going to send me off for another scan to check on baby as hes measuring so big - i kind of hope i get pushed forward but worried if hes huge! :wacko:


----------



## addy1

When is your scan Lou? Good luck, I'm sure everything is fine. (Maybe you will be bumped up a few weeks!!)

A V-bac is a vaginal birth after cesearean.


----------



## firsttimer1

ttclou25 said:


> just got back from my midwife 29 week appointment and im measuring 34 weeks and is going to send me off for another scan to check on baby as hes measuring so big - i kind of hope i get pushed forward but worried if hes huge! :wacko:

Im measuring the same as you hun! They sent me to see the consultant and he sd not to worry and measuring ahead is not a big deal. He then felt my tummy and said my fluid and baby feel normal sized...?! didnt scan me.

when is ur scan?

Out of interest are you short-ish? Im only 5'3'' and wondered if that had something to do with it? who knows :shrug:


----------



## ttclou25

They are going to call me this week - my friend just PM'd me and said she measured 5 weeks ahead and had a 9lb at 37 weeks eeeeeeek.

Thanks for clearing that up about VBac - i thought it meant labour with baby back to your back lol im so special.

Ive also read alot of stories online about being shorter and having large fundel. Im 5ft 6 and used to weigh 9 stone. Im interested to see what the scan will show now. Have they moved you forward at all?


----------



## firsttimer1

Nope not moved forward - the consultant said he will see me again at 36 weeks but more for my own peace of mind then theirs (as i nearly passed out from anxiety lol).

When i turned up for the appt he even said ''i dont know why your here to see me from your notes'' - they really were not worried.

I AM THOUGH! I was 7lbs and DH was 6lbs at birth so i was not prepared for the idea of a big baby?! which looks like a possibility......


----------



## Glowstar

Lou I am sure you will be fine :winkwink: I think fundal measuring is really dependant on who is doing the measuring. But yay for getting to see baby again :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

I am also measuring big! We have a lot of big babies in here! Going for a growth check tmrw!
Great news you get to see baby again, hope all is well.xx


----------



## ttclou25

Cornish said:


> I am also measuring big! We have a lot of big babies in here! Going for a growth check tmrw!
> Great news you get to see baby again, hope all is well.xx

Lets us know how you get on x


----------



## Cornish

So midwife measured me at 37 weeks, now 4 weeks ahead and grown 2cm in a week! He is still engaged and there's not much fluid. She just said he is big! I've got to go bk in 2 weeks and be re checked, she said no point in sending me for referral as they wouldn't induce at 33 weeks so it would be a waste of my time. I've just got to look out for labour signs (just in case), and keep being tracked. 
If I'm still so big at 36/37 weeks there's an induction possibility.
So that's me today!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for update cornish.

so me, you and lou are ALL measusing about 4cm ahead.... how odd! Im seeing the MW for regular appt at 34 weeks so interested to see what i measure then. Will then see consultant at 36 weeks

maybe we are all having teenagers instead of babies :rofl: weird!


----------



## Cornish

I so wanted a weeny baby for ease of birth and because they are so cute. 10lb ers are so big!
It's strange how we are all being dealt with so differently!x


----------



## firsttimer1

You may still have a weeny baby hun - as i said, the consultant felt my baby and said it feels normal sized :haha: whatever that is.

Plus - most women agree, the 8-10lbers are easier to push out ;) :rofl:

there is someone on third tri who had just posted that she measures 5cm ahead on fundal - so had a scan, and baby is measuring BEHIND :wacko:

its sooooooooooo confusing!


----------



## Cornish

Really, she must have a lot of fluid? Midwife wiggled and prodded and said 'he's a biggun!'


----------



## firsttimer1

mmmmm maybe it is just a big baby then ;) but hey - as long as they are healthy, what do we care :hugs:

lets all keep each other updated. will post on here my fundal in three weeks time :) x


----------



## Glowstar

I measured 3 weeks BEHIND with my 2nd and she was 7lbs 6oz at 40 weeks so I think that is distinctly average and not small at all :shrug:

Watch this now...I'm measuring spot on....I'll prob have the whopper and you will all have 7lb-er's :rofl: :shock:

I'd be happy with 7-8lbs which I think is feasible based on size of other babies I've had and my build etc etc.

Be interesting to see what growth scans say :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Interesting they may induce you at 36/37 weeks - Even though id have preferred not to have it i cant frigging wait to meet my man and 40 weeks seems so far!!!! Im also interested to see how each of our midwifes/consultants will act on this. i cant wait for the birth weights of these monkies!! xx


----------



## essie0828

firsttimer1 said:


> ESSIE - do you mean 20lbs in total so far? if so thats perfect isnt it?? - considering you have swelling :shrug: Also - if your baby is measuring ahead BUT is in breech position.... isnt it likely that thats WHY she is measuring ahead, as breech adds on a couple of cm's?? so she may not be big at all?? Im measuring 5cm ahead and the consultant said my baby feels ''normal sized'' lol.
> 
> so i wouldnt worry - she may not even be big at all??? :hugs:

Lol, oh no dear. Not 20 lbs total, I wish.:haha: 20lbs in 2 weeks. It was an alarming gain thats prolly why my bp went up, lol. They weighed me before they did the bp and i was freaking out about the weight gain. But I got to explain to the midwife that Dh and I had been over doing it repairing flood damage and working as well. Not to mention that it was my kitchen and dining room that flooded so we were eating almost all take aways, or fast food. And she was satisfied that the swelling and the high bp was from all that and not pre-e. So really, doing well now. Have lost almost all the fluid, I dont think that i have ever peed so much in my life. As for Hayley's size they measured her via ultrasound. They take measurements of her head, belly, and thigh bone and then they estimate her weight. So she has a good chance of being a 8lb er, but her daddy was a 9lb first baby and I was 7ish.


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> Interesting they may induce you at 36/37 weeks - Even though id have preferred not to have it i cant frigging wait to meet my man and 40 weeks seems so far!!!! Im also interested to see how each of our midwifes/consultants will act on this. i cant wait for the birth weights of these monkies!! xx

Lou im with you on this. I cant wait to see how big these babies will really be. Cornish its wild that you may meet your little man in less than a month. It makes me panic a bit that could be a possibility and I dont have everything ready yet. :blush:

Girls have a good night and check on ya later. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

essie - ahhh i see hun :hugs: glad all is looking well now tho :)

Well ive been itching for over a week - which isnt unusual as i have sensitive skin and a latex allergy - but as my hands and feet are itching too, im having a blood test today to rule out having O.C .... great fun. 

Have a good day ladiesssss x


----------



## Cornish

Hope all is ok with bloods FT.
Essie, glad you've peed out your excess! Mad that babies could start arriving I agree but I'm so ready for it. I rem this last but being just as hard as the beginning last time. I need something to occupy me for 4 weeks!
Have a lovely day.xx


----------



## ttclou25

Just been told my scan is monday at 12 so will let you know how i get on - 

Omg too, last night me and dh were looking at my boobs (like you do lol:haha:) as i was getting in my pjs and he just mentioned you nipples are dark and i was explaining its supposed to help with the baby seeing them, then some tiny amount of milk was there - It was such a shock that my body is doing the right thing and getting ready for this baby. I just never expected to be normal and carry a baby to full term and for my body to do the right thing. :blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Just been told my scan is monday at 12 so will let you know how i get on -

Ooooo exciting - you will see :baby: :) Yup defo update us! xxx


----------



## Cornish

Woo hoo for leaky boobs and a scan! It is a great feeling to know you can do these things.x


----------



## firsttimer1

ladies, forgot to say - MW measured my fundal today and its now 34 @31weeks........so now only 3 ahead.

at 27weeks she measured it to be 33....

further evidance that it doesnt make sense :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Leaky boobs already!! Wow, I didn't have a drop until my dd was almost 5 days old!! (I'm wondering if the c-section and her being 2 weeks early had something to do with it.) Good luck with your scan Lou!

Glad your measurement was a better FT!!! Like you, I don't think it really means anything!! I'm sure your little one is right on track!!:) 

Cornish, I can't believe you will be full term in 4 weeks!! 

I'm so glad it is Friday! I'm so tired and can't wait for the next 5 weeks to go by, so I can be done work!!


----------



## Cornish

FT-are they not concerned at lack of growth in those weeks or do they say all is levelling out? 
Addy, my BBs have been leaky for weeks, mainly in the shower but also just when they feel like it! Not enough to wear pads but then my bra is padded as if my nipples get cold I'd happily kill! That pain is not nice!

Full term in 23 days! Ahhhhhhh!!!

Ordered my homeopathic childbirth kit-anyone else use homeopathy?
Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Cornish - nope she didnt mention lack of growth at all she just said ''see? i told you - fundal is very inaccurate. Baby probably had a growth spurt that week or has changed position...''

infact - i hadnt thought about lack of growth until you mentioned it :wacko:


----------



## timsogirl

happy Saturday ladies!!! the time is drawing near :flower:


----------



## Cornish

Oh sorry FT! It's one thing I've been worried about as they keep saying about baby levelling out growth but I just think surely that means he isn't growing?!? I 'think' I'm over thinking it!
X


----------



## ttclou25

This fundal measurement is annoying it really messes with your head. Does anyone measure there own each week? Can't wait for scan to check on this man.


----------



## Glowstar

I've never measured mine. With DD1 I measured perfect and she was 6lb 5oz at 42 weeks which is classed as small with DD2 measured 3 weeks behind and was 7lb 6oz at 40 weeks so just goes to show you it's a load of crap :shrug:


----------



## Cornish

Lou, I measure mine and it measures the same as the midwife in general. With ds1 I was always spot on and he was 7.11 at 39 weeks, so pretty average I think.
My main concern is that I'm measuring so big while head is engaged-surely that should mean I measure small! I reacon I have a long baby as his feet are always hooked under my right rib. Long not chunky please!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish, long not chunky sounds good!!

Well i am having a bump photo shoot this morning, found loads of cute pics online, so we are trying to copy them. thankfully belly is looking good, not to many stretchies as yet! 

Is anyone else getting leg cramps? i woke up saturday morning at 6, and had such severe cramp in my right calf, never felt pain like it, it slowed off then came back for a second cramp. there was no was i could stretch against it like they say, i had to do my labour breathing to cope. the an hour late the same happened in my other leg??! i could hardley walk yesterday, and they totally ceased up during the night, so have a major waddle today, so painfull. I thought i was good with pain. but now am scared as if contractions hurt this much, i doubt i will cope!! 

Hope every one is having a good weekend? 4 more weeks at work, Yipee!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

*Cornish *- dont worry hun, i just hadnt thought of it that way. But TBH i would put that out of ur head as the MW will say if there is cause for concern :hugs: I think our LOs just went thru a growth spurt and as u say are now levelling out - OR the measuring of the fundal has been inaccurate as baby has moved about :hugs: Ps. my baby is head down too :shrug:

*Lou *- i tried measuring mine and i made it 32/33 - so did the mw. But ive not idea where the top of my pelvic bone is :haha: so im pretty sure my own measurements are inaccurate LOL

*Sarah -* enjoy your photo shoot today hun :hugs: No leg cramps here accept the odd very mild one... but i HAVE suffered with pelvis / hip pain this week. Not nice :( x


----------



## ttclou25

So i had my scan and hes measuring spot on for my dates - and should be around 7lb 8 at birth. So this fundal measurement is poop!! I was secretly hoping they'd push me forward a week to my period dates, im so impatient!! Hes also breach.

Think ill still book in for one last private scan next month to double check as my friend had the exact same (measuring 5 weeks ahead, hosp saying everything is ok) she got a second opinion privately and had a 9lber at 37 weeks after being induced.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - congrats on a healthy scan and a perfect sized :baby: ! :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

That's great news Lou :happydance: must have been because he's lying breech :shrug: now you need to walk around the house on all fours and push your bum in the air to get him to turn :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

lol thanks for the tip glow - my next step was to start looking at how i can help turn a breech baby. DH will find that amusing!:haha:


----------



## Cornish

Hey ladies, sorry ive not been on, real lack of sleep going on at the mo!
Lou, great news that baby is measuring on track. As for how to turn, I heard all fours was the way! Scrubbing the kitchen floor was suggested by my yoga lady.

FT im hoping its a growth spurt and that when I go next week he will be back on track, dont want anything messing up my birthing centre as natural as poss birth!

34 weeks today for me, only 3 left until full term - crazy!


----------



## ttclou25

i know the feeling getting no sleep - its so frustrating as im so tired its not like i dont want to.

HAPPY 34 WEEKS :thumbup::thumbup: im getting so excited, i wonder who will pop first


----------



## Glowstar

Ughhh....lack of sleep here too. I'm lucky if I'm getting 4 hours a night :cry: feel like baby is here already with this sleep deprivation :shock:

Happy 34 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Happy 30 weeks to you Glow!!! :thumbup: 

Sleep is just so overated anyway :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Over rated but good when you get it, I managed 12 hrs in bed after ds bout of s+d finally cleared up. Now he just wants food and to play!

Ooo I wonder who will be first?! How exciting!!xx


----------



## addy1

Sorry for all of you that are not sleeping well.....I am getting up 3-4 times a night. Sometimes it is so hard to fall back asleep and I am up for an hour or two at a time. Not fun, but I clearly remember this when I had my dd. It really sucks because you start off with a newborn already so tired. It takes months to recover!! (Unless you are lucky enough to have a good little sleeper!!;) ) 

Congrats on the great scan Lou!! Glad all is well!!:flower:
My dd was breech from 31 weeks on and never did turn. This little one must flip flop a few times a day!! My niece turned at 39 weeks to be head down. These babies like to keep us guessing!!

Happy 34 weeks Cornish!! How exciting!

I too am having leg cramps at night. They hurt so bad, and I never had them with my daughter! They do not last very long, but long enough to wake me up!!

It is so cold here this morning!! It is close to -50ºC! Hoping this deepfreeze we are having does not last too long!!:wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

just had my blood results back after suspected OC - and im all clear :happydance: YAY!

Had my first cup of RLT too today.... so exciting :)


----------



## timsogirl

hi to everyone... all I can really say is YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

I am so tired.. happy & excited but VERY tired :dohh:


----------



## Cornish

Great news FT. I must buy RLT, all I do is talk about how I need to buy it.!

Tims, good to hear from you, sorry you are also tired, we all seem to be suffering here!

Anyone got any tips on getting to sleep, or staying asleep?
I have a cup of warm sweetened milk and a spray of night time rescue remedy (it stops you from having repetitive thoughts that wake you).

Oh my homeopathic kit arrived for labour!


----------



## firsttimer1

what does the kit contain cornish? xx

im afraid i cant offer sleeping tips as (dont hate me) i sleep through the night no probs :shrug: sorry :blush:

I put my preg pillow one side slightly under my hip, and a normal pillow the other side supporting tummy (and now Boobs too lol) x then i sleep through.....?

any idea why you keep waking? e.g. too hot, to pee, in pain...? x


----------



## Cornish

The kit has - aconite, arnica, bellis per, calendula, carbo veg, cauloph, chamomilla, cimicifuga, gelsemium, hypericum, ipecacuanha, Kali carb, Kali phos, phytolacca, pulsatilla, secale, sepia and staphisgria!
All are at 200cc dosage which is perfect for labour.

Re sleep, no idea, mixture of ds getting up, needing to pee, being uncomfy, oh wiggling, cold, hot, bump wiggling! I just hope I sleep when baby comes!


----------



## Cornish

By the way I'm glad you sleep so well, jealous but glad someone is!


----------



## firsttimer1

wow i have no idea what any of that stuff is! all im doing is RLT to help muscles :haha:

sorry i cant help with the :sleep: issues hun..... hope you get some sleep tonight :hugs: x


----------



## Cornish

I don't know a lot of them unless I read the book but use arnica for bruising. They help a range of things from anxiety and fear to dilating cervix, shivery, exhaustion etc. you need someone to take care of them and watch your symptoms then give you the right stuff.


----------



## Glowstar

I'm just going with RLT and then Arnica for afterwards as I've heard great things about it :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

How much RLT are people drinking?x


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sure I started at 36 weeks last time and went straight to 3 cups a day. I didn't mind drinking it so will prob do the same again rather than the capsules :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

I had one cup today and was going to up it at 36, is that ok?


----------



## Glowstar

Yep sounds perfect to me Cornish :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

I am so out of the loop here....what is RLT?? And what is it for??:blush:


----------



## firsttimer1

im doing one cup of RLT a day - started today :)

addy1 - RLT is raspberry leaf tea and is said to help strengthen muscles for labour and perhaps makde the active phase of labour that little bit more manageable ;)


----------



## ttclou25

lol addy - i wasnt with it eithe4r:haha:

Good to know though - thats going straight on the shopping list - i also read in a pregnancy magazine that dried dates do simular too. :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Dates-awesome! Adding those to my list-thanks.x


----------



## addy1

Just had my 31 week check! BP is still low, but I guess that is normal for me. I've gained 16 lbs, which I think is good. I gained 24 lbs with my daughter, so want to try and stay around that. 

Doctor thinks baby is breech....I can only laugh. My dd was breech from 31 weeks on.....hoping this little turkey decides to turn!! I get a late u/s though to check on the position in 5 weeks. Looking forward to that! I guess my decision to have a v-bac or repeat c-section may be made for me if baby does not turn! 

I also move down from seeing the doctor every 4 weeks, to 3! Can't believe I'll be 34 weeks when I go back!

Hope you are all having a great day, and are feeling well!:flower:


----------



## ttclou25

Good to hear your check up went well!! Looking forward to mine, mine moves to every 2 weeks now, hurrah it's the final stretch. Hope your monkey turns in time for your natural birth. 

Good weight gain too!!! I only knowing as stone, put on 2 stone eeeek x


----------



## addy1

I just looked it up, 16lbs equals just over a Stone (1.14)


----------



## Glowstar

Glad your check up went well but hope she turns :thumbup:

Last time I weighed myself I'd put on 21lbs but I think it's probably closer to 24lbs now :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Hope she turns for you! Ahh we're all getting so close, I'm so excited!
Weight gain, err, I don't own scales but have to be weighed next week as birthing centre checks how much you've gained-too much weight = no birthing centre! Got my bloods today, hate needles but getting used to them now!x


----------



## firsttimer1

think ive put on 24 pounds.... same as Glow. I had aimed to put on 2 stone (28 pounds total)! Oops.


----------



## essie0828

Hi there Ladies :hi:

Its good to hear that everyone is doing well and having good check ups. To the ladies with breech babies, i know how you feel. My little booger is still breech and I just have a feeling that she will not want to turn. Time will tell I suppose. 

Neat info on the RLT and the dates. I had heard about RLT but not dates and oddly I have been craving dates. I have been eating them everyday for almost a week now. I like dates but they are not something I eat everyday. Interesting. 

Had a good check up yesterday. Lost quite a bit of weight from last checkup and it seems that morning sickness has came back for me. Have been vomiting and not feeling like eating and doc wants me to take Phenagren. I dont really wanna take it so im just making sure that im keeping enough food down and staying hydrated. Its working so far, although I did fill the prescription this time:blush: because honestly I have been really uncomfortable and wanna have it around in case. :haha: Hayley is doing well, she moves tons and it feels like she is so strong. She wakes DH up on occasion smashing up against his back in one of her big active spells. He says he loves it :cloud9: 

Oh btw found out my mom and my mil are throwing me a shower. They have been cooperating and set everything up and I havent had to do anything. Bless em. They normally dont really hang out or talk much, makes me a little suspicious really :haha: Feb 11 is the date, lol I think I will be almost 37 weeks then. 

Girls have a wonderful week, anyone with checkups hope they go smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, hope these breach babies turn for you all! What will they do if they dont, do they still turn babies or just give a c section?

My bubs is still back to back, but i am sure it turns all the time, i have so many hard lumps on my tummy they cant all be baby? plus i think i may give birth to an octopus, i seem to be kicked/poked from all sides?

i have mw every 2 weeks now aswell, so exciting!

Are all bags now packed? I keep buying extra bits i think of, may well need a suitcase!!

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## addy1

Some women opt to try and turn their babies. I think it is called an ECV. It is not something I am willing to do, but others find it is a good option. I was really hoping to avoid a c-section this time just because it would be a second major surgery. There are so many risks that come with it. Also, I have an almost 3 year old daughter than will be affected by this. I won't be able to hold or play with her like normal for a few weeks after birth, which really upsets me. She is so little and won't really understand. We are so close and she is such a mommy's girl. 

But on the same hand, I am willing to do whatever it takes to bring this little one safely into the world. 

The thought of a vaginal birth terrifies me as well, but was/am willing to give it a shot if this little one decides to turn.


----------



## ttclou25

I've been having accupuncture from the month I got pg, she seems to think when I have my next season at 34 weeks and if he's still breech she can sort it. Be interesting to see if she can as I really don't want him turned either and the thought of a c section scares me.


----------



## Cornish

Sorry to hear of all your breech babies, I've only head of being on all fours as much as possible to help turn baby. 
Weighed myself last night and I've gained 24lbs so far, sure that'll shoot up in the next few weeks! Within normal range so it's good I suppose, just hope I give birth to most of it!
Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

my babies been head down since week 25.... will be typical if they turn now :haha: but think its unlikely.

:baby: is moving LOADS now.... not jabs but lots of turning and shuffling.... i love it and am really going to miss the feeling when baby is here :( But of course, baby will be HERE :dance:


----------



## ttclou25

Happy 35 weeks cornish - Im so excited for things to start happening soon for us ladies :headspin:

I have now officially decided the fundal measurement is pure crap!! :wacko::wacko:I had my 31 week appointment today and im measuring 32cm - well i was 34cm 2 weeks ago. What a load of rubbish this measurement is.... Everything else was all good and i got A* on my iron levels lol :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - thats crazy, as ur fundal cannot go DOWN can it?? :wacko:

congrats on a good appt - and A* iron levels :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Whoop 35 weeks! I want my baby in 14 days please!
I was told fundal height can drop when baby engages but I'm still sure it's all a load of estimates!
I'm achy and large-nothing new! Getting some serious bh and inner cervix pains but nothing exciting.x


----------



## addy1

Hi ladies!

So quiet around here! Hope you are all feeling well....or as well as you can at 30+ weeks!! 

Sleep is still something I struggle with, and my hips are so sore!! I can't wait to be done work.....just a couple weeks left!! Life will be so much easier once I can just stay home! I am just too tired by the end of the day!


----------



## Cornish

Hope your couple of weeks go quickly addy! I'm getting hip pain too, think I'm just too heavy to be on my side all night!
Had midwife yest, still measuring big and still engaged. She thinks I'll go to about 38 weeks so I'm quite excited. Baby is in op position so hoping he turns during labour.
Onto 3 cups of RLT now!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo - gosh, maybe only a couple more weeks left for some of you ladies!!

Yep - hip pain here too and insomnia :sleep: I am KNACKERED!!! 3 1/2 weeks until I finish work :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Can i join the hip pain club :wacko: lol

I really want one good nights sleep!!! I always hear its getting you ready for babies arrival, but whens my dh practice :winkwink:

My maternity pay started couple weeks ago but Ill be working up to the day I drop, I just can't step away from it I guess it's cos it's my company I get worried leaving it. I'll be working through start of labour too and back to work next day. 

I bet Cornish is going to be first to pop! I bet I'll be last


----------



## Cornish

I'd love to be first to pop! And yeah when is oh practise!!!


----------



## Glowstar

I'll prob be last :wacko:

Back from Midwife and baby has moved from head down at 28 weeks to transverse! naughty baby! so we'll see if he's moved back to head down at next scan on 16th Feb :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Glow - oh no naughty little monkey - i hope he turns for you sweetie. x


----------



## addy1

Sorry to hear baby moved on you GS! I'm sure he'll move back in the next few weeks! Mine is now laying across my stomache, so painful. Just wish he/she would pick a position already! 

Hip pain seems to be a common theme!! I got 5 hours of consecutive sleep last night, got up to pee, and then layed awake for almost 2 hours!! The insomnia is a killer!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi ladies,
Yep hip pain here to, i seem to sleep in 30 minute intervals, 30 min left side- wake up with hip pain, struggle to turn over, 30 min sleep on left- hip pain, propped up on back- sleep well but wake as i shouldnt really sleep on back as trying to get baby to turn, get up, go to toilet. this is how my nights seem to go!!
OH is sleeping in the back room as i keep waking him up with all the turning and snorining, although i refuse to believe i am snoring!!! I feel bad, but i sllep so much better when hes not in with me, as i can wriggle/spread out without feeling bad, plus we only have a normal double bed so by the time me and bump are in it with 5 pillows there isnt much room for him!!!

Going to view our bump pics today, when i get them i will post some up to show you. Hope you all have a good weekend, and these babies turn the right way (including mine!)

xx


----------



## ttclou25

Sarah - looking forward to seeing the pics!!

Can i ask is anyone starting to feel less movements - i mean hes moving but i cant feel it as much, i have read how fetal movements are reduced later on in pregnany but im worrying myself. I may call dr's tomorrow and try and get a scan if he doesnt pick up by tomorrow. But just wondered if how everyone elses lo is?


----------



## Glowstar

Sounds normal Lou, mine are more rolls and humps rather than sharp kicks :winkwink:


----------



## hellybean

hi ladies hope you are all well,

hip pain for me, sarah it seems as though my nights are just like yours! i wouldnt mind but when i have to be up for work and work all day in a job thats mostly standing it totally drains me. its currently 5.20 am and i have been up for the past 2 hours, cant sleep at all so figured i might as well get up! i'm at work from half 8am till 7pm aswell, today is not going to be a good day. oh well only 3 more weeks left at work.

hi Lou, like glowstar said mine are more like rolls and humps now rather than kicks, baby hasnt as much room to kick and stretch out anymore!

not long now for us all xx


----------



## Cornish

Sorry to hear all you ladies are suffering too. 
Hope those babies turn that need to! How late do they re check breech babies?
My bh are getting stronger now, walks or any exercise bring them on too so hopefully I'll be able to start long walks next week and baby will come!

Agree on the difference in movement, I tend to get an occasional body wiggle but mainly foot jabs to the right rib only.xx


----------



## ttclou25

:hi:thank you everyone - i think because i was so sleep deprived yesterday I was panicking, hes been rolling about this morning so feeling better. 

Cornish - yay to bh, i havent had any yet damn it! I think my midwife gives me to 36 weeks if he hasnt turned shes going to get me another scan to see if they can move him but im not sure i want this, ill try accupuncture first to move him. 

Helly - Bless you what a long old day to be working!! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!! Roll on 3 weeks for you too



Monring everyone else! xx


----------



## Cornish

The bh are a lot stronger this pregnancy than last that's for sure! Glad lo is wiggling away this morning.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Glad he's moving again Lou!

Boo for everyone not sleeping, it's a nightmare when you are still working full time too :nope: 3 weeks on Thursday and my Mat Leave starts :happydance:

I get a few BH a day...can't really remember if they are stronger than with other 2 but think I'm getting them alot earlier this time.


----------



## ttclou25

Just out of interest who has their nursery ready?

Also is everyone prepared now or are there any last minute bits you need? 

Im waiting for our nursery to be carpeted and painted still - its so last minute im scared!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Our nursery is done :dance: but im sure there will be bits and bobs that were realise we need when baby is here.

I have 6 sleep suits, 4 blankets and and 3 months of nappies to get me started LOL xxx just hope Bfeeding works out!! Got bottles just in case tho - as i also want to express anyway xxxx


----------



## addy1

Sounds like most of us are suffering from a serious lack of sleep!! I agree though, would be a lot better if we didn't have to work full time!! My last day is the 17th, can't wait!!

I got a leg cramp for the first time, I am still limping three days later! Was so painful, hoping I don't have anymore!! 

I am also starting to get BH. I had them a lot earlier with my dd. This baby moves around a lot more though! Lot's of rolls and pushing....and oh the pressure!! Still breech, but I guess that could change anytime!

Our nursery is ready as we just built our house, so everything (carpet and paint) is new. We are using the same furniture as our dd, so it is all set up. Just waiting to order the new bedding once we find out if baby is a boy or girl. I have enough clothes to get through the first few weeks for either sex, and have the basics for everything else. 

I should have one more ultra sound....really wanting to know what we are having. Maybe I can convince DH to find out! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Lou, most of baby's room is done but as he won't be in there until he is at least 4 months I'm not stressing (I still have 1 wall to wall paper!) I think I have everything we need but prob don't have half of it and will be sending oh out on missions! 7 days until full term!!!!!!


----------



## ttclou25

im so excited for you cornish - i cant wait to hear these birth stories and see these churubs we have been talking about!!

Your all so prepared - i have 2 weeks until the carpet goes down so my house is upside down its stressing me out a little, but we have everything ready to sort as soon as it is down.


----------



## suffolksarah

woo hoo for 7 days cornish, 9 days for me!! And only 7 working days til i finish work!!! :happydance:

Boo for leg cramps addy, i have been getting them and they kill! I have found that if i grab hold of my cramped muscle and push/ massage the muscle as hard as possible it goes away quicker i.e only the initial cramp hurt rather than 3/4 days of sore leg!

Our nursery is all done, its so cute, (although it is where oh sleeps most nights, due to my constant wriggling!) i keep walking in there and smiling, we should all post pics of them when they are done.

My photo viewing went great, going to take up to 28days for the pics to come though, so i wonder what will be there first, baby or pics??


----------



## Cornish

Ah thanks ladies, Im super excited and mega want the baby out now!
SS I cant believe your working for another 7 days! I think baby will be here before your shots!xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> Ah thanks ladies, Im super excited and mega want the baby out now!
> SS I cant believe your working for another 7 days! I think baby will be here before your shots!xx

I know, i am on major work countdown, getting so tired and my heals kill me at the end of the day from so much standing. roll on next thursday!!!! xx


----------



## essie0828

Hi there ladies :flower:

Wow I think that I am the most under prepared of all you lovely gals. Im having a semi last min shower and Im gonna wait to see what gifts may come, then we will be in overdrive to finish up. I honestly think that denile is playing a part in my procrastinating. I never really thought that I would actually have to put a baby in that room, but Im always such a last min person anyway. So Lou dont feel so bad :haha:

Cornish. YAY!! term in 7 for you and 14 for me!!!! I always like seeing you pass your milestones because its awesome and I know im just one week away.:happydance:

Well ladies have a check up in a couple days then im starting my weekly visits. Still have been vomiting and have actually had to take meds for it but its getting a bit better. Just have no urge to eat anymore. I get so uncomfortable after eating. Hoping that is an indicator that Hayley is getting big and ready to make her grand entrance in a few weeks. Getting a little nervous about birth now tho, anyone else? Never been through labor before and ummm well im scared, LOL. Any advice from you pros in here that have done it before or a few times before. :winkwink:

Everyone have an awesome week :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

we are having our babies..... *NEXT MONTH!!!! *:happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

Essie - the only advise IU would give you about labour is go with the flow...do what feels right at the time, including any pain relief you might/or might not want. 

You will be surprised that you will find an inner strength you didn't even know you had :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

FT- this month for some of us or those that will go early! AHHHHHHH
Essie, thanks, it is great being so close in dates to people. I agree with GS on the inner strength thing, just go with what feels right on the night and try to stay active as that for sure helps things progress. I'm nervous and I've done it before.

Just back from a nice cycle ride with ds on the back of the bike, only had to walk up one hill so feeling quite proud of myself - although I want a nap now!xx


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT- this month for some of us or those that will go early! AHHHHHHH

Thats just scary!!!

Im getting mentally prepared for 37 weeks - so 3 weeks time. No other reason than i know the baby can come anytime from then, and everyone on DHs side of family has their babies early (around 5/6 weeks early). So im thinking in my head ''3 weeks'' - then anything up to due date is a plus... and anything past due date can sod off!!! :rofl:

Hope your all doing well :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

woo hoo, just got back from 36 week midwife appointment and baby has turned!!!
Also babys head is engaged 3/5 so only 2/5 to go!!! How exciting!!!! dont know how long it takes to do the final bit, or how long on average it takes to get fro here to labour, now going to google it xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

thats great sarah! xxx

ive read mixed things about the head being engaged... some articles and women etc say it wont mean baby will be on time/early.... but who knows? everything about pregnancy is confusing LOL :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Yep i have just read that FT, it seems to say it could be days or weeks til baby come, engagedment doesnt mean a lot. BOOOOO i was getting my hopes up baby would be a bit early!


----------



## firsttimer1

That ISSS a shame.... but never mind, there are plenty of other things you can try to get baby here on time... i know alot of methods are said to be myth, but heck - its fun! :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

thats great sarah - you have a good little lol :thumbup:

Its funny because even though my due date isnt until end of march i am thinking beginining of march when im 37 weeks like you guys, it seems easier to think that way than 40 weeks!!! I guess when you reach 37 thats when time drags out.

This is my first so everything is all new to me - I just this second got a call from the health visitor?!?! :wacko: shes made an appointment to come round later this month, i wasnt expecting this, what does she do - make sure my house is baby friendly?!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - oh gosh... really? a health visitor? Im going to google it! Thats a bit scary!


----------



## firsttimer1

just found this thread and it seems in some areas H.Visitors visit mums prior to birth - but not in other areas. doesnt seem to be anything to worry about though :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...24-health-visitor-coming-my-house-she-do.html


----------



## Cornish

SS great news on a turned baby and engagement! I wish it meant earlier labour too but my lo engaged at 31 weeks!
Never heard of a health visitor coming before! They just check you are ok and give bits of advice really, I've never found them very helpful with ds, but it does depend how much you relate to them too, I found mine a bit annoying!
I'm also hoping for 37 weeks! Only a few days left then! Been walking loads but need to up curry intake!x


----------



## Glowstar

Nipple stimulation is supposed to be good :winkwink:


----------



## Cornish

I read that you have to do 15 mins every hour for 3-4 hours a day-that's a lot of nipple twiddling!


----------



## addy1

Cornish said:


> I read that you have to do 15 mins every hour for 3-4 hours a day-that's a lot of nipple twiddling!

Mine will be sore enough with nursing....don't want to start out in pain!! LOL. :wacko:

SS, glad to hear that your little one is head down. I can still feel that mine is breech.....little turkey!!

My first baby came at 38 weeks exactly, so hoping for the same!

Can't believe it is already February and that a couple of you will be holding your babies this month!!


----------



## ttclou25

thanks for health visitor info - i got a bit scared why she was coming before baby was due, like it was to make sure my house is ok and we are ok parents lol


----------



## essie0828

Hey Ladies.

Well had quite the scare yesterday. Went in for my reg weekly check up and landed myself in the hospital for the night. Had high ketones and +3 protein in my urine. They did a biophysical profile on Hayley to make sure that if they had to deliver her that she was doing ok. Everthing in the biophysical came back good, she was estimated at weighing 6lb 6oz and was showing breathing movements. She is measuring right at a week ahead but thats a rough estimate. She could be a bit bigger or smaller. 

After being in the hospital and getting 2 bags of fluid and some food my urines tested negative for protein and ketones. Basically I was starving and dehydrated from vomiting but Hayley was hanging in there taking what she needed and all night she looked great on the monitor. I was supposed to stay 24 hrs but got out after about 12. Was back this morning and urines were still negative so the worry about pre eclampsia is gone, bp was good as well, so Im back at the doc next thurs. On bedrest for the weekend and strict orders to eat and drink round the clock. So far doing well with that and no vomiting. :thumbup:

Cornish read that bit about nipple twiddling while I was in the hospital and got a kick outta it. LOL. 

I told Hayley and the docs that I was game for this labor thing anytime after Feb 11, no sooner, im not ready. LOL. Doc got a kick outta that and sent me home with a labor watch sheet. Seems hes thinkin ill go a bit earlier. And Hayley has turned head down but shes not staying engaged. 

Its getting exciting now gals, labor watch will start soon. Goodluck everone, hope the last weeks dont leave you miserable. :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Essie, how scary but glad you're home and both well. Keep up those fluids and rest up until the 11tg-why the 11th btw?
Xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Glad your both okay essie, 6lb 6 is a good weight if she does deciede to show up early. But i will be keeping my fingers crossed for after the 11th. 

well saturday again, 4 more days at work!

i had a worry last night, i dont think i felt baby once all night, but may have slept through movement. but it was super wriggle yesterday. so up now had breakfast and it moved a bit, will keep a watch on it today.

Any snow anyone? none in Suffolk as yet. really hope it doesnt. dont want to slip being this pregnant, or deliver at home!!!!

Have a good weekend everyone. xx


----------



## essie0828

Cornish said:


> Essie, how scary but glad you're home and both well. Keep up those fluids and rest up until the 11tg-why the 11th btw?
> Xx

Ha! The 11th is my baby shower lol. I think it would be kinda odd if she showed up for her own shower. But in all reality I am waiting until after the shower to pack up our bags and get her room finalized.


----------



## suffolksarah

Woo hoo baby shower! My friend has organised for me to have a 'meal out' type baby shower this monday. no idea whos going or where it is, but looking forward to it.


----------



## addy1

That is scary Essie! It is reassuring though to know that little Hayley is doing so well, that she would be fine outside the womb. Will be praying that she stays put for a few more weeks for you though! Rest up and keep drinking!!:flower: That is exciting about your baby shower! We generally have them after the baby is born where I live. Mine was a lot of fun when I had my daughter! 

SS, my baby also had a slow day the other day. Sure makes you worry!! I guess he/she was just having a lazy day!


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - glad your ok hunni, make sure you drink lots, sounds a bit scary but def good to know hayley is a good weight!! Sounds like she going to be a little porker lol.. 

Had my first hypnobirthing session today which went amazing I'm
So excited for birth and now definately decided to give a home birth a try. 

I hate snow :wacko: I'm hoping we miss it but it's supposed to start at 11pm


----------



## essie0828

Ooh Addy where are you located. Its a tradition here to lug the poor pregnant lady who is about to pop to the nearest community center or church, put her in the center of the room with some of her friends and a bunch of old bitties and play games centered around the mothers discomfort. HA!:haha: No really its not that bad but im a lil creeped out about being the center of attention. My mom and my mil organized this one and they have invited 50+ ppl. I dont even know 50 ppl :blush: Most are members of the church where my granny attends services and they all can knit or quilt or some other really neat talent to make baby gifts. Im excited about that. I love homemade blankets and things for baby. They just seem to have more "love" in em. Plus there will be amazing southern food made by ladies that have been cooking for like 50yrs. :happydance: mmmmmmm. I didnt really want a big shower but its my moms first grandchild and I let her go nuts. Plus with me not working, every gift will be useful. :happydance::blush:

SS hope that your shower goes great. Have tons of fun and let your hair down :thumbup:

Lou, thanks hun and I think that she will be a good sized baby as well. If I can keep her in there till she is due I think she will hit 8lbs. Not so sure how I feel about that really. Thats a lot to push out LOL. :dohh:

SS, addy and all the ladies whos babies are getting lazy, mine is to. She has longer "quiet" times and her movements have changed. Sometimes it just feels like she is pushing or just tensing her body up and trying to get a lil more room. Its really odd. I sleep through her movements now as where before she could wake me with ever little wiggle. But I have also found that she responds to stimuli more now than ever. Daddy voice, me scratching my belly with my nails and my belly growling all make her move. And god forbid I wake her up, she will roll and wiggle so hard she makes me have a contraction. 

Btw I had 5 really hard contractions last night. At first I didnt know what was going on. I thought I was just getting stiff from being in the bed so I got up and tinkered around the house for a bit stretching and bending to get comfy. I noticed my belly seemed hard but I thought it was just from me using my tummy muscles to walk, and stretch. Then I felt better and sat at computer to play a game for a bit and got the same stiff, uncomfy feeling again. Got up and walked around again, felt better, sat back down to my game. The next one hit when my hubby was home and I asked him to rub my back because I was stiff and he touched my belly and said "wow hun thats hard". So we both start poking around on my belly and sure enuf after about 20sec it got squishy again. He said your having contractions..... I was like nah, I have just been in bed all day and im stiff. But I had a few more after that, and they started getting painful down low just above my pubic bone. So I hit the bed again with a bunch of water and gatorade and im pretty sure they stopped shortly before I fell asleep. Is that Braxton Hicks??? I mean they didnt lead to labor of course but I thought that BH didnt hurt. They were easy to cope with but not pain free by any means. Any advice for a novice on how to spot real contractions and how long did you guys have BH before you actually went into labor?


----------



## Glowstar

Essie - glad to hear Hayley is growing nicely! I think it's very easy to get dehydrated when pregnant. A lady on another thread I'm on has just been hospitalised for the very same thing. Not long to go now...but hope she doesn't arrive before the 11th! 

Hope everyone else is well :thumbup:


----------



## suffolksarah

I have hardly had any BH Essie, despite having 6 capsules of RLT each day!

I HATE the snow, it hit about 10pm last night. Its about 5 inches deep, so not drastic enough for me to skip work tomorrow, but still dont wanna sliop over. Also the worst bit, my baby shower/meal has been cancelled for tomorrow, as my friend was worried about people getting there, she gonna try again next week! BOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Just wanted to check everyone is well :hugs: 

38 days to go.... :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

52 days for me :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

it doesnt matter glowie - you may even have your LO before me if mine is late and yours is early / on time :dance:

I really hope my LO arrives between 37-40 weeks... this weak pelvis thing is doing my head in :(


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, wow lots going on! 
Essie, my bh do hurt, hope yours ease up. 
SS, hope shower is re organised! Stupid snow!
Lou-hypno birthing sounds fab. I read into it but didn't get anything-was it good?

Not long left now-I hope! Lo has gone very quiet on me and I'm suffering with all sorts of aches and pains!


----------



## ttclou25

yay cornish your full term 2moz!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooooo jealous


----------



## Cornish

I'm so on a mission to get him out!! You're not far behind Lou.xxx


----------



## addy1

Essie, that sounds just about as good as our showers!! LOL. We drag out the new mother that has had no sleep in the last couple weeks and is still recovering from birth. :wacko: LoL. I'm sure you will get a lot of nice hand made things! They are definately the most special!

SS, we have had snow for months now......with no end in sight! Praying for an early spring!! 

Cornish, good luck with your mission! I had my first baby at 38 weeks!! :happydance:

Lou, glad your class went well! Good luck with your hb!!

GS, FT glad you are doing well!

I ended up at the hospital yesterday. I had some pretty unusual cramping with a lot of pain "down there"! Just was not feeling right for the last couple days. They hooked me up to the monitors and baby was very happy and content. Turns out I have a bladder infection. I'm glad it was that and not the alternative of early labour. The hospital staff was great, and got to take a look at the maternity floor.


----------



## ttclou25

bless you addy - drink lots of water and cranberry - glad to hear its not early labour!! Bet it was nice to hear baby is doing all well x


----------



## Cornish

Ouch to a bladder infection, hope it clears up soon.

Anyone got any ideas of how to get my baby out!xx


----------



## ttclou25

cornish - lots of sex, walking and hot curries! :haha::haha:

well midwife appointment wasnt great today - they have picked up that i might have gestational diabetes - i had the test at 29 weeks and was ok but now its starting to show in my wee and find out on thursday with a second blood test - this could stop my natural homebirth and mean early labour in hospital :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

*addy1* - sorry to hear about your infection hunni, :hugs: Hope you feel better soon... glad LO is just fine though :dance:

*Lou *- im sorry to hear that hun. did they find sugar in your urine sample then?? It was you who was measuring ahead on fundal wasnt it (like me) but now your measuring on track? Perhaps you DO have GD buutttt perhaps the fundal mesuring on track means that its under control?? If you are able to control GD would you be able to have your homebirth??

BTW i think i forgot to update you on my own fundal. So i WAS measuring six weeks ahead at week 26... but im now measuring just 2 weeks ahead. so pretty happy with that. 

Ive never been tested for GD so its always at the back of my mind.... altho i suppose my urine tests would show up any abnormalities??


----------



## ttclou25

firsttimer1 said:


> *addy1* - sorry to hear about your infection hunni, :hugs: Hope you feel better soon... glad LO is just fine though :dance:
> 
> *Lou *- im sorry to hear that hun. did they find sugar in your urine sample then?? It was you who was measuring ahead on fundal wasnt it (like me) but now your measuring on track? Perhaps you DO have GD buutttt perhaps the fundal mesuring on track means that its under control?? If you are able to control GD would you be able to have your homebirth??
> 
> BTW i think i forgot to update you on my own fundal. So i WAS measuring six weeks ahead at week 26... but im now measuring just 2 weeks ahead. so pretty happy with that.
> 
> Ive never been tested for GD so its always at the back of my mind.... altho i suppose my urine tests would show up any abnormalities??

yer when they do the wee sample test stick it has +1 to +4 with 4 being high, mine was +3 and usually its nothing so she was a bit concerened and have my second Gestational test as I had one back in january already that was clear. My sister got it on her pregnancy and it wasnt controlled and she lost the baby and is now stuck with diabetes for life too, so im probably over worried because i know what shes been through.


My Fundal was 34 at 29weeks but was still measuring 34 now im 33 weeks. Doesnt the pregnancy world get so complicated. If i have GD no home birth, and probably induction at 38 weeks. Ive also booked a private scan to check on his weight this Sat. 

Its funny how our babies were measuring big back then and now the measurement is catching up. Your notes will have your wee results - but if they have never said anything to you there wouldnt be a cause for concern.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou, im so sorry to hear about your sisters loss xx as for your own tests - you are in safe hands, and if you DO have GD then its best its picked up and controlled. You will get lots of support with it. And if does mean no homebirth, then start looking into local midwife run units? and plan things to make it more ''homely''. there is nothing to stop you from bringing in framed photos, oils, mags, books, music, lighting - you name it. :hugs:

Its all going to work out.... and you may not even have GD anyway :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

thank you hunni - :hugs:

I guess when everything is going smoothly is comes as a shock. As long as he comes safely i need to remember it doesnt matter how he gets here be it at home or hospital or cesarean


----------



## Glowstar

Addy glad LO is OK...although I suppose your not! Cranberry Juice is supposed to be great though :thumbup:

Lou - it's good they have picked it up now....sooner rather than later if you know what I mean. It could just be a fluke :shrug: maybe something you ate...but it's better to get it checked out now as you haven't got long to go and hopefully it can be managed :hugs:

I had a similar issue when was at ante natal unit last week to be monitored. I overheard the MW telling the consultant that my urine was 'LOADED' with Glucose AND Protein. I have no idea what that means and that was last Tuesday and haven't heard anything back :shrug: I had a GTT to at 28 weeks and that was all clear. Diabetes does run in my family but no one I know of has had GDD. The Protein could be a worry but my blood pressure was that of an 8 year old according to the MW so pretty sure it's not pre-eclampsia. The MW did transfer my urine from the cardboard wee thing to a vial with a red top so no idea if they've sent it away for further testing???
I had eaten a Creme Egg and some Minstrels that morning so maybe that had something to do with it. Not sure I will find out anything until Next Thursday when I have a scan :wacko:


----------



## essie0828

Addy, glad its only an infection and not early labor. But ouch, I hate bladder infections. I hope it clears soon. :hugs:

Lou, so sorry to hear that you may have GD. I know that it has to worry the hell outta you because what your sister went through. Its a good thing the docs have caught it early or at least suspect it early. It means more monitoring for you and baby, sucks that home birth may be outta the question but you may have your little man a week or 2 sooner than you thought :happydance: Over here hardly anyone gets to try for a homebirth. Its BS really but I dont know anyone who has went to 40 weeks without being induced. Most babies here are born 37, 38 weeks. Our healthcare system is different and they push inductions like crazy, and honestly most women accept. Either because they are so worn down or because they think the baby may be in danger. I almost had an induction when I went into the hospital for dehydration. I have a feeling that if I wasnt so pushy about getting outta that place, or if i had just said, "please doc just get her out im afraid she is in danger", they would have induced me then. But I wasnt comfortable with an induction at 35w. 

Cornish too bad you are not over here right now. LOL. I think all you would have to do is ask a doc and you would get your baby in a few days. So far im sticking it out but when I hit 37, 38 weeks I cant gurantee that Ill stay strong and say no induction especially if morning sickness and dehydration are still haunting me. :blush: Plus I just want her out so that I can see her, watch her, make sure she is ok. Im getting scared about cord accidents and crap that I cant controll while she is inside. :nope:

Well have my weekly appointment 2moro. Been feeling kinda under the weather and still vomiting so im pretty sure im at least a little dehydrated. I could probably float in all the water I have drank today but its just not staying around. Ughh hoping that I dont have to go back in for IV fluids, last time they blew 5 veins trying to set an IV. The bruises are still painful a week later:wacko: Who knows, I may come home with Hayley this time. But I really would like to at least go to my shower. Girls keep an eye out, there will be babies in this forum soon. Cornish I have a feeling you will go soon. Has your baby been hiccuping a lot?? A nurse told me that hiccups are considered practice for breathing and that when babies practice alot it means their lungs are in good shape. And when a babies lungs are ready they produce a hormone that the mothers body responds to by starting labor. Not to mention that less movement is also a sign. Goodluck girl. Tell your man that he has work to do, lol. Tell him that the only safe way for you to get labor going a bit early is multiple orgasms. HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Essie glad you are staying strong about being induced and thought it was just me that noticed the massive number of inductions stateside. They also use Pitocin and Epidurals waaaaaaaaay more than we do in the UK. I tend to think that it can't be good for baby as baby will come when ready...well most do anyway :winkwink:
I hope you can keep Hydrated enough to get you through the next couple of weeks and maybe try some natural remedies to try and encourage labour :thumbup:


----------



## addy1

Thanks everyone, definately feeling better. I hate the idea of being on antibiotics, but I know the alternative is worse. Been trying to drink as much water as possible and take in as much fruit as I can. The cramping is gone now. 

How is everyone feeling?? I have been feeling so tired, and I know it is from work. I am a teacher and never get a moment to sit down. I don't think I am going to last much longer. We have a break from school coming up, and I don't think I am going back after it. I have enough sick days to get me through to the end, so I might as well use them!

My legs and arms just feel so heavy by the end of the school day, and I am having BH so many times a day. They are not painful, but noticable. I am not sleeping well, and just feel yucky. I can't wait to be done work!!

Essie, you poor girl. I can't imagine puking the whole pregnancy. Just not fair! I hope you get some relief soon!

GS and Lou, hoping it's not GD for the both of you. But, it is good that they are aware so you can be monitored. Good luck!! 

Cornish, sorry no ideas for you!! LOL. My first baby came at 38 weeks, so I never really had to try anything! You just never know, maybe your little one will make an early appearance on its own!

FT, glad your measurments are back on track!


----------



## Cornish

Hello ladies, essie as much as I joke, I wouldn't want to be induced as want a really natural birth, but if offered now id struggle to say no! Hope your appt goes well and they leave Hayley for a couple of weeks. Baby has been hiccuping sooo much!

Lou, sorry to hear of gd, any chance of it getting under control to have your home birth?

Addy, glad the meds are making you better. Good on you for still teaching full time, I gave up long ago in this pregnancy!

Had midwife today and she basically said any day! He is fully engaged so I'm just waiting on some contractions!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

If he's fully engaged....partake in some sex..get some sperm up there to soften the cervix and get on a birthing ball if you can :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

I have no ball-does anything else work in the same way? Squats?!


----------



## firsttimer1

cornish thats sooooooooooooo exciting!!! 

i wish i had SOME idea when :baby: will make an appearance.... i mean, 40 weeks is ok as thats 5 weeks away.... but 42 weeks? GAAAHHHHH! 

my pelvis cant take it! Nor my hormones! Or my stretch marks! :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

Oh ft I know what you mean, I've had it and so has my body!
The problem with her any day prediction is that doesn't mean I won't go over, it could be tonight, it could be in 3 weeks. I could've cried!


----------



## Glowstar

Cornish can you not go to Argos or a sports shop near you. You can pick the Gym balls up for under £10! 

Get some doggy style sex in (deepest penetration) :blush::blush: and then get on that birthing ball to open up your pelvis :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - hope your feeling better today hunni and your drinking lots of water :thumbup:

Glow - It was prob the sweeties you had just had before - my midwfie asked if i had anything sweet before the wrine test.

Addy - dont work too hard hun - i feel you with the sleep i was doing so well last week and last couple of days i have had a rubbish time. 

Cornish - im sooooo excited for you!!! i cant believe things may happen soon...

First - omg 40-42 weeks :wacko::wacko: i think of getting to 37 weeks lol i cant think that far ahead - that would be April for me at 41-42 weeks :wacko:

Had my second GD test today and appartently no news is good news - and they said they would call today. So i celebrated and ate half an easter egg :blush: I just hope they havent called is because they forgot because im silently celebrating!


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - i bet your in the clear hun :hugs: :dance: 

I know... week 40-42 seems AGES away :rofl:

has anyone got an appt or anything coming up that we can look froward to? Ive got my 36 week appt on weds with a consultant.... hoping fundal is still no more than +2!

x


----------



## ttclou25

im hoping so... especially after all the choccy i have had :wacko:

Ive got a scan on Saturday whoooo hoooo :happydance: Havent had one in ages, probably wont get to see much of squashed baby. I got a bit paranoid with the GD scare and having had the large fundal i am having a private reasurrance scan, mainly to see how big this boy is. Ill pop on some pics if i get some.

Hope your fundal is spot on for you hun!


----------



## firsttimer1

oh brilliant, yes pls post some piccies!!!

I did wonder about having a private scan myself... but will see if im offered one at the hospital on weds first.

Good luck hun, let us know if you here about ur results for sure :hugs:


----------



## addy1

I just got back from my 34 week appointment. My blood pressure is a bit raised (112/74) which is very normal, but high for me. She also thinks I'm a bit dehydrated, so really trying to up my fluids. Good news is I got my doctor's note and will be done work on next Friday the 17th! I could not be happier!! She also thinks baby is HEAD DOWN!! I can't believe it! I thought I was destined to have another c-section, but seems this little monkey may have turned! I have to phone tomorrow to book another ultra-sound for around the 36 week mark. (Just to make sure)! Will be nice to see baby again! (May be tempted to find out if we are pink or blue!! If they can!!)

34 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## ttclou25

Fab news baby may have turned so you don't need c section, hope he stays that way too!!! You can't find out sex now lol your too close for the big surprise!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Ooo exciting stuff! look forward to scan pics Lou.

Hope baby is head down for you Addy!

I've got a scan next Thursday 16th Feb at 34+1. Not a private one though just an NHS growth scan and to check what this damn cyst is doing :wacko:


----------



## suffolksarah

wow, all these scans. Wish i could have another, I am really not sure where my baby is, althought the midwife thinks it has turned the right way, it feels no different to me, and i feel so many hard bits in random places, i am sure i have twins in here?? as cant all belong to one baby?

well first day of maternity for me!!! Have told baby it can come next friday (at 38 weeks), as i would like a week off to chill first, but then in think i will be bored. 

Have fun seeing your babies again people with scans, and hope (lou i think?) you havent got GD. xx


----------



## suffolksarah

OMG, just noticed. now have a watermelon in my tummy!!!!! I remember the days of being and Apple seed! x


----------



## Cornish

Oh my a watermelon, I knew I felt big! Enjoy your days of rest before lo. 
Wow to scans, how exciting!x


----------



## firsttimer1

congrats on your watermelon sarah!

I too remember being a poppyseed and looking at all the aubergines/eggplants and melons etc in awe.... :)


----------



## Glowstar

I know eh? it seemed like a big deal to be an Avocado back then :haha:


----------



## ttclou25

Had a scan yesterday - pics are rubbish as hes so squashed up. Hes now turned head down :happydance::happydance: and weighing in at about 4lb 11 at the moment, bless him too he was sucking his thumb - cant wait now to meet my little man. Looks like home birth may be back on the cards too!


----------



## Cornish

Brilliant news with a home birth bk on! I'd quite like my avocado bk, it wasn't as heavy!!
Still no baby here, walking lots and had a curry!xx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww that's great news Lou!!! I really hope you get the birth you want :hugs:

Here's a couple of recent pics of my bumpage!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/334-1.jpg


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - that weight is spot on isnt it? :dance: and yay for home birth! xxx

cornish - get busy with the :sex: :rofl:

Glow - mentioned it on march mamas, but thats a super bump :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

super bump glowie! no stretchies!!

Lou, cogratulations on a great scan!

My baby shower/meal has been re-aranged for tonight, woo hoo. 
I dont feel great atm, bump is sooooo heavy, hips hurt and groin hurts, not pressure, but feels like someone has kicked me down there and feel constantly bruised? Any ideas? also cervical stabbing pains! 
Sorry just a little moan, wouldnt swap this for the world, but have had enough now, just want to meet my lo and see what flavour it is!! 

Happy Monday everyone, now what to do today? xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Sarah, it's probably babies head just sitting lower in your pelvis and everything gearing up :happydance: not long now :winkwink:
Enjoy your baby shower :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving how close you all are :yipee:

Loving the bumpage GS :cloud9:

All good with me still...this might just be my rainbow baby after all :flower:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi NSN, i was wondering about you this morning, was going to search and see if you had been on here. 
So pleased everything is going well for you, you deserve it!!!
Have you had your 12 week scan as yet? xx


----------



## addy1

SS, I couldn't have said it better myself. Feels like I have been kicked between the legs and am horribly bruised. My hips are so sore, that I now walk like a 90 year old! When I first get up in the morning, I have to hang on to the furniture in order to stay up!! Enjoy your shower!!

Glad to hear you are doing so well NSN!! Hope you are having a great time in Vegas!!

Lou, glad your hb may be still on!! 

Great pictures GS!


----------



## Glowstar

Andrea....I saw your doppler recording.....so cute :cloud9: this IS your rainbow baby hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks ladies :hugs:

SS...I've had three scans so far, latest one was at 11+3 and have my official 12 week scan on the 20th when I'll be almost 14 weeks :haha:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Gs, great bump.
SS, enjoy your shower, not long! Pains all sound fab for birth prep! Any day!!!

Nothing exciting going on for me, tried dtd, didn't start anything and it was uncomfy with bump! Curry tonight.x


----------



## firsttimer1

its sooooooo weird that some of us are now actively trying to start labour..... weird but very exciting :dance:


----------



## essie0828

Aww GS cute bump. Cant believe thats a 40 year old tummy :thumbup: Mine is way worse :blush:

Lou sounds like your little guy is right on track, and awwww about him sucking his thumb. Its so odd to think that they are doing things inside our bellies that they will be doing in their cribs soon :cloud9: Hope you get your home birth hun, I really wanna hear about it. Id love to do that myself someday as its outta the cards for me now. Mabey with Hayleys lil brother :blush: Think I got baby fever. 

SS hope you have a wonderful time at your shower. And I hope that you can get comfy soon, or have that baby soon :happydance: I keep having the same feelings like you down there but its like she is still drifting back up sometimes because the pressure eases and then I feel her in my ribs kickin away. :wacko: Wish she would just stay down there and put enuf pressure on my cervix to make some progress. Hopefully thats what ur little bubba is doing. 

Cornish you are on a mission lol. Never heard of a woman eatin so much curry :haha: I think I would turn inside out. Hope your LO makes an entrance soon. 

addy1, sorry that your having trouble walking. But its a good sign that your LO is gonna be here soon :cloud9: 

NSN! Finally a new post on here, I was going back to like page 113 on this forum trying to look you up and follow your journal. Whats this about a doppler recording?? Off to listen after this. :happydance: I agree, this is your rainbow baby. So so happy for you guys. And im green with envy over the froggie outfit:brat: I love it. I got a froggie sleep sack for my lil gal after I saw it. :blush:

Well girls I found out at my last checkup that if I want to deliver at the hospital that I want, I will have to use another doctor at the clinic and I will have to be induced as the hospital is 30 min away and in order to make sure that he is at the hospital and not stuck somewhere else. Then there is still a chance that he will have to leave for an emergency and someone else that I dont know may deliver her. Pretty upset about that because our local hospital is where I went for both losses, one was a horriable induction and I got stuck in the same labor room when I went in for fluids. Its just a bad atmosphere, bad memories and they suck at setting an IV which scares me about getting a epidural there. Its one thing to blow a vein, or 5:growlmad: but a needle near my spinal cord is another. But if I want to keep my older more experienced and more easy going doc I have to deliver there as the old bird wont catch babies anywhere else. :wacko: Making the decision is driving me nuts. On the one hand it would be so convenient to go with the younger doc that delivers at the new hospital, he would induce me not this thrusday but the next, Feb 23. And that just happens to be the weekend that both my husband and brother are off work, so they would get some time with baby before leaving out. Plus this doc is a really good surgeon, if I had to have a c-section I would want him doing it. But i dont want a section if I can avoid it and most inductions end that way. And on the other hand, the older doc will wait and watch her size and if she dosent get too big he will let me go into labor on my own. Although I still stand a chance of induction at the crappy hospital if Hayley keeps up growing at this pace. What would you guys do?? Inductions are so common over here but I dunno if its a good thing, and they are damn near impossible to avoid. :shrug:


----------



## Cornish

Essie what a predicament! Over here you just go to nearest hosp and deliver to whoever is on shift! They're all lovely though so I'm not bothered.
Personally I'd avoid induction, the other inductions I've read about recently have been long and tiring and quite traumatic. I do think that guessing baby weight is also very difficult and not a great reason for c section. Has hayley engaged? My midwife was concerned at my lo being big until he engaged, she said if his head fits, then the rest will! Makes sense really as the rest is squashy! When do you have to make a decision? Thinking of you.
X


----------



## timsogirl

hi ladies!!! just checking in to see if anyone has popped yet :happydance:

love that bump GS!!!!

I am SO ready ... we moved in our new house this past weekend and I am wobbling around trying to get everything unpacked...

I am also considering taking my leave 1 week before my dd... are you all on leave yet?


----------



## essie0828

Cornish they havent even done an internal on me yet. So cant tell if she is engaged. Wish she was out really :blush::haha: Thats just my impatience. They kinda spring it on ya in the office, all this crap about inductions and c-sections first before they say well lets take a look and see how things are going. Its like they are prepping you for it. As long as they tell me that Hayley is doing good this Thursday I know that I will be pregnant for at least another week. Then I will have to make the decision on a weekly basis. In the end I really dont care as long as the baby is healthy. I can heal from whatever they do to me, its just so hard to make the right decision for Hayley. I want her to have all the time she needs to mature her lungs and brain, but I also want to make sure she gets out before she has a BM or something else that may harm her. :wacko: 

Well girls, anyone having labor signs? Tims, between you and cornish I was hoping that one of ya popped. :winkwink: Im still working to, but ouchie, and Tims you poor thing. I HATE unpacking and you doing it while this preggo makes my groin hurt for you. Im gonna try to keep working until I go into labor. Im actually hoping that it will start my labor :haha: But I have a cool job, if im hurting too bad and hubby isnt workin at his job he goes to work for me. :blush: He has spoiled me alot doing this. 

Hope everyone is having a ball twiddling their thumbs and waiting :haha: Ahh so impatient I am. :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Cornish

Essie, they don't need to do an internal to see if she is engaged, they should just feel your belly. It's done as standard during every midwife appt here, they tell you how much of the head is in the pelvis. I'm sure they will do what's best for Hayley.

I've def stopped working tims! You must be shattered! I thought you'd had baby as you were quiet, but moving house! Wow for your energy. 

Had lots of early labour signs last night but seem to have faded this morning, there but not as strong. Hoping that means he will arrive soon?!
Xxx


----------



## ttclou25

cornish - how exciting your getting signs of labour - whats happening??? 

essie - do they let you go to 42 weeks in US? I think here they check you regularly from 40 weeks but can got to 42 weeks before they highly recommend being induced.

Tims - hope the move went well - thats very close to your due date to move

First - happy 36 weeks - how did your appointment go today?

NSN - so pleased your pg'cy is going so well

Glow - Love the pics - you can really see a growth spurt in the last few weeks

Suffolk - hope the baby shower went well - I didnt get one 

Addy - bless you walking like an old lady - not long sweetie and you can be back to your old self!

Nothing new with me just counting down the hours lol. I wish my due date was early march and not the end!!


----------



## firsttimer1

WISH I WAS GETTING EARLY LABOUR PAINS! lol

My appt today was a whole lot of nothing really.... saw the consultant and sods law... im now measuring spot on!!! :dohh: she felt my tummy and said baby feels normal. So i didnt get scanned or anything exciting lol xxx

baby is still floating free but i know engagement doesnt really mean much so im not too bothered about that.

Has anyone else found they can feel their LO move alot MORE now - rather than a decrease in movements?? :shrug: i do!


----------



## essie0828

Go Cornish Go!!! Yay for early signs :) Let us know how things get along.


----------



## Cornish

Still no baby or anything too exciting. Lots of pains and tightenings but on and off rather than consistent. Off for another walk shortly.

Ft sorry you didnt get an extra scan but glad lo is doing well.xx


----------



## firsttimer1

im actually kinda glad, as i would have panicked if they wanted to scan me.... if that makes sense. Also, i was worried i would find out the gender :haha: Imagine finding out at 36 weeks!! LOL

how is everyone today? My LO is having a quiet day after being VERY active for a while. Maybe they are finally squished ;)

good luck in your attempts to meet :baby: cornish... enjoy your long walk! xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hope the walk starts things cornish.
Glad everything is good firstimer.
Just had 38 midwife appointment, she came to my house, i had a totally top to bottom clean of the house, thinking she would want to see where baby will sleep, but she only came in the lounge!
Baby measuring term, according to my notes and head engaged. I hope baby comes soon, hips are killing me! Cant wait to meet this lil baby! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hey ladies!

Had my scan today and all is well....baby is head down and weighing approx 5lbs so a decent weight and all measurements are just above 50th centile :thumbup:

Sounds like we might have some babies on this thread in the next few days :happydance:


----------



## essie0828

Awww still no babies, poo. Cornish you dont sound far away though. Walk it out girl, and get some :sex: while you can. :haha:

Suffolksarah, Yay on baby being engaged. Hope you get labor going soon to.

Lou I dont think that I have heard of anyone going past 40w here. I dont know if its just the part of the country that I am in or what but they like to get em out kinda early. As a matter of fact I cant think of anyone that I know personally that got to 40 weeks. :shrug: 

Well girls had my check up today and baby is engaged but no other progress to report other than the doc felt her and said "wow". Then he trots over to my chart and is lookin up what her weight was at last scan, 3 weeks ago, and says that he wants to scan me again next week or before labor. So I think that I got a big baby growing in there and after the scan we will decide on a course of action. Im going with the older doc, he is just sooo freakin calm about everything. I told him I was worried about her size and he was really good at putting me at ease. Still looking at a possible induction or c-section but im cool with that if she is big. But im gonna tell him if I have to go through an induction or a section that he better put me on a shift with good nurses and a good epidural guy. :haha: Think Ill try to bribe him with Starbucks. :blush: Now just gotta pack a bag, for me and Hayley and do about a thousand things around the house. Good Luck Ladies. If anyone goes into labor I hope that its easy and pain free. :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

> Lou I dont think that I have heard of anyone going past 40w here. I dont know if its just the part of the country that I am in or what but they like to get em out kinda early. As a matter of fact I cant think of anyone that I know personally that got to 40 weeks.

i was just saying on the march mama thread that all my friends whove given birth have done so before 40 weeks.... strange eh? but at the same time, i know i will go over due. I can just feel it! 42 weeks here i come!!!

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## addy1

Hi girls! 

Glad you all seem to be feeling alright! (Other than the normal pregnancy aches and pains!) 

I am not feeling that great, but I know it is because I am still working. I have one more day tomorrow, and I am taking a sick leave. I can't wait to be done. I am so exhausted by the end of the day. I can't even explain how tired I am right now.....I just feel numb! I want to spend the next three or more weeks with my daughter and resting up before baby comes. I am 35 weeks tomorrow, and had my dd at 38 weeks.....maybe this little one will be early too! (Wishful thinking!!) 

I can't believe how close you all are to holding your babies!!


----------



## essie0828

firsttimer1 said:


> Lou I dont think that I have heard of anyone going past 40w here. I dont know if its just the part of the country that I am in or what but they like to get em out kinda early. As a matter of fact I cant think of anyone that I know personally that got to 40 weeks.
> 
> i was just saying on the march mama thread that all my friends whove given birth have done so before 40 weeks.... strange eh? but at the same time, i know i will go over due. I can just feel it! 42 weeks here i come!!!
> 
> Hope your all well xxxxClick to expand...

Awww hopefully you will get to see your little bundle before 42 weeks. I kinda felt the same way but knew from the way they were talking about the size of the baby so early in pregnancy that I may have to go a bit early. I really feel like she would just stay in there forever but the doc is gonna evict her im pretty sure. Wonder if this is an indicator of how she will be, come college time. Ha, mama pushinhg her out the house. :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Addy hang in there hun. One more day..... I feel for ya dear. Hope that you get a wonderful 3 weeks off with your DD. Im sure she will love the mommy time before baby gets here.


----------



## Wyntir

Hi girls, I feel bad cos i'm constantly forgetting to post in this thread.

Everyone seems to be doing well here. We had a scan this morning, baby is a boy and everything seeming healthly


----------



## essie0828

Awesome news on your little man Wyntir:happydance: Glad to see that you are well and that baby is doing good. Welcome to the waiting game. :winkwink:

Ok roll call. Cornish, SS, Tims, all the feb ladies. Any babies yet???? LOL I must be the only obsessed lass stalking BNB every second that I get. 

Work almost killed me last night. Actually the last 2 nights have been almost too much to cope with. And I am getting bigger within the last 2 days. Belly is noticiably bigger, hubby was nice enuf to remind me of that :dohh: , the turd, and the top of my belly button popped out. So now I have this part innie, part outie, nasty looking bellybutton :wacko: Surely that means that she is done :haha: Ahh but all jokes aside I am hoping that this is early labor. havent had any real contractions, some pretty strong BH tho and I am just so sore in my tummy and back. TMI alert, I have stayed in the bathroom with loose stools for the last 2 days as well. OMG I hope that this means she is ready and my body is preparing for it. Lets go baby! 

Btw getting our first real snowfall of the year and possibly the only one that we will have this year. :happydance: Cant wait to see it, think that Im gonna make a preggo snowgirl and put her in the front yard. :haha:


----------



## Cornish

Go essie-all sounding good for baby getting ready.
I've been on less as had nothing to write! No baby coming yet! I had regular contractions (I thought they were contractions anyway) for a few nights but nothing since so I avoided bnb a bit in the hope he might start coming-it didn't work. Can't believe I'll be 39 weeks soon! Baby's put on 8oz a week at the stage!!!!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Oh no, Cornish, i dont want baby to put on much more weight, mw thinks it will be about 8.5lb. 

no contractions here, been taking so much rrlt capsules. 6 a day, max dose according to the bottle. i thought it was loads but thats what the mw recommended. 

Have a good Sunday girls xx

hope you dont get snowed in Essie!


----------



## Glowstar

It's getting exciting :happydance: everyday I check I think there might be a baby.....c'mon babies where are you!!


----------



## essie0828

Aww Cornish hope he makes his entrance soon. SS yours to. 8.5lb is a big :baby: But I think that they are sooo cute when they have chubby lil legs :cloud9: ughh not so cute for pushing out tho :wacko:

Hmm now where is Timsogal? Shes due pretty soon too I think. Oooh cant wait to see who goes next. :happydance:

Nothing new to report here. Just an upset tummy and an impatient hubby lol. He was so wishing that I would go into labor today so he didnt have to go to work. Ha. Keeps asking if my water has broke. I told him that he would be the first to know that :dohh: So im still waiting on an ultrasound thursday to check on babys size and then........who knows. Hoping I will have a baby by this weekend :winkwink: Btw had a question, Hayley has slowed down on her movements a lot. I still feel her but not as often and it seems like just little wiggles. No kicking or jumping. Is she just runnin out of room? Cornish is your bubba acting like this? SS?


----------



## essie0828

Btw love how my ticker says baby is over 6 lbs. :haha: Hayley was 6.5 almost 4 weeks ago according to ultrasound. :dohh:


----------



## addy1

Well, I've finished work, which is a great relief for me. I still have a couple things left I have to do, but not having to actually be at work while doing them will help! 

Hi Wyntir! Good to hear from you!:hi:

So nice that some of you are so close! Can't believe you will be 39 weeks Cornish!! That is great! 

I can honestly say I am not ready yet....I need a couple more weeks at home with DD and to get ready now that I am done work. 

Good luck with the snow Essie! We have snow here from around Nov/Dec to March. It has been unusally warm here though, so not complaining!! I've also had an upset stomache lately, not sure what that means though!! Baby's movements are supposed to slow down towards the end as they settle in farther down. She must be getting ready for her big appearance!!

My BH are out of control lately though! I am getting them so many times a day. Nothing painful, just noticable. 

Good luck everyone, hope to hear some birth stories soon!


----------



## essie0828

Ughh snow was a big flop addy. Was forcasted to get 4 to 8 inches and barely saw a snowflake :nope: It seems like we have had several mild winters around here. I actually miss the snow. Seems like 20 yrs ago we would have snow on the ground for a good month or more in winter and this year we have had less than an inch of snow. Pathetic. Feel like im living in Florida


----------



## addy1

I remember a lot of snow as a child, we used to have a lot in October/November, now we hardly have any for Christmas. The weather is so mild here, that I don't think our snow will last much longer.


----------



## ttclou25

Glad your scan went well wyn and your little boy is doing well.

I want to see babies soon and birth stories lol... I get excited when I see someone has posted incase it's the first birth story.

Today I feel ready to meet my man, I feel shattered and like there can't be anymore more room for this baby to grow, it's the first time I feel so uncomfortable!! Roll on next 2 weeks so I can start hot curries and extra sex lol


----------



## Cornish

Essie, I'd be happy with 8.5, it's the talk of 10lbs that worries me!
Still no baby, getting lots of pains today though?!

Lou, the curries are doing nothing here, neither is the sex-other than making me more tired!
Midwife tmrw and hoping for a sweep but doubt I'll get one!


----------



## ttclou25

What sort of pains are they like?? I have missed out in braxtons and want a test contraction lol... 

Can't believe your 39 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Cornish

I'm getting shooting pains in my cervix area, tightenings across whole uterus and general pain low down. I just feel really uncomfy! But I want it to get worse so lo is on way but think its teasing me!


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> I'm getting shooting pains in my cervix area, tightenings across whole uterus and general pain low down. I just feel really uncomfy! But I want it to get worse so lo is on way but think its teasing me!

Yeah i keep getting the shooting cervix pain, i think baby is trying to stick its hand out or something!! I feel bruised in the privates, like i have been kicked up the foof, when i walk!

And BH getting stronger, i feel it round my back and in bump like a pulling on my sides and bump coming forward, like i am slimming down on the sides as all my skin is being pulled forwards?? If that makes sense? no pain though.

Pancake day here tomorrow :happydance: I LOVE pancakes, going to do ham, cheese and sweetcorn for main, then choc spread and banana, and lemon and sugar for pudding!!! Mouth watering just thinking about them, yum yum!!! xx


----------



## Cornish

Oh how I love pancakes! Golden syrup for me!!
Your pains sound very similar to mine, do your bh not hurt-mine are killers!
Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Ah i looove pancake day :dance: Im defo a lemon/sugar and a hint of syrup girl :)

all good for me today... cant wait to be 37 weeks on weds... :happydance: No sign of bump having dropped or anything tho so guessing baby is still not engaged.... :dohh:

Hope your all good :)


----------



## addy1

Baby is moving like crazy today, but also having BH a few times an hour. They are not painful at all, but very annoying. Woke up a few times from them. I remember them so clearly when pregnant with my dd. 

Also having the shooting pains and the bruised feeling. One week today until my scan! Can't wait to see what this little monkey is doing in there!! 

I love pancakes, but with maple syrup.....from Canada!


----------



## Cornish

Oh great I have the runs! Sorry to put that in with all this pancake talk!


----------



## essie0828

Cornish you sound like your getting close girl. Hope things continue to progress. 

SS you to. The bruised foof feeling sounds like bubbas in the shoot so to speak :) Now if you could just get to contracting......Girls hope to see another baby in here asap.


----------



## ttclou25

happy pancake day :thumbup: i already had mine a few days ago with honey mmmmmmm so yummy!!

Does anyone else get painful jabs and literally feel like there is no room left in your body? I feel sorry for him as he is so squished!!! 

Cornish it does sound like your close - i hope you are :happydance:


----------



## Wyntir

I almost forgot it was pancake day. Darn, I haven't all the ingredients in :(

Cornish, hoping baby is close to making an appearance :hugs:
It just reminds me of last night, when I had pains in my lower stomach, not a cramping feeling, more like If was needing to go to the toilet, like you were talking about Cornish, the runs. (sorry if anyone is eating pancakes:blush:)

But luckily I don't. Next midwife appointment i'm expecting her to tell me that baby has moved down. I don't feel as breathless, and I can feel more lower down now.


----------



## Cornish

Pancakes are yum! Had round 1 at lunch!!
Midwife went fine today, bp, urine etc all fine. She agreed to do a sweep next thurs but thinks I'll labour any day (sure she said that weeks ago!).
Having pancakes and chilli for dinner followed by sweet pancakes for pudding and supper!

Sorry to hear you have the awful cramps too wyntir.

Lou, I def feel like there's no room but midwife tells me there is! Whatever I say to her!

Happy pancake day.x


----------



## Glowstar

Cornish you are sooooooooooo next for having a baby on this thread!!! :happydance: hope the chilli pancakes do the trick!!


----------



## essie0828

Lou you poor thing :hugs: I feel for ya, it feels like Hayleys feet are in my tonsils and her head is in my bum :shrug: And im way bigger than you are dear. Hope your little man gives you a break but hes prolly no where near done stretching his poor mum out :wacko:

Come on Cornish my moola is on you going first. Get that baby outta there. Btw, what are chili pancakes?? The only way I have ever even heard of pancakes done is like addy said, with maple syrup. Told hubby you were eating chili pancakes and he said "hell that would make me go into labor to.":haha: But all jokes aside, all this pancake talk is killing me. Gotta have some now.

Addy, MMMMMmmmm Real maple syrup! Have to agree, I think canada has happy trees or something. Good syrup from up there. 

Just two more sleeps till I get to see my lil, (or not so little) girl on ultrasound. She has started moving a lot more from the other day and I am almost sure that she is not engaged anymore. She is really restricting my breathing again and just feels like she has popped back up. Is that even possible? Hubby and I are both so anxious to meet her. I cant wait. Been washing all these tiny little clothes and stuff trying to get a bag ready for her and its making me soo impatient. :dohh: I cannot decide what to choose for a going home outfit for her because all those little clothes are soo cute. Ill prolly end up taking too much stuff. Still dont have a bag packed for me tho. Not as fun packing my not so tiny clothes. :blush:

Girls, hope that you all have a good few days. I will be checking and watching. BTW anyone hear from Timsogirl? She is close to having her lil guy soon too I think and she is in the States, they seem to come a bit earlier over here. Wondering if she has had her :baby: yet.


----------



## Cornish

Morning ladies-any babies?!?
Essie, yes baby can pop out but it's unlikely. I thought my lo had but he is firmly engaged and think legs had a growth spurt! As for chilli pancakes-I cooked a batch of chilli, made pancakes, put grated cheese in the pancake, dollop of chilli con carne and rolled it up. Kind of like an enchilada or fajitas. That was dinner and got followed up with lemon, sugar and syrup ones!! I still have some mix left for today too!

Baby is still causing me pain but nothing regular, trying some squats as I type!
Tims was a couple days before me, I think she is cuddling her lo.x


----------



## addy1

The next few weeks are going to be so exciting around here! Can't wait to start hearing some birth stories!! 

I am giving my baby another 3 weeks......then giving an eviction notice!! :haha:

My hips are SO sore!! They feel like they are dislocated. I can't sleep anymore, was up all night last night. Hate to complain, but I am SO tired!


----------



## Cornish

My lo ignored his eviction notice!
Hope those hips get better addy.xx


----------



## Glowstar

Jeez Cornish still no baby yet :haha::haha:

I feel like my LO has dropped down today...I was in a lot of pain on and off today that felt like his head grinding in my pelvis :shock: He's been moving loads too :wacko: 

Getting exciting now :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Ouch gs that sounds painful. My lo has been doing similar. I painted the baby's room today and just bk from shopping, I must rest more!!


----------



## ttclou25

Hope your not all in too much pain today. My lo has had a quiet day which usually leads to a growth spurt. :wacko:

Come on babies!!!!!!


----------



## suffolksarah

No baby here yet either, 1 week to go tomorrow!!!! :happydance:

Lou, mine has had a quiet day today aswell, but i dont really want baby to grow much more! Although have been busy today, so maybe just not noticed it much?:shrug:

Addy, my Lo didnt listen to it eviction notice either, i told it to come last friday, but no! Although my friend ended up having hers on friday, so at least my labour vibes did some good, just have to direct them at me next time!!! :dohh: 
My hips were hurting loads a week ago, but seem to have stopped hurting now? so hopefully yours will get better to!

My feet and ankles are so swollen today, going to take it easy tomorrow. Visited my friends newborn (5 days old) today, she so gorgeous :cloud9:, i was hoping by cuddling baby, it may set my hormones off, and may kick something off, but no! 
Although did lots of bouncing on ball last night and now my foof hurts even more, really quite painfull to walk now, so dont know if it made baby move further down or not?

My bags are packed and in the car, just waiting for something to happen now!!! 

*come on babies!!!!*


----------



## addy1

SS, glad to hear your hips are feeling better. I'm hoping for the same thing! Although I am not holding my breath! I am so excited for you all that are 
39+! I am not exactly ready yet, but know I will be in another couple weeks!!

Lou, hopefully that baby does not pack on too many more pounds for you!! :wacko:

GS, sorry that you are so uncomfortable! Will be such a relief when all this pain goes away!!

Cornish, how do you have so much energy?? I would have to sleep for days if I tried painting anything!

Essie, great that you get another u/s!! I have one on Monday, so I'm pretty excited too. Why do you need one? Mine is to check position....see if baby is actually head down this time!! LoL. 

I am really banking on this baby being early like my daughter was (38weeks)......but this could be foolish thinking!! LOL. I am still going to plan a c-section even if the baby is head down. I really do not want an induction, because of my previous c-section. I think I'll book it for around 40w5d. I do not want to go too far over either. So much to consider after a previous c-section. I just hope that my labour is like my dd's was.....fast!! (Even though I needed a c-section anyways because she was breech!! LoL).


----------



## Cornish

Get those feet up ss, or the baby out!
Addy, I'm beyond shattered but can't stop, the nesting instinct has nearly killed me!

So hoping this is my last bump shot so thought I'd post it here for you lovely ladies.
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k562/Cornish81/81fa4469.jpg


----------



## ttclou25

Wowsers that's a big baby bump ready to pop:happydance:

I've woken up to bloody thrush yay, too many hot baths I think. Ooohhhh it's so uncomfortable. I have midwife today might mention it to her, she's coming to check the house out for home birth!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

> My hips were hurting loads a week ago, but seem to have stopped hurting now? so hopefully yours will get better to!

SARAH - im pretty sure my LO has finally started to engage as my chronic hip pain is now GONE! has been all week. Apparently when LO starts to engage it usually helps with hip pain as their head becomes stablised..... :hugs:

also ladies, ive just spent 5 hours cleaning my living room and kitchen - literally emptied, scrubbed and rearranged all my cupbpards...... NEVER done this before..... so pretty sure im nesting??!!!

wish that meant baby will come in xx days!!! :haha:

cornish - gorgeous bump and im so jealous your stretchie free!!! x


----------



## ttclou25

ohhhhhhh just had midwife and i have sugar in my urine again even though my GD test came back all good and have to go to diabetics clinic and may have to get the machine to test bloods daily :wacko::wacko: 

But on a good note head is engaged and 2/5 in! :thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

I read everything and then come to post and can't remember what anyone said :rofl:

Anyway, Lou I had Thrush constantly with DD2! try showers, and cotton knickers, and unperfumed shower gel :winkwink:

Cornish your bump looks fully baked! looks a very similar shape to mine :winkwink:

FT - glad you aren't in as much pain, would like to think 99% that your baby must have engaged by now, especially being first baby :hugs:

SS - get some bonking in to get things moving...we need a baby on this thread soon!

Addy - at least you have a date to look forward to if LO doesn't make an appearance soon :thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

> FT - glad you aren't in as much pain, would like to think 99% that your baby must have engaged by now, especially being first baby

thanks glow - baby wasnt at ALL engaged at 36 week appt so im just hoping they are a little bit engaged now.... my gut instinct is that they are as things defo feel different :dance: 

Hope ur well hun :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm pretty sure from what you're describing your LO has engaged :winkwink: you kind of get that feeling like you're carrying a bowling ball between your legs when they do and you are almost sitting on their head :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

yep - and i waddle with legs akimbo :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## essie0828

Girls the title says it. Booked in for a c-section first thing Monday morning. Been a pretty scary day. Was expecting to see an oversize baby and insted she has not grown as much as they would have liked. Odd thing is her head is measuring perfect for dates but her little body is behind. So doc is calling it Head Sparing IUGR. He said there is a possiblilty that his measurements were off some but he was concerned. He had me do a NST and she was reacting well so he said that we could wait till monday. He told me had she not done so well on the NST that he would have taken her today. But insted he would like for her to be closer to 39 weeks so the risk of pulmonary problems are less. Good thing is we saw her breathing like a little champ on the ultrasound.:cloud9: Its soooo strange to watch them breathe inside, you can actually see fluid going in and out and her little chest and back heaving. Go tomorrow for labs and pre register at the hospital. Im pretty terrified. Dont really care about having a c-section, I just hate worrying that she wont do well after she is out. I officially stopped working today and am resting up until Monday to hopefully give her a little better chance of growing some this weekend. The rest of this week is going to be torture. I cant stop worrying. :cry:


----------



## firsttimer1

*essie -* i really hope monday comes quickly for you hun, make sure u rest lots and i know its hard but focus on the positive - your about to FINALLY meet your :baby: We are all here if you need to worry outloud.... but you and your LO are going to be just fine!!! :hugs:


----------



## addy1

Essie, so thankful that Hayley continues to do well!! Glad you were able to take the weekend.....enjoy your last moments with her inside you. I really missed the kicks and the belly once I had my dd!! Do whatever you need to do to relax and try to rest up. (I know that is impossible!!) You are going to do so great! Can't wait to hear all about her, and can't wait for you to meet your little princess! It will be amazing!!

Addy:)


----------



## Glowstar

Essie try not to worry too much I am sure little Hayley will be fine. They are often wrong regarding weight on scans. Can't wait to see pics xxx


xx


----------



## essie0828

Thanks a bunch ladies. :hugs: Had a nap and some food and feel a little better about the whole thing. Getting excited that I will actually get to see her and glad that we will be in the hospital if anything is wrong. Not looking forward to a 3 or 4 day hospital stay. 12 hrs in there almost killed me. Think hyper dog in a crate kinda thing :haha::blush: But hopefully lookin after Hayley will distract me from my need to run outta there screaming. 

Now to distract myself repacking her stuff, packing my stuff and generally nesting. LOL got cracked up at firsttimer rearranging her cupbords, then thought "oh shit I gotta do that to the fridge". :haha:

Cornish you and SS better get to crackin on the induction methods this weekend. I would love to see a good birth story before I go in. Btw cute belly Cornish :thumbup: now get that kid outta there. :haha:

Glow I am really hoping that they were off on measurements. There is a good chance that they were, because the lady that is really good at doing the ultrasounds was out today and doc did it himself with the midwife in there to guide him. He is just not as smooth with that thing as the regular lady is. I keep picturing Hayley looking like a bobble head doll by the way they were describing this head sparing IUGR thing. :wacko: He said that they tend to catch up quickly after they are born tho. He also said that if your gonna have IUGR that having the head bigger is a good thing. He said that means neurological development has not been compromised. But even if they got the body measurements off she has not grown much at all from 4 weeks ago. She will be tiny I think. Probably about 6-7lbs at the most. Gonna dig through her clothes again and make sure I pack some of the tiny outfits as well. Was soooo expecting her to be big that I packed all the bigger sized outfits. :dohh:


----------



## Cornish

Essie, sorry to hear of your rough day, looks like Hayley will be baby number 1. I hope you have a restful weekend and can't wait to see pics of your lo.
Thanks for the belly comments, it has literally gotten so big it has a life of its own! I don't feel like I own my own stomach anymore! Lots more niggles but nothing to get excited about at all. Have been super lucky with both pregnancies re stretch marks but I hear it's pretty genetic and no female on my mothers side has them.

Just packed the car up and off to a wedding for the weekend! Bk Sunday, have a great weekend ladies.xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Have a great time at the wedding cornish.

Essie, Hope your okay hun, i am sure Haley is just fine, how exciting thast she will be here monday!!! rest up and try and save some energey for your stay in hospital, as i doubt you will sleep very well in there!!

Warning Mini rant!!!
I feel crappy, my groin hurts so bad!!! i can hardly walk, so dosing up on paracetamol (sp?) I was feeling sorry for myself when i woke up, and had a little sob, then my nose started bleeding (for the 3rd time this week), my ankles are still swallon and hands are getting a little puffy aswell. I just feel like my body is falling apart and letting me down. Got friends coming round soon, so hopefully they will cheer me up!!!


----------



## Glowstar

Essie - My first daughter was only 6lb 5oz at 42 weeks! nobody EVER picked up she was small. Yes she was small but not tiny and PERFECTLY healthy as I am absolutely sure Hayley will be......anyway my first daughter is called Hayley too so maybe it's a 'Hayley' thing :haha: :hugs:

Edited to add: Cornish enjoy your wedding....don't forget your notes!!!

SS - this stage is REALLY hard. It's not long now though


----------



## Cornish

Ss :hugs: I'm feeling it too, literally feel as though my insides are going to drop out due to pressure. Have you tried all fours? It's the only way I get comfy.
Xxx


----------



## essie0828

SS, Cornish hope that your LO's give you a bit of a break. Ive had that groin pain quite a bit while working and its torture. :hugs: But sounds like some progress. 

SS :hugs: your soooo close, not long now and you get your little one as payment for the pain. 

Cornish have a great time at the wedding. Mabey dancing will coax the little booger out. :winkwink: 

Glow, LOL at the "Hayley" thing :haha: Im staying optimistic that she is just a little on the small side, and that this is just the typical american experience. Hope they are being over cautious because they want the extra cash from a surgical birth insted of there really being a problem. My insurance covers a c-section no problem so im thinking thats whats going on in the background. I read my orders for the surgery today and there was nothing in them about the IUGR. Orders read Reason for surgery, "High Risk, Hypothyroid, HX of DIU". The last one is history of death in utero because of the previous losses. Thats all he needs to justify a surgery to the insurance company. LOL im kinda grasping at straws here. Hoping its a scare tactic really. 

Went to pre register today and the hospital totally screwed that up. So gotta go back and get labs done this weekend :dohh: Hate hospitals.


----------



## essie0828

Cornish said:


> Ss :hugs: I'm feeling it too, literally feel as though my insides are going to drop out due to pressure. Have you tried all fours? It's the only way I get comfy.
> Xxx

I lay my upper body, minus the bump, on the lower part of the couch and have my knees on the floor. Lets bump "hang" just over the floor like on all fours but without me having to lift the top part :haha: But that was the only thing that helped with the groin pain. It also kinda helped my back. Fell asleep like that a few times. Cracked hubby up.


----------



## Glowstar

Essie, I think you have it spot on! from everything I see on Tv and read on here it is so common to be sectioned o
mr induced in the states. in the UK it's normal proceedure to let you try and go into labour naturally. I suppose it doesn't really matter....the main thing is the safety of you and Hayley......who you will be holding in your arms in 48hrs!!! xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie - wot a supeie that lo is coming on Monday, I'm sure they are just being over cautious and she is just fine. Ive read it loads of times, but I understand your anxiety bless u. I'll be thinking of you lovely and can't wait for an update to see this princess. Xxxx

Im also feeling the pressure so low I'm struggling to walk, I was dressing someone's wedding yesterday putting up a starlight backdrop for the head table and thought to myself I've got to stop doing weddings soon im worried it will bring early labour. Plus the bride and groom must be freaking out a heavy preg lady up a ladder, I did get strange looks lol


----------



## essie0828

Lou im excited to see her, and let you guys see her to. Cant wait to post a pic of her on here. Been workin with hubbys phone trying to learn how to upload photos from it to here so I can be ready in the hospital. :winkwink: 
Ha I bet you are making people a nervous wreck still working like that. I had sooo many people telling me that I shouldnt be working and I came to the conclusion that its just because preggos make them uncomfortable. But really dear, take care of yourself and dont push yourself too hard. I have been wondering lately if I had have taken it a little easier would Hayley have grown more. :shrug: Probably not but its in my head. 

Glow its something like 25% of women end up with a Primary C-section as they call it. (First birth ends in a section). Most of them happen after failed inductions so in a way im lucky that I dont have to go through that first. At least it wont be hours of labor on me and her and then a surgery. I plan on getting moving as soon as they will let me, I have been reading that ladies seem to recover faster if they have been moving asap after the surgery. Fine with me, cant stand to be confined to a bed. But yeah if Hayley is indeed healthy I will know for sure if its a money thing. Only thing is with them hanging the health of your child over your head a worried mom will do anything they say. And the *******s know that. As soon as he said there may be a problem I was like, Get her out NOW. Birth plans flew out the window fast.


----------



## suffolksarah

Essie, i am so excited for you, 2 days til you meet hayley!! So looking forward to the piccies!!!

Lou, GET DOWN FROM THE LADDER!!!! get someone else to do the climbing!

Thanks for the groin pain tips girls, woke up in a lot less pain today. may go for a walk later to help baby along.

I popped an EPO capsule last night, as i read rubbing the oil on the cervix is the best way, but i couldnt reach it (the cervix)? Is this normal? i could alway feel it when TTC, does this mean baby is still away off coming? Any ideas? xxx


----------



## essie0828

SS my doc checked my cervix and he couldnt reach it. Said that means I wouldnt go into labor anytime soon. :nope: He was making sure I wouldnt go into labor over the weekend. But I think that is something that changes pretty fast just before birth. Hope that it comes foreward for you so that you can at least use the EPO.


----------



## ttclou25

Sarah - I tried to find my cervix last night and it was sooooo high I cpuld barely reach it, not sure if that's good or bad or just normal tho. When I did manage to reach it, it was very soft tho:thumbup:

Is anyone else doing the perineal massage, not sure I spelt it right. Where u stretch the opening muscles, lol my midwife recommends it to prevent tearing


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks for the cervix info.
I tried the massage, but cant reach with 2 hands to pull/stretch. so gave up on that one!


----------



## Wyntir

my bump has dropped quite a bit, feels easier to breathe and not as much heartburn anymore (yay!) 

Though now it feels like I have a football between my legs. 

Off to Dublin for a night on monday to see Rammstein (super excited!)


----------



## essie0828

Wyntir said:


> my bump has dropped quite a bit, feels easier to breathe and not as much heartburn anymore (yay!)
> 
> Though now it feels like I have a football between my legs.
> 
> Off to Dublin for a night on monday to see Rammstein (super excited!)

Ahhh you lucky girl! Not about the football between your legs but getting to see Rammstein. :haha: They had a album come out over here when I was in high school and I remember listening to them when I would work out. :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

suffolksarah said:


> Thanks for the cervix info.
> I tried the massage, but cant reach with 2 hands to pull/stretch. so gave up on that one!

There is no way I could reach to do that either :haha:


----------



## Wyntir

essie0828 said:


> Wyntir said:
> 
> 
> my bump has dropped quite a bit, feels easier to breathe and not as much heartburn anymore (yay!)
> 
> Though now it feels like I have a football between my legs.
> 
> Off to Dublin for a night on monday to see Rammstein (super excited!)
> 
> Ahhh you lucky girl! Not about the football between your legs but getting to see Rammstein. :haha: They had a album come out over here when I was in high school and I remember listening to them when I would work out. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I have been waiting to see them for years, and finally they come to somewhere a bit closer to home. Should be a good gig


----------



## x-amy-x

good luck girls :) almost baby time xx


----------



## suffolksarah

I have no idea who Rammstein are? But enjoy anyhow!!!

Thanks Amy, Hope Connie is doing good after her ROP surgery, she is such a strong little girl. i always read your updates and my OH asks how Connie is doing. 

I went for a walk to the beach today to try and shift LO, had a few twinges, but think it was baby poking cervix rather than anything else! We are holding out for wednesday now, leap year!!

xx


----------



## essie0828

Oooh someone has got to have a leap baby on here. SS keep LO in there till Wed. 

Lol Wyntir, :baby: will definately be rocking out in style. Enjoy the show, post a pic or 2, never seen any of their live stuff. :thumbup:

Amy awesome news about Connie bouncing back so quick after her surgery. :cloud9: She really wants to come home I think. :winkwink:


----------



## essie0828

ttclou25 said:


> Is anyone else doing the perineal massage, not sure I spelt it right. Where u stretch the opening muscles, lol my midwife recommends it to prevent tearing

Lou was gonna have my DH do this for me if I were gonna have a vaginal birth because I am terrified of ripping down there, but looks like he got lucky :haha: I have read about it alot and its a good thing to do to prevent tears. Most birth videos that I have seen you can see the MW or doc stretching the opening pretty rough like just before the baby crowns and those gals didnt get but a graze. :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Come on babies!!! Keep walking ladies lol... :thumbup::thumbup:

Amy - Thank you - I keep an eye on your threads with connie - shes such a tough girly!!


----------



## Cornish

No baby! 
Ss- anything?!
The massage is good to prevent tearing, just stretch until it burns, then stretch a bit more!
Weekend wedding was tiring but made it, def need an early night tonight and no labour please.

Good luck for tmrw essie.xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont think i can bring myself to massage :nope: so hoping the water birth helps with tearing :shrug:

My bump still hasnt dropped and feels high.... but pressure feels lower....:shrug: so confusing!
x


----------



## suffolksarah

No baby here either!! I am so impatient to meet him/her now!! Still trying to deciede on a boys name though!

Essie, i am so excited for you, you get to meet Hayley tomorrow (i hope she looks like a Hayley!!) Hope you section is uncomplicated and your recovery is quick. Soooooo looking forward to pics!!

firstimer, I have requested a water birth too, i am not 100% sure i want one or not, but if i dont request one, i cant then change my mind. where as if i get one and dont like it there will still be a bed mats etc!! 

xx


----------



## Wyntir

Ooh good luck tomorrow Essie!

I'm hoping for a water birth too, currently the hospital i'm delivering in is building a new water suite, so fingers crossed its ready in time, otherwise they only have one pool, so it might not be available when i go into labour.


----------



## addy1

Good luck Essie! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and am so excited for you to meet your little Hayley! Wishing you a restful nights sleep and a smooth delivery! Take care of yourself, and no lifting anything heavier then your little girl!! No laundry or vacuuming for 6 weeks!!! haha: Even if you feel fine, take advantage.....you will never get this excuse again!! :laugh2:)


----------



## essie0828

7 Hrs until I get to meet my little girl :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Havent slept much tonight but managed to rest quite a bit this weekend before. I am sure that I have packed too much stuff. I had no idea what size clothes to pack for Hayley and there were sooo many cute blankies and sleepers. Ahhh!! Cute baby clothes overload. 

Sooooo excited and anxious that im running around like a mad woman. DH is too. Poor guy cant stay outta the bathroom because his tummy is upset :haha: He is gonna try to film the C-section, but im thinking he may get a little sick. Cant wait to see how he takes it. :haha:

Will be going in the hospital at 5:30 so less than 3.5 hrs till I need to get a shower and head out to do some last min shopping on the way. :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Wow Essie, how exciting!!!!!xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Essie- all the best for today, I'm so frigging excited for you!!!! I can't wait to hear all about it and see pics... 

Off to my last antenatal this morning. I want my turn..come on baby.. Stamps her foot like spoilt child lol


----------



## Neversaynever

:rofl: listen to you lot :haha: I guess I'll be the same when August comes :winkwink:

Essie...sending you lots og hugs and stuff and hoping Hayley's entrance in to the big wide world is everyting it should be :hugs:

The ball has started rolling March ladies...labour :dust: all round and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

essie - OMG soooo exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Thinking of you and Hayley essie.xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi NSN!!! nice to see you ticking along nicely with your Rainbow Baby :hugs:

Ooooohhhhh excited now for Essie and to see little Hayley :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Glow :hugs:

Loving all these exciting times for you guys but also sad for the loss of my Furry...I just have to wait a little longer to meet my rainbow :hugs:

XxX


----------



## addy1

NSN, glad to see how well you are doing. It is so hard to be excited, when it still hurts so much. As you move along in this pregnancy, you will learn to enjoy it and get excited. It took me a long time, and although the pain does not go away, it will "move over" and give the excitment some room! Happy 2nd trimester!!

Essie, hope you are doing well and recovering nicely! So jealous that you are probably holding your little girl right now!!

I had my ultrasound today! Was so nice to see the baby again.....last time was at 21 weeks! It was really hard to tell what was what, as there is not much room in there!! It actually hurt quite a bit, as I constantly have BH. The baby's head is down, and everything measured and looked great! I was measuring exactly around the 36 week mark for everything. She showed us the kidney's, bladder, heart, arms and legs. The only thing we could not see was the baby's face!! He or she was a little camera shy!! The Dr. at the last u/s checked to make sure everything was fine (no cleft lip/pallet) so I am not too concerned. Getting so excited to meet this little one!!


----------



## Cornish

Glad all went well at the scan addy.

Due date- nothing to report so far.xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Morning, thinking of you Essie can't wait for the update!!! 

Nsn - lovely to see u progressing so well hunni x

Addy - glad the scan went well I bet it was nice to see lo after such along time, not long till u see little one 

Cornish - happy due date!! Hope baby makes a appearance soon


----------



## essie0828

Hi girls. Quick update. Hayley is here and she was born weighing 7 lb 3 oz. 20.5 in long. And she is beautiful. She had a rough start and mama is super sore due to her getting stuck during the c-section. Poor little thing got bruised up on her leg and side and neck. She had turned breech and gotten tangeled and i swear doc was in my belly up to his elbows. Crazy day but Hayley is perfect and healthy. Papa and I are so proud! Will put pics up asap.


----------



## Glowstar

Happy due date Cornish!!! c'mon baby....eviction time!

Yay for a great scan Addy! I couldn't see my LO's face either at my 34 weeks scan but I've seen it before and know it's OK :winkwink:

Yay for the arrival of little Hayley :cloud9: What a good weight too....see not small at all! C-S sounds a bit traumatic but hope you are both recovering well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Essie, a huge congratulations!!! hope you both heal quickly. xx

Cornish, yah due day!!Hope baby comes soon xx

Addy congratulations on a perfect scan. xx

NSN, big hugs, it must be hard reading our updates, August will be here before you know it and you will be holding your lil rainbow in your arms xx

lou, glowie, firstimer, wyntir hope your all well? and anyone else i have missed!!!

still no baby here, want it all to start later today, so i can have my leapling tomorrow! baby is definitly poking cervix more these last couple of days. 40 week mw appointment tomorrow, will see what she suggusts about sweeps, inductions etc. not that i really want to go down that route but getting impatiant, I WANT TO MEET MY BABY!!!!!

xx


----------



## Cornish

Essie thanks for update, glad you are both doing well and hope you heal quickly.
I wonder if we will get any leaplings?!?xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Essie - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :kiss: 

xxx


----------



## ttclou25

:yipee::yipee: YIPPI SHES HERE!! 

Glad your all safe and happy - looking forward to pics lata. Im getting extra impatient now as im last in line to pop!!

Hope we get some leap day babies 2moz xxxxx


----------



## Cornish

Just had what I can only think to be my bloody show!


----------



## firsttimer1

cornish - :happydance: OMG im soooo excited (and jealous) hahaha


----------



## ttclou25

yay cornish!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## addy1

:happydance: Congrats Essie! Thanks for the update!! So happy that Hayley is here safe and sound. Sorry that delivery was not as smooth as it could have been, but now knowing that she was breech, you definately made the right decision!! Good for you! No regrets now!

Cornish!! Glad things are progressing!! Wishing you a speedy and safe delievery!! :hugs:

Lou, I'll be right there with you!! LOL....we will hang on to the end together!!:wacko: 

Wishing you all a restful and enjoyable week!! Sara, GS, FT, Wyntir, NSN :hugs:

I am still on :cloud9: from seeing LO yesterday! Hoping I can hang onto that feeling as I lay here so uncomfortable!! SLeeping is no longer my friend!! LOL. :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo Cornish - seen as you posted that nearly 24 hours ago I am thinking you might have had your LO by now :happydance:

Lou - you're not the last one...I am :brat:


----------



## Cornish

No such luck gs! Have had more bloody mucous but contractions are just not painful enough. Went for a two hr walk yesterday and came home with nothing but a stitch! Another toilet episode last night so I'm officially cleared out and ready but nothing is happening. 
On the up side I have a sweep booked tmrw so at least midwife will check me and give me some info!
Hope you are all well ladies. Any news on tims, she was a day before me? Happy due date ss.xxx


----------



## Wyntir

Yay Hayley arrived, looking forward to photos! Look after yourself :hugs:

Cornish hopefully your little one makes his/her appearance soon!

Rammstein gig was bloody amazing! (pardon the language) definately the best gig I have ever been too. Deathstars was the support band, they played about 40 mins, Rammstein was on for 2 solid hours and 2 encores!

This is my last day at work, I'm actually so ready to be finished now. Currently waiting in today for two deliveries, one being our pram!


----------



## firsttimer1

cornish - :hugs: will u let us know how the sweep goes tomorrow? and be honest about how it feels too..... im intrigued!!! :hugs:

Hope :baby: shows soon :dance:


----------



## suffolksarah

Morning all.
Just had mw. she said i looked puffy and ready (glad she thinks its water and not fat!!), and offered me a sweep there and then, so i agreed!! 
she was at my house so felt a little odd and She had a trainee nurse with her aswell so they both had a good look!!:dohh:

It was really easy, pain free, just felt like she was having a poke around, no pain at all, she felt babies head and said there wasnt a lot of water round the head/cervix so expect a small trickle not a gush when waters go!
She said cervix has totally thined out and she could stretch it to 3cm and i was having a small contraction, which i couldnt feel. she said alls good, baby should be here in 48 hours!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

although getting a little nervous now!! She said contration was pushing babies head down strongly, so RLT is doing its trick!! 

Cornish hope your sweep goes as easily as mine, honestly nothing to worry about at all!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for update sarah..... so exciting!!! :dance:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay Cornish and SS!! have a feeling we might have some more babies here in the next 48 hours!! :happydance::happydance:

Wyntir - glad you enjoyed your gig...even though I have no idea who they are :haha:


----------



## Cornish

So good to read SS as having a sweep in half an hour! Will let you know how it goes.
Come on babies!xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hope yours goes well too cornish. I am bleeding a bit now, but nothing major. I have a bit of back ache and more bh/contractions. but apparently thats common. hopefully the start of something!!

keep us posted!!

Wynter, yeh for mat leasve tomorrow!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Cornish

It went fine, uncomfy but not painful. I'm fully effaced and 3cm dilated. Said she could have broken waters if she wanted to! He is very low so I'm off for a walk. Her prediction is tonight!xx


----------



## addy1

Wow! Good luck ladies!! Hopefully we will have two more babies in the next couple days!!


----------



## firsttimer1

the new title totally confused me then! LOL 

yay for more babies on their way!!! :dance:


----------



## suffolksarah

firsttimer1 said:


> the new title totally confused me then! LOL
> 
> yay for more babies on their way!!! :dance:

Yep me too!

Yeah cornish,sending labour :dust:!!

Totally off topic, 3 peacocks just walked across my garden??? Really confused as to why and who they belong too? sure the MW didnt drug me this morning!!! 

xx


----------



## addy1

Ha ha, sorry!! Thought it was time for a change!!


----------



## Cornish

Confused me here too! Peacocks-beautiful!
Contractions are getting stronger! Ouch!

How you doing SS??xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: all good news...Cornish and SS...race is on :rofl: although Cornish will most liekly be first as this is her second delivery

GS and ttclou...I think you will both find that I am the last one :winkwink:

Lot's of lovely times :happydance:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

whoooo hoooo :happydance::happydance:

I fully expect hourly updates now :winkwink: from both of you :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Last post on Cornish's journal was an hour ago and she was having contractions every 7 mins and had soaked through 2 pads from the show...she's offline now :happydance:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

woo hoo, go cornish!!!

I am having bhs (i think) every now and again (about 30 min apart) but they dont hurt so dont think they are real ones!.


----------



## addy1

Thanks for the update NSN!! Hope she is doing ok!! So anxious to hear about all these new babies!


----------



## Wyntir

Thanks for the update, looking forward to next one


----------



## Cornish

I had a leapling! Story in my journal.xx


----------



## ttclou25

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: yay so exciting I'm off to read the story xxxx


----------



## suffolksarah

A HUGE congratulations Cornish!! A leapling!!!
:wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance::wohoo:

So so happy for you, i read your journal at 3am-ish last night as i couldnt sleep!

Does he have a name yet? Cant wait for pictures! 

AFM- no baby yet, cramps have stopped :wacko: but the mw dislodged my plug yesterday, and had a bit of red gunk when she removed her hand (sorry if TMI!!!) and she said that was the plug, But got up this am and lost the rest. OMG its really grim and massive, girls you will not miss this, last week i thought the cream/green snot stuff was my plug gone, but this is quite gross!!!

xx


----------



## suffolksarah

oh and DUE DATE TODAY, hurry up baby!!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Congratulations cornish!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo huge congrats Cornish - posted on your journal!! :hugs::hugs:

SS - you are NEXT!!! :happydance: and yes the plug is gross and much bigger than you think :winkwink:


----------



## suffolksarah

Woooo hooo, got my maternity photos back (its taken ages) so i thought i would share a few, just need to find some nice frames!

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/img012.jpg

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/img008.jpg

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/img005.jpg

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/img010.jpg

These were taken at 32 weeks, i am considerably bigger now!!!

Sorry about the size, dont know how to make them smaller!!


----------



## Cornish

Pics are gorgeous!
I thought I lost my plug ages ago too and it didn't come out till after sweep-like you said, couldn't miss it!


----------



## firsttimer1

GORGEOUS photos xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Lovely photos SS :kiss:


----------



## firsttimer1

i just started maternity leave!!!! :dance:

really hope Digs decides to come tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

You better hurry and get that bush trimmed then FT :rofl:


----------



## addy1

Congrats Cornish!! So happy that you had a great delivery and that baby boy is happy and healthy! Very cool he is a leapling!!


----------



## addy1

Great pictures SS!! Glad you finally got them!

Happy mat. leave FT!!

Had my 37 week appointment. Everything is great, doctor thinks baby could come at any time. I know they always say that, but at my ultrasound the placenta showed to be more mature than what it should be for 36 weeks. I always thought my dates were right, but my early u/s put me back almost 2 weeks. Hoping this means baby will come before 40 weeks!! Maybe wishful thinking!! LOL. :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is feeling good and getting some sleep!!


----------



## Wyntir

Beautiful pictures SS!

Yay for maternity leave starting FT :)

Yesterday was my first day of maternity leave, I got bored by late afternoon and started cleaning skirting boards and crawling around the kitchen floor washing it with a cloth lol. 

Got midwife appointment today, maybe she'll be able to tell if baby is engaged or not, definately feels lower.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhh my stupid pelvis pain is back so now i REALLLLYYYYY hope digs comes soon :( 

Im out for a curry tonight so may order an extra hot one with lots of pineapple. Two total myths but at this point - who cares!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ttclou25

Beautiful pics!!! :flower:


Im a bit scared of seeing Mucus plug now lol - i freaked both dh and myself out last night when i sqeezed my nipple and a creamy tiny bit squished out - we both squeeked with freakiness it was funny. 

Hope midwife appointment goes well today and baby is engaged Wyn. Come on time speed up im dying for my go :wacko:


----------



## suffolksarah

Aaaaghhh water have broke!!!!!

Went round a friends half hour away, got there and felt a trickle, thought maybe waters, maybe wee, so she gave me a towel and i sat having tea and cake for two hours, got up to leave, when bending to put shoes on felt another trickle, got in car, then had a small gush! drove home, got in sat on loo and another gush, no contractions to speak of, just usual tightenings??? 
hospital said give it a couple of hours then ring again, as they want me in. 
currently sitting on a towel, watching tv, wearing tenor ladies!!!
Wish me luck girls xxxx


----------



## Wyntir

Ooh sounds promosing SS!


----------



## ttclou25

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: how exciting - hope contractions start and labour is nice and easy :thumbup:

Keep us updated :flower:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay SS :happydance: maybe have baby by tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Huuummmph!

Back from hospital, was definitaly waters, but no contractions. The mw gave me another sweep and said she coulds feel babies hair!!!

I am booked in for an induction sunday morning at 8.30am if nothing happens before then, fingers crossed it will as i dont really want to be on a drip, and i wont get my water birth! Will also have to be consultant led rather than MW. 

Hopefully something will happen tonight, have a bit of backache now, but did after sweep on wednesday.

Will keep you all posted!!! xx


----------



## addy1

Thanks for the update SS!! I'm sure you will be holding that baby in the next 24 hours!! Good luck to you and wishing you a speedy and painfree winkwink:) delivery!!


----------



## suffolksarah

Well contractions started at 12.30 and hit straight away every 3 to 7 mins, boy do they hurt. have to wait until every 4 min until i go in. 

tens machine is on!!! no sleep for me tonight!


----------



## Cornish

Hopefully you're in that pool by now SS, looking forward to reading your birthing story. Take care!!!xxx


----------



## addy1

Looking forward to an update SS!! Good luck to you:)


----------



## hellybean

Congratulations cornish and all the best to SS, hope you are all well, i dont get on here very often , been a busy bee lately!


cant wait to hear all the good news stories from you all, i have another 16 days until EDD


xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope you're cuddling your baby SS :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## suffolksarah

Quick update, yesterday at 5.42pm i gave birth to our beautiful baby daughter names Verity joy, weighing 8lb9oz. Will update with birth story when I get home! So in love! Xx


----------



## ttclou25

Sarah - Congratulations on your baby girl - what a beautiful name,cant wait to hear about birth story and see some pics!! xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats SS! gorgeous name :kiss: :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Wooo hooooooo MASSIVE congrats SS :hugs::cloud9: look forward to seeing some pics and hearing how everything went :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats SS :cloud9: love the name and looking forward to the update :hugs:

XxX


----------



## addy1

Congratulations SS!! Beautiful name, and can't wait to hear details! Hope mommy and baby are feeling well!

:flower:


----------



## x-amy-x

<3 sending my love to all you lovely ladies and babies xx


----------



## Glowstar

Thank you Amy :hugs: hope you are doing well? and so is little Connie and big sister Caitlyn :hugs:


----------



## Wyntir

Congratulations! Love the name, so pretty.


----------



## essie0828

OMG ladies. Im out for a week and check out whats happened. Congrats Cornish and Sarah :happydance::happydance:

Hope these photos work. And sorry its taken so long, been all wraped up in Hayley :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







176.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









178.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5









169.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Glowstar

OMG!!!! how cute is she :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Neversaynever

How beautiful :cry:

I want one :haha:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Beautiful pics Essie. Congrats SS.
All going well with me.
Who's next?!?xxx


----------



## Wyntir

Essie she is adorable! such a cutie.

Who is next?


----------



## essie0828

Awww thanks ladies :hugs: She has stolen quite a few hearts on the home front already.:cloud9: She is doing so well to have had a bit of a rough start. She lost down to 6lb 6oz before leaving the hospital and just now we have got her back up to 6lb 11 oz. Im having to pump breastmilk because she dosent have a good enuf latch and giving formula on the side. But as you can see she is a happy baby. Smiles a lot. :haha:

NSN not too long now hun. Your rainbow will be here soon. Your doing soo well, try to relax and enjoy. But I agree, it sucks that you have to wait. Will be stalking you to see your lil :baby: :winkwink: 

Loving being a mom ladies. Cant believe I waited till I was 30 to do this. Seems like she has been apart of our family forever.


----------



## essie0828

Cornish your little guy has more hair than my hubby :haha: I have never seen that much hair on a baby. And black as coal. :cloud9:


----------



## ttclou25

beautiful beautiful pictures!! :happydance: I bet your on cloud 9 quite literally!! Feels so strange one minute there in the tummy and the next they are real and part of the family.

im not sure whos next - isnt there a big gap now to the end of March for most of us :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: 

Saw midwife today baby is still 2/5ths engaged - i did a a self examination and i think im about 1cm dilated but have been for the last week. Birth pool arrived today :happydance: it stays warm for 5 weeks and has a jacuzzi pump :thumbup:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, I would like to officially introduce you all to our little Verity.

https://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc399/sarahosborn/SAM_0778.jpg

well labour wasn't to bad, As i said i started contracting here, Tens machine wasnt alot of good. we got to the hospital abou 3am i think and i was 4cm, the midwife didnt actually believe i was in labour as i was calm. 

I got my birthing pool, wwhich was great, and had gas and air, i was coping okay. i had really strong urges to push, where my whole tummy would do massive movements. then had some weaker ones. but they were coming good and fast.

the mw made me get out of the pool about midday, got examined and was 10cm so was told i could push, after about 2 hours, contractions were still good but only 1 in 5ish was making me want to push, i was still quite relaxed by then, but baby had turned back to back and my back was killing. if it had of just been the contractions i could have easily coped. but the back pain was constant. 

So after 4 hours of pushing and not really getting very far, they wanted to prep me for forcepts, spinal and possible section, but due to an emergancy i had to wait neally another hour of back ache and pushing. eventually i had a spinal block, which was heaven!!!, baby came out via forcepts after 4 short pushes. Love her so much!!!

we got back to ward, and had 2 hourly checks for 24 hours. verity then developed Jaundice, so wasnt feeding very well as she was so sleepy, so am currently also brest and express feeding, but she has really turned a corner today and is much more alert, so we were allowed to go home this arvo!

My episiotamy stitches hurt like hell now (cant sit/stand/ walk), i would have to say that is the worst bit.

looking forward to everyone else popping!!! xxx


----------



## addy1

Cornish, your little man's hair is absolutely adorable!! My dd had a lot of hair too!! Such a cutie!! Glad all is going well!

SS, Verity is so precious! I don't think she could be any cuter if she tried!! Thanks for writing your birth story and sorry the last part did not go as planned....but I guess it never does!! 

Essie, Glad all is well with you and Hayley! She is so adorable, and I can't imagine how many people she already has wrapped around her little finger!!

So excited for you three!!

Amy, so good to hear from you! Glad Connie is still doing well and recovered so nicely from her eye surgery. Your girls are both so sweet, great pictures of your family!

I am still hanging in there!! Sleep is such a task now, I am up almost every hour. My BH are starting to get a bit painful....maybe that is a sign!! :haha:LOL. (Wishful thinking!!) 

Hope everyone else is doing well and also "hanging in there!"


----------



## Cornish

SS thanks for sharing story. Verity is beautiful. Have you tried a few drops of lavender oil and milk in your bath, it's really helped me and my stitches. Oh and regular arnica to help the bruising.

Addy, you must be next? Keep an eye on those bh as it could be any day!!xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Verity is beautiful - what gorgeous babies!!! Sorry to here the end didn't go as you wanted but at least she arrived safely, hope the forceps didn't bruise her too much! It's also great to hear u were managing well with the pool and gas and air!! 

Come on babies wanna see more pics xx


----------



## Wyntir

How gorgeous is Verity! 

I've been having cramping since the weekend, mostly when i'm lying in bed


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG these babies are just adorable :cloud9:

want mine...NOW!!!!!

hope everyone is ok? no news at all here :( getting very impatient and still a week off my due date :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

SS - she's beautiful :cloud9:

I had forceps with my first and an episiotomy - they didn't give you spinals back then (16 years ago):shock: It is uncomfortable after so make sure you don't over do things, easier said than done! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Firstimer - you must be next :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## firsttimer1

HA i dont feel it!!! ive got ZILCH signs of ANYTHING lol :haha:

i forsee me going very overdue indeed :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

You can't say that FT!!! I had no advance warning with either of mine :winkwink: It just happened....either plug went or waters broke....so it could happen at any time. I do hope none of us go seriously overdue though :wacko:


----------



## addy1

FT, when I had my daughter, I had no warning. In fact, I had my 38 week check up that morning and was scheduled for my c-section the following week. That night I started with back pain, and a few hours later I was in surgery! I had no symptoms, plug loss or water break. :wacko: 

I will be 38 weeks on Friday, so baby can come anytime after that!! :haha:
Had my prenatal class last night. Was very informative. I didn't really pay attention last time as I was having a c-section. Looking forward to next class tomorrow.....I guess better late then never!! 

I am still in awe of all the beautiful babies!! Can't wait for mine!!


----------



## firsttimer1

glow and addy - i hope your right :hugs: i dont know why though, i just have this gut feeling i will defo be overdue... very!!! LOL x


----------



## Glowstar

To be fair FT it's probably the best outlook to have then IF you do go overdue you won't be to disappointed and if you go earlier than expected it's a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## essie0828

SS, Verity is beautiful. Love her chubby cheeks:cloud9:

Lou that birthing pool sounds awesome. I could go for a soak in that now:haha:

Girls hang in there, them babies are a comming soon. Cant wait to see all the little guys and gals :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

where does everyone go once they have had their bumps?? Im going to need lots of advice when this man arrives :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

*glow* - thats true!!!! 

*Lou *- i think the starter of this thread can ask BnB to transfer it to 'baby club' so we can all continue chatting on here?

thats what we are doing with our 'March Mamas 2012' thread :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG im 98% :happydance:


----------



## ttclou25

firsttimer1 said:


> *glow* - thats true!!!!
> 
> *Lou *- i think the starter of this thread can ask BnB to transfer it to 'baby club' so we can all continue chatting on here?
> 
> thats what we are doing with our 'March Mamas 2012' thread :happydance:

Thats a good idea - i should have joined due march ages ago as im so worried about being a first time mum and learning all these new skills, going to need the help of others :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

well you can join anytime hunni :hugs:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...3-pink-24-blue-16-yellow-bumps-15-babies.html

its a fast moving thread but the ladies there (glowstar included) are smashing and great for advice :) so maybe once LO is here you can ask Q's etc there :hugs:

right im off for a bath in hope it relaxxes my muscles... i defo must have slept in a funny position :shrug:


----------



## essie0828

Oooh I agree with Lou. Im pretty much blundering my way through these first weeks with Hayley. So far I have been lucky with her though, if shes fed, and her butt is dry she is asleep and smiling. I swear I would love to know what she dreams about, that baby smiles all the time in her sleep. :haha:

Other than that, me and papa are winging it. First bath was an adventure. The poor thing pooed and pooed just as we sat her in the bath. It was like a nasty baby soup. :haha: So ended up bathing her like 3 times because she kept pooping in the tub. 

And now Im wondering about loose stools, GS and you girls with kiddies already. When is loose stools considered diarrhea? Hayley is combo feeding expressed breastmilk and formula. I have been eating more veggies lately trying to up my iron because I was really anemic after the C-section and just today she had the "squirts" literally. It was comming out with force and gas behind it and was the consistancy of mustard that you squirt outta the plastic jars. And a pale yellow, brown color. Is that normal? I know every baby is different but what warning sign do I look for that she may be in trouble with diarrhea?


----------



## Glowstar

It could be a combination of what you are eating. Remember everything you eat/drink is passed from baby to you via BF. Try to avoid to much fruit or fruit juice as that runs right through them and will give them a sore bottom in no time but also do keep up your fluid intake, that's really important.
BF poo is quite mustard like and runny. I always remember my girls kind of looked like Mustard and almost like it had little seeds in it and it smells quite sweet...so I consider that to be normal. 
Babies that are exclusively FF will have much harder poos. As long as you are somewhere in between and she is feeding OK and gaining weight I wouldn;t worry too much. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## essie0828

That makes sense GS. Her poo just got a little runnier as I upped her intake of breastmilk. I think that its broccoli and greens making her gassy. Me and papa are farting to, lol tmi. I dont do much fruit juice because im trying to loose some of this baby weight. Mostly milk and water. I have been pumping like mad trying to get a good supply going and have almost doubled her intake of breastmilk. She is doing about 60% formula and 40% breastmilk now. I have lost the window of trying to get her to do a good latch on as she is totally spoiled to a bottle so have to rely on the pump which im sure isnt as good. But I will give her as much as I can make and top her off with the formula. Btw she had gained 6oz in 3 days at her last weigh in. Made mama so happy that she accidently bumped her head on the scale while thanking the doctor :blush: I just looked at the doctor mortified and didnt move, she was sooo sweet tho. She told me it was ok, and that little bumps will happen. Whew. Im still soo nervous with her, I feel like im gonna break her.


----------



## essie0828

Oh and the smell of her poo reminds me of peanut butter :haha: Kinda sweet but funky all at the same time. :shrug: Ahh sorry for hijacking the thread for baby advice, but really glad to have other experienced mums in here to talk to. Thanks everybody :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

That's a great weight gain Essie!! so I don't think you have anything to worry about at all! and yes upping the breast milk she gets will make her poo's appear slightly runnier :winkwink: and good description about Peanut Butter :haha:
I think I scratched one of mine with my nail by accident and making them cry and I felt totally awful. These things happen though but it all does get easier. Some days you feel like you've gone backwards a step and then others you feel like you've taken giant leaps forward. 
You sound like you are doing an AMAZING job :hugs::hugs:


----------



## addy1

Essie, her poop sounds totally normal. If it was only breast milk, her poops would be yellow, runny and seedy with little to no odor. Because you are supplementing, it will start to turn more brown and smell a bit. Like you said, she is very content when fed with a dry diaper, so sounds like you are doing everything right!!

The best way to learn to care for a newborn, is to just do it! You are a fantastic mom already, and it is only going to get better!! 

We have our second prenatal class tonight......coping with labour!! :haha:
Hopefully I learn a few things!! 

I had such bad back pain last night around 2am. Last about 4 hours and was coming and going like contractions.....I started to think it was actually going to happen, as that is how it started with my dd! No such luck! Hopefully it means labour will start soon though. 38 weeks tomorrow, so this little one can come at any time now!!


----------



## essie0828

Thanks for the encouraging words girls. Makes me think that I can do this ;) 

Addy not long now, your back pain sounds promising. Congrats on 38 weeks.

Ok so somebody have a baby already, lol. Cant wait to see all the little ones.


----------



## Cornish

Ft-how are you? 99%!!!
Essie, those stools sound normal. My lo nappy is more of a yellow splatter mess than a stool!
He has been discharged from midwife now after a great weight gain, he is up to 8lb11 now. The constant feeding is obv doing something right. As for me I'm still in a bit of pain but midwife thinks I have a uti so off to dr on mon. Still bleeding quite a bit but boobs seem to be settling into their new milk parlour size! 

Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

still here feeling uncomfy but NO signs of anything happening at all TBH!!!!!!! BOO! :) 

Hope your all ok? xxx


----------



## addy1

Cornish, glad your little man is doing so well and gaining weight so nicely. Sounds like BF'ing is going very well for you! Sorry that you are in so much pain, hopefully the doctor can get things straightened out for you. :flower:

FT, I'm feeling nothing as well.......am wishing for signs everyday, but nothing happens!! LOL. I am so anxious to meet this little one!!

How is everyone else doing?? Pretty quiet on here!


----------



## Wyntir

I was having cramps last week, but since friday they seem to have stopped. I imagine its baby moving down more and things stretching.

Apart from those, & tiredness, I'm feeling great. Hows everyone else?


----------



## ttclou25

i had some painful twinges in my cervix (feels like a needle poking through) yesterday and a bit of an upsetish feeling this morning - but nothing now, im getting to wrapped up on him coming ive been such a moody bitch all day, now i know labour can start now i cant wait another 2 weeks!!! :wacko::wacko:

Hows these beasutiful babies doing!! Could do with some more piccys :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

I'm Pi$$ed off :haha: heartburn keeping me awake all night :cry:

I was at MW on Friday and she 'thinks' baby might be breech so off for my 8th scan on Thursday!!! If he is it will be a planned c-section. Will just have to wait and see what Thursday brings :winkwink:


----------



## suffolksarah

Cornish said:


> Ft-how are you? 99%!!!
> Essie, those stools sound normal. My lo nappy is more of a yellow splatter mess than a stool!
> He has been discharged from midwife now after a great weight gain, he is up to 8lb11 now. The constant feeding is obv doing something right. As for me I'm still in a bit of pain but midwife thinks I have a uti so off to dr on mon. Still bleeding quite a bit but boobs seem to be settling into their new milk parlour size!
> 
> Xxx

Yep veritys are thye same, amd she always( and i mean always!!) poos when we take her nappy off, or in a brand new clean one. My parenets came round the other day and she managed to projectile poop over a meter away and hit my mum right on her lap! I couldnt stop laughing!!!

I find all i do is worry, is she sleeping /feeding enough/to much? whats this little spot/lump/pimple? has her belly button healed right? is she still breathing-prod-Worry worry worry!!!

Veritys doing really well, she only lost 30g, (which is good as she hardly ate for 2 days when jaundice) and mw and hv coming today so we will see if shes put on.

Loving being a mum, its the best thing ever, cant stop watching her!!

Hope some more of these babies come soon, i bet your all getting fed up now!!

xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Glowstar said:


> I'm Pi$$ed off :haha: heartburn keeping me awake all night :cry:
> 
> I was at MW on Friday and she 'thinks' baby might be breech so off for my 8th scan on Thursday!!! If he is it will be a planned c-section. Will just have to wait and see what Thursday brings :winkwink:

Oh no glowie, hope baby isnt breech!! xx


----------



## ttclou25

come on we need more babies! :happydance::happydance:

Had midwife appointment today baby is all head down still but really squashed up - had my first set of braxton hicks last night and for the past 3 nights ive had some weird feelings in tummy - im really hoping labour is just around the corner. Things seem to happen more in the evening so guessing this is probably when ill go into labour.

I really want baby on 18th March for Mother day :flower::flower:

Sarah - Glad to hear verity is doing well - i can imagine ill be a big worrier when ethan is here. 

Hope all babies, bumps and mums are doign well x


----------



## addy1

Welcome to the world of parenthood SS! The worry never stops!! You will find yourself worrying about things that haven't even happened.....all the "what if's" will drive you crazy!!:wacko: Glad Verity is doing well, and good luck with your hv today! I'm sure she is putting on weight just fine!!

Sorry that baby may be breech GS! You will have to keep us updated after your scan. My sister's baby turned the right way at 39 weeks, so it can happen!!

Hope you are all feeling well, and if not, hope labour starts soon! I've felt nothing and think I'll be waiting for a while yet!!


----------



## Glowstar

Hey everyone! glad all the new Mummies are doing well and babies are all happy :hugs:

FT must be up next......???


----------



## firsttimer1

i SHOULD be but i have zilch going on..... i would not bet on me if money was involved :haha: 

Offf out for an indian tonight but ive ordered a mild one... total opposite to what everyone else does i know. But i dont believe in the spicy food thing as i always eat REALLY hot food (infact on sunday i ate a load of chillis) so if it were true, digs would be here. And quite frankly, if i DOOOOO go into labour tomo on my due date (slim chance) i can think of NOTHING worse than having a hot curry in me!!!! :rofl: :sick:


----------



## ttclou25

firsttimer1 said:


> i SHOULD be but i have zilch going on..... i would not bet on me if money was involved :haha:
> 
> Offf out for an indian tonight but ive ordered a mild one... total opposite to what everyone else does i know. But i dont believe in the spicy food thing as i always eat REALLY hot food (infact on sunday i ate a load of chillis) so if it were true, digs would be here. And quite frankly, if i DOOOOO go into labour tomo on my due date (slim chance) i can think of NOTHING worse than having a hot curry in me!!!! :rofl: :sick:

Calm before the storm lol 

Enjoy your meal out xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

unfortunately, i think its just the calm before the calm!!! My night out was good though :)


----------



## ttclou25

Happy due date Hun! Hope baby makes an appearance shortly x


----------



## firsttimer1

gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i was up in the night (dont hate me, but ive not suffered from any broken sleep this pregnancy... im VERY lucky i know) due to tummy pains and feeling :sick: I literally had my head over loo at one point. so i thought MAYBE something was happening. 

Of course, it didnt.

Felt ''peaky'' all day yesterday though and again this morning.

But really think this baby has NO intention of budging LOL :dohh:


----------



## suffolksarah

Well spoke too soon, verity has but on 5oz more than her birth weight. so that was good.

But she has developed a pea size lump on her jaw, and a fleshy lump on the back of her head. so we got sent up to hospital. were there 3 to 9 pm. loads of waiting and saw 5 different doctors. They didnt seam too worried and said that it was probally delayed from forcepts, but going to have a scan on it to check, they said she looks healthy though, and as long as sleeping feeding pooing okay, they arnt to concerned.

Last night we had a rough night though, i got 2 hours sleep!! she didnt get much more, she seamed hungry, but has such a temper and only wanted to doze in my arms. so worried that maybe she was poorly, now she has been sound for 3 hours and i am now worried that she is sleeping too much!! this is ridicolous!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

sarah - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hope that baby shows up soon firstimer, exciting that you are getting signs!. When do they offer you a sweep? x


----------



## firsttimer1

i have nooooo idea. I see my MW this friday at 40+2 and then again the friday after at 41+2 ..... so im guessing at 41+2 :shrug:

Im hoping i dont go tooooo far over due to my pelvis problems :nope:

keep us updated on Veritys scan hunni :hugs:


----------



## addy1

SS, sorry about Verity's concerns. Keep us updated on the scans. I'm sure everything will be fine as the doctor's do not seem concerned. As for the no sleep, just remember everything else can wait! When she sleeps, even if you can't, lay down and read or relax. Take care of yourself too:) :hugs:

FT, isn't feeling sick a symptom before labour starts?? Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! Happy due date!!

I went in to the hospital yesterday for a non-stress test as baby has been very inactive the last couple days. I just have not felt a lot of movement and baby was unresponsive when I poked my belly. I was monitored for over 30 minutes and the heartbeat was perfectly fine. Baby seemed to "wake" up a bit last night, so I was pretty relieved. I am supposed to count the kicks everytime I eat now. I just want the baby out so I can stop worrying!! (Although I will gain a whole new set of worries!!) :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Sarah - Hope verity settles well for you tonight to catch up on sleep - you can never win if they sleep too much youll worry if they dont sleep you worry - i guess its the same as when they dont move in pg'cy you worry and if they move too much you worry. Its all worry worry now :wacko: Hope her lump goes down.

Addy - Glad baby is doing ok - sounds like a quiet growing day maybe. Im feeling less now and only on certain sides - poor things are so quished now i agree i just want them all here safe now.

Firstimer - have you thought of accpuncture its supposed to have a good rate at starting labour - i have mine booked for my due date and the next day to make sure i dont go over. But ive had accupuncture every few weeks throught the whole of this pg'cy, but hopefully baby will make an appearance tonight!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

addy - i hate our babys ''quiet days'' .. they are so worrying, dont they KNOW that??? lol xxx glad u and LO are ok :hugs: xxx

sarah - im faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar too lazy to go to -let alone book- for accupuncture :haha:

so its DTD for the next three nights for me heehee :blush:


----------



## addy1

I know!! It took over 10 minutes for baby to move yesterday. It really scared me. Normally if it was just a few hours of quiet, or even a day I woundn't have worried so much. Baby was quiet for almost 3 days. Hardly moving and taking way too long to respond back to me. Even when I would drink juice and lay down, he/she would barely give a nudge. Just happy baby is moving normally now! Such a relief. I don't need the worry.

Have my 39 week appointment tomorrow.....hoping this baby decides to come sooner rather then later!


----------



## Cornish

Sorry I've been so crap ladies, I've been reading and not replying as phone screen is tiny and likes to eat my responses! I also forget who wrote what!
Hope all of you soon to deliver do so sooner rather than later! I'm sure the last few weeks are a warped te zone! It's made up in first few weeks, can't believe it was 2 weeks ago that I had not long arrived home with lo, crazy!

Hoping breech baby isn't breech, great for a sneeky peek at baby!
SS, hoping that Verity is well :hugs:

I'm doing ok, got a bit of a uti so on antibiotics and lo is suffering the full force of my fore milk so am trying feeding on one side for a few hrs rather than swapping each feed. Hopefully it'll help as he gets so gassy from trying to drink quickly! Oh is bk to work tmrw and stupidly I've planned to meet a friend rather than lie in bed while eldest is at school-won't be doing that on fri!

Come on babies, wiggle on out for mummies!xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

addy - let us know how your appt went / goes today :hugs:

cornish - :hi: :hugs:

no news here.... tummy aches and low cramps but nothing exciting. DTD last night and will do again tonight and tomo in hope of a saturday baby...... !!! :winkwink:


----------



## suffolksarah

come on babies xxxx

cornish, glad Jago is doing well, Verity is being a superstar with her feeding although i find in the afternoon she is so sleepy, so have to force feed her.but she is wide awake for night feeds, need to switch this round somehow!!

We have veritys scan at 2.15 this arvo, getting nervous, but trying to keep positive as she seems to be fine in herself, but praying its just from forcepts and nothing serious!

Will let you know how we get on. xx


----------



## Cornish

Thinking of you SS. Jago is also the wrong way round with his day and night, today he has taken good feeds and slept beautifully between. Last night he fed then wanted to chat-from 3-5! I kept the lights low and hope he swaps round soon.

FT, hope baby makes an appearance for you real soon, nice weekend baby for mothers day would be fab!xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies!!!

Cornish and SS - glad all going well with babies and BF working well for both of you. SS good luck with Verity's scan today, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Addy - glad baby is behaving again now!

Well baby isn't breech! head down and ready to go so just playing the waiting game now :sleep::coffee:


----------



## firsttimer1

*Update from todays MW appt (copy of my post in march mamas)  :*

Right im back!

Digs is 2/5 engaged and due to pelvis she offered to do a s+s before i had to ask (yippeee)... unfortunately my cervix is closed BUT its verrryyyy soft (would that be EPO? who knows)

anyway so it looks like digs isnt preparing to enter the world for a while yet. She said doggy style sex, lots of it. 

she guessed digs will be nearly 9lb LOL... she said this seems to be the norm nowadays tho for overdue babies... we'll see. Im not opposed to having up to a 10lber simply for the weight loss 

Fetal HB was 145. 

im seeing her again on friday and she said she will offer me another s+s if i want one.... but she will also book me in then for an induction within the next 4 days.... so if digs doesnt come naturally i will be induced by 27th xxx

Interestingly she did say if i reallllyyyy wanted that she could arrange an early induction because of my pelvis, but as baby is OK and i want to avoid induction if poss - i said no.

Seen as i said no..... im now going to relax about it all.... digs will come.... eventually


----------



## addy1

FT, glad you are making some progress!! It is also nice to have a plan, instead of just waiting!! Seems to make it easier! 

GS, good to hear that baby is no longer breech! :happydance:

SS, how did the scan go? Thinking of you and little Verity!:hugs:

Cornish, glad things are going so well with your little man! Hope he gets his days and nights straight!! Although I can't help but be jealous of your middle of the night chat sessions with your newborn! (I am so anxious to hold mine!!)

I had my 39 week appointment yesterday....no news to report. BP and HB are fine, and everything is still checking out great. She didn't check me or offer a sweep. Just not something they do here. I did however book a c-section for next Friday. My plan all along was to try a v-bac but I am not comfortable going overdue. So one way or another, I'll have a baby by Friday!! Hoping I go into labour this next week, but it is nice knowing the end is in sight!! She booked it for my due date, so at the latest I should be a mommy of two by the 23rd!:flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

addy - you will prob be next then!! :dance: xxx


----------



## ttclou25

this next week or two is exciting - come on babies out you pop!!! 

I have wanted for a baby for 5 long years - but im starting to get fed up with being pg :blush:, im so tired and fat and fed up with 'is baby here yet' comments :wacko::wacko::wacko: 

We planted some dafs in nov and DH always said when they bloom baby will come - every day I go outside all excited to see if the flowers are out and nothing!! :dohh:


----------



## Cornish

GS, great news that baby isn't breech.x
FT, glad cervix is preparing nicely for you. Epo would def have helped. Lots of walking should get lo to drop down but may not until labour kicks off. Not long now! I was told lo would be on the bigger side and he was a lovely 8lb4!

Addy, ooo baby by fri! All so exciting. 

Lou, it won't be long but completely understand the time warp you're in! That was my most hated q-have you popped yet? Really!!

Block feeding seems to be helping with my massive fore milk supply, I'm just squeezing out foremilk so he gets the fattier stuff.


----------



## addy1

I am sick of the questions too! It is mostly from my mom and MIL. They phone daily to see if something has happened....I know they are excited, but COME ON! I will phone when I go into labour.....we need someone to watch our daughter. So unless we plan on leaving her home alone, they will know!!:wacko:

Rant over!! Lol. :haha:


----------



## Cornish

It's frustrating! I couldn't call anyone from about 38 weeks on as I'd just get an excited 'so' and I'd say 'just calling to say hi' they would be disappointed! 

Hope some babies are coming today for you.xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Happy mothers day

Just been shopping in town with mum etc and my waters broke in the shop - im hoping this is the start of things - it wasnt a massive gush but i couldnt stop it and my plug fell out. If labour doesnt start ill have to go in to be induced 2moz :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

just got back from hospital and tons of water has gone now - but no contractions just some braxtons tightenings. I have 18 hours left for a home birth and if nothing by tuesday i have to be induced that morning :wacko::wacko: Really didnt expect this at 39 weeks. 

Me and DH had sex last night in what someone said doggy was good for getting labour going and also got the vibrator out too :blush: I do truelly think this is what got things going as last night after i lost a tiny bit of water but thought id peed myself a bit :blush::blush:


----------



## Neversaynever

Ooooo lou...come on little boy you need to come out now :dust:

Glad everyone is doing well...almost there ladies :cloud9:

Sending you all lots of labour :dust: and snuggles to the babies already here :hugs:

XxX


----------



## firsttimer1

stilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll no baby LOL .............. :sulk:


----------



## Glowstar

OMG Lou how exciting!!! right that's bloody it.....I want it doggy style tonight and OH is NOT turning me down :rofl:

Awwwwwwwwww FT......Digs will be here soon :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

i know :hugs: 

make sure you get that DTD tonight glowie :winkwink: got any oysters??? :rofl:


----------



## Glowstar

:sick: :haha:

Well DTD....see I always get my own way :smug:

Left OH in bed as I know I won't be able to sleep now as had a 2 hour nap this afternoon :dohh:


----------



## Cornish

Hope things start off for you Lou and you get that home birth.

Come on babies!!

I had a crappy ending to mothers day, ds1 fell and broke his collar bone. Needless to say ive said goodbye to any form of rest or sleep!


----------



## Glowstar

Oh dear Cornish!! that's not good! hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Cornish - hope ds gets better- bless him sounds awful, not what you need now either! 

Morning eveyone else- haven't slept a wink contractions started at 11pm evey 10 mins, midwife came out at 3am and they stopped cheers, then they started again when she left and and now they have stopped. I've got 57 mins left and then I have to scrap home birth. Looks like inducement 2moz if contractions don't start kicking off


----------



## Cornish

Oh Lou, start trekking up and down those stairs and do some squats. Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

cornish - i hope he is ok! :hugs:

lou - im sorry hunni, i hope it all starts for you asap :hugs:

No news here still :haha: poor me left on the shelf :rofl:


----------



## ttclou25

firsttimer1 said:


> cornish - i hope he is ok! :hugs:
> 
> lou - im sorry hunni, i hope it all starts for you asap :hugs:
> 
> No news here still :haha: poor me left on the shelf :rofl:

It will probably come out of the blue - i didnt get a warning just a big gush :blush:

Come on babies!!


----------



## suffolksarah

How exciting Lou, hope LO makes an appearance soon! xxxx

Cornish, hope ds gets better soon, the little girl i look after broke her coller bone, last summer, it healed really quick. hope the same is true of your ds! xx

we had the scan, the ultrasound guy didnt seem too worried, the lumps are not connected to anything, something about lynphnodes (sp?) have to go back in 3 monthes to see if they have grown/shrunk, then see wahat happens xx


----------



## Glowstar

Lou - hope baby makes an appearance soon :hugs:

SS - Glad the scan went well. Newborns can sometimes have all sorts of skin rashes etc etc. Hopefully it will correct itself in time :hugs:

FT - if you're left on the shelf I'm gonna be left on the shelf behind the shelf...behind the shelf :rofl:


----------



## Cornish

You ladies make me chuckle! 
Any news Lou?x


----------



## ttclou25

Eeeeek just popping on to distract myself, I've been sitting in my labour ward for 2 hours waiting to be induced, they say it takes 10 minutes and things get hardcore - I'm do scared I am literally pooing myself, I have never had diarrhoea and just got it with nerves lol. I just know I'm going to poo myself when I push. 

Hope your all ok, looking forward to catching up. Xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

OMG Lou...lot of labour :dust: and hugs all the way :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Lou good luck hun!!! and try not to think about pooing!!! My one bit of advice for you is to push like you are constipated so worrying about pooing might put you off! anyway to be honest the MW's clean anything away so quickly your OH would NEVER know so please don't stress about that! 

Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck Lou!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## suffolksarah

hope your getting on okay lou, cant wait for the update!! xx


----------



## Cornish

Lou, hope you're cuddling lo.xx


----------



## ttclou25

He's arrived!!!! Ethan is 6lb 9, such a cutie doesn't look like either of us lol. Stuck in hospital till fri. I did end up pushing and pooing lol but I didn't even know dh told me. He was born with the cord round his neck twice and took a while to make noise but I was pushing 1 hour 30 mins and dr was there ready to get forceps out but he was coming out side ways. Took 11 hours start to finish. 

Hope we get some more babies on board ASAP!!!! How you doing first xx


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats brillaint news! welcome to the world little ethan! and after all that fundal ho-ha he is not even 7lb :cloud9: CONGRATULATIONS :hugs:

No signs here at all, but got that sweep on friday so hoping that will get things moving at weekend..... if not she is booking an induction date in anyway (when see her on fri) as last resort..... but fingers crossed!

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Lou!!!! welcome to the world little Ethan!!! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Cornish

Congratulations on baby Ethan. Glad you managed with no forceps. Why are they keeping you in so long?
Hope other babies make a move soon.
My poor lo had 3 bottles of blood squeezed from his heel today as still jaundice. It was a good 45 mins of screaming! I then had to try to catch a pee for a sample, after being peed on twice I managed enough. Results later today. Ds1 got all clear from dr so no need for surgery on his collarbone, will heal in 2-3 weeks! Xx


----------



## suffolksarah

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Lou on the arrival of ethan:happydance::happydance:
Looking forward to some pics when you feel up for it.

Cornish glad ds collerbone is healing, sorry your lo (and you) had to under-go taking his blood, hope the jaundice goes soon.

we went to the clinic today and verity now weighs 9lb 5, from 8lb 14 last week, so at least my milk is doing its job!!!

Not many babies to go!! its my birthday on friday, i wonder if anyone will pop then? 

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww Cornish hope LO is ok :hugs: 

SS - well done on excellent BF and weight gain :thumbup:

I'm trying to avoid Friday as it's my niece's birthday and I don't want my LO to have to share :blush: I have got a S&S booked for Friday though so hopefully will get baby moving over the weekend :wacko:


----------



## ttclou25

Thank you for all your well wishes :flower:

Managed to get out of hospital today :thumbup::thumbup: they wanted to keep me and ethan in for 48 hours as my waters had broken and we both needed antibiotics. 

So strange to be at home and i feel so responsable when im not a responsable person :blush: Breast feeding is hard work already. The birth was ok, i couldnt do it natural with the the inducement drip they put me on it was so intense and giving me 2 min contractions after just 10 minutes so after 3 hours i opted for epidural as i was hooked up to monitors i couldnt move much. They had to cut me, but i couldnt feel anything but the intense pressure of him and its amazing what a relief it is to get his head in and on the way it feels better. He arrived with a cord wrapped around his neck twice, need a little oxygen but was ok after a few mins. [url=https://postimage.org/image/clreeivbn/][img]https://s5.postimage.org/clreeivbn/DSC06601.jpg[/url][/IMG]

Sarah - Happy Birthday for tomorrow - fab news verity is getting bigger sounds like your doing a fab job with BF.

Glow - hope the sweep works its magic!

Cornish - hun i cant imagine how you must have got through that it sounds awful, bless lo's little heart!!

First - hope something is happening for you hun


----------



## Glowstar

Awww he's adorable Lou :cloud9:

With regard to the synto drip...I've been reiterating to the March Mamas that if they mention it ask for an Epi because it really isn't nice...I had it with my first without an Epi and never again :winkwink:

Hope your first 24 hours home goes well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Lou - he is gorgeous! :cloud9:

both me and glow have sweeps tomorrow...... so fingers crossed this time tomo night we will both be in pain :rofl:


----------



## addy1

Hi all! Sorry I have not been on in a while! I had a beautiful baby girl on Sunday the 18th. She was 7lbs. 1oz and her name is Avery. She is perfect and doing very well. I was able to have a v-bac so am happy to not be recovering from a c-section right now. I tried to get an epidural, but the doctor was busy in surgery so I managed without anything. It was hard work and hurt a lot! I don't handle pain well, but it was worth it:) B'feeding is going well and my milk came in much faster this time. Life with two little girls is going to be busy, but a lot of fun!

Congrats Lou on your little boy! :flower:


----------



## firsttimer1

Huge congrats addy :cloud9:


----------



## Glowstar

Awww huge congrats Addy....LOVE the name :kiss: so glad you got your VBAC and gooooooo you without an Epi too :thumbup:

OK so FT looks like it's just me and thee then :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Ethan and Avery-congratulations ladies. Great birth stories.

Fxd for you GS and FT!

Happy birthday to -ah bugger I've forgotten! But hope you have a great one!

I'm doing ok- by ok I mean im verging on insane with no sleep! Ds1 is a little better each day but is now knocking his broken bone so hurting himself more! Ds2 got good results for his jaundice, levels aren't too bad but they're keeping an eye. He is 9lb 13 now and feeding every 2 hrs, so I have a lot of milk and bf is a rather messy experience. 

Looking forward to feeding settling and broken bones healing!


----------



## Wyntir

Congratulations lou and addy! Lou he is super cute. Any pics of Avery addy?

Nothing to report with me yet, just a few light cramps, nothing more. Midwife can only feel 2/5 of baby's head.


----------



## firsttimer1

had sweep - only 1cm :dohh: 

Induction for me on sunday at 3pm.......... 50% :dance: 50% :(

Hope all u new mummies are okay :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

FT, that baby really is comfy! Hope an appearance is made before induction.xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Had my sweep...OUCH!!! baby is 4/5 engaged and cervix is fully efaced. Bleeding a bit now. She said cervix was very favourable so go for long walk and plenty of sex. She could feel waters in front of babies head :thumbup:

Hopefully something will happen soon. Having a bit of tightening now so off to do some hoovering and mopping and then get bouncing on that ball :wacko:


----------



## Cornish

Get bouncing for sure! Sounding like something will happen soon for you. Sorry it hurt, my midwife said if it doesn't hurt it doesn't work!
Thinking of you all.


----------



## Wyntir

I did a 45 min workout earlier, which seems to have started the tightening off, but so far its just been three times in the last hour lasting a few seconds at a time. Will go out dog walking later with hubby and see if it helps. I really don't wanna go far overdue and get induced.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Hello everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around for a while, but I couldn't get into BnB at all. I keep getting re-directed to AOL's search page.

Well, my little Jessica Eris is here safe and well and two weeks 1 day old.

She was born on 9th March at 18:25 by elective c-section, weighing 6lb 15oz and measuring 50cm. Teeny tiny compared to my other children.

Despite losing a large amount of blood during the procedure I was home by 7:30pm the next day. I hate hospitals and prefer to recover at home.

Everything is going well.

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/seathreepeeo/021-2.jpg
https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g17/seathreepeeo/024-3.jpg

Congratulations to all those who had had their babies. I shall now read back and catch up on everyone's news.


----------



## Wyntir

Congrats on your little girl! Jessica is such a pretty name


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Thank you Wyntir!

Sending loads of positive birthing vibes to FT! xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats to the new arrivals :cloud9: Ethan ...Avery and Jessica :happydance:

Three more to go so sending labour :dust:

:hi to everyone, hope you're all doing well with your precious rainbows :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Congrats on a gorgeous girl sea, she is beautiful. 
How's everyone doing?
I'm in a haze of no sleep and can't wait until my boobs stop hurting. Feeding every 2 hours at the mo-will it ever stop?!?
Xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Thank you NSN and Cornish. I think she is absolutley ediable, but then I am biased.

Cornish I'm not breastfeeding, but there are times I wish I could take my boobs off and leave them somewhere. I hope yours feel less sore soon.

I have developed an allergic reaction to the surgical scrub used during my section and I've broken out in very sore and itchy hives around my scar. They itch so much I have been eyeing up the cheese grater. The doctor has given me some tablets, but if there's no improvement in a week I have to go back. makes feeding Jessica uncomfortable, still at least it's not an infection or anything serious.

Jessica has turned into a right little piglet and has earned herself that nickname. She's been draining 4oz bottles. Last night she slept for six hours and that's not including the clocks going forward. However I fear this may be the calm before the storm.

I hope everyone is well. Have a fab Sunday!


----------



## Cornish

6 hours-I'm so jealous! 
Removable boobs would be great right now! Hope your itch clears up-walk away from the grater!!!!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

At first I was very panicky because she wasn't waking in the night and spent the first week checking on her every five minutes. I've given myself a good talking to now and if she wants to sleep I'm leaving her to do so. She'll wake when hungry.


----------



## Cornish

Definitely, I'm all for never wake a sleeping baby!xx


----------



## addy1

Thanks for the congrats NSN! Will continue to stalk your pregnancy, and can't wait until you are holding your Rainbow!! Hope you are feeling well and your bump looks great!!:flower:

Congratulations Sea!! Jessica is beautiful! Glad she is eating and sleeping well! I too never wake a sleeping baby!! They will let us know what they need and when!! LoL. Sorry you are so itchy! Hoping it goes away for you soon!

Cornish, I am right with you on the sore boobs! The worst is being accidentally bumped into, feels like being punched!! My nipples are so cracked, and the pain is awful! Her latch is a little too good!! I am finally not feeling so engorged which feels so much better. 

Well I am finally starting to feel somewhat normal after delivery. My stitches are no longer burning and I think I am finally starting to heal. My energy levels are increasing too as Avery sleeps a bit better through the night. Last night she was up every two hours and fed ALL day. She must be having a bit of a growth spurt! She is one week old today, and we have an appointment tomorrow. Hoping she is gaining weight nicely! 

Good luck Wyntir, GS and FT!! Lot's of labour dust to you!:dust:


----------



## ttclou25

come on you last few babies!!!!

Addy - So pleased to hear avery is doing well

Cornish - Ive only just started the 2 hour feeds as milks just come in - how hard is it to plan anything! we popped out shopping today but had a mission getting everything ready for our 2 hours gap.

Sea Three - Wow on the 6 hours!! and I can see the advantages of bottle fed babies as it takes 2 hours to feed and burp ethan at night and get about 4 hours sleep if im lucky. Beautiful pics

Glow- Come on baby!!!

First - Thinking of you sweeheart - hope baby is making a easy entrance

Wyn - Come on baby sounds like its close!

NSN - Hope your doing well sweetie x

Is anyone else feeling emotional now and then - at night I struggle with breast feeding as it takes so long and im so sleep deprived I can just cry but by the morning im fine. In a way I cant wait for him to be a few more weeks as hes so precious it scares me how vunrable he is


----------



## Cornish

Lou I cry at everything! I feel a failure, then happy as larry! Ds is feeding a lot and the nights are def hard and I'm struggling at points. Ah crap I've forgotten what everyone else said-shOuld really stop using phone as its all so small!xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Baby blues have a lot to answer for. I can remember them when I had Amy. If I am honest the thought of going through them again terrifed me and I ended up with antenatal depression because of it. I hope everyone is feeling brighter today.

FT - best of luck and loads of positive vibes.

Lou - I decided to go straight for bottle feeding as the last two times I didn't produce enough milk. In fact with Amy I didn't produce a drop. This time however my boobs have gone bananas and they're trying to end world hunger all by themselves. I'm sure they're doing it to spite me.

Jessica has a little cold and is very snuffly :(


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

yep emotional here aswell. these homones have alot to answer for!!

we are doing okay at nights, but between 6 to 9.30 she wants to conatantly feed for 5 mins then sleep for 5 mins then cry for 5 mins? but at about 9.30 she will zonk for a long sleep, she managed 4.5 hours last night.

i was waking hert, but have decieded enough is enough, i still set the alarm for 6 hours after she has fed at night, just incase, but she will always wake up before that!

come on babies xx


----------



## Glowstar

Just thought I'd let you all know FT had her baby today at 3.30pm...a baby boy called George...7lb 15oz...ended in emergency section so hope they both OK..believe they are. 

Sure she'll update as soon as she can :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats FT but how scary...hope you're both doing ok :kiss:

You next GS?? 

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Hope so NSN!!! 

Hope you are doing OK :hugs: your nearly half way there already!! :kiss:


----------



## ttclou25

FT - Hope everything went well sweetie - cant wait to see pics of baby xx

I have the perfect baby from 7am - 10pm thats sleeps all day and will only cry when we change his nappy but in the evening hes a grumpy little monster that takes 2 hours to settle - is anyone else in the same boat?x


----------



## Cornish

Congrats ft-love the name George.x

My lo is grumpy at night and more of an angel in the day. It's blooming hard work!
Xx


----------



## Glowstar

Nothing happening here...been for a 2 mile walk today...all it's done is make me sweat like mad and given me a stitch :wacko::wacko: Seriously baby....TIME'S UP!!! GET OUT!!


----------



## addy1

Congrats FT!! Hope you and little George are doing well!

Lou, my baby is the same way. She sleeps all day and is up all night. I am right with you on the sleep deprivation! I feel like a zombie! Are you able to sleep during the day? I find it very hard. I want to feel normal again, but it is just taking so long!!

I ended up with mastitis. I am so sore and am on antibiotics now. I thought nursing would be easier the second time, but it has been a lot harder!! I just hope the medicine works quickly, as I am feeling pretty bad. 

Please check the first page to ensure that I have all the information right. I may have mixed up dates and weights. If there is anything I need to change, just let me know!


----------



## addy1

Any new babies yet??


----------



## Glowstar

I think I'm the only one left :shrug: my squatter doesn't want to leave :haha:

Won't be long now though....had another sweep today and being induced on Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Addy, all correct for me, thanks. Lo is called Jago, sorry if I haven't posted that on here yet. How are the boobs? Mine kill, but can't be anything compared to you. Bf is hard.

Gs, good luck!xxx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

All coreect for me too.

Glow, book a hair appointment, that worked for me when my eldest was overdue. Strangely I was panicking in the labour ward that I hadn't phoned up to cancel the appointment.


----------



## Neversaynever

Come on squatter Glowie labour :dust: for you

How are all the new mommies doing??

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

SeaThreePeeO said:


> All coreect for me too.
> 
> Glow, book a hair appointment, that worked for me when my eldest was overdue. Strangely I was panicking in the labour ward that I hadn't phoned up to cancel the appointment.

:haha: I did that last week in the hope it would spur him on so I could look nice in my post delivery shots :rofl: didn't work :roll:

bring on the induction :shock:


----------



## Cornish

Not long for you now!

Baby cornish weighed in at 11lb 1 today!xx


----------



## Glowstar

That's great Cornish....what a wee chunker!! :hugs:


----------



## addy1

My boobs are slowly getting better....nursing is hard. I can see why people quit. If a person can make it through the first 2 - 3 weeks, it gets so much better!! 

Wow! 11lbs! Great job! You must have cream instead of milk!! :haha:

Not much longer now GS! Can't wait to hear your great news!!


----------



## Wyntir

Girls meet Jax Raylan


----------



## firsttimer1

wyntir - jax is gorgeous!

sorry not been on ladies, been soooooooooooo busy with my little george :cloud9: he arrived on march 26th and is fantastic :happydance:

had his day5 check today and he has put ON 3oz rather than lost any weight :rofl: he is doing super xxx

hope all you mamas are ok - heaps of love to all XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Congratulations Wyntir, what a handsome chap.


----------



## Cornish

Congratulations wyntir and ft.xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wyntir huge congrats on your baby boy :hugs::hugs:

Baby Glowie - a.k.a Jacob David Eric was born 31st March @ 7.18pm weighing 8lb 1oz :cloud9::cloud9:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541187_10150701058626382_620901381_9230332_1300327769_n.jpg


----------



## Cornish

Oh gs that pic is adorable! Congratulations.xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I am so happy you all have your precious rainbows in your arms...I'm :sad2: my eyes out here :dohh:

Glowie..he's beautiful and congrats :hugs:

Wyntir...beautiful :hugs:

Hope you are all doing well ladies and are you keeping this thread running as I want to keep up with you and your rainbows :friends:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats guys, the pics are sooooo cute!!! I hope everyone is enjoying their bambinos. 
Would be nice to keep this thread going to keep up with the babies progress. 

Is anyone finding the feeding improving? My nipples are turning to steel so hurting a lot less than they were, prob now is the milk comes out so fast it chokes poor lo


----------



## addy1

Congrats FT, GS and Wyntir!! Your boys are so adorable! Hope all your births went well, and looking forward to hearing your stories:) 

NSN!! Almost 20 weeks! So happy for you! Glad you are feeling movement!! It's definately the best part!!

Is there somewhere I should ask to move this thread?? Or can we just stay here?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Conratulations!!!

Addy, you could ask for the thread to be moved here https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/ 

I hoe everyone is well and enjoying their babies. An odd question. I thought once she was here and in my arms, that everything would be fine and the fear and worry would melt away. Ha! Now I find myself obsessing over her and becoming terrifed that after everythign we went through to get her, something may still go wrong. Is anyone else experiencing these anxieties? Please tell me I'n not going crazy, just yet.

Jessica seems to be settling into more of a routine and there is definitely a pattern developing with her awake and sleep times. Thank God she's decided that being awake at 2am is boring.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day xx


----------



## suffolksarah

morning all!!

Congratulations everyone! we all have our babies!! Nsn your rainbow will be here before you know it!!

I just want to say a massive THANKYOU!! to everyone on this tread, thanks for your support, during all the ups and downs of PAL, i feel so gratefull that i had people to share all the worry of spotting, 12 week scans, joys and worries, then the 20 week scans, even more worry (is baby ok) and then the aches and pains of being heavily pregnant.

Just like sea said, now we have a whole new set of worries of being new mums (are they still breathing- check evey 5 mins, sleepless nights, worries of am i feeding them enough/too much, why are they crying etc etc!!)

It would be great to keep the tread going, so we can all worry together!!

verity is doing well, her lumps are going! but now she has major baby acne, spoke to the hv and she said its normal, but it looks so painful!

we have given her a dummy as she would scream for ages, settle for 5 min then sceam again, looking back i think she was just tired and we were overstimulating her trying to calm her down with toys, bouncers etc. but a dummy just calmed her right down. although i was worried it would affect my milk supply but so far so good, and i keep telling myself they are good for SIDS.

hope everyone is getting on okay/ xx


----------



## Cornish

Oh I'd love the thread to keep going. 
Glad feeding is going well, nipples of steel made me chuckle! I'm still getting soaked during feeds and lo is being drowned by spurting milk (got it all over his head the other day!) 
Keep reading loads of people talking about routines, we are so not in one! Should he be by now?! I'm just letting him do as he pleases really.
I watch my lo sleep and really hate it that he sleeps so deeply at times as it is nerve wracking!
Take care all.xx


----------



## Wyntir

link to my rather long birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/941715-baby-jaxs-arrival.html


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Congratulations Wyntir!

How is everyone and their little rainbows?

I had to take Jessica to the out of hours doctors last night at 8pm when she woke up from her nap with her right eye swollen shut. She has a little infection in her eye and now has drops for it. She's been having issues with that eye since birth. When she was born it was suck shut with that waxy stuff, so the doctor thinks that may have caused the infection.

Other than that everything seems tickerty boo. It's almost as if Jessica as been here for ever and as each week passes my fears that something may go wrong lessen.


----------



## addy1

Sorry to hear the Jessica is having troubles with her eye! Hope she feels better soon:)

Things are going well here! Starting to get more sleep and am finally feeling normal again! Just wanting these last 5lbs to go away, and then my pre-pregnancy jeans will fit again!!

Sorry have not been on here, but life with a newborn and a toddler is quite demanding! I've asked that this thread be moved to a parenting section so we'll see what happens:)

Hope everyone is doing well with their babies!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey everyone :flower:

Hoping you're all finding your little rainbows a joy to have...even in the middle of the night :haha:

I had my 20 weeks scan yesterday and all is good so time for me to start looking at baby stuff :shock:

Love to you all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Awww I knew it was sometime early April NSN.....soooooooo chuffed for you that all is well! gosh you are half way there already hun! :happydance::happydance:

Did you find out what you are having? and are you getting married soon? or has that already happened? :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

GS...Jacob is beautiful :cloud9:

Staying team :yellow: although I'm sure it's a boy :haha:

Wedding is 3 weeks today :shock: :happydance:

How's life treating you?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

good for you staying team yellow! I did with my first two. 

awww good luck with the wedding will look forward to seeing pics. 

life is good. feel very blessed as Jacob is a super good baby!


----------



## firsttimer1

NSN... i was team :yellow: and just KNEW digs was a boy... i was right!!! :hugs:

3 weeks till your wedding? wow - that will fly by!!! xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Just wondering how you're all getting on these days :flower:

How are the first time moms coping?

When you have some spare time :rofl: just wondering if anyone has any lists of must haves/what would be nice to have/what's a complete waste of time to have ideas?

Two weeks till viability day and wedding day :happydance:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Woo hoo, how exciting nsn! 

we are doing okay, the hv thinks verity may have dairy allergy as her poops are dark green and she has a rash/ excema (sp?) all over her face. E45 is helping but still a bit there, so i have to cut all dairy from my diet, just trying to do a tesco shop online, the amount of things that contain dairy its a nightmare.

Veriry sleeps very well at night, usually 9 to 3 then 3.30 to 6/7, then 7.30 to 9.30ish so cant complain!!

the bouncy/vibrating chair is great, she loves it and it usually sends her asleep when she is stroppy!
Also she enjoys her playmat (we have fisher price rainforrest sounds) it chills her when she just doesnt want any more cuddles, also she likes the flashing lights!

have a fab wedding, you gonna post us a pic? xx


----------



## Neversaynever

SS...thanks hun..has the dairy free done Verity and good? :hugs:

Need more baby pics ladies :winkwink:

I'll be wearing normal clothes for the wedding so doubt there'll be a pic :haha:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Nsn, her face has cleared up, but she is still pooing green, HV thinks she may be a bit colicy? so not sure, she is refering us to a dietician. But hopefully dairy free will help me lose a coulpe of LBs!
She now has cradle cap, so trying everything under the sun to get rid of that!
Hows everyone else doing? How are all the babies? sleeping well i hope!! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi NSN!!! - we are doing great! loving FF (BF my last two) J is a VERY contented baby and sleeping well, last night fed at 10.30pm, 4.10am and 8.00am so can't complain at that for 3 weeks old! Had him weighed on Monday and he is now 9lbs 7oz so he's put on almost a 1lb in 10 days :thumbup:

Yay for being 22 weeks! just trying to think what I thought was good to buy before hand :wacko: I bought my pram direct from Silver Cross...I've got one like this https://www.silvercross.co.uk/outlet/3DC-outlet-offer/ that's a great price as they are also doing the car seat half price too so under £300 for a really good travel system. 
I bought lot's of nappies, a mixture of Pampers and Asda ones in newborn and size 2's which he will be going into in the next week or so...both really good, don't by Huggies they are SHIT!
A washing net bag thingy for washing all the scratch mitts and bibs and socks to stop from clogging your washing machine and keeping all the small things together :winkwink:
One of those circular things for hanging small items on, I have 2 of those.
Tesco baby-gro's and vets are really small made so don't buy too many of those, Asda newborn ones are bigger and wider so last longer. 
Sudocrem - I always use it at every nappy change but these days think they advise not to use anything :shrug: but to me it's a preventative and J has never had a sore bum. 
A cot top changer - this is really saving my back and it's got a slide out shelf for wipes, cream etc. I got mine half price cost £30 but worth every penny. 
Ebay - have a look on Ebay for some items, I got a lovely rocking baby seat for £8 which is currently £69 in Mothercare, it was in immaculate condition and I just washed it all so looks brand new. 
Look out for the baby events - Asda has one on now so yo0u can stock up on nappies/bottles etc cheaply. 

SS - hope the dairy diet sorts Verity out :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

:flower: What are you guys doing!!! ??? i need you tips and advice!! 

Ethan feed 9pm, 12pm, 3am, 5 am and 7am - How are you guys going from 9-3 or 10-4am????????? :wacko::wacko:

Are you breastfeeding or bottle feeding? How many ounzes/how long do you breast feed?

Im breastfeeding and its every blooming 2 hours of the day and we go to 3 
hours at night. Hes putting on 12ozs a week so is having plenty. 

NSN - How exciting for wedding day!! :thumbup: Cant believe how quickly your pg'cy is going, probably isnt going quick enough for you though. my tips, I have found the diaper genie very good it squashes 20 nappies in a air tight bag, stock up on nappys too i go through 10 a day! oh and if you use a bottle make sure you get the dr brown bottles to help reduce colic/wind.


----------



## suffolksarah

Wow Lou 12oz a week!!!

Verity is gaining between about 5oz on average last week just 2oz. I cant answer how she goes from 8.30 til 2.30 then 3 to 6/7, she only (BF) feeds for 5 to 10 mins, but she does have a grumpy time from 5 to 8 so i dont know if she wears herself out? V also doesnt sleep much during the day, just cat naps between 5 and 15 mins about 4 times so i think she is shattered buy the time i put her to bed. I go to bed the same time as her, feed her (in dim light) then put her down, and she goes to sleep by herself within half hour. 
i think all babies are different with their sleep! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah thanks ladies...

Have ordered pram, bought cot, Moses basket and stand and then crapped my pants :rofl:

Shall be making a list :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

Agh! Where have the weeks gone? I really should make more of an effort to post on this thread.

NSN -not long now, although I'm sure you feel like it's dragging. Congratulations on the wedding btw!

Glow - FF is brilliant. I didn't get on with breastfeeding. My first baby was very hungry and I didn't make enough milk for her, my second my boobs didn't produce a single drop so this time I decided to go straight to FF. Only my boobs had other ideas and took 4 weeks to stop trying to feed the world and his wife. 

It's hard to believe that Jess is nearly 8 weeks old already. In one way it feels like she has been here forever. She has just slipped so nicely into our famiily and our routine, and to think I got myself into a right old pnaic about how I would cope with a baby and two older children. She's such a contented baby and was sleeping through the night from 4 weeks.

I'm not sure if she's just that sort of baby or because this time round I'm more relaxed about things and don't flit to her side with every noise she makes (not praticle with two others).

She's not smiling properly yet. The husband things she's seen her smile, but I think it was wind. Maybe she doesn't like us, lol.

Baby jabs next week. I don't want to go, I always feel so cruel.


----------



## Cornish

Hey all, I keep trying to update on the occasions I get laptop out but everything gets crazy so sorry I can't respond personally-my phone is crap at trying to go bk.

Just wanted to say I hope all are ok? Wow to sleeping through the night from 4 weeks!

So my ds has had his jabs, he was close to 13lb at his weigh in last week too. He is still feeding every few hours and I'm trialling him in his cot. I put him in it after bath n feed at about half 8, then feed in his room at 11 and put him bk down. He seems ok settling himself but struggles after his 1am feed so I'm bringing him in with me then-I may put humble in cot tonight?! He then feeds again around 4 and then 6 then half 8, oh now I'm back to the next day-it just keeps rolling along!


----------



## addy1

Hi all,
I'm the same as everyone else, so busy and can't seem to find a minute to post. Baby is starting to finally settle. She is sleeping better at night and is having proper naps during the day. I seem to be figuring out how to parent two girls and get the housework done!! 

Hope you are all doing well, and your little one's are letting you get some sleep!!


----------



## ttclou25

Just checking in, hope mums and babies are doing well!!i know it's hard to have the time to get on here now with LO.

Ethan had his jabs this week, went well and from having these he's sleeping through to 5am so they worked well for us too. He's having probs with his first teeth pushing through already!! But is really good little boy rarely cries and settled into a nice routine. How's everyone else doing with feeding and sleeping? Xxx


----------



## addy1

Wow, teeth already!! Poor guy!! Glad to hear from you Lou! 

LO also had her needles, and she cried so hard! I felt so bad, she seems to be quite sensitive!! She is also getting into a nice routine! I am so happy with the way she is sleeping, only waking once. Such an improvment from my first DD (who still wakes in the night at 3!) 

Can't believe two months have gone by already!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lou...love your avatar :cloud9: but wtf about teeth already :shock: good to see all is going well for you :hugs:

Addy...only up once in the night :saywhat: is she BF too?

Hoping everyone is doing just as well...I'm in the final tri :shock: :happydance:

:hugs: all round

XxX


----------



## addy1

Yes I'm B'feeding. It is going so much better this time around! She wakes usually between 3 and 4 am and does not eat again until she wakes up around 6:30-7:00am. She is such a little sweety!! A way better sleeper than my older daughter:) 

I am so happy for you!! The third tri is so exciting! Everything becomes so real!! Your pictures look awesome and you are truly glowing!! I continue to silently stalk your journal:haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

Stalk away chick...I know you're busy :hugs: love that you BF and she sleeps almost all the way through...gives me hope :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Wyntir

I just realised i haven't posted here in ages. Much read back over the pages to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well?

Jax and I are doing great, he is waking at midnight, 4am, and between 6 -7 am. Big improvment on the almost every hour. I've started baby wearing, he wriggles a bit til we get outside, then falls asleep lol.

This is us today


This is him now


----------



## Neversaynever

Wyntir...he's as cute as :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

He's gorgeous and baby wearing is looking good-so much easier!
I'm hideously jealous of you that are getting sleep!
Second jabs done here and nearly 13 weeks old. Getting re weighed on fri and still feeding -all the time!
Enjoying the weather!
Hope all are well.xx


----------



## Glowstar

He's so cute Wyntir :kiss:

J is now 8 weeks and weighs 12lbs. He goes to bed around 8.00pm until 3-4am and then straight back down until 7-8 so all good :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Gs- that's amazing, and well done on 12lbs. after the night I've had I want to :cry: though! surely I'm not the only one who feeds every couple hours?!xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm pretty sure you aren't Cornish.....I suppose it's one of the things that comes with BF but obviously there are so many + points too. It's all swings and roundabouts in the end :hugs:


----------



## Cornish

My head feels quite like a roundabout! Spinning in circles!!


----------



## Glowstar

:haha:


----------



## Wyntir

Cornish I feel for you, at the beginning Jax was nursing every hour, then every two hours, we've finally got it extended


----------



## ttclou25

Wyn - cute pics, I must get mine it lOoks much easier to carry LO around. 

Nsn not long to go now I'm so excited for u :happydance:

Cornish LO only started sleeping through last week after his injections I'm hoping the next set don't put him back. But Ethan feeds every 2hours in the day. Hope bubs sleeps more soon for you

Glow well done on weight that's amazing Ethan was 11.7 at 9 weeks. Xxx


----------



## Cornish

Ah man your los seem to be sleeping better at 2 months than mine at 3! Rubbish! Please give me some tips/advice. Last night for example he fed at half 6, then half 7, sleepy so put him to bed. Woke and fed again at half 8, then half 11, 1, 3, 4.30 and awake at 5.30-fed and played until 7 when he went for an hour sleep. He will feed again at half 9. This sound similar? I know all babies are diff but I'm exhausted!

Hope baby doesn't stop sleeping after jabs -fxd!xx


----------



## addy1

Cornish, my first daughter was exactly the same way! I fed her every hour to two hours for months. I remember being so excited that I got 4 hours of sleep one night!! I know how lucky I am with Avery as she is such a great sleeper! She gets up once between 3 and 4 am, and then sleeps until 7am. About once a week she will sleep right through the night, but is up earlier....between 6 and 6:30. I really have no advice for you, because every baby is different. I truly hope he starts sleeping longer, as I know exactly how tired you are feeling right now. 

So great to hear from all of you! We should all try to post more! 

NSN, 28 Weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## Cornish

Thank you addy, I know deep down its just him rather than anything I'm doing but suppose I was just hoping you'd give some magical advice!
So how is avery other than sleeping well?

I'm getting J weighed today! He is now reaching for toys and wants to be sat up loads, think lying down is boring! He has rolled a few times (and got stuck!).
Other than the sleep, all going fabulously!

Can I ask when people plan to wean? Any one doing baby led?x


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all.

Hope the babies start sleeping better soon! Verity is such a good sleeper at night, she goes from 7.45 to 5.30 then goes back off to 8.30/9 am so cant complain at all! she doesnt really sleep during the day though just 2 30 min naps or 3/4 10 min ones! so shes really grumpy just before bed! 
we had a while where she wasnt feeding very well and only put on 1lb over 4 weeks so hv sent us to hospital. the doc said shes fine though and just finding her own weight line. but she would feed for 1 min then scream and not want to go back on, but now she is on refux med and colief and since then she has feed feeding like a star and put on lots of weight. we are still dairy free put going to try little bits of daiy soon and see if it ok!

cornish- rolling allready, wow.
verity has no interrest in rolling, she doesnt like being on her tummy so i dont think shes in any hurry!
I think she may be starting to teeth, she is v dribbly and chomping on her hand all day.

cant believe she will be 3 months tomorrow, where has the time gone!!

Hope everyone is well? xx


----------



## Glowstar

Cornish my only advice to you is this ( BF for 8 months last time)

Every time he feeds with such short intervals he is only taking a small amount and not really increasing your supply, so he's snacking little and often. I would be tempted to try and get him to go 3 hours in between feeds and let your supply build up in between so he then actually has a proper feed rather than a snack. Obviously this can be really difficult as it might involve a couple of days of him being a bit unsettled and you being frazzled :wacko: Once he has managed to go 3 hours and then fed he should in theory take enough to last him longer and also increase your supply for the next feed. It's easier to do this by writing it down and even just try it for 24 hours not easy I know when you also have a toddler but certainly easier for you long term :winkwink:

We've still got a good routine going, usually last feed between 7.30 -9.00pm and then just up once through the night between 2-4am. He's really good then as seems to realise it's just a quick feed and change and he goes straight back down without a peep :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

Thanks for the advice, will give it a go. He does snack a lot! But gets distracted too! He weighed In at 14lb 13 and happy on 70th percentile.
Ss he only rolled a couple of times and seems to have stopped, he was drawing his knees up then going sideways! He's managed to go backwards by digging his heels in too!


----------



## addy1

GS, that is really good advice. I had the same trouble with my first daughter. She would eat small amounts often. She also seemed to get more of the first milk, and not the good thick stuff! 

Hope things get better Cornish, and let us know how things go!


----------



## Glowstar

He's obviously getting plenty then :haha: because he's a big boy...it could also be that he is increasing your supply ready for a growth spurt but that should only last a few days really and not weeks. 
It's just to try and get you more sleep really and stop the snacking. Hope it works and you get some proper :sleep: a block of 3-4 hours or more makes you feel so much better :thumbup:


----------



## Cornish

I tried giving it a go and was up several times to give him his dummy to tide him over till the 3 hrs. After that feed I lost track of time and feeds as was a bit tired-and ds1 was up as had an accident! Tonight I've told oh he is to get up every time until its feed time-he sleeps through normally!
So will let you know tmrw!


----------



## ttclou25

The injections started Ethan to sleep through, I was dreading them too. But that night onwards he sleeps through and doing 8:30-6. I am worried though its such a long time but he does feed every 2 hours in day. Anyway I have also found keeping him amused more in the day has helped too, he does sometimes whimper in the night for a couple of minutes but ignore it and he goes back to sleep. Hope you manage to get a good night sleep xxxx 

The weight gain is fab!!


----------



## suffolksarah

good luck with that cornish hope you get a good sleep!

verity is in a cot right next to me so if she stirs i just roll over and plug the dummy back in still half asleep.

we are off on our first family holiday saturday, cant wait, although the oh and i have 1 bag, the rest of the car is full of baby stuff!!!!

xx


----------



## ttclou25

Hope you have a Lovely time!!! I'm so excited for our first holiday but slightly worried about losing our routine. hope the weather improves for you. X


----------



## suffolksarah

Thanks Lou, so do i. 
we are just heading down to kent, nr canterbury. its only 3 hours away but it will be a change. would love to go abroard but am not brave enough with a little one, maybe next year! x


----------



## ttclou25

Arrr nice, I used to go to Canterbury college. It's a really pretty place and a great place to shop!! X


----------



## suffolksarah

Any baby friendly restaurant recomendations?


----------



## Glowstar

Have a fab holiday SS :thumbup:

Cornish - I hope it works for you....or at least let's you get a bit more sleep..will be interested to see how it goes :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

I'm not too sure actually other than the big chains like pizza express etc that are baby and breast friendly lol.

Is anyone else's LO getting too big for their Moses basket!? Has anyone moved onto the cot yet, I feel like I need something Inbetween.


----------



## Glowstar

I moved Jacob into the cot on Tuesday night...it's a cot bed and he looks TINY but he's slept fine in his sleeping bag :thumbup: he kept pushing himself up the moses basket and hitting his head of the top and waking himself up :dohh: The cot is in our room though so it wasn't a big leap and I put the moses basket off the stand and inside the cot for 2 weeks before to get him used to the different scenery :winkwink:


----------



## ttclou25

That's what I was going to try first putting the moses basket in the cot. I'm just so worried of ruining his routine, he's slept in his Moses downstairs in lounge and me and dh used to do shifts but now he sleeps through he should go on his room I guess


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies :)

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well. I haven't been on here in forever. Baby Hayley is amazing! She is soo long. 27in at her check up and 15 lb. Her pediatrician said shes in the 7575th percentile for weight and off the chart for length. She has 3 words now and her first word was "hello" @ 3mos 3days. She sleeps through the night most if the time and is just such a sweet baby. Laughs, smiles and jabbers all the time. :) so in love. Hope everyone is enjoying their little miracles.


----------



## Cornish

Hello Essie, wow your lo is doing so well-speaking-fab! She will be the next brain of Britain. Glad all is going so well for you.
I have a little monkey, he is about 16lbs now, and I'm still bf but introducing food on the blw route-he def enjoys food! He is still refusing a bottle so no time out! He'd doesn't sleep for more than a couple of hours but is a happy monkey! 
Starting to sit up and been rolling over-but cant roll bk so just screams-unless he finds a toy to entertain himself!

How are you other ladies?!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies :wave:

Glad to hear you are all doing well!!! Jacob is such a good baby I'm very lucky! No idea of his length but at just over 14 weeks he was 14lbs 10oz!! so a chunky monkey! no rolling here but then at this age every week is a milestone!


----------



## ttclou25

Hey everyone

So lovely to hear abouts everyone's little ones.

Ethan was weighing in at 13lbs 6 last time he was weighed at 14 weeks. He's got a hernia and is having an operation next month :nope: going to be a nervous wreck. He also has hypespadius where he isn't weeing out the right place which involves another op next year poor bubs.

Still sleeping through 8-6 and he's in his own room. Loving the breast and refusing a bottle - managed one night out so far. 

Look forward to hearing about everyone else xx


----------



## Cornish

Sorry to hear of Ethan's ops, it'll be horrid to see him go through it but he will be in great hands and all better in no time.
It's great to read about every ones los!xx


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi All.

Lou, Sorry to here about Ethan needing ops, poor chap (and Mummy!)

Glad all babies are doing well!

Verity is quite a demanding baby, she grumps when the attention isnt on her! We havent really started weaning as yet, gave her a v small bit of rusk yesterday in one of those net feeder things and she went mad for it! although she only really got the flavour, i think shes ready, but trying to hold out as long as possible, but she is also booby mad at the moment!

I started back at work last week, taking Verity with me. The 2 kids i nanny for love her, but she doent know what to make of them as they are quite hyper and in her face!

is anyone else weaning yet? if so what method are/will you use BLW or TW?


----------



## Glowstar

Awww poor Ethan! sure he'll be fine, easy for me to say that though, sure I'd be mega stressed!

Lovely to hear Verity is doing great and you back at work too :shock: brill you can take her with you though!!!


----------



## Cornish

Ttclou-how often do you feed during the day to get an 8-6 sleep?!?!?


----------



## ttclou25

Cornish said:


> Ttclou-how often do you feed during the day to get an 8-6 sleep?!?!?

The only down side to the sleeping through is he feeds every 2 hours in the day, so it's demanding through the day but I don't mind for a good nights sleep. We found a routine of massage around 6:30pm, bath 7pm then boob till 8pm then he's down till 6am while he chats to himself for another half hour in his own room. The last feed is long usually feeding for 45 mins. I have heard of people only offering water at night so they end up not bothering to wake up for it but I guess it depends on what you feel best, I'm lucky he just slept through one night so no skill here really. How often are you feedibg and for how long? 

Thank u for Ethan's well wishes for his operation. It's going to be a horrid day but worth for his comfort 

Sarah fab news things are going well taking LO to work, it's getting harder here as we deal with public and the phones always ringing while he has a scream :wacko:

I'm thinking of BLW am interested to hear how you get in with that xx


----------



## Cornish

Oh wow you do have a demanding day! Mine feeds every 3 hours but only for about 15 mins. I think his day naps are too long for him to sleep through but I'm not waking him once he is asleep! Your bed routine sounds similar to mine, except the 45 min feed-that's agreat feed! My lo gets distracted or sleepy!

I've started the blw, he loves it! I'm combining a little with traditional weaning. He has a t/s of porridge in morning made with breast milk, I feed this to him by its a lumpy 7+ months one, lunch and dinner time he sits in high chair and has a bit of what we have. He has tried loads-pasta and pesto, veg sticks with houmous, chopped potato, sausage. His hand eye co ordination is getting great and most goes in, then gets rubbed around!
Xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Im a little worried eeeek - ive been feeling off the last few days with suddenly needing a wee at night feeling hungry and very sleepy - so i did a pg test and i got a extremly slight :bfp: but im not sure if its strong enough to be pg. Ive taken a pic - its so hard to take though as it doesnt show as much.

Ive been breast feeding so i dont know how it could happen we only bd like 3 times since he was born. Its prob nothing but ill keep you updated
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5









test2.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## suffolksarah

Oh wow lou! that would be hard work!!!

Good luck whichever way you want it!!


----------



## Cornish

I most def see a line -but (and I'm not trying to put a downer on a new pg), but it could be left over hcg from pregnancy. It can take a few months for it to be back to nothing?
Fxd for whichever outcome you're hoping for.x


----------



## ttclou25

Oh really I didn't realise that can happen, perhaps it left over hcg then. Going to test with a digi in the morning, will let u know how I get on.


----------



## Cornish

Yeah it takes a while, I only know as had to be tested until levels went to zero following mc last feb. think it takes between 3-6 months in general.xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Oooo look at all these precious rainbows :cloud9:

Lou...hope the op goes ok for Ethan..did you test again?? 

GS...Jacob looks scrumptious

SS....I was a nanny for 11 years...is it true when they say it is completely different with your own child??

Cornsh...:hi: little J is yummy

Essie...glad Hayley is doing so well

:hugs: to everyone...crazy how this time last year we were all in the first tri and bricking it :flower: now look :D

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

Lou :shock:

I honestly don't think it would take that long for the HCG to come out of your system but then it might be different because you are BF. 
I'd def do a digi and then do a Tesco/Asda/Superdrug one as I got better lines on those than the IC's early on. 

NSN - I often have a sneak on your journal :winkwink: sooooooooo excited for you...you are so close to holding your little Rainbow :hugs: and yes as a non-maternal person it is different with your own :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

GS...you lurk away...just don't be afraid to shout out now and again :winkwink:

I cannot believe I am almost there :wacko:

XxX


----------



## addy1

NSN, I silently stalk as well:haha: 
I am so happy and excited for you! Not much longer now! 

Lou, did you test again?? I've got the itch for another already, but will wait a bit. I don't think OH could handle it!! :wacko:
So sorry that Ethan needs surgery, sending lot's of well wishes your way!:hugs:

Good to hear from everyone!


----------



## ttclou25

I waited afew days and tested again and theres no line anymore - thank goodness. I would love another baby soon, but i just dont want anything to effect my breastfeeding and ive heard pg'cy can slow your milk. Bit freaky why it showed up in first place though :wacko:

addy & Glow - hope your well lovelies

NSN - Im so excited for you not long now and youll have LO in your arms - start of the sleepless nights lol..:winkwink:

xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Addy ...:haha: that's ok :winkwink:

Ttclou...phew it sounds like you're a little bit relieved :winkwink:

Well....the smooth journey has ended :dohh: excess water and high BP now being controlled with meds after an overnight stay on the hospital. Bye bye birthing centre and hello consultant led :dohh: but seriously...small price to pay :flower:

XxX


----------



## Cornish

Oh A I must have missed the no birthing centre bit on your journal (yours moves so fast miss popular!), sorry about that but from a lady who tried twice and failed id say they're over rated!! Hehe! Glad you're well and rainbow is good.
Lou, I do think it could be left over hcg, it's completely poss! I can imagine that would be really hard!x
Any ones lo's struggling in the heat? I've found a wet muslin is good to cover him but do need air con fixed!


----------



## addy1

Glad they are taking such good care of you Andrea. You will be holding that baby before you know it!:) Take care of yourself until then.:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

I was consultant led Andrea and still managed to have a totally natural birth :winkwink: This heat won't be helping you at the moment either :wacko:

You are sooooooooooooo in the home stretch now! my advice would be try not to get to hung up on a birth plan because ultimately what will be will be and the safety of both you and baby NSN are of utmost importance versus how they actually make their arrival :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies,

Lou, wow thought you were pg again, im with addy as I've had the itch to but want my body in better shape before I try again. I did the IUD thing as insurance against a oops moment and Hate it. Side effects are terrible. Some days i wanna yank the thing out myself. 

Cornish, Hayley loves to jabber. She hits her speach, emotional and social milestones way ahead but is slower in her physical milestones. I really try to encourage her to physically move but most of the time her idea of a great time is to sit and talk with us. I love it. :)

NSN, don't worry to much about missing out in the birthing center. When your lil babes is here and home with you it will be but a memory. Cant wait to hear that you have your rainbow. It really is the best job in the world. 

Lou btw sorry to hear about ethans surgery. Poor tyke. Babies are remarkable at healing, im sure he will be fine. Poor mama though, you will fret no matter what. Good luck


----------



## essie0828

SS, I read somewhere that demanding babies turn into smart kiddos. :) 

GS, lil Jacob is a chunk. And sooo beautiful, love his cheeks. How much is he weighing now?

Ive had Hayley eating some fruits and veggies. Also some organic grains, barley, rice, and oatmeal. Baby cereal stuff. She is a pretty good eater but she has been off here lately because of the immunizations. Its been a week and she still seems uncomfortable at times. Is that normal? I thought they were supposed to be "back to normal in a few days" nurses words.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah thanks everyone...I am actually ok about no birthing centre...all that matters is Oopsie comes out safely and I get to meet them finally...scary yet exciting!

Anyone want to post pics of their babies?? Pretty please :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Add me on facebook Andrea name is Gillian Ure pic is same as my profile on here :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

GS...can't find you from my phone :hissy:

Quick update from me...been in hospital since Saturday...I'm having the pessary in the morning to attempt to start me off. Petrified is not the word :wacko:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

Good luck nsn! hope it all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks SS although after all that..it's been put on hold and I'm back on monitoring :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Glowstar

That's good! Though I reckon Oopsie will make an appearance by the end of next week :winkwink:


----------



## Neversaynever

And all change again..protein levels have increased, I'm fully expecting the doctor will look at my numbers in the morning and send me off for induction and I'm actually at peace with it all now. Wish us luck :flower:

XxX


----------



## suffolksarah

*A massive 'good luck!' xx*


----------



## Glowstar

Good Luck Andrea :flower::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:roll: will be induced Monday at the latest :coffee:

:haha:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## essie0828

Come on MONDAY! Yay NSN! So happy to hear that you will have your lo by Aug 6 :) Get ready, Its a wild ride :winkwink:


----------



## essie0828

So is anyone seeing separation anxiety in their little guys and gals? My lo cries at her grandma's when they come to visit. I live over an hr away and due to everyones work schedules they only get to see the baby once a week. Its not a big deal to me, i just hold her and comfort her and shes fine if they give her space but they get so upset. They actually kinda made me a little angry saying that i dont get her out enuf, or that she is "spoiled" to me. No kidding, im her mama, of course she is gonna prefer me. Ughh. Any tips to calm overeager grannys?


----------



## Cornish

Whoop Andrea is in labour!
My lo gates being away from me! And after crying loudly at someone else will smile like a Cheshire cat once he comes bk to me! Cheeky monkey but I love it! 
Luckily my family all know it's his age and try their best to settle him then give him bk! But I'd say the valets way is just to explain to them?x


----------



## Cornish

Think pg 643 of A journal is the one to see.
A beautiful baby boy.xx


----------



## essie0828

Awww gotta see that.


----------



## essie0828

Well having the granny's over 2moro and im sure Hayley will get a little grumpy...going to have to tell them to relax and that a 5 month old is incapable of hating someone....what a stupid thing to have to explain. Lol.


----------



## essie0828

Wish me luck. NSN's baby boy is so handsome :) Wonderful birth story.


----------

